# Official Lush Thread!



## PurpleStrawberi

Hey all you lushies!! Let this thread officially be the place to congregate and discuss our new and favorite products.  If you have a question or a recommendation please leave it here for everyone to answer or view.

LUSHIES UNITE!


----------



## teepee23

My favorite Lush product is the Mint Julips Lip Scrub.  I got some of it in my mouth a few times, and it actually tastes pretty good.


----------



## JessP

LOVE this thread!

My favorite products at the moment are:

Curly Wurly shampoo

Retread conditioner

Rocketeer bath bomb

Green bubbleroon

R&amp;B hair finisher

Want to try:

Ro's Argan body conditioner

Godiva shampoo bar

Tea Tree Water

Happy to find a place for LUSHies to unite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes

Yay! 

I love pretty much all the bath bombs/bubble bars!

I Love Juicy works well for my hair a couple times a week for cleaning my scalp.

I'm sad that they discontinued Charlotte Island body tint.






Sweetie Pie shower jelly is awesome.


----------



## Bflopolska

Beautiful Buffalo welcomes her first-ever Lush store, soon to open! I'm itching with the waiting--I need to restock my Karma perfume!


----------



## Jwls750

I am in LOVE with Honey I Washed the Kids, amazingness, and Rub, Rub, Rub bdy scrub..amazing! i love lush.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *Beauty India* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My fav. products are :
> 
> DKNY be delicious
> 
> Colgate- Palmolive Thermal Spa Skin Renewal
> 
> Nivea Pearl &amp; Beauty
> 
> Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock
> 
> Dove Color Rescue


 NONE of which are sold at LUSH. Meh to the spamtasticness.


----------



## amberlamps

I miss the Candy Fluff dusting powder. They don't even make the Karma dusting powder anymore either.

My favorite is the cupcake mask, followed by Mint Julips.

I've had no luck with the bath bombs, I tried a couple years ago and they didn't do anything. I might give them another shot sometime.


----------



## Jwls750

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NONE of which are sold at LUSH. Meh to the spamtasticness.


 Hahaha, oh man. but be delivious is awesome...on that side note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I miss the Candy Fluff dusting powder. They don't even make the Karma dusting powder anymore either.
> 
> My favorite is the cupcake mask, followed by Mint Julips.
> 
> I've had no luck with the bath bombs, I tried a couple years ago and they didn't do anything. I might give them another shot sometime.


 Do you remember which bath bombs you tried? Granted, they definitely don't fizz the entire time of a bath but they are fun! I find that they do a pretty good job of moisturizing as well. I'd recommend Avobath, Big Blue, or Rocketeer as I mentioned above in my list of favs (it turns the water a beautiful aqua/green shade, too!).

I've also heard good things about Ceridwen's Cauldron (bath melt that comes in a netted bag) - you can exfoliate your skin by using the bag while the bath melt is still inside for extra moisture. Kinda cool!

Also, something fun to try is combining bath bombs and bubble bars that smell good together to make a bath cocktail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

You are all making me want to go to lush tonight! bahhhhh.


----------



## astokes

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are all making me want to go to lush tonight! bahhhhh.


 I feel your pain! This thread made me go buy a couple things...  = O


----------



## calexxia

I'm bummed they don't have the Party On Balm anymore. That stuff was great for migraines and not nearly as stinky as the Tiger Balm I currently use.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

Has anyone had good luck with the a mask?  I have dry skin and I was looking for a good one.  Something that would make it fresh looking, and glowy.


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had good luck with the a mask?  I have dry skin and I was looking for a good one.  Something that would make it fresh looking, and glowy.


 I honestly haven't had too much luck with there fresh face masks (I've tried Cupcake and Love Lettuce for my combo skin), but I've heard really good things about Mask of Magnaminty. Maybe check that one out?


----------



## lechatonrose

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had good luck with the a mask?  I have dry skin and I was looking for a good one.  Something that would make it fresh looking, and glowy.


 I LOVE the cupcake mask. I think it really depends on your chemistry on that one. They have more information on which to choose in store, it might be worth to bug staff on which you should get =D


----------



## Ricci

Has anyone tried the new Ro's Argan Body conditioner? It is simply amazing works great on hands too


----------



## divadoll

They all smell so good bu when I try them, my skin doesn't like them. Good thing they give you samples.


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Ro's Argan Body conditioner? It is simply amazing works great on hands too


 I haven't yet but definitely want to! Especially now since they offer it in a smaller (cheaper) size!


----------



## Ricci

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't yet but definitely want to! Especially now since they offer it in a smaller (cheaper) size!


 Ooh yes it is expensive, the big pot


----------



## JessP

After all this Lush talk I may go in and stock up and some things this weekend! So addicting lol.


----------



## lipo4ka

Hi everyone!
My favourite LUSH products in all times are

NEW! bar shampoo

Jumping Juniper bar shampoo

Seanic bar shampoo

Ultimate Shine bar shampoo

Reincarnate solid shampoo

Syntia Sylvia Stout shampoo

Daddy O shampoo

American Cream conditioner

Aqua Mirabilis body scrub butter

Heavanilli massage bar

Therapy massage bar

Creamy Candy bubble bar

MA bar

Marzibain bubble bar

I wrote american names of the Lush products,because in UA they're different.

I'm a huge fan of LUSH more than 5 years.


----------



## princess2010

I'm a HUGE LUSH fan.

My can't live withouts are:

R&amp;B Hair treatment

Trichomania

Retread

Jungle

Soap of Sultana

Love:

Tea Tree Water

Eau Roma

Mask of Magniminty

Rub, Rub, Rub

17 Cherry Tree Lane

Dorothy Bubble Bar


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a HUGE LUSH fan.
> 
> My can't live withouts are:
> 
> R&amp;B Hair treatment
> 
> Trichomania
> 
> Retread
> 
> Jungle
> 
> Soap of Sultana
> 
> Love:
> 
> Tea Tree Water
> 
> Eau Roma
> 
> Mask of Magnaminty
> 
> Rub, Rub, Rub
> 
> 17 Cherry Tree Lane
> 
> Dorothy Bubble Bar


Trichomania is supposed to detangle hair.  Did that work for you?  I have thick hair and I didn't want to buy it and be disappointed


----------



## princess2010

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Trichomania is supposed to detangle hair.  Did that work for you?  I have thick hair and I didn't want to buy it and be disappointed


I don't know if it detangles but it's the best shampoo for me. It makes my thick, coarse, dark hair shiny and that's hard to do. It feels very moisturizing to me.


----------



## ladygrey

Ok, I've heard nothing but excellent things about Lush. Unfortunately, I don't have access to an actual store, so anything I purchase would have to be done online. What would you guys recommend as a good introduction to Lush?


----------



## Bflopolska

My favorites are Karma perfume, Karma Kream, and the green bath bombs, I think they're called Avobomb. I went last night and stocked up at our brand-new, beautiful Buffalo store. Excuse my raving, I just feel like a little touch of class has settled into my hometown! I also got the mother of all lip stains. They have these lip tints in little tins and I got the bright, in-your-face red one. Not only does it smell delightful, the color wears like iron! It's a stain in the real sense of the word--my lips look like stained glass, like they were just naturally vivid, cherry red. I'm going to the mall later in the week (L'Occitane is giving away free goodies and I want in on that) and re-stock a metric ton of those green fizzies.


----------



## Bflopolska

Ladygrey, you cannot go wrong with some bath bombs. They have these baseball-sized fizzers you plop into your tub and it bubbles right up, turning your water delightful colors and scenting deliciously. Also Dream Cream and Karma Kream, rich body creams in a tub with the consistency somewhere between lotion and Body Shop Body Butter. Don't be put off by the $28 price tag. The body creams are very concentrated, a little goes a long way both with scent and application. Karma is my favorite scent from Lush, an orange-patchouli mix that is rich without being cloying. I haven't tried the shampoo bars, but they're highly recommended and I'll be getting me some later in the week.


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladygrey, you cannot go wrong with some bath bombs. They have these baseball-sized fizzers you plop into your tub and it bubbles right up, turning your water delightful colors and scenting deliciously. Also Dream Cream and Karma Kream, rich body creams in a tub with the consistency somewhere between lotion and Body Shop Body Butter. Don't be put off by the $28 price tag. The body creams are very concentrated, a little goes a long way both with scent and application. Karma is my favorite scent from Lush, an orange-patchouli mix that is rich without being cloying. I haven't tried the shampoo bars, but they're highly recommended and I'll be getting me some later in the week.


 Thanks! I have some of the Karma items in my cart, so I think I may start there.


----------



## astokes

Has anyone tried the solid body tints?


----------



## princess2010

Just a hint, it's MUCH cheaper ordering from LUSH's UK site. The prices are much cheaper and even with the horrible euro to dollar conversion and shipping it's still cheaper! I buy all my hair items in the UK store and it's exactly half of what I would pay in the US. It's good if you have quite a few things to buy. It usually takes about 8-10 days for me to get a LUSH UK order.


----------



## princess2010

Here's an example:

My usual purchase through the US site:

Retread

R&amp;B

Jungle

Trichomania

With shipping is $72.80

Same order through the UK site is 29.24 euros including shipping. Which converts today to $36.95!!!!

SAME EXACT ORDER. Cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> My usual purchase through the US site:
> 
> Retread
> 
> R&amp;B
> 
> Jungle
> 
> Trichomania
> 
> With shipping is $72.80
> 
> Same order through the UK site is 29.24 euros including shipping. Which converts today to $36.95!!!!
> 
> SAME EXACT ORDER. Cheaper even with shipping.


 I just ordered through the UK site. it was SO much cheaper than the US one! Craziness!

I got:

Flying Fox shower gel

It's Raining Men Shower gel

Karma soap

Tea tree toner

Grand total: GBP 19.66 which is about $30 US, shipping included. It would have cost me $50, shipping included to buy it from the US site for the same exact items.


----------



## princess2010

If anyone likes the Gorgeous moisturizer it's WAY cheaper from the UK. Like half as much as the US. It's around $47 depending on the conversion rate where it's $89.95 in the US. I love Gorgeous but no way I can afford almost a $100 with shipping for a moisturizer!

Great haul LadyGrey!!! Tea Tree Water is one of my favorites.


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone likes the Gorgeous moisturizer it's WAY cheaper from the UK. Like half as much as the US. It's around $47 depending on the conversion rate where it's $89.95 in the US. I love Gorgeous but no way I can afford almost a $100 with shipping for a moisturizer!
> 
> Great haul LadyGrey!!! Tea Tree Water is one of my favorites.


 Thanks! Those were all items I had heard good stuff about, so I figured I could start there. Glad to hear that about the tea tree water! I'm almost done with my current toner, and since it burns and stings like nobody's business, I'm ready to try a new one.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I've heard nothing but excellent things about Lush. Unfortunately, I don't have access to an actual store, so anything I purchase would have to be done online. What would you guys recommend as a good introduction to Lush?


If I were you I would buy a solid shampoo, bath bomb, bubble bar, and a soap.  Of course you can choose which ones and what amount but here are my recommendations.

Karma Komba solid shampoo- $10.95  This smells very heavily of citrus, so the smell is definitely preference.  Personally, I like it but many people do not.  There are many other scents you could order.  What you do is either rub it between your hands and then on your hair, or you could put it directly on your hair. 

Butterball Bath Bomb- $4.95  As a bestseller, Butterball has a reputation to live up to.  It is vanilla scented and has chunks of cocoa butter in it so make your bath soft as silk.  You simply pop this is the bath (you could use half, but this is one of the smaller ones at Lush so I wouldn't recommend it) and watch it fizz.  Be careful buying your bath bombs because they usually leave something surprising like glitter, flower petals, confetti, or even color your water!

Sunny Side Bubble Bar- $6.95  Sunny Side is a citrus number that you crumble under running water and it creates MOUNTAINS of bubbles.  You could use half of it, but I get excited and throw the whole thing in (lol).  This is one of the ones that you will have to be careful with because it is a total ball of glitter.  If your tub isn't clean it will leave a gold residue for you to clean up later.  But I think the experience is worth it.  It also makes the water a gorgeous swirling gold.

Rockstar Soap- $7.95  My all time favorite soap, Rockstar smells very.... pink.  That's the only adjective that fits perfectly.  It's very sweet and girly but some people think it's overpowering.  Personal preference, I guess.

Keep in mind that these are all just my opinion on what you should order.  I have used most of these and I was very satisfied.  When buying the bath products I usually watch a demo on youtube first to make sure that I know what I'm getting.  Although it won't be a surprise, I like to know that I will enjoy my purchase. 

Good luck!  Let me know what you get and if you like it!


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a hint, it's MUCH cheaper ordering from LUSH's UK site. The prices are much cheaper and even with the horrible euro to dollar conversion and shipping it's still cheaper! I buy all my hair items in the UK store and it's exactly half of what I would pay in the US. It's good if you have quite a few things to buy. It usually takes about 8-10 days for me to get a LUSH UK order.


I disagree.  It may just be the weight of my order, but mine ended up being about the same price.  The shipping was an outrageous $30.  I'm gonna stick to Lush US or taking a road trip to the closest store.


----------



## princess2010

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I disagree.  It may just be the weight of my order, but mine ended up being about the same price.  The shipping was an outrageous $30.  I'm gonna stick to Lush US or taking a road trip to the closest store.


Royal Mail Shipping is 5.95 euros or around $8 US dollars unless you get a ridiculously big order, then it's 7.95 euros. Not sure why yours was $30 for shipping.

My order I got from the UK today was heavy. It was:

2 Retread

2 R&amp;B

1 Trichomania

Total 43.45 euros or $54.56 INCLUDING shipping

Same order in the US is $113.75 with shipping. That's crazy savings!

BTW my UK order was placed on the 6/12 and I got it today 6/18 so that's not bad at all!


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Royal Mail Shipping is 5.95 euros or around $8 US dollars unless you get a ridiculously big order, then it's 7.95 euros. Not sure why yours was $30 for shipping.
> 
> My order I got from the UK today was heavy. It was:
> 
> 2 Retread
> 
> 2 R&amp;B
> 
> 1 Trichomania
> 
> Total 43.45 euros or $54.56 INCLUDING shipping
> 
> Same order in the US is $113.75 with shipping. That's crazy savings!
> 
> BTW my UK order was placed on the 6/12 and I got it today 6/18 so that's not bad at all!


 Last night when I ordered my stuff, I saw an option for GBP 26, but then there was the option for 5.95.


----------



## Jwls750

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I've heard nothing but excellent things about Lush. Unfortunately, I don't have access to an actual store, so anything I purchase would have to be done online. What would you guys recommend as a good introduction to Lush?


 Introduction...hmmm..thats an interesting question. and hard to decide!!! My 2 fav. products from LUSH are Honey I Washed the Kids soap(it's AMAZING!) and Buffy exfoliating moisture bar, it makes my skin SOOOOOOO soft and smooth. People say it's too rough, and sometimes I see what they're talking about but I still love it. You can try Aquamarabilus(sp?) as an alternative, it's much more gentle. The bath bombs are a HUGE hit, that's what I hear most about from LUSH, but I hardly do baths so unfortunately I don't really get to experience that /:

I also love the Rub,Rub,Rub Shower Gel. It exfoliates too, and it smells SO good(reminds me of laundry detergent, in a good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Their massage bars are amazing also(any of them really, but I love the chocolate one).

I use their Jumping Juniper solid shampoo bar and like that too.

SO MUCH TO CHOOSE FROM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last night when I ordered my stuff, I saw an option for GBP 26, but then there was the option for 5.95.


Yes! There is an option for the mail you can track and it's 26 euros, but there is no need for it at all. It doesn't come faster the only benefit is you can track it somewhat. I wouldn't bother with it. Even if your box gets lost they will always resend it at no charge to you. That happened to me once in 2 years. The box hadn't arrived after three weeks so they sent me another one. The DAY after they mailed the new box the old one came. I called them and they let me keep both boxes. It was awesome!


----------



## Jwls750

Yeah I just did a mock purchase from both UK site and US site and UK site ended up being about 10$ cheaper, I assume the more you buy the bigger the difference becomes. Maybe if you are buying one thing, then it doesn't actually matter. 

The only REAL difference I believe, is we aren't supporting US when we buy from UK. Which, especially now, is a bad thing to do but really who cares? We want cheaper things right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I just did a mock purchase from both UK site and US site and UK site ended up being about 10$ cheaper, I assume the more you buy the bigger the difference becomes. Maybe if you are buying one thing, then it doesn't actually matter.
> 
> The only REAL difference I believe, is we aren't supporting US when we buy from UK. Which, especially now, is a bad thing to do but really who cares? We want cheaper things right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LUSH owns both operations so they are getting the money either way in the UK. If they didn't price the NA stuff so crazy I wouldn't have to order from overseas. For now, it's LUSH UK that gets my money. If that wasn't an option I just wouldn't buy there because the NA prices. My hair care is $35 a month from the UK or $70 from the US. It's not even debatable where I'll go. I do occasionally buy a bar of soap or something small from my "local" LUSH 2 hours away when I'm passing through.

I admire people who can buy all-American but I'm not strong enough for that. There are too many awesome items from overseas I must try!


----------



## ladygrey

Ahhh, so many awesome suggestions from everyone!! I chose to get the karma soap, flying fox and it's raining men shower gels, and the tea tree toner water. And a thousand thanks to princess2010-without the tip to purchase from the UK site, without it, there's no way I would have been able to try out this many items.


----------



## JessP

Good tip about ordering from the UK site! I would've loved to know that when I was living up in WA last year and the only LUSH was in Seattle! Here in San Diego, though, we have a LUSH store that I've been frequenting probably a little too much lol. It's almost time for another stock up!


----------



## Jwls750

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LUSH owns both operations so they are getting the money either way in the UK. If they didn't price the NA stuff so crazy I wouldn't have to order from overseas. For now, it's LUSH UK that gets my money. If that wasn't an option I just wouldn't buy there because the NA prices. My hair care is $35 a month from the UK or $70 from the US. It's not even debatable where I'll go. I do occasionally buy a bar of soap or something small from my "local" LUSH 2 hours away when I'm passing through.
> 
> I admire people who can buy all-American but I'm not strong enough for that. There are too many awesome items from overseas I must try!


 Yeah IDK, it's awesome that it works for you!! but I just tested it out earlier and really..it was a matter of a $10 savings, sometimes that a REALLY good deal, but if the discount was between 2 american stores I'd be all up on it, but between an American store and a UK store, I think sometimes I'd rather buy American to support our economy. I wasn't concerned that LUSH wasn't gettng the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was concerned America wasnt hehehe. 

And again, NO JUDGEMENT, really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just stating my thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People are constantly complaining about our economy(somewhat rightfully so) but not only are we so much better then other countries, but also we don't help when we don't buy american.


----------



## princess2010

OT but JWLS50 and JessP I just wanted to say I love your blogs!


----------



## Jwls750

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT but JWLS50 and JessP I just wanted to say I love your blogs!


 awe, I love you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're so sweet! that literally jsut made my night. I'm always wondering if people actually like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any suggestions? id love them, i started somewhat recently so I'd love to find better ways to improve.


----------



## princess2010

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awe, I love you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're so sweet! that literally jsut made my night. I'm always wondering if people actually like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any suggestions? id love them, i started somewhat recently so I'd love to find better ways to improve.


Just keep up the good work! I love the swatches and seeing the color on the eyes or nails. You are doing great!


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT but JWLS50 and JessP I just wanted to say I love your blogs!


 Why thank you very much, I really appreciate your comment! Totally just made my whole night as well! Glad to have you as a blog visitor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

HI LADIES!!!!

If any of you are interested, I posted a lush survey recently.  I would love to see what your answers are!  You can either find it on my profile page or search it in the forums.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

Is anybody REALLY excited for the launch of EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE THIS WEEKEND?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## ladygrey

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody REALLY excited for the launch of EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE THIS WEEKEND?!?!?!?!?!!


 I am! I can't afford to purchase anything at the moment, but I'm really excited to see this collection!


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anybody REALLY excited for the launch of EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE THIS WEEKEND?!?!?!?!?!!


 I am as well! I have a 1:00 appointment on Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am as well! I have a 1:00 appointment on Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't mean to be nosy, but at Lush?


----------



## JessP

> I don't mean to be nosy, but at Lush?


 No worries! It's for the Emotional Brilliance launch - they have you sit down for a "color reading" to find products that match your mood. My local Lush had Lushies schedule appointments via Facebook for this during the day they launch the line. Kinda fun!


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries! It's for the Emotional Brilliance launch - they have you sit down for a "color reading" to find products that match your mood. My local Lush had Lushies schedule appointments via Facebook for this during the day they launch the line. Kinda fun!


 That's so cool!  I wish I lived a little closer so I could make an appointment


----------



## LydiaNichole

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I disagree.  It may just be the weight of my order, but mine ended up being about the same price.  The shipping was an outrageous $30.  I'm gonna stick to Lush US or taking a road trip to the closest store.


 That was the problem I ran into when I did a mock comparison of the US / UK order for the same things. I wanted to place a rather large order and thought I  would be better off doing so from the UK. When I saw how much the shipping would be though, I decided against it. I wonder if there's a set amount/weight you should really aim for to get the less pricey shipping?



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Royal Mail Shipping is 5.95 euros or around $8 US dollars unless you get a ridiculously big order, then it's 7.95 euros. Not sure why yours was $30 for shipping.
> 
> My order I got from the UK today was heavy. It was:
> 
> 2 Retread
> 
> 2 R&amp;B
> 
> 1 Trichomania
> 
> Total 43.45 euros or $54.56 INCLUDING shipping
> 
> Same order in the US is $113.75 with shipping. That's crazy savings!
> 
> BTW my UK order was placed on the 6/12 and I got it today 6/18 so that's not bad at all!


 Mind me asking about what weight/how many products you normally buy when purchasing from the UK website? I tried placing a "mock" order between the US and UK sites recently, (rather large order) and the shipping from the UK one was going to be pretty pricey. I was over the weight limit for the less pricey shipping ,and it was going to cost quite a bit, so I decided to hold off on my order. In that instance, the US shipping would have been less. I'd love to try an order from the UK website though; I'm starting to think only the smaller orders are a good idea?


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

What do you guys think about the EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE LINE???


----------



## Kristin1387

I have sensitive/redness prone skin. Any suggestions? I'd rather not any harsh exfoliants.  I'm combination as well.


----------



## Jwls750

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What do you guys think about the EMOTIONAL BRILLIANCE LINE???


 I haven't tried any of it yet, but I do think it's kind pricey /: I usually like LUSH's prices and was kinda shocked that they made their cosmetic line so expensive. I will prob. cave and get @ least a couple things from it, but I do think it could be a bit cheaper, but for all I know it's amazing quality and whatnot and deserves to be that expensive. It's pricing isn't as bad as some high-end stuff out there so I guess I'm just complaining to complain, b/c it isn't soo bad.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have sensitive/redness prone skin. Any suggestions? I'd rather not any harsh exfoliants.  I'm combination as well.


 You should try the oatafix mask.  It has oatmeal to exfoliate but it's also for your skin type.  You could also ask someone who works there to help you find something for your skin.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried any of it yet, but I do think it's kind pricey /: I usually like LUSH's prices and was kinda shocked that they made their cosmetic line so expensive. I will prob. cave and get @ least a couple things from it, but I do think it could be a bit cheaper, but for all I know it's amazing quality and whatnot and deserves to be that expensive. It's pricing isn't as bad as some high-end stuff out there so I guess I'm just complaining to complain, b/c it isn't soo bad.


I thought about that as well, but I figured you do get what you pay for.  Lush is all natural and is against animal testing, so I'm sure it's awesome for your skin.


----------



## lovelywhim

I have not had the opportunity to try any Lush products because I don't have any stores near me. I have made a wishlist of products to try on the site though (American Cream conditioner, R&amp;B, Sweetie Pie, and an assortment of bath bombs and massage bars). I'm sure I'll end up caving in and buying some in the winter when Snow Fairy returns (a product I have heard SO MUCH about)!


----------



## CaptainSassy

I really want to try LUSH. We have a very small store here and I completely indented to buy stuff but walked out with nothing. I don't know if it was the size of the store or the actual labeling of products but I was very overwhelmed. I'm going to try again with some of the suggestions on this thread. May be a good thing I'm not addicted!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I just discovered LUSH about a month ago and I was hooked on the very first day. I bought several gift sets so I could try smaller sizes of lots of things before committing to full size. These are the items that I own:

Shampoo bars: Soak &amp; float (tan), seanik (blue), godiva (yellow), ultra shine (white)

Conditioner Bar in Jungle, plus samples of Veganese and Retread

Lotion: Charity pot, Vanilla Dee-lite, plus samples of dream cream, sympathy for the skin, creme an glaise

Body wash: The Olive Branch, Rub rub rub, happy hippy, grass, and Dirty (for the man)

Soap: Sexy peel, Bohemian, figs &amp; leaves, summer pudding

Massage bars: each peach, strawberry, hottie, vanilla

Body butter: Buffy, King of skin

Ultrabalm

Aromaco deodorant

Gorgeous moisturizer

Mask of Magnaminty

Lemony Flutter

Comforter bubble bar

Sakura bath bomb

Sample of Angels on bare skin

Whoosh shower jelly

Ocean Salt

Creamed Almond &amp; Coconut Shower Smoothie

Green sugar scrub

I think that's everything hahaha and I love it all.....the next time I go, I'm dying to try Full of Grace face serum!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really want to try LUSH. We have a very small store here and I completely indented to buy stuff but walked out with nothing. I don't know if it was the size of the store or the actual labeling of products but I was very overwhelmed.
> 
> I'm going to try again with some of the suggestions on this thread. May be a good thing I'm not addicted!


 Ask for a tour! they will take you around and explain everything. I've been to 5 diff stores and they have all been super helpful and listened to my likes/dislikes, and they let you try anything! And ALWAYS ALWAYS ask for samples of anything you want to take home and try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387

I bought my very first LUSH product!! I got a small catastrophe cosmetic and then a sample of Aqua Marina.  I'm so excited to try them tonight


----------



## CaptainSassy

> Ask for a tour! they will take you around and explain everything. I've been to 5 diff stores and they have all been super helpful and listened to my likes/dislikes, and they let you try anything! And ALWAYS ALWAYS ask for samples of anything you want to take home and try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Really! I had no idea about the sample thing. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really! I had no idea about the sample thing. Thanks for the tips!


 Oh yes, I get two samples at a time...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also highly recommend going for the pre-packaged gift sets. When I was new to LUSH ( a month ago haha) I got 6 different gift sets and that gave me TONS of stuff to try in half sizes without the cost of buying a bunch of full sized items before you know what you really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LUSH Shower/after shower of the night!

-White shampoo bar (I think it's called ultimate shine)/ Jungle conditioner bar

-The Olive Branch shower gel

-Creamed Coconut Almond Shower Smoothie

-Ocean Salt for my face

-King of Skin body butter bar for still damp skin after showering

-Mask of Magnaminty 

-Gorgeous Moisturizer 

-Dream Cream Lotion

-Aromaco deodorant

-Lemony Flutter cuticle butter

I Smell Yummy!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Just placed an order on the LUSH UK site that would have cost $36 more from the LUSH store downtown...not too shabby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Libby Bubbles

I'm always excited about all things LUSH! We just had a grand opening at one of the malls in my area and I couldn't be more excited. They had giveaways so I ended up getting about $30 worth of free items. I have too many favorites to list but I would say Fizzbanger, Twilight, Dorothy, Sunnyside, Sexy Peel and Coal face are among my absolute favorites. 

Is anyone else excited about the holiday collection? Can't wait for that to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *Libby Bubbles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always excited about all things LUSH! We just had a grand opening at one of the malls in my area and I couldn't be more excited. They had giveaways so I ended up getting about $30 worth of free items. I have too many favorites to list but I would say Fizzbanger, Twilight, Dorothy, Sunnyside, Sexy Peel and Coal face are among my absolute favorites.
> 
> Is anyone else excited about the holiday collection? Can't wait for that to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

I can't wait for the holiday collection!!! I gotta stock up on my Candy Mountain bubble bars!


----------



## Lisa N

I wish I would've found this thread earlier!  I did an order on the US, and UK sites, and my UK order ended up being $23 cheaper than the US one.  And as far as ordering from the US vs UK, when you place a US order, doesn't it ship from Canada?


----------



## kalmekrzy

> Ask for a tour! they will take you around and explain everything. I've been to 5 diff stores and they have all been super helpful and listened to my likes/dislikes, and they let you try anything! And ALWAYS ALWAYS ask for samples of anything you want to take home and try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm glad that you mentioned asking for samples. I was just on their website and there are several masks that I want to try. Do they make up the samples for you or are they in foil packages? I so need to go to a craft store and buy some little jars to put the contents of foil packets in. I just got an idea. I wonder if a weekly medication container would work? You know the kind that have the days of the week on them and you flip open the top. I wonder if that would work? All you would need to do is write the name of the product on tape and label each compartment. Hmmm... Lots of ideas now. Lol. I also work at a pharmacy, I need to ask if they have small jars that they would put creams in. A pill bottle it too big. But they might have little jars. Anyways, I am planning on going to the lush store nearby tomorrow, is there any masks that are a must try? What about the greased lightening gel? My daughter has been breaking out on her forehead and I have been trying to find something to help. Although she has a bad habit of picking at them as they heal so it makes it worse. What about the facial cleaners? Any of them stand out? I'm not a bath person so bath bombs don't interest me. I'm so excited to try some of this stuff. I've been into a couple Lush stores in Maui and I think Oahu but didn't really look at much of the stuff. We were just browsing and my suitcases were already over the weight limit. Plus I wasn't going to pay tax on something that I could wait until I got home since Oregon doesn't have a sales tax. I'm so excited to check the store out. If you have any suggestions please let me know, I will be going tomorrow early. Please let me know your favs...


----------



## shandimessmer

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ask for a tour! they will take you around and explain everything. I've been to 5 diff stores and they have all been super helpful and listened to my likes/dislikes, and they let you try anything! And ALWAYS ALWAYS ask for samples of anything you want to take home and try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you mentioned asking for samples. I was just on their website and there are several masks that I want to try. Do they make up the samples for you or are they in foil packages? I so need to go to a craft store and buy some little jars to put the contents of foil packets in. I just got an idea. I wonder if a weekly medication container would work? You know the kind that have the days of the week on them and you flip open the top. I wonder if that would work? All you would need to do is write the name of the product on tape and label each compartment. Hmmm... Lots of ideas now. Lol. I also work at a pharmacy, I need to ask if they have small jars that they would put creams in. A pill bottle it too big. But they might have little jars.Anyways, I am planning on going to the lush store nearby tomorrow, is there any masks that are a must try? What about the greased lightening gel? My daughter has been breaking out on her forehead and I have been trying to find something to help. Although she has a bad habit of picking at them as they heal so it makes it worse. What about the facial cleaners? Any of them stand out? I'm not a bath person so bath bombs don't interest me. I'm so excited to try some of this stuff. I've been into a couple Lush stores in Maui and I think Oahu but didn't really look at much of the stuff. We were just browsing and my suitcases were already over the weight limit. Plus I wasn't going to pay tax on something that I could wait until I got home since Oregon doesn't have a sales tax.
> 
> I'm so excited to check the store out. If you have any suggestions please let me know, I will be going tomorrow early. Please let me know your favs...
> 
> 
> I LOVE their dry shampoos. But, really, anything you get is gonna be great. I have received samples of their Dream Cream + Bubblegum Lip Scrub, and they put it all in little jars, I never saw any foil packets.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm glad that you mentioned asking for samples. I was just on their website and there are several masks that I want to try. Do they make up the samples for you or are they in foil packages? I so need to go to a craft store and buy some little jars to put the contents of foil packets in. I just got an idea. I wonder if a weekly medication container would work? You know the kind that have the days of the week on them and you flip open the top. I wonder if that would work? All you would need to do is write the name of the product on tape and label each compartment. Hmmm... Lots of ideas now. Lol. I also work at a pharmacy, I need to ask if they have small jars that they would put creams in. A pill bottle it too big. But they might have little jars.
> 
> Anyways, I am planning on going to the lush store nearby tomorrow, is there any masks that are a must try? What about the greased lightening gel? My daughter has been breaking out on her forehead and I have been trying to find something to help. Although she has a bad habit of picking at them as they heal so it makes it worse. What about the facial cleaners? Any of them stand out? I'm not a bath person so bath bombs don't interest me. I'm so excited to try some of this stuff. I've been into a couple Lush stores in Maui and I think Oahu but didn't really look at much of the stuff. We were just browsing and my suitcases were already over the weight limit. Plus I wasn't going to pay tax on something that I could wait until I got home since Oregon doesn't have a sales tax.
> 
> I'm so excited to check the store out. If you have any suggestions please let me know, I will be going tomorrow early. Please let me know your favs...


 They put the samples in little round black pots with screw tops and they label the tops with the product they put inside. When it comes to favorites, everyone is going to be different when it comes to Lush. There are so many smells and ingredients and uses that it's a personalized shopping trip every time I go! Tell whoever is helping you that you are new and would like a tour, they will take you around to all the areas and tell you everything you need to know, while they let you try things. Tell them what kind of skin you have, whether you're a bath or shower person (like you said, I don't do baths either), your skin concerns and troubles. They will recommend products that suit your needs. You really can't go wrong in a Lush shop, I own a ton of it and I haven't hated any of it. I have posted before that I strongly recommend buying yourself a gift set...they have pre-packaged gift sets that contain half sizes of products, so you can try more things without having to commit to the larger sizes as a newbie. I purchased 6 or so gift sets and ended up with a ton of things to try, from there I could start narrowing down what I really liked and what I wanted to try more of/different flavors of. And one more tip, whatever you buy that is in solid form, buy a tin to put it in. The tins are about $4 each, but they are a must have to keep your solid products protected and lint/hair free.

With that said, my personal favorites are:

Shampoo bars (any flavor, I have 4 and love them all!)

Jungle conditioner bar (passion fruit, cocoa butter, banana, avocado..smells divine!)

Sympathy for the skin body lotion 

Ocean salt face and body scrub

Lemony Flutter cuticle butter

King of Skin body butter bar

Mask of Magnaminty (this is the only mask that is not a 'fresh face mask', it doesn't need to be refrigerated and doesn't expire as fast as the fresh)


----------



## Lisa N

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They put the samples in little round black pots with screw tops and they label the tops with the product they put inside. When it comes to favorites, everyone is going to be different when it comes to Lush. There are so many smells and ingredients and uses that it's a personalized shopping trip every time I go! Tell whoever is helping you that you are new and would like a tour, they will take you around to all the areas and tell you everything you need to know, while they let you try things. Tell them what kind of skin you have, whether you're a bath or shower person (like you said, I don't do baths either), your skin concerns and troubles. They will recommend products that suit your needs. You really can't go wrong in a Lush shop, I own a ton of it and I haven't hated any of it. I have posted before that I strongly recommend buying yourself a gift set...they have pre-packaged gift sets that contain half sizes of products, so you can try more things without having to commit to the larger sizes as a newbie. I purchased 6 or so gift sets and ended up with a ton of things to try, from there I could start narrowing down what I really liked and what I wanted to try more of/different flavors of. And one more tip, whatever you buy that is in solid form, buy a tin to put it in. The tins are about $4 each, but they are a must have to keep your solid products protected and lint/hair free.
> 
> With that said, my personal favorites are:
> 
> Shampoo bars (any flavor, I have 4 and love them all!)
> 
> Jungle conditioner bar (passion fruit, cocoa butter, banana, avocado..smells divine!)
> 
> Sympathy for the skin body lotion
> 
> Ocean salt face and body scrub
> 
> Lemony Flutter cuticle butter
> 
> King of Skin body butter bar
> 
> Mask of Magnaminty (this is the only mask that is not a 'fresh face mask', it doesn't need to be refrigerated and doesn't expire as fast as the fresh)


 Totally agree with the shampoo bars, Ocean Salt, and Lemony Flutter!  I love Rehab, but since it has sulfates I try not to use it very often.  I was surprised at how well the shampoo bars worked, and how long they last.  I love the Dirty shower gel, and Whoosh shower jelly.  The Christmas stuff will be out soon and with that comes Snow Fairy, and Snowglobe.  As much as I love the soaps, it kills me to spend that much.  My husband loves Dirty and Ice Blue and the last big chunk he bought was $23.  That said, I'm in love with Miranda.  Porridge is my absolute favorite, but it makes such a mess of my shower that I won't buy it anymore.  I did buy a product last Christmas that I didn't care for, it was some kind of face scrub that you were supposed to add water to and make into a paste but it just crumbled for me so I ended up just tossing it.  My store doesn't do samples of the face masks, but I don't know if that's true for all of them.  They're only like $5 though so it's not a huge investment.  And yes, samples, samples, samples!  I usually come home with a sample bag as big as my shopping bag.  They'll give you a print out on how to use everything too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree with the shampoo bars, Ocean Salt, and Lemony Flutter!  I love Rehab, but since it has sulfates I try not to use it very often.  I was surprised at how well the shampoo bars worked, and how long they last.  I love the Dirty shower gel, and Whoosh shower jelly.  The Christmas stuff will be out soon and with that comes Snow Fairy, and Snowglobe.  As much as I love the soaps, it kills me to spend that much.  My husband loves Dirty and Ice Blue and the last big chunk he bought was $23.  That said, I'm in love with Miranda.  Porridge is my absolute favorite, but it makes such a mess of my shower that I won't buy it anymore.  I did buy a product last Christmas that I didn't care for, it was some kind of face scrub that you were supposed to add water to and make into a paste but it just crumbled for me so I ended up just tossing it.  My store doesn't do samples of the face masks, but I don't know if that's true for all of them.  They're only like $5 though so it's not a huge investment.  And yes, samples, samples, samples!  I usually come home with a sample bag as big as my shopping bag.  They'll give you a print out on how to use everything too.


 The face cleanser could have been Herbalism (green crumbly) or Angels on Bare Skin (tan crumbly). I have a sample of the AoBS and it is definitely weird to use. I like that it is make from almond meat, but the texture isn't for me. I just tried the Ultrabland cleanser yesterday (it's like a white paste) and I liked it better than the crumbly kind. Speaking of soaps, I have a few slices that came in my gift sets, but I'm looking forward to going to Lush today or tomorrow and getting a few more soaps to try. If the pre-sliced bars are too pricey, you can always ask them to cut you a personal slice that fits your budget. I'm planning to get a bunch of $5 slices so I can get more to try! I'm a recent Lush convert, so I haven't yet experienced the Christmas season products, I'm looking forward to it! And as for the previous comment regarding samples of the Fresh Face Masks, the stores I have been to would let you try the mask in store, but didn't give samples to take.


----------



## Lisa N

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The face cleanser could have been Herbalism (green crumbly) or Angels on Bare Skin (tan crumbly). I have a sample of the AoBS and it is definitely weird to use. I like that it is make from almond meat, but the texture isn't for me. I just tried the Ultrabland cleanser yesterday (it's like a white paste) and I liked it better than the crumbly kind. Speaking of soaps, I have a few slices that came in my gift sets, but I'm looking forward to going to Lush today or tomorrow and getting a few more soaps to try. If the pre-sliced bars are too pricey, you can always ask them to cut you a personal slice that fits your budget. I'm planning to get a bunch of $5 slices so I can get more to try! I'm a recent Lush convert, so I haven't yet experienced the Christmas season products, I'm looking forward to it! And as for the previous comment regarding samples of the Fresh Face Masks, the stores I have been to would let you try the mask in store, but didn't give samples to take.


 I have them cut me slices, but we live over an hour away so we only make it there about twice a year so it's easier to get a big chunk.  As far as Christmas, talk about gift sets!  And they always have a good promo where if you buy so much you get one of the small gifts for free.  I hoard Snow Fairy!!  I used half of my last bottle and put it away so I wouldn't have to go without lol.  Snowglobe and Northern Lights, and Snowcake soaps!  And the crumbly stuff was Buche de Noel.  I hate winter, but LOVE all the products!


----------



## kalmekrzy

I ended up buying a bunch of stuff. I bought three different masks which I didn't realize that they all expire at the end of the month. There was two guys working in the store and neither seemed all that knowledgable in skincare. How soon does the masks go bad after their expiration date? I completely forgot to ask for samples. I was in a hurry and had to be at a drs appt so I ran in and ran out fairly quick. I think I will go back next week when I have more time. I bought the cupcake mask for my youngest daughter but she took one look at it and said no way. She has aspergers so she is very funny about smells, texture and the way things look when it comes to putting things on her face. But yet she has no problem eating raw octopus lol. Anyways, I'm hoping that I can use these masks up before they go bad. I tried the castrophe one and I liked how it felt. I went to Sephora and got a sample of GlamGlow mask so I put one type on each side of my face. I liked them both. Although the GlamGlow is $69 for a fairly tiny jar so I think I will be buying lush masks for about 10 times less. I also got a veganese shampoo and conditioner and greased lightening. I co-wash my hair so I'm curious to see how the conditioner works with co-washing. I use shampoo once a week. The guy was trying to get me tobuy a large bottle of shampoo because the little bottle won't last long. I told him I only use shampoo once a week and the rest of the time I co-wash. I think he thought I was crazy. He tried to tell me that conditioner only will leave my hair greasy. I asked him if my hair looked greasy and he said no. I said well I was on day 3 without washing it and I had only used conditioner. Lol So we will see how my hair does with the lush stuff tomorrow. I have a feeling that the Lush store is going to be another store that I won't be able to walk out of without spending a good chunk of money. Good thing it's at the mall and I don't like going to the mall that often.


----------



## kalmekrzy

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## kalmekrzy

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## kalmekrzy

Oops multiple posts that were duplicate


----------



## kalmekrzy

Sorry, somehow my post was duplicated 6 times so I deleted the multiple posts


----------



## kalmekrzy

Oops multiple posts that were duplicate


----------



## JessicaMarie

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a hint, it's MUCH cheaper ordering from LUSH's UK site. The prices are much cheaper and even with the horrible euro to dollar conversion and shipping it's still cheaper! I buy all my hair items in the UK store and it's exactly half of what I would pay in the US. It's good if you have quite a few things to buy. It usually takes about 8-10 days for me to get a LUSH UK order.


 You are my new best friend, haha. Thank you soooo much for the tip. It's absolutely insane the difference there is. I'm saving about 40 dollars and that's with getting bigger sizes from the UK. I've always been so hesitant to try the tub hair products because of the price, not any more. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Lisa N

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ended up buying a bunch of stuff. I bought three different masks which I didn't realize that they all expire at the end of the month. There was two guys working in the store and neither seemed all that knowledgable in skincare. How soon does the masks go bad after their expiration date? I completely forgot to ask for samples. I was in a hurry and had to be at a drs appt so I ran in and ran out fairly quick. I think I will go back next week when I have more time. I bought the cupcake mask for my youngest daughter but she took one look at it and said no way. She has aspergers so she is very funny about smells, texture and the way things look when it comes to putting things on her face. But yet she has no problem eating raw octopus lol. Anyways, I'm hoping that I can use these masks up before they go bad. I tried the castrophe one and I liked how it felt. I went to Sephora and got a sample of GlamGlow mask so I put one type on each side of my face. I liked them both. Although the GlamGlow is $69 for a fairly tiny jar so I think I will be buying lush masks for about 10 times less.
> 
> I also got a veganese shampoo and conditioner and greased lightening. I co-wash my hair so I'm curious to see how the conditioner works with co-washing. I use shampoo once a week. The guy was trying to get me tobuy a large bottle of shampoo because the little bottle won't last long. I told him I only use shampoo once a week and the rest of the time I co-wash. I think he thought I was crazy. He tried to tell me that conditioner only will leave my hair greasy. I asked him if my hair looked greasy and he said no. I said well I was on day 3 without washing it and I had only used conditioner. Lol
> 
> So we will see how my hair does with the lush stuff tomorrow.
> 
> I have a feeling that the Lush store is going to be another store that I won't be able to walk out of without spending a good chunk of money. Good thing it's at the mall and I don't like going to the mall that often.


 I've gone beyond the date with most of my LUSH products.  Make sure you keep them in the fridge, and I think as long as it doesn't start to look/smell funky you'll be ok.  Catastophe Cosmetic has mushed up berries so you definitely want to keep an eye on it.  When you go back, ask them to check dates for one that has an ex. further out.  And I'm really surprised that the guys working weren't knowledgable.


----------



## Ricci

I never get samples unless I ask also. But lush will always be my favorite and only stuff I use. Has anyone tried their new makeup line yet??


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

Just placed and order!!!

Bob Soap

Ghost Shower Jelly

So White Bath Bomb

Golden Wonder Bath Bomb

Cinders Bath Bomb

I can't wait to try even more of the Christmas items!!!!


----------



## Libby Bubbles

Just bought pumpkin soap at my lush store- all of the Halloween items are in stores now. Surprisingly, pumpkin soap is not available online, just in stores. Not sure why that is. Anyway, I'm excited to get my hands on it. Really puts you in the mood for fall weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi

> Originally Posted by *Libby Bubbles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just bought pumpkin soap at my lush store- all of the Halloween items are in stores now. Surprisingly, pumpkin soap is not available online, just in stores. Not sure why that is. Anyway, I'm excited to get my hands on it. Really puts you in the mood for fall weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was online, but only for their chat party.  It sold out before i could place my order


----------



## magosienne

I may get a few things out of their Christmas items, but in my country Lush seems to have become pricier, for so-so results and their products don't last for long (very short dates on some items, you really have to look on the packaging). I love their massage butters, i bought those with glitters last Christmas and they turned sour very quickly.


----------



## dd62

Lush is throwing a grand opening in my area, and I wanted to see if any of you have ever been to a grand opening and what to expect. It mentions VIP gift w purchase, but I would mainly be interested in samples or gift bags, since I have never tried their products before, and the prices seem a little high. So I would like to try before I buy. I know it has been mentioned they give samples if requested, so I'm trying to figure if it would be best to go on a normal day or if I should try the grand opening. TIA


----------



## Lisa N

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lush is throwing a grand opening in my area, and I wanted to see if any of you have ever been to a grand opening and what to expect. It mentions VIP gift w purchase, but I would mainly be interested in samples or gift bags, since I have never tried their products before, and the prices seem a little high. So I would like to try before I buy. I know it has been mentioned they give samples if requested, so I'm trying to figure if it would be best to go on a normal day or if I should try the grand opening. TIA


It'll probably be crazy.  Whenever my store has events, they're usually complete madness.  I would skip the free gift and go on an off day.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Some of my faves :  mint julips lip scrub!   Makes your lips feel great &amp; it tastes so yummy! Then slather on Honey Trap lip balm! Also on my list, buffy bar!! Makes my body feel sooo smooth &amp; nice!

What's on your Lush wishlist?!   I can't wait to get my package in! So excited to try out some new products! 

Heads Up: apparently Lush does a fantastic after Christmas sale! CANNOT WAIT! Last year it was B1G1 free. I will definitely be stocking up.


----------



## lovelywhim

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heads Up: apparently Lush does a fantastic after Christmas sale! CANNOT WAIT! Last year it was B1G1 free. I will definitely be stocking up.


 Thanks for the heads up! I was planning on grabbing some stuff to try this month, but I think I'll wait until they have their sale!


----------



## ZheRooH

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may get a few things out of their Christmas items, but in my country Lush seems to have become pricier, for so-so results and their products don't last for long (very short dates on some items, you really have to look on the packaging). I love their massage butters, i bought those with glitters last Christmas and they turned sour very quickly.


 They stay good after that date. I have some of their cleansers and my Herbalism said that you should use until August 8th. Still using it without any problem it's just a bit crumblier (harder). I know their fresh masks are different but I keep them in the freezer and when I want to apply one I take it out half our before and afterwards put it back.

I'm Lush crazy though it's slowing down. My bathroom had so many Lush products that I didn't know where to put them anymore. Though I'm growing a bit tired of it now. Trying other products. I ordered some Soap &amp; Glory (looks so nice). 

I'll keep using their shampoo because my hair loves it. I'm using Rehab and American Cream conditioner.

Love the Twilight shower gel (christmas product), I bought 2 big bottles. The Twilight bath bomb is also awesome though a little to pricy for a 1 time use.

It's too bad that it's so expensive here in Belgium. I order online but that's 10Â£ shipping cost.


----------



## AsianGirl

I can't wait to stock up on Bubble Bath Bars when Lush goes on sale. Hopefully there will still be some good deals left when I get to the mall on 12/26!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I'm buying online  since there isn't a lush near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I hope I can get some good stuff in time before it sells out!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Any perfume lovers out there?

This is from Lush's fb.

Quote: Limited edition exclusive perfumes! Next Thursday (December 13th), we're hosting a Chat Party on our website. One day only! 6 amazing scents for you including Big, Snowcake, Twilight, Creamy Candy, Comforter, and Rose Jam. See you there.


----------



## amberlamps

If anyone remembers/misses LUSH's Candy Fluff dusting powder, Prada Candy smells just like it IIRC.


----------



## productjunkie14

Btw the lush uk site has 50% off holiday stuff vs the by one get one free in the US. Just placed my first order !!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Just got back from LUSH! Scored 2 gift sets (Honey Farm, and Merry &amp; Bright), 2 small Snow Fairy shower gels, 2 Midnight massage bars, purple hair bar, jungle conditioner bar, king of skin body butter, and the blueberry face mask all for $123  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## dd62

Not much at my local store. No Gift sets. Only shower gels, bath things, and some soaps bogo. I never tried Lush before, so got 1 bar of Miranda, and 1 bar of Porridge to try out. Really wanted a Sandy Santa or a Body butter bar, but santa was sold out and Body butter wasn't on sale.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

No gift sets, seriously?? Wow! Mine had all the diff gift sets stacked all over the place and all under the tables...gift sets galore!


----------



## lovelywhim

I grabbed the Snow Fairy shower gel from the UK Lush store! It only cost $16.58 for the largest size (500 g) and shipping.

I found out recently that there's a LUSH store getting built in my city!!! I'm so excited to check it out once it opens!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I don't have a Lush near me so I had to go online. The site of course was overloaded and took me about an hour to get my stuff but I got everything I wanted!  I think I'll be set with some Lush stuff for awhile! Who am I kidding....when I go to Arizona I'll be buying more! Hehe.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Watch out for your emails - if you ordered over $100 worth of stuff during their promotion over the holidays, you get a $10 gift card and those are coming in the emails today.


----------



## jessicairene

I don't use Lush products much but today I went into a Lush store and I absolutely adored the scent that filled the room as soon as you walked in. Of course, I couldn't resist and ended up leaving with a few goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *jessicairene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't use Lush products much but today I went into a Lush store and I absolutely adored the scent that filled the room as soon as you walked in. Of course, I couldn't resist and ended up leaving with a few goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yayayay! What did you get?  It's probably a good thing there isn't a store near me.


----------



## jessicairene

I went in to pick up a birthday present for my friend, ended up choosing the 'Hello Gorgeous' gift box set for her. Which has a bath bomb, bubble bar, vanilla deelite, rub rub shower scrub and a moisturiser. I think she will love it! 

I picked up the Honey Trap lip balm and Ro's Argan Body conditioner for myself, yet to use it but it smells great and I am a big fan of argan oil! 

We have a local store, so I imagine I will be paying regular visits! Not sure if this is a good thing or not! 

What are your favourite products? There are so many to choose from!


----------



## jessicairene

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yayayay! What did you get?  It's probably a good thing there isn't a store near me.


 I went in to pick up a birthday present for my friend, ended up choosing the 'Hello Gorgeous' gift box set for her. Which has a bath bomb, bubble bar, vanilla deelite, rub rub shower scrub and a moisturiser. I think she will love it! 

I picked up the Honey Trap lip balm and Ro's Argan Body conditioner for myself, yet to use it but it smells great and I am a big fan of argan oil! 

We have a local store, so I imagine I will be paying regular visits! Not sure if this is a good thing or not! 

What are your favourite products? There are so many to choose from!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hello gorgeous also has lemony flutter cuticle butter....amazing stuff! I love that gift set.


----------



## jessicairene

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hello gorgeous also has lemony flutter cuticle butter....amazing stuff! I love that gift set.


 It is a lovely set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *jessicairene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went in to pick up a birthday present for my friend, ended up choosing the 'Hello Gorgeous' gift box set for her. Which has a bath bomb, bubble bar, vanilla deelite, rub rub shower scrub and a moisturiser. I think she will love it!
> 
> I picked up the Honey Trap lip balm and Ro's Argan Body conditioner for myself, yet to use it but it smells great and I am a big fan of argan oil!
> 
> We have a local store, so I imagine I will be paying regular visits! Not sure if this is a good thing or not!
> 
> What are your favourite products? There are so many to choose from!


 I looooove honey trap lip balm! Definitely one of my favorites. Pair that with a lip scrub &amp; your lips will feel amazing. My fave lip scrub in Mint Julips - chocolate &amp; minty!

I also love any of the Karma scented products - karma cream (lotion), karma bubble bar, karma solid perfume.  Ocean Salt is another must have! It's often too rough for my face but it's great to scrub the body as well. FUN is well, fun! My faves are the orange &amp; pink one! These can be used multiple ways: bubble bath, body wash, shampoo or just to play with it! Buffy bar is awesome! Makes your skin feel incredibly soft &amp; smooth! Silky Underwear dusting powder smells great and leaves your skin feeling so soft!  And of course their bath bombs &amp; bubble bars are good too!

This is why it's probably a good thing I don't live near a store. I'd buy it all. But then again, I could work there and have it all discounted lol.


----------



## jessicairene

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looooove honey trap lip balm! Definitely one of my favorites. Pair that with a lip scrub &amp; your lips will feel amazing. My fave lip scrub in Mint Julips - chocolate &amp; minty!
> 
> I also love any of the Karma scented products - karma cream (lotion), karma bubble bar, karma solid perfume.  Ocean Salt is another must have! It's often too rough for my face but it's great to scrub the body as well. FUN is well, fun! My faves are the orange &amp; pink one! These can be used multiple ways: bubble bath, body wash, shampoo or just to play with it! Buffy bar is awesome! Makes your skin feel incredibly soft &amp; smooth! Silky Underwear dusting powder smells great and leaves your skin feeling so soft!  And of course their bath bombs &amp; bubble bars are good too!
> 
> This is why it's probably a good thing I don't live near a store. I'd buy it all. But then again, I could work there and have it all discounted lol.


 I think maybe I should be more adventurous with using Lush products as I tend to stick with certain brands when I am happy with how it works. Though I do love that lush use so many natural ingrediants which is something that other brands don't and have so many good morals as a company. Definitely a selling point in my opinion.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *jessicairene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think maybe I should be more adventurous with using Lush products as I tend to stick with certain brands when I am happy with how it works. Though I do love that lush use so many natural ingrediants which is something that other brands don't and have so many good morals as a company. Definitely a selling point in my opinion.


 Definitely. Don't be afraid to ask them for samples either if you want to try more of their products - they are great about it! Their employees are the best! Sooo nice, friendly, &amp; helpful! 

 Their customer service is AWESOME too! I've no problems with them at all since I mostly order online.


----------



## LisaF1163

I'm a total LUSH fanatic, and have been for about seven years!  I worked part time at the Lush store on 14th St. here in NYC for a year, right after they opened in 2007 through spring of 2008.  

When I worked there, we got a whopping 50% discount, so I used everything, head to toe!  Now that I no longer have that awesome employee discount, I've cut it down to just my essentials that I can't do without.  I have totally sensitive skin, so I have to have:

Angels on Bare Skin scrub

Eau Roma Toner

Full of Grace serum

Celestial moisturizer

Enchanted Eye cream

Sacred Truth mask

Buffy shower scrub/moisturizer

Dream Cream _(it's great stuff, because I have eczema on my hands, and this takes care of it)_

Those are my "must haves".  Once in a while, I'll treat myself to a couple of the soaps or bath gels, or a puck of Jungle, but I can do without those if I have to.  The other stuff I can't do without!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Woo! My honey got me the 'Be Mine' gift set and it all smells amazing! I was excited to try 'The Kiss' lip balm, since I don't have any Lush lip balms, and I am a lip balm fanatic. But, I didn't really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sinks in very quickly and doesn't leave my lips very 'balmy' for very long....it does smell nice though! I wonder if they will slash the prices on the other V-day sets the day after V-day...I might have to go check!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! My honey got me the 'Be Mine' gift set and it all smells amazing! I was excited to try 'The Kiss' lip balm, since I don't have any Lush lip balms, and I am a lip balm fanatic. But, I didn't really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sinks in very quickly and doesn't leave my lips very 'balmy' for very long....it does smell nice though! I wonder if they will slash the prices on the other V-day sets the day after V-day...I might have to go check!


 Oooo lucky you! The Kiss is actually a lip gloss!! I haven't tried it yet tho. I'm a lip balm junkie too - try Honey Trap! Or even better: Mint Juleps lip scrub + Honey Trap = amazing lips!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Oooo lucky you! The Kiss is actually a lip gloss!! I haven't tried it yet tho. I'm a lip balm junkie too - try Honey Trap! Or even better: Mint Juleps lip scrub + Honey Trap = amazing lips!


 Yeah, it isn't glossy at all...I actually timed it and it sinks in and totally disappears after 10 minutes for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super bummer! I have sampled honey trap before though, I just might have to sample it again!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it isn't glossy at all...I actually timed it and it sinks in and totally disappears after 10 minutes for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super bummer! I have sampled honey trap before though, I just might have to sample it again!


 Ohh darn!  Guess I won't be getting one then! The texture looks fun though, lol.

Yes - Honey Trap is one of my fave lip balms! I haven't tried any other from Lush though besides it.


----------



## LisaF1163

I know Honey Trap is their most popular, and I do love it.  But if you're a chocolate fan, try Whipstick!  I am crazy about it, it's my favorite Lush lip balm!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I just made my first ever Lush purchase! I ordered from the UK site for the savings, I did save over 20$ by ordering out of the states. I hope everything arrives fine and I'm also really excited. I got two massage bars, Buffy body butter, flying fox body wash small and dirty body wash medium, and silky underwear dusting powder. Woot woot!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a hint, it's MUCH cheaper ordering from LUSH's UK site. The prices are much cheaper and even with the horrible euro to dollar conversion and shipping it's still cheaper! I buy all my hair items in the UK store and it's exactly half of what I would pay in the US. It's good if you have quite a few things to buy. It usually takes about 8-10 days for me to get a LUSH UK order.


 A little late, but THANK YOU for this. Never ever would have thought of that &amp; I just saved almost $30 on my order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misschelle025

I absolutely love Lush products!  Somehow I have managed not to make a purchase in like a year I believe (I order online since I don't have one near me).  However, reading this thread is really tempting me want to make a purchase in the near future!

What are you guys' favorite shower products from lush?  I've never tried any of the shower gels/jellies/etc and am thinking about trying something like that with my next purchase.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *misschelle025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love Lush products!  Somehow I have managed not to make a purchase in like a year I believe (I order online since I don't have one near me).  However, reading this thread is really tempting me want to make a purchase in the near future!
> 
> What are you guys' favorite shower products from lush?  I've never tried any of the shower gels/jellies/etc and am thinking about trying something like that with my next purchase.


 I have smelled all of the shower gels in store and honestly, I HATE the scents! The only one I have liked is Snow Fairy from the Holiday collection. I even tried the popular Twilight from the holiday collection and hated it too, lol. Maybe I'm just picky. Also maybe they smell better outside the bottle. The shower jellies look fun. I've tried the Coconut &amp; Almond Shower smoothie and that smelled really nice - nice lather too.


----------



## JessP

I've purchased the Whoosh shower jelly and really like it - it works best when you pull a piece off and smoosh it into a loofah/shower puff; it gets nice and lathery that way! It doesn't work as well if you just use the whole jello-form thing and try to lather up.


----------



## wildsp187

I love love love their products.  I like the twilight shower gel, the flying fox shower gel (LOVE LOVE LOVE this scent.. same as the godiva hair bar and lust scented products.. LOVE), ghost shower jelly.. I can't even list them all!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: *Join us on Thursday April 11th, 2013 from 2:00 pm to 9:00 pm (PST) to take part in our exclusive Spring Celebration Chat Party!*We've transformed five our most popular scents into shower gel, body lotion and soap. We'll also be offering all Mother's Day gifts and products exclusively to you before we put them for sale online. And as always, there will be LUSHious trivia with chances to win LUSH prizes!

Quote: 
Karma Shower Gel (500ml/16.9 fl oz)
Avowash Shower Gel (500ml/16.9 fl oz)
Comforter Body Lotion (225ml/7.60 fl oz)
Comforter Shower Gel (500ml/16.9 fl oz)
Scentenary Soap (100g/3.5 oz)
 


I'd really love to get the Karma shower gel &amp; the comforter lotion but currently I don't need any shower gels/soaps until forever lol. I have sooo much!


----------



## amandah

I just got my first Lush order! Question: Is Angels on bare skin suppised to look like this?



It feels so dry and crumbly and the lavender is like everywhere, loose. It says it was made on March 20.


----------



## Hellocat4

I placed my first order from the uk last week. I ordered an assortment of bath items I haven't tried yet. I actually haven't tried anything except for their daddy-o shampoo. My kids used all the other bath stuff I have bought and ordered.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my first Lush order!
> 
> Question: Is Angels on bare skin suppised to look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels so dry and crumbly and the lavender is like everywhere, loose. It says it was made on March 20.


 When I have received samples of this, it has looked the same as your pic. You're supposed to take a little of the crumblies in your palm, add a little water and mash it up to make a paste, then rub on your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> When I have received samples of this, it has looked the same as your pic. You're supposed to take a little of the crumblies in your palm, add a little water and mash it up to make a paste, then rub on your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome. Thanks for your input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Just ventured to a lush store today for the first time...wow! Good thing this store is not convenient for me to visit. My wallet was crying!

I ended up getting:

 Lip tint in a million kisses

Lip scrub in mint juleps

Toothy tabs - ultrablast 

Ocean Salt

Little Green Bag Gift Set

Bath Melts (You've been Mangoed &amp; Floating Island)

Bath Bombs (Avobath, Golden Slumbers, Fizzbanger, &amp; Pink)

Bubble Bar (Pop in the bath &amp; Sunny Side)

Some of it's for my daughter's birthday, but um...most of it's for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ventured to a lush store today for the first time...wow! Good thing this store is not convenient for me to visit. My wallet was crying!
> 
> I ended up getting:
> 
> Lip tint in a million kisses
> 
> Lip scrub in mint juleps
> 
> Toothy tabs - ultrablast
> 
> Ocean Salt
> 
> Little Green Bag Gift Set
> 
> Bath Melts (You've been Mangoed &amp; Floating Island)
> 
> Bath Bombs (Avobath, Golden Slumbers, Fizzbanger, &amp; Pink)
> 
> Bubble Bar (Pop in the bath &amp; Sunny Side)
> 
> Some of it's for my daughter's birthday, but um...most of it's for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Great haul!

Seriously can't go wrong with Lush products!


----------



## misschelle025

I  just placed a big Lush order last night.  I don't think I had made a purchase in like over a year.  I'll have to take a picture of all of my Lush goodies I got once they come for you guys =]


----------



## Hellocat4

I can't wait to see it! Love haul photos. If I can get my image uploader to work by the time mine arrives, I'll take photos too.


----------



## amandah

I got the angels on bare skin cleanser when i ordered last and it made the eczema on my hand break out horribly. I am wondering if anyone would like to do a trade as i don't want to let a big container of it to go to waste.


----------



## Ricci

Nobody posts pictures :-( sorry to hear that Amandah :-(


----------



## Hellocat4

Do I need to upload my photos to a place like photobucket then, to get my "image URL"? I really want to post photos, but lost the ability to do it abt two weeks ago. Now I have to enter an image URL and I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do I need to upload my photos to a place like photobucket then, to get my "image URL"? I really want to post photos, but lost the ability to do it abt two weeks ago. Now I have to enter an image URL and I'm not sure what that is.


 You just click on the little picture box 5 icons left of the smiley icon, and upload them from your computer.


----------



## Beeyutifull

So I just officially got addicted to Lush products. This is a bizarre addiction as well. At first I was unsure I'd like all the earthy, florally smells of their products but OMG they are amazing.

Currently I am using the Karma Komba shampoo bar, Happy Happy Joy Joy conditioner, and the Roots hair treatment.

I just placed an order last night for Dark Angels, Tea Tree Water and Enzymion, and the R&amp;B.

Aaaah can't wait to get it!! It already shipped today!


----------



## wildsp187

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just officially got addicted to Lush products. This is a bizarre addiction as well. At first I was unsure I'd like all the earthy, florally smells of their products but OMG they are amazing.
> 
> Currently I am using the Karma Komba shampoo bar, Happy Happy Joy Joy conditioner, and the Roots hair treatment.
> 
> I just placed an order last night for Dark Angels, Tea Tree Water and Enzymion, and the R&amp;B.
> 
> Aaaah can't wait to get it!! It already shipped today!


R&amp;B smells SOOOOO GOOOODDDD


----------



## Beeyutifull

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> R&amp;B smells SOOOOO GOOOODDDD


 I heard that it does. Trying to go all natural with my hair and these products make it worth it when they smell so good! I've never had hair that still smells great after a long day at work- always wanted it and NOW I do!! 

Love, love, love.....I am now officially a LUSHie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I discovered LUSH last summer. I use all LUSH products on my hair and body in the shower, I love them! I've tried the white, green, purple, blue, and yellow shampoo bars (I alternate between them), and I alternate using Veganese liquid conditioner and Jungle conditioner bar. Then I alternate between about 10 shower gels/jellies, and 15 or so soap slices (I like to get $5 slices of a lot of diff kinds of soaps to try them all). I don't have a bath tub, so I let my kids use the few bombs and melts I get in sets...they really like using something 'fancy' in their bath. I even let them go through my soap slice stash and pick out different scents for bath time lol. For after washing, I've tried Ro's body conditioner, turkish delight and coconut almond shower smoothie, and gumback express exfoliator. I have several Buffy exfoliating body butter bars since they are in a lot of gift sets, but they clog up my razor something terrible when I use it before shaving like has been recommended to me in-store. I've tried a sugar scrub but it's not my thing. I love king of skin body butter bar (I've gone thru 3 so far!), and schnuggle bar to rub on before towel drying. I've tried some of their body lotions, but I tend to stick to a special extra strength lotion for my eczema flare ups and dry skin. I've tried the tiny hands hand lotion bar and it's just ok, I didn't like the smell of the Smitten hand cream I got in a set. I have tons of their massage bars, but I think I should have cut them in half and frozen half of each bar, I like them but I don't reach for them often...so I'm afraid they'll go bad on me. I've tried Georgeous and Enzymion face moisturizers, but I find that about any moisturizer works fine for me, so I won't purchase more of those. Full of grace face serum bar is a great product, I should use mine more often. I've used a lot of ocean salt, mostly on my face...but I've switched to a blackhead treatment face scrub from clean and clear, since ocean salt wasn't helping me with that issue. I've tried mask of mangaminty, cupcake mask, sacred truth mask, the blueberry mask...none so far have been life changing..but I've got plenty of empty pots ready to try the rest. I've tried the grease lightening face gel that's supposed to tame oil, but I don't know if it works that well...I used to use it under makeup but I haven't in a while. I have some Lustre powder I received in a trade that I'll probably use up this summer...all shimmery and glittery isn't right for colder weather lol. 

Here's a pic of my stash about 6 months ago...it's gone up a little over xmas and v-day, but that's the bulk of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





In the pic: Veganese Conditioner, Gumback Express Shower Smoothie, Sympathy for the Skin Body Lotion x2, Ocean Salt Face &amp; Body Scrub, Mask of Magnaminty, Smitten Hand Cream, Dirty shower Gel, Lustre, Vanilla Dee Lite Body Lotion, Rub Rub Rub Shower Scrub, Grass Shower Gel, Happy Hippy Shower Gel, The Olive Branch Shower Gel, Grease Lightening, Dirty Bar Soap, Pumpkin Soap, Alkmaar Soap, King of Skin Body Butter, Fiends w/ Benefits Massage Bar, Peace Massage Bar, Summer Pudding Soap, Sexy Peel Soap, Figs &amp; Leaves Soap, Bohemian Soap, Tiny Hands Lotion, Buffy Body Bar, Strawberry Massage Bar &amp; Lemon Massage Bar, Hottie Massage Bar, Mange Too Massage Bar, Lust Soap, Schnuggle Body Butter, Full of Grace Face Serum, Shimmy Shimmy Glitter Bar, Vanilla Massage Bar, Rock Star Soap, Honey, I washed the kids Soap, Squeaky Green Shampoo, Ultimate Shine Shampoo, Seanick Shampoo, Karma Komba Shampoo, Jungle Conditioner, Ultrabland Cleanser, Whoosh Shower Jelly, Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly, Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, Charity Pot Lotion, Enzymion Moisturizer, Almond &amp; Coconut Shower Smoothie, Gorgeous Moisturizer, Various Samples, Aromaco Deodorant, Sugar Scrub, Stepping Stone Foot Scrub


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I discovered LUSH last summer. I use all LUSH products on my hair and body in the shower, I love them! I've tried the white, green, purple, blue, and yellow shampoo bars (I alternate between them), and I alternate using Veganese liquid conditioner and Jungle conditioner bar. Then I alternate between about 10 shower gels/jellies, and 15 or so soap slices (I like to get $5 slices of a lot of diff kinds of soaps to try them all). I don't have a bath tub, so I let my kids use the few bombs and melts I get in sets...they really like using something 'fancy' in their bath. I even let them go through my soap slice stash and pick out different scents for bath time lol. For after washing, I've tried Ro's body conditioner, turkish delight and coconut almond shower smoothie, and gumback express exfoliator. I have several Buffy exfoliating body butter bars since they are in a lot of gift sets, but they clog up my razor something terrible when I use it before shaving like has been recommended to me in-store. I've tried a sugar scrub but it's not my thing. I love king of skin body butter bar (I've gone thru 3 so far!), and schnuggle bar to rub on before towel drying. I've tried some of their body lotions, but I tend to stick to a special extra strength lotion for my eczema flare ups and dry skin. I've tried the tiny hands hand lotion bar and it's just ok, I didn't like the smell of the Smitten hand cream I got in a set. I have tons of their massage bars, but I think I should have cut them in half and frozen half of each bar, I like them but I don't reach for them often...so I'm afraid they'll go bad on me. I've tried Georgeous and Enzymion face moisturizers, but I find that about any moisturizer works fine for me, so I won't purchase more of those. Full of grace face serum bar is a great product, I should use mine more often. I've used a lot of ocean salt, mostly on my face...but I've switched to a blackhead treatment face scrub from clean and clear, since ocean salt wasn't helping me with that issue. I've tried mask of mangaminty, cupcake mask, sacred truth mask, the blueberry mask...none so far have been life changing..but I've got plenty of empty pots ready to try the rest. I've tried the grease lightening face gel that's supposed to tame oil, but I don't know if it works that well...I used to use it under makeup but I haven't in a while. I have some Lustre powder I received in a trade that I'll probably use up this summer...all shimmery and glittery isn't right for colder weather lol.
> 
> Here's a pic of my stash about 6 months ago...it's gone up a little over xmas and v-day, but that's the bulk of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the pic: Veganese Conditioner, Gumback Express Shower Smoothie, Sympathy for the Skin Body Lotion x2, Ocean Salt Face &amp; Body Scrub, Mask of Magnaminty, Smitten Hand Cream, Dirty shower Gel, Lustre, Vanilla Dee Lite Body Lotion, Rub Rub Rub Shower Scrub, Grass Shower Gel, Happy Hippy Shower Gel, The Olive Branch Shower Gel, Grease Lightening, Dirty Bar Soap, Pumpkin Soap, Alkmaar Soap, King of Skin Body Butter, Fiends w/ Benefits Massage Bar, Peace Massage Bar, Summer Pudding Soap, Sexy Peel Soap, Figs &amp; Leaves Soap, Bohemian Soap, Tiny Hands Lotion, Buffy Body Bar, Strawberry Massage Bar &amp; Lemon Massage Bar, Hottie Massage Bar, Mange Too Massage Bar, Lust Soap, Schnuggle Body Butter, Full of Grace Face Serum, Shimmy Shimmy Glitter Bar, Vanilla Massage Bar, Rock Star Soap, Honey, I washed the kids Soap, Squeaky Green Shampoo, Ultimate Shine Shampoo, Seanick Shampoo, Karma Komba Shampoo, Jungle Conditioner, Ultrabland Cleanser, Whoosh Shower Jelly, Sweetie Pie Shower Jelly, Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, Charity Pot Lotion, Enzymion Moisturizer, Almond &amp; Coconut Shower Smoothie, Gorgeous Moisturizer, Various Samples, Aromaco Deodorant, Sugar Scrub, Stepping Stone Foot Scrub







 nice stash!


----------



## hellopengy

That's an amazing stash!!

Has anyone tried the Sea Spray? I liked how it made my hair look when I tried it in the store, but I can't remember if it lasted the rest of the day!


----------



## mspocket

Quick question: what bath bomb or bubble bar do you think smells most like Sultana of soap?? I am IN LOVE with that scent, and I want everything I use, for the rest of my life, to smell just like it. Also do you know of any perfumes or anything that smell like it??


----------



## FacesbySAM

I hear so many people talking about their products that I've really been wanting to try them.  The products at the stores though here all seem so expensive.  Do you guys think it's really worth the price tag?  Do the products last a long time?  Just want to make sure I get enough bang for my buck before I drop some cash on them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> I hear so many people talking about their products that I've really been wanting to try them.Â  The products at the stores though here all seem so expensive.Â  Do you guys think it's really worth the price tag?Â  Do the products last a long time?Â  Just want to make sure I get enough bang for my buck before I drop some cash on them.


 I cant stress my love for gift sets enough...it's the best way to try lots of products without paying full sized prices.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Double post


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *FacesbySAM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear so many people talking about their products that I've really been wanting to try them.  The products at the stores though here all seem so expensive.  Do you guys think it's really worth the price tag?  Do the products last a long time?  Just want to make sure I get enough bang for my buck before I drop some cash on them.


 Well, I'm a Lush newbie, so I don't have a lot of experience, but I have loved what I've tried so far. The only things on my Mother's Day list is a bracelet from Nordstrom and Lush products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull

Just got my R&amp;B, Enzymion and Tea Tree water yesterday. Wow I am loving the tea tree water spray and the Enzymion....and the R&amp;B just makes me hair smell so good. I'll have to see how my hair holds up after lunchtime, it's pretty muggy here.

I think I seriously have a Lush problem. Help!


----------



## Hellocat4

My uk order I placed April 4 finally arrived yesterday morning. My kids were so excited! My 4-yr old put the products in sandwich bags for me. My 10-yr old decided to take a bath w/ a bubble bar before bed. I can't wait to try these things! My photos still won't upload. I'm still getting the "image URL" message. I'll try to figure it out so I can post photos. Although my order took almost a month to arrive, I'd order from them again. I think the value is worth waiting. My products were in perfect condition and nothing was broken either.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Ok ladies, update on my post from earlier.

I went out in this sticky muggy Virginia weather and my hair still looks pretty darn good! It's not super frizzy like it would normally be. I am so excited to possibly get to blow dry my hair straight during the summer and not have it be a frizzy mess by the end of the day!

This could be the beginning of a new true love for me...


----------



## sarah1820

oh gosh this thread might get me into trouble! I received my first lush products for Christmas and I'm OBSESSED. I've only tried bubble bar's though (sunny side is my absolute favorite) and I can't wait to try a bath bomb!


----------



## amandah

i LOVE their Honey Trap lip balm.

I have the worst chapped lips ever, and this is one of the only things that keeps them moisterized.

Next, I want to try the tinted lip balms.


----------



## Beeyutifull

I have 3 items in my cart that I WANT badly and I'm in need of some more conditioner, I'm currently using the Happy Happy Joy Joy it smells SO yummy. Any of you ladies have any recommendations?


----------



## wildsp187

I really love the smell of American Cream.  It's a pretty light conditioner though so it depends on how much conditioning your hair needs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love the smell of American Cream.  It's a pretty light conditioner though so it depends on how much conditioning your hair needs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've heard good things about that one- I would say I don't need too much conditioning, and I am open to any recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard good things about that one- I would say I don't need too much conditioning, and I am open to any recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Well this one has a nice smokey-vanilla smell to me.  I tried Veganese and that one is a little more citrusy.  I went right back to American Cream.  I also tried Jungle.  I LOVE THE SMELL but it didn't seem to work as a conditioner for me.  I wish they would make a perfume.. which they do sometimes!


----------



## Beeyutifull

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this one has a nice smokey-vanilla smell to me.  I tried Veganese and that one is a little more citrusy.  I went right back to American Cream.  I also tried Jungle.  I LOVE THE SMELL but it didn't seem to work as a conditioner for me.  I wish they would make a perfume.. which they do sometimes!


 I love vanilla, I really think I may give this one a try, I can get it in the small size and see if I like it! What shampoo are you using?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I use Veganese and Jungle. I alternate between them....Veganese is the lightest liquid conditioner they sell. And the Jungle just smells so mouthwatering!

Also, I use their solid shampoo bars...I have the white, blue, green, purple, and yellow. The yellow one smells great, but is my least favorite to use, it doesn't lather up too great and I need lather lol. The rest are good, I like them equally, I alternate them. 

My fiend complimented my hair when I used a combo of the white shampoo bar and Veganese conditioner. She liked how smooth and soft and silky my hair was, so much that she went and bought that exact combo lol.


----------



## wildsp187

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love vanilla, I really think I may give this one a try, I can get it in the small size and see if I like it! What shampoo are you using?


I actually have a ton of Non-Lush shampoos right now (don't stone me!!) but I have used: Godiva, which is the yellow solid shampoo that has chunks of conditioner in it.  I love the smell (it smells like flying fox/lust) but the chunks are kind of annoying.  I used Jumping Juniper (I think that's the name) which is the purple solid shampoo and that was has AMAZING lather but not scent.  I used Rehab for awhile but it just didn't amaze me.. Perhaps that's why I moved on shampoo-wise.  I have also used some of their body-washes as shampoos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For the treatments I used the Jasmine &amp; Henna Fluff ease which smelled good and worked great. 

I also have used all of their henna's except for Rouge!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Hey ladies, so I'm still a little new to the products from Lush and this thread, so what exactly is considered a 'lush haul'? Is it a sale that lush does or is it just if you make a pretty big order and get a ton of stuff?

Just made an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so addicted.

Got Sea Spray--ooohh can't wait to try this, my unruly frizzy hair needs some help while still maintaining a natural wave

Sea Salt scrub- yippee looking for a good body and face scrub bring it on Lush!

American Cream Conditioner- cannot WAIT to try this one

Seanik (blue) shampoo bar- saw some great reviews for this one- I'm really into the bar thing now since I've discovered Lush

Godiva (yellow) yum this one just sounds like it will be great to swap around with

Excited to get my order! Still sad the nearest Lush store is 2 hours away from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope to one day be able to go to a store (although I'm sure my bf AND my wallet are very glad there isn't one around here) haha.


----------



## wildsp187

Yeah, the haul is the purchase!

Let me know how you like American Cream!


----------



## tameloy

There is a grand opening of a Lush store today here in my town! I'm overwhelmed because there are so many things I want to try. I'm thinking I may just buy a gift set with lots of different things. I def want to try a lip scrub.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is a grand opening of a Lush store today here in my town! I'm overwhelmed because there are so many things I want to try. I'm thinking I may just buy a gift set with lots of different things. I def want to try a lip scrub.


 Have fun! The Lush store is definitely a dangerous place for me...I'm so glad it's a 30 minute drive from me, lol.


----------



## chelsealynn

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is a grand opening of a Lush store today here in my town! I'm overwhelmed because there are so many things I want to try. I'm thinking I may just buy a gift set with lots of different things. I def want to try a lip scrub.


have fun!  I was just at Lush yesterday and got so many goodies.  Make sure to get some samples too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4

I need to place an order. I get mine from the uk site, since it is cheaper. I love all the bath products- my kids use them all the time too


----------



## tameloy

Are there any "must-haves" that I should consider picking up? I'm trying to make a list now...lol


----------



## gemstone

> Are there any "must-haves" that I should consider picking up? I'm trying to make a list now...lol


 You should get them to show you a demo of their skincare products! They usually give you samples of whatever you like that they show you. I have found that at most lush stores the sales people are almost overly helpful. My favorites are the angels on bare skin and the bb seaweed mask


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are there any "must-haves" that I should consider picking up? I'm trying to make a list now...lol


 I love the Ocean Salt, Mint Julips Scrub and you can't go wrong with any of the bath bombs. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## tameloy

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions! I'll let you all know what I get.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are there any "must-haves" that I should consider picking up? I'm trying to make a list now...lol


 King of Skin body butter bar, hands down! Its made with avocado, oat milk, lavender, cocoa butter.....after a shower, before you towel dry, rub the bar all over and then use your hands to rub the lotion into your skin. It's downright amazing, and leaves your skin so smooth and supple and it smells awesome. This is definitely a MUST HAVE! I have gone through three of them in a year so far...I need a fourth!

*Just a tip, for anyone who uses this bar: stay in the shower to rub this on instead of stepping out first, it can get slippery and I have dropped mine on the bathroom floor/bath mat more then a few times, then icky things can get stuck to it. If you drop it in the shower, it will stay clean from yuckies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy

Ok...I went! It was so crowded that I couldn't really get any help finding anything, but this is what I picked up:




Fizzbanger bath bomb Whoosh shower jelly Happy Hippy shower gel Mint Julips lip scrub I Love Juicy shampoo sample These all smell DIVINE. I plan on going back and picking up a few more things.


----------



## annielull

i looove their bath bombs (so much fun and smells lovely), and facial masks. My bf likes their foot powder.

i've used their shower gel and didn't find it to be anything special.


----------



## lady41

hello ladies, I just got to go to my first lush stroe while on vacation! (no stores in my area) anyway , I purchased way to much but was a little overwhelmed, so i went home and researched and looked up reviews. now i have a ton of stuff in my online cart just waiting for a promo! I cant find any active codes right now, does anyone know how often they are offered?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hello ladies,
> 
> I just got to go to my first lush stroe while on vacation! (no stores in my area) anyway , I purchased way to much but was a little overwhelmed, so i went home and researched and looked up reviews. now i have a ton of stuff in my online cart just waiting for a promo! I cant find any active codes right now, does anyone know how often they are offered?


 
Pretty much never!! lol. It sucks.  

but...the day after Christmas they have a huge sale.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> hello ladies, I just got to go to my first lush stroe while on vacation! (no stores in my area) anyway , I purchased way to much but was a little overwhelmed, so i went home and researched and looked up reviews. now i have a ton of stuff in my online cart just waiting for a promo! I cant find any active codes right now, does anyone know how often they are offered?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much never!! lol. It sucks. Â  but...the day after Christmas they have a huge sale.
Click to expand...

 This. Ive never ever seen them have a discount code. But they do have a huuuuuge half off sale after xmas.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This. Ive never ever seen them have a discount code. But they do have a huuuuuge half off sale after xmas.


 I don't think I've even touched half of the stuff I bought from that sale.


----------



## lady41

ohhhh i was afraid of that...i cant wait that long..lol i read somewhere that ordering from the canada site was cheaper than the us one...does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> ohhhh i was afraid of that...i cant wait that long..lol i read somewhere that ordering from the canada site was cheaper than the us one...does anyone know if this is true?


 Ordering from the UK site is cheaper...but if your order is too large its not cheaper. There's a point where shipping becomes 30 $ if you order too much stuff. Bring up the UK and US sites, fill the carts with what u want, and check the totals (with shipping) against each other to see which will be cheaper. And make sure you convert the UK site total from British pounds to USD to check it against the US website total. I did it wrong at first because I thought it was euros.


----------



## Jeaniney

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordering from the UK site is cheaper...but if your order is too large its not cheaper. There's a point where shipping becomes 30 $ if you order too much stuff. Bring up the UK and US sites, fill the carts with what u want, and check the totals (with shipping) against each other to see which will be cheaper. And make sure you convert the UK site total from British pounds to USD to check it against the US website total. I did it wrong at first because I thought it was euros.


 Thanks for the advice, Scooby!! I had been wondering about this too.


----------



## J3ssiGurl

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all you lushies!! Let this thread officially be the place to congregate and discuss our new and favorite products.  If you have a question or a recommendation please leave it here for everyone to answer or view.
> 
> LUSHIES UNITE!


 

I haven't tried very many products from Lush, but right now, I am absolutely in love with the Herbalism cleanser!  I have oily/problem skin and this stuff really helps to calm my skin and combat against blemishes.  Every time I use this product, I feel at ease knowing that it's working it's magic with helping to clear up my skin.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

My absolute favorite product from Lush is their Ro's Argan Body Conditioner. I adore Turkish delight and the scent of Ro's is so spot on! Plus, it makes your skin so soft and you don't need to put on lotion after using it.


----------



## Beeyutifull

I'm in love with the red shampoo bar, Happy Happy Joy Joy conditioner and also the Okra conditioner.

I've been using the sea salt scrub and enzymion face lotion and tea tree water toner.

I've been very pleased with all their products. I don't have a store around here but will be going to Vegas in two weeks and will totally have to find the Lush store there! I will go crazy!


----------



## chelsealynn

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with the red shampoo bar, Happy Happy Joy Joy conditioner and also the Okra conditioner.
> 
> I've been using the sea salt scrub and enzymion face lotion and tea tree water toner.
> 
> I've been very pleased with all their products. I don't have a store around here but will be going to Vegas in two weeks and will totally have to find the Lush store there! I will go crazy!


Happy Happy Joy Joy is one of my favorites too, it smells so good!  I also have a bath bomb obsession.  Have fun in Vegas, hopefully it's not too hot when you go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

I am SO GLAD that I decided to Order through the UK website! I had *almost* placed an order several times on the US site while still trying to decide what to order and, thankfully, I found this thread last night! Plus side is I got to order the Rose Jam shower gel which is not available in the US!

Here is my order and the comparison between sites:

Lush UK Order:

1. 3.3oz/100g Rose Jam Shower Gel, 3.88

2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, 10.21

3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, 9.38

4. Chocolate Whipstick, 4.79

5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, 4.96

TOTAL* = 33.22*, with tax and shipping *= 43.96 *Brittish Pound Sterling (BPS)

*^this converts to $68.65 US Dollars*

Lush US Order:

1. 3.3oz/100g Happy Hippy Shower Gel, $9.95

2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, $45.90

3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, $22.95

4. Chocolate Whipstick, $7.24

5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, $13.95

TOTAL* = $100.00*, with tax and shipping *= $115.51 US Dollars*

*^ $115.51 - $68.65 = total savings of $46.86!!*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I am SO GLAD that I decided to Order through the UK website! I had *almost* placed an order several times on the US site while still trying to decide what to order and, thankfully, I found this thread last night! Plus side is I got to order the Rose Jam shower gel which is not available in the US! Here is my order and the comparison between sites: Lush UK Order: 1. 3.3oz/100g Rose Jam Shower Gel, 3.88 2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, 10.21 3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, 9.38 4. Chocolate Whipstick, 4.79 5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, 4.96 TOTAL *= 33.22*, with tax and shipping *=Â *43.96 Brittish Pound Sterling (BPS) *^this converts to $68.65 US Dollars* Lush US Order: 1. 3.3oz/100g Happy Hippy Shower Gel, $9.95 2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, $45.90 3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, $22.95 4. Chocolate Whipstick, $7.24 5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, $13.95 TOTAL *= $100.00*, with tax and shipping *=Â *$115.51 US Dollars *^ $115.51 - $68.65 = total savings of $46.86!!*


 I always order on the UK site and I'm so excited to get my rose jam shower gel, I ordered the big bottle because I adore the scent of Ro's Argan but its too oily for my skin.


----------



## amandah

> I am SO GLAD that I decided to Order through the UK website! I had *almost* placed an order several times on the US site while still trying to decide what to order and, thankfully, I found this thread last night! Plus side is I got to order the Rose Jam shower gel which is not available in the US! Here is my order and the comparison between sites: Lush UK Order: 1. 3.3oz/100g Rose Jam Shower Gel, 3.88 2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, 10.21 3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, 9.38 4. Chocolate Whipstick, 4.79 5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, 4.96 TOTAL *= 33.22*, with tax and shipping *=Â *43.96 Brittish Pound Sterling (BPS) *^this converts to $68.65 US Dollars* Lush US Order: 1. 3.3oz/100g Happy Hippy Shower Gel, $9.95 2. Jasmine and Henna Fluff Ease, $45.90 3. R and B Hair Moisturizer, $22.95 4. Chocolate Whipstick, $7.24 5. Grease Lightening Spot Treatment, $13.95 TOTAL *= $100.00*, with tax and shipping *=Â *$115.51 US Dollars *^ $115.51 - $68.65 = total savings of $46.86!!*


 Holy moly! That's a huge difference. Now off to place an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting this!


----------



## lady41

hello ladies, thank you so much for posting the price difference! i placed a huge order yesterday that I saved 40 dollars on (even after paying 50 dollar shipping to us).I have received my "your order has been dispatched" email, however its not a normal tracking number. does anyone know how to track a package coming from UK? i have only an order number.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> hello ladies, thank you so much for posting the price difference! i placed a huge order yesterday that I saved 40 dollars on (even after paying 50 dollar shipping to us).I have received my "your order has been dispatched" email, however its not a normal tracking number. does anyone know how to track a package coming from UK? i have only an order number.


 That's the biggest reason most people don't order from the UK site because you can't track your package. It'll just show up in about 10 business days. It's slow moving but well worth the price difference.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the biggest reason most people don't order from the UK site because you can't track your package. It'll just show up in about 10 business days. It's slow moving but well worth the price difference.

I was wondering how to track the UK package as well! That kind of sucks. Hopefully it will get here eventually! 10 days is not too bad though. Most things take even longer to ship from, for example, Haute Look! lol I am really glad I saved so much money and the Rose Jam scent will be worth it alone!

They have a Rose Jam bubble-bath-ball thing here in the states which is how I discovered the scent. If your not sure how youll like it smell that first before ordering if possible! Its to die for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*******Also, i checked my bank statement yesterday and the charge went though as about $70.00 Dollars. Its not too far off from the $68.65 I had calculated but wanted to make sure I posted this correction.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hello ladies,
thank you so much for posting the price difference! i placed a huge order yesterday that I saved 40 dollars on (even after paying 50 dollar shipping to us).I have received my "your order has been dispatched" email, however its not a normal tracking number. does anyone know how to track a package coming from UK? i have only an order number.

How did you manage to have a FIFTY DOLLAR shipping charge? Oh My!


----------



## lady41

lol..it was over a 200 dollar order and it only gave me one shipping option which was ups its like 48 dollars...it sucks that u cant track has anyone ever had problems with a box from UK getting lost? surely they have a way of tracking it on their end. i checked today and its weird that the listings on the UK site on most things are a bit higher on most things than they were the other day when i ordered. do the prices on Uk site go up and down? also does the Uk site send samples with ordes as they do with US orders.


----------



## lady41

triple post..stupid phone.


----------



## lady41

I was seriously trying to sneak this past my hubby but since its Uk the fraud dept. called him since he is the primary card holder. so BUSTED! I hope i enjoy the stuff hubby has put his foot down.


----------



## amandah

Oh no! Caught red-handed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could have sworn that I read somewhere that the orders from the UK get dispatched from Canada.


----------



## lady41

I received my order toady so i guess I paid for express shipping! my packing list showed ot was packed in the uk. My angles on bare skin was best if used by march though, is this common? also i ordered 2 bauble bars both were very hard. the ones i have purchased in the past were soft and kinda squishy. these things feels like bricks. is that normal? everything else was fine though.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my order toady so i guess I paid for express shipping! my packing list showed ot was packed in the uk. *My angles on bare skin was best if used by march though, is this common?* also i ordered 2 bauble bars both were very hard. the ones i have purchased in the past were soft and kinda squishy. these things feels like bricks. is that normal? everything else was fine though.


Yes. Generally, their cleansers don't have a very long shelf life.  The bubble bars it doesn't really matter if they're hard or not because you crumble them into running water for your bath. It'll just be a bit harder to crumble them. I suggest putting it in a ziploc baggie and beating the heck out of it. Or if possible, cut them with a knife (I do this to also get multiple baths out of 1 bubble bar!).


----------



## Jeaniney

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Â 

The bubble bars it doesn't really matter if they're hard or not because you crumble them into running water for your bath. It'll just be a bit harder to crumble them. I suggest putting it in a ziploc baggie and beating the heck out of it. Or if possible, cut them with a knife (I do this to also get multiple baths out of 1 bubble bar!).Â 


I use a cheese grater! Works perfectly.


----------



## lady41

wow! so ur saying it is common for them to ship out of date product? odd


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> wow! so ur saying it is common for them to ship out of date product? odd


 No, that's really strange. Contact them immediately and let them know.


----------



## Jeaniney

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

wow! so ur saying it is common for them to ship out of date product? odd
Yikes!  Definitely contact them. Is there any chance the date is printed differently due to the UK's dd/mm/yyyy vs the US format of mm/dd/yyy? and that could be throwing you off?  I doubt it but worth mentioning I guess.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> wow! so ur saying it is common for them to ship out of date product? odd
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! Â Definitely contact them. Is there any chance the date is printed differently due to the UK's dd/mm/yyyy vs the US format of mm/dd/yyy? and that could be throwing you off? Â I doubt it but worth mentioning I guess.Â
Click to expand...

 Temptalia posted that the shelf life for AoBS is only 3 months, it doesn't last very long. http://www.temptalia.com/lush-angels-on-bare-skin-cleanser-is-perfect-for-the-morning


----------



## lady41

scooby, u r so good....u are absolutely correct the month and day aropposite than what i am used to ..lol u saved me ! good thing i read ur post before contacting lush..i would of looked like such a dummy!


----------



## jaylee78

I love this site! Was going to order some Ocean Salt and a bunch of of Butterball Bath Bombs...going to go check out the UK site!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

The bubble bars it doesn't really matter if they're hard or not because you crumble them into running water for your bath. It'll just be a bit harder to crumble them. I suggest putting it in a ziploc baggie and beating the heck out of it. Or if possible, cut them with a knife (I do this to also get multiple baths out of 1 bubble bar!). 



I use a cheese grater! Works perfectly. 
Ooo! Thats a great idea!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

wow! so ur saying it is common for them to ship out of date product? odd

Oops! Thought you meant this coming up March - not last march! glad you got it figured out though.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love this site! Was going to order some Ocean Salt and a bunch of of Butterball Bath Bombs...going to go check out the UK site!

Butterball is one of my favorite bath bombs, it is so softening and gentle


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My absolute favorite product from Lush is their Ro's Argan Body Conditioner. I adore Turkish delight and the scent of Ro's is so spot on! Plus, it makes your skin so soft and you don't need to put on lotion after using it.

I tried a sample of the Turkish delight and loved the scent! I really love the Rose Jam bubble bar scent too! Lush does a great job with rose scented products making them smell fresh and luxurious instead of grandma floral LOL I'm going to ask for a sample of the Ro's Argan Body Conditioner next time I shop in-store because I have super dry skin! Question- is the Ro's conditioner to be used AFTER body wash or is it like a more moisturizing shower smoothie?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried a sample of the Turkish delight and loved the scent! I really love the Rose Jam bubble bar scent too! Lush does a great job with rose scented products making them smell fresh and luxurious instead of grandma floral LOL I'm going to ask for a sample of the Ro's Argan Body Conditioner next time I shop in-store because I have super dry skin! Question- is the Ro's conditioner to be used AFTER body wash or is it like a more moisturizing shower smoothie?
Ro's is to be smoothed on after body wash and left to sink in for a few minutes, just like a hair conditioner. I also rub the turkish delight on after body wash as well, I see it as an extra moisturizing step after regular washing, instead of using it as a wash.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Oh and ladies if you like citrus scented products, the Happy Hippy shower gel is AMAZING-- its a super sudsy grapefruit shower gel that literally makes you happy! Also the "from dusk till dawn" massage bar smells even more AMAZING. Its a little harder to describe but I am addicted to the scent and it is super moisturizing. Its definitely citrus smelling with a mix or heaven LOL.The scent lasts for hours too!

And Fresh Face Mask wise I have tried the Catastrophe Cosmetic and the Love Lettuce. I like them both. The CC mask is a calamine blueberry calming mask and the LL is an exfoliating cooling mask. Next I want to try Cosmetic Warrior or Cupcake.

Any suggestions for Lush masks or other products to benefit combo acne skin that you guys have tried out? I am currently waiting on the spot treatment to arrive as part of my UK order. Thinking about ordering the Tea Tree toner....

Thanks LUSHIES &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## slinka

I've never had any Lush anything :,(

I'm reading this to live through you gals


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Lush UK has their Halloween products out right now and a couple of bath bombs that I've never seen before. I made an order this morning and thought y'all should know!


----------



## thechain

I am counting down until the RoseJam shower gel is available in stores.

I'm also really happy that Let The Good Times Roll is back!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *thechain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am counting down until the RoseJam shower gel is available in stores.

I'm also really happy that Let The Good Times Roll is back!

I have already received one giant bottle of Rose Jam and just purchased the small one today as well. I love lush UK


----------



## slinka

If I see Halloween lush, mark my words, I WILL be popping my lush cherry with it =p

Gosh, I love Halloween.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I see Halloween lush, mark my words, I WILL be popping my lush cherry with it =p

Gosh, I love Halloween.





https://www.lush.co.uk/category/429

the line is small this year but sooo freaking cute! I ordered two soot balls and two pumkin bubble bars.


----------



## slinka

Yeah I spied on the UK to see what they had out and I love those little pumpkins =p Hopefully the US gets it...


----------



## lady41

so sad that uk site doesent have the let the good times roll face wash.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I spied on the UK to see what they had out and I love those little pumpkins =p Hopefully the US gets it...

It's actually cheaper to order off of the UK site.


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's actually cheaper to order off of the UK site. 



 

Do you have to make a large order for it to be cheaper? Every time I fill up my cart and compare prices, it always costs about the same, or there is a $1 or $2 difference (and it's not worth saving two dollars to have something shipped from the uk instead, what if something spilled or broke? international returns would be a nightmare).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Â  It's actually cheaper to order off of the UK site.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to make a large order for it to be cheaper? Every time I fill up my cart and compare prices, it always costs about the same, or there is a $1 or $2 difference (and it's not worth saving two dollars to have something shipped from the uk instead, what if something spilled or broke? international returns would be a nightmare).
Click to expand...

 In my experience, the smaller orders are cheaper than the larger orders. There is a tipping point in the order where the shipping jumps from around 5 British pounds to around 30BP when the order gets large enough. Also, if something gets spilled or broken they just send replacements...no returns needed.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's actually cheaper to order off of the UK site. 





That's...nuts. lol. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Hello My Name is Sam,

I just started to buy Lush products when a new store was open. I went to one in another city where I was treated badly. So exited to finally try lush product and hope that being here will lead me to other amazing lush products. My first buy I bought Sunny Side bubble bar and Karma Komba shampoo bar.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello My Name is Sam,

I just started to buy Lush products when a new store was open. I went to one in another city where I was treated badly. So exited to finally try lush product and hope that being here will lead me to other amazing lush products. My first buy I bought Sunny Side bubble bar and Karma Komba shampoo bar.

Sorry you got treated badly at a store in the past- very nice of you to give them another shot!


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry you got treated badly at a store in the past- very nice of you to give them another shot!
Thank you for your kind words. I believe in giving a store another shot.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for your kind words. I believe in giving a store another shot
I just noticed your avatar and I'm lol'ing something fierce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, usually a bad experience is because of a not-so-great employee. I've worked selling an amazing product with some amazing people, but we would get the occasional new hire who would just...scare away business, for numerous reasons. =p


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just noticed your avatar and I'm lol'ing something fierce.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, usually a bad experience is because of a not-so-great employee. I've worked selling an amazing product with some amazing people, but we would get the occasional new hire who would just...scare away business, for numerous reasons. =p
My friend made it to remind us that we have a secret Santa swap in a few months.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlueinParis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I worked at Kmart, an employee complained to the manager that I was high on cocaine

I wasn't

But she asked me a question, I didn't know, so I said "I don't know" and burst out laughing

Another time a customer bought a pack of gum

I asked if she needed help bringing it back to her car

I also had an affair with the security guard  He was handsome
I would let you carry my pack of gum to the car. lol


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Slika do you still work at Kmart?


----------



## Sam Clysdale

^ I mean blueinparis


----------



## chelsealynn

I just bought let the good times roll for the first time.  It dries out my dry skin unfortunately.  I still use it because I like the scent and exfoliation but don't know if I willl buy again.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Christmas items are on the UK website!!! Yeeeehaaaaaw.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Christmas items are on the UK website!!! Yeeeehaaaaaw.



OMG i want it all!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

This was my order... I'll buy more, I just wanted to try everything out!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This was my order... I'll buy more, I just wanted to try everything out!

Great haul!!  I'm so tempted! 

Halloween items are up! There's only 2 though for the US and 3 for UK.


----------



## mauu

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This was my order... I'll buy more, I just wanted to try everything out!

Nice haul! I love Snowcake, it's such a comforting scent.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Halloween items are up! There's only 2 though for the US and 3 for UK. 

Not sure if I'm the only one but I was _so_ underwhelmed by the Halloween items! I mean... it's just bath stuff. Not a single shower gel or anything else? Maybe I'm just bitter because I don't have a bath tub, haha!

The Christmas stuff looks nice, though! The fresh face mask sounds nice and I'm craving Rose Jam and Ponche. Snow Fairy is great, too, but my ex-BF used it and I'm not sure if I want to smell like him. 



 

What are you guys planning on getting?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I bought Halloween stuff from lush UK and please be warned, the soot ball makes your bath look like liquid dirt not "liquid gold" DO NOT BUY if you like a clean tub. I plan on ordering more snowcake because my absolute favorite scent/flavor is almond or marzipan. I've never experienced Lush for the Christmas season as I became a huge fan in early 2013. Does Snow Fairy really smell as good as they say? Also, did you guys see the UK Christmas sets, I WILL own at least two of the big ones. Lol


----------



## mauu

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought Halloween stuff from lush UK and please be warned, the soot ball makes your bath look like liquid dirt not "liquid gold" DO NOT BUY if you like a clean tub.

I plan on ordering more snowcake because my absolute favorite scent/flavor is almond or marzipan. I've never experienced Lush for the Christmas season as I became a huge fan in early 2013. Does Snow Fairy really smell as good as they say?

Also, did you guys see the UK Christmas sets, I WILL own at least two of the big ones. Lol

Snow Fairy is great if you're into sweet candy scents. If you like your shower gels subtle, stay away! Some people also think it smells fake and plastic. Personally, I like it but definitely couldn't use it everyday as it's pretty intense.

I think it's one of the most "iconic" Lush scents in a way, so I definitely recommend that you try at least a mini size if you think you might like it. Snow Fairy the same scent as the Godmother soap, if you've tried that one.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought Halloween stuff from lush UK and please be warned, the soot ball makes your bath look like liquid dirt not "liquid gold" DO NOT BUY if you like a clean tub.
 
lmao ...It comes off of the tub right?

Cause if it didn't....that'd be no bueno.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> lmao ...It comes off of the tub right? Cause if it didn't....that'd be no bueno.


 It finally washed off after I scrubbed my tub twice, that was so the opposite of relaxing.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It finally washed off after I scrubbed my tub twice, that was so the opposite of relaxing.

Ick. Think I'll pass on that one...

Why would they put out such a thing? Oh well.


----------



## Tiffany27la

Hi, everyone!

I'm a Lush virgin, and the fact that I even found this thread is ALL Sheeeeeelby's fault! lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, everyone!

I'm a Lush virgin, and the fact that I even found this thread is ALL Sheeeeeelby's fault! lol


tehe, Welcome! I have a feeling you won't be a Lush virgin for very long!


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

tehe, Welcome! I have a feeling you won't be a Lush virgin for very long! 




Why, why , WHY can't I get the Lush UK site to load on my laptop??!!


----------



## makeitupasigo

I'm taking a bath tonight with butterball and floating island. My bathroom already smells amazing. I am so pumped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm taking a bath tonight with butterball and floating island. My bathroom already smells amazing. I am so pumped!






Butterball is awesome!  It's so gentle and leaves skin so smooth.


----------



## Sam Clysdale

Does anyone know if they are bringing out a Advent Calender this year?


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Does anyone know if they are bringing out a Advent Calender this year?


 I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!!!


----------



## jaylee78

Are there any other products/scents that are similar to butterball?


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Are there any other products/scents that are similar to butterball?


 They have a whole line of vanilla products. Floating island is a bath melt with a similar smell. Their vanilla puff powder has that same scent and can be used as a dry shampoo or for layering over a massage bar (heavanilli is the bar with that scent). If you aren't big on massage bars but still want to smell like a vanilla goddess, their lotion in that scent is vanilla dee-lite. They also have a perfume in that scent called vanillary. I personally reccomend the solid perfume as it is closer to the butterball's scent than the regular perfumes. There may be other products with this scent but I am currently unaware of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Lushing!


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!!!

What is this??!! I think I need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone

I have to say, i really love lush.  I recently bought the eau roma water in store and a few days later the pump stopped working.  It always feels really stupid to me to return a giant bottle of product, and a total waste of plastic and product.  I emailed lush and they are sending me a new pump!  That's all I wanted/needed and I'm psyched about it.


----------



## makeitupasigo

> They have a whole line of vanilla products. Floating island is a bath melt with a similar smell. Their vanilla puff powder has that same scent and can be used as a dry shampoo or for layering over a massage bar (heavanilli is the bar with that scent). If you aren't big on massage bars but still want to smell like a vanilla goddess, their lotion in that scent is vanilla dee-lite. They also have a perfume in that scent called vanillary. I personally reccomend the solid perfume as it is closer to the butterball's scent than the regular perfumes. There may be other products with this scent but I am currently unaware of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Lushing!


 Also I own all these products and highly recommend every one. Particularly the solid perfume, it is my signature scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Just took my first bath of the season with melting snowman!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Christmas items are now up on Lush USA's site.  Thinking I'll place an order with UK though - I want that lip scrub!


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Christmas items are now up on Lush USA's site. Â Thinking I'll place an order with UK though - I want that lip scrub!


 Thanks! I'm going to check that out right now


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Christmas items are now up on Lush USA's site.  Thinking I'll place an order with UK though - I want that lip scrub!
Mmm...what flavor is it???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Mmm...what flavor is it???


 The new lip scrub is supposed to be flavored like cola.


----------



## makeitupasigo

> The new lip scrub is supposed to be flavored like cola.


 Oh my gosh!!! That sounds sooo awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am TOTALLY checking that out!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Oh my gosh!!! That sounds sooo awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am TOTALLY checking that out!


 And it has little heart confetti in it too. The next time I order I'm totally getting one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *"Beautycaretrade"* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

(removed quoted link, so there will be no spam jam, lol -magicalmom)
Don't spam our jam!


----------



## Tiffany27la

guys, help me! Does Lush have an advent calendar??? I'm getting mixed resonses lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> guys, help me! Does Lush have an adventÂ calendar??? I'm getting mixed resonses lol


 I have literally never heard of this. Lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have literally never heard of this. Lol

Nope, me either.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys, help me! Does Lush have an advent calendar??? I'm getting mixed resonses lol
I googled it.  It looks like it was something on the Lush facebook page in 2011.  hth


----------



## mmccann13

Has anyone tried the henna hair dye? How messy is it? Did the color last?


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I googled it.  It looks like it was something on the Lush facebook page in 2011.  hth
Thanks for the responses, everyone! I think @makeitupasigo had mentioned something about one


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Thanks for the responses, everyone! I think @makeitupasigo Â had mentioned something about one


 Haha yeah @Sam Clysdale asked if they were making a new one and I responded that I wanted one. Sorry if that caused any confusion. If you are looking for a cool makeup-related advent calendar there is an awesome one by benefit. They have it at ulta if you want one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41

hello ladies, i am trying to place an order on uk site but no matter how little i put in my cart it says i have to take the 50 dollar shipping option. (offers no other option). has anyone else had this problem? it happened with my last order but i thought it was just bc it was such a large order.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> hello ladies, i am trying to place an order on uk site but no matter how little i put in my cart it says i have to take the 50 dollar shipping option. (offers no other option). has anyone else had this problem? it happened with my last order but i thought it was just bc it was such a large order.


 Have you entered your phone number and proper shipping address?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> hello ladies, i am trying to place an order on uk site but no matter how little i put in my cart it says i have to take the 50 dollar shipping option. (offers no other option). has anyone else had this problem? it happened with my last order but i thought it was just bc it was such a large order.


 I just tried to check if the shipping was an issue if I tried to place an order but it wasn't. I added one item to my cart and the shipping was Â£5.95


----------



## slinka

I just made a pretend order (lol...I want it all so bad!) and the shipping was nowhere near $50!

More like 5.95...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I just made a pretend order (lol...I want it all so bad!)* and the shipping was nowhere near $50!

More like 5.95...
I've been doing the same thing LOL.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been doing the same thing LOL.
The more I look at it...the closer I come to caving in lol. But I sooo need to be on a no-buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I told my husband that I _really_ wanted the halloween bath bombs...he didn't inquire any further...Maybe I can hint my way into an early xmas present lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

My Ocean Salt scrub is running low, I'm gonna have to get a second tub soon. Along with all the jasmine scented stuff they have because I can never have enough jasmine lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the henna hair dye? How messy is it? Did the color last?

I used the noir one once, it's not too messy since once you mix it up it's a thicker consistency than most hair dyes. I couldn't stand the smell of it at all, it lingered for a few days even after washing it out, so definitely try to check it out in store if you're sensitive to strong smells. I can't say how long the colour lasted though, because I already had black hair at the time and didn't notice a difference. (I had decided to use it as a hair treatment)


----------



## lady41

yes i have, in fact they already had it on file from my previous order...hummm...idk what going on with that ...


----------



## lady41

> yes i have, in fact they already had it on file from my previous order...hummm...idk what going on with that ...


 sorry ment to quote kellykays question.


----------



## smiletorismile

This might be a dumb question, but I was looking at their shipping info page and it says they ship UPS and that it ships from Canada. I was just wondering if anyone has ever been charged customs/import duties/brokerage fees? My order is only going to be like $50, but I had also asked for some things from Lush for Christmas, and it would suck if those people got stuck with fees, so I was just wondering before I ordered? Thanks!


----------



## lady41

i was not charged any additional fees..i did pay 50 dollars shipping though.


----------



## Hellocat4

I've been ordering from lush uk all yr. my last order was a month ago, and shipping was via Royal Mail at a low cost. Today, I go to place an order of 13 items and shipping was more than the products! I no longer have Royal Mail as an option, and "courier" delivery is defaulted as my choice. I messed with the cart to no avail and wound up emailing customer care. If they only offer that shipping option, the us option is MUCH cheaper. I'm not paying $55 for shipping.


----------



## lady41

this is exactly what happened to me with the shipping!


----------



## MoiSurtout

That's so weird, I just placed and order to the US two days ago and used the Royal Mail option for Â£5.95.


----------



## Hellocat4

Okay, I was able to figure out a way around this shipping problem. I logged out of my acct. and placed an order as a "guest". Shipping was minimal using Royal Mail. I can't wait for my bath products! I ordered an assortment of bombs, melts, and bars.


----------



## feliciaaw91

OMG!! I love this thread. Currently I have Cynthia sylvia stout, retread conditioner, whipstick lip balm and latte!! I can't wait to purchase their Xmas collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JayneDoe

I order from lush uk often as far as shipping goes if your items weight up to 2 lbs shipping will be 5.95 up to 4 lbs shipping will be 7.95 anything above 4 lbs you'll get hammered with shipping. I make sure my orders stay under 4 lbs.


----------



## Hellocat4

I got a reply this morning with the same info as jay, regarding weight. That still doesn't give me any clues as to why I can only do Royal Mail when I'm not logged into my acct. oh well, I'm just glad I was able to order. I got nervous for a minute, because I'm so used to the uk site and prices now. The North American prices look crazy to me anymore.


----------



## Nightgem

Gahhhhh such enablers made me go to the Lush UK site and I caved and ordered a few things. The UK prices are no where near the high US prices. I was amazed that my order on the site was close to $30 less via UK and my shiping was only $5.95. I should have it by Saturday.


----------



## cougar207

Is it better to purchase from the UK site even if you live in the US? Also, any recommendations? I have only tried their bath bombs in the past. I have been considering the Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream and maybe the Dream Cream. My hands get really dry in the winter. Any must haves would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## JayneDoe

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it better to purchase from the UK site even if you live in the US? Also, any recommendations? I have only tried their bath bombs in the past. I have been considering the Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream and maybe the Dream Cream. My hands get really dry in the winter. Any must haves would be great!

Thanks!
It usually ends up being cheaper ordering for the UK rather then the US. You just have to be careful with weight while ordering since UK shipping goes by weight. If you keep your order to 4lbs and under shipping isin't bad. I would recommend but my list would go on forever (i'm a bit of a lush junkie)  I do recommend their face care.  Dream Cream is great for dry hands Lemony Flutter is very greasy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Is it better to purchase from the UK site even if you live in the US? Also, any recommendations? I have only tried their bath bombs in the past. I have been considering the Lemony Flutter Cuticle Cream and maybe the Dream Cream. My hands get really dry in the winter. Any must haves would be great! Thanks!


 If you want to save money the UK site is better! My obsessions from Lush are the lip scrubs, body scrubs, soaps, shower gels and bath bombs. Since its the winter time, I would strongly suggest you order the Smitten hand cream that can be found in the retro section. Also, now is a great time to buy because all of the Christmas stuff is out. Try the Snow Fairy shower gel and the snowcake soap. My favorite bath bomb is dragons egg because it smells great and reminds me of daenerys targaryen.


----------



## Iheartmakeup11

Top 10 Products; 

Butterball and big blue bath bombs. 

you've been mangoed bath melt. 

Rose Jam shower gel. 

Turkish delight shower smoothie. 

Rub Rub Rub. 

Sea Spray Hair gel. 

R&amp;B Hair Treatment.  

Gorgeous Moisturizer. 

Brazened Honey Face Mask. 

Ocean salt Scrub.


----------



## chelsealynn

> Top 10 Products;Â  Butterball and big blue bath bombs.Â  you've been mangoed bath melt.Â  Rose Jam shower gel.Â  Turkish delight shower smoothie.Â  Rub Rub Rub.Â  Sea Spray Hair gel.Â  R&amp;B Hair Treatment. Â  Gorgeous Moisturizer.Â  Brazened Honey Face Mask.Â  Ocean salt Scrub.Â


Butterball is such a nice bath bomb, its so moisturizing. I always buy the big blue for my boyfriend but have never tried it myself. I've been wanting to try the you've been mangoed bath melt but just haven't picked it up yet. Glad to hear you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull

So far top 10 products

Ocean Salt

Vanishing Cream

Tea Tree Water Toner

Twilight Shower Gel (LOVE need to get more of this before it's gone!)

Blousey Shampoo

American Cream conditioner

......I guess I will need to add to my top ten, ha...I have a ton of new bath melts and bubble bars coming and some that I haven't tried yet.

I've got: Sex bomb, butterball, lord of misrule, dragon egg  and I did try the floating island melt and wasn't very thrilled with that one, I did not think it smelled very good.

Thoughts on any of those bath products?


----------



## Jeaniney

Just curious, has anyone ever tried etailers as an alternative to LUSH?  I'm mostly in the market for bath products (bombs, bubble bars, melts, etc), and I've been thinking about trying Moon's Harvest, which has a lot of positive reviews.  I prefer to support small businesses, and usually etailers are cheaper anyway.  I hope the quality is on par though!  If you have experiences with indie alternatives, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I have tried FizzButter bath bombs and bubble bars. They are so cheap, smell amazing and make your skin soft. They are not hardly as entertaining or flashy as Lush but they are definitely more moisturizing.


----------



## Jeaniney

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have tried FizzButter bath bombs and bubble bars. They are so cheap, smell amazing and make your skin soft. They are not hardly as entertaining or flashy as Lush but they are definitely more moisturizing.
I have looked into that one!  Did the bubble bars produce very many bubbles?  I think solid bubble bath is harder to perfect than bombs...  Were the scents very strong?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have looked into that one!  Did the bubble bars produce very many bubbles?  I think solid bubble bath is harder to perfect than bombs...  Were the scents very strong?
The scents were great and the bubble bars made crazy amounts of bubbles, you can get about three baths out of each bar. The bath bombs were also huge, I would definitely suggest cutting them in half.


----------



## Jeaniney

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The scents were great and the bubble bars made crazy amounts of bubbles, you can get about three baths out of each bar. The bath bombs were also huge, I would definitely suggest cutting them in half.

Thanks so much for your input.  Looks like I have an order to place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Thanks so much for your input. Â Looks like I have an order to place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have fun!!!


----------



## cougar207

Thanks for all the suggestions!! I am going to place an order tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## lady41

hello, i was just wondering about how long shipping takes via royal air mail? lol im impatient


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> hello, i was just wondering about how long shipping takes via royal air mail? lol im impatient


 My most recent box tool exactly 10 days to arrive. The ones before that all took exactly 6.


----------



## lovelywhim

I am OBSESSED with the Rose Jam shower gel! I've already stocked up because it's limited edition. Lush UK is definitely the way to go with purchases unless you or someone you know works at a Lush here (employees get a 50% discount).

Regarding recommendations, I'll just list some of my favorites!

I absolutely love: Rose Jam and Snow Fairy shower gels, Twilight bath bomb, and Comforter bubble bar

I really like: Helping Hands hand lotion, Sympathy for the Skin body lotion, Sweetie Pie shower jelly, and Strawberry Feels Forever massage bar (though I am really, really missing the Under the Covers massage bar)

Don't be afraid to ask for samples if you can get to a Lush store!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I am OBSESSED with the Rose Jam shower gel! I've already stocked up because it's limited edition. Lush UK is definitely the way to go with purchases unless you or someone you know works at a Lush here (employees get a 50% discount). Regarding recommendations, I'll just list some of my favorites! I absolutely love: Rose Jam and Snow Fairy shower gels, Twilight bath bomb, and Comforter bubble bar I really like: Helping Hands hand lotion, Sympathy for the Skin body lotion, Sweetie Pie shower jelly, and Strawberry Feels Forever massage bar (though I am really, really missing the Under the Covers massage bar) Don't be afraid to ask for samples if you can get to a Lush store!


 Rose Jam is AMAZING!!! And if you like it a lot they are adding limited edition gorilla perfumes of ponche, rose jam, snow fairy, snow cake and calacas today!


----------



## cougar207

Has anyone ordered the Brazened Honey Face Mask from the UK site? I am concerned about the product's freshness. I really want to try it, so if it worked well for you, then please let me know. Just a little worried about the shipping time.

Thanks!


----------



## JayneDoe

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone ordered the Brazened Honey Face Mask from the UK site? I am concerned about the product's freshness. I really want to try it, so if it worked well for you, then please let me know. Just a little worried about the shipping time.

Thanks!
I use both Brazened Honey and Cosmetic Warrior and love them both. Brazened Honey makes my skin look so much brighter and leaves it really soft. When rinsing it off I rub it all over my face before I completely wash it off and it exfoliates wonderfully. I have ordered face masks from the UK before (in the colder months) and they arrived fine seemed just as fresh as the ones I bought at the shop.


----------



## JayneDoe

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Don't be afraid to ask for samples if you can get to a Lush store!

I seconded this. They are great with sampling.


----------



## slinka

> I seconded this. They are great with sampling.Â


 When I went to buy my ss a gift, I had my youngest with me and she gave her a free piece of that play-doh-like soap. So nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I just got to finally try my first Lush products thanks to my secret santa and a swap! I'm officially hooked.

I've already added the Ocean Salt scrub and Ro's Argan body conditioner to my "must repurchase" list...the body conditioner is just perfect for winter. I'm also  addicted to the scent of Snowcake. I still have Rose Jam shower gel and Honey I Washed The Kids waiting to be tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also loving the Cupcake mask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I just got to finally try my first Lush products thanks to my secret santa and a swap! I'm officially hooked. I've already added the Ocean Salt scrub and Ro's Argan body conditioner to my "must repurchase" list...the body conditioner is just perfect for winter. I'm also Â addicted to the scent of Snowcake. I still have Rose Jam shower gel and Honey I Washed The Kids waiting to be tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also loving the Cupcake mask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ro's argan and Rose jam are my absolute favorite scents from Lush.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got to finally try my first Lush products thanks to my secret santa and a swap! I'm officially hooked.

I've already added the Ocean Salt scrub and Ro's Argan body conditioner to my "must repurchase" list...the body conditioner is just perfect for winter. I'm also  addicted to the scent of Snowcake. I still have Rose Jam shower gel and Honey I Washed The Kids waiting to be tried.






Also loving the Cupcake mask!





Ro's argan and Rose jam are my absolute favorite scents from Lush. I never really thought I liked rose that much until this year, so I am LOVING them!


----------



## slinka

Wow...amazing. Yes, this is completely Lush related, lol.
http://pandoraboxx.com/stop-animal-testing-for-cosmetics/


----------



## makeitupasigo

Anyone else going to be taking advantage of the B1G1 sale tomorrow?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Anyone else going to be taking advantage of the B1G1 sale tomorrow?


 Totally! I've got tons of Christmas stuff in my cart. Gonna see if the UK site is better.


----------



## makeitupasigo

@KellyKaye Be warned! Their website often crashes during this sale. Be sure to get there early before things get out of stock too!


----------



## cougar207

What is the sale? Do they send an email? I would love to take advantage of it.


----------



## makeitupasigo

It is their boxing day sale. All Christmas Merch (and sometimes some other merch) is buy one get one free. It is their only sale that they (consistently) run so it is well worth taking advantage of.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Did they confirm the details yet? Last year I stayed up to buy stuff and didn't get my order in until about 1 because of the site was slow and crashing.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did they confirm the details yet? Last year I stayed up to buy stuff and didn't get my order in until about 1 because of the site was slow and crashing.
They haven't confirmed anything from what I understand... I want to stay up but I am thinking the site will crash a lot. All the stuff that I want will probably sell out too... I am so optimistic.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> They haven't confirmed anything from what I understand... I want to stay up but I am thinking the site will crash a lot. All the stuff that I want will probably sell out too... I am so optimistic.


 Last year only like the huge gift sets sold out super quickly. And snow fairy I think. I want to stay up but I'm so tired. And I still have a small stash from last years sale. But I want MORE! Lol. I didn't get any of the new Christmas items this year except the penguin.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Last year only like the huge gift sets sold out super quickly. And snow fairy I think. I want to stay up but I'm so tired. And I still have a small stash from last years sale. But I want MORE! Lol.

I didn't get any of the new Christmas items this year except the penguin.
A bunch of the single bath bombs are already sold out from this years Christmas collection so buying the sets is the only way to get it. I have quite the stash of Lush products but it would be nice to stock up now and not have to buy anything else for the rest of the year. I just became familiar with Lush at the beginning of this year so I missed the boxing day sale last year. This is kind of exciting for me, as a first timer.


----------



## makeitupasigo

The UK site is well stocked, crashes less, and the products are significantly cheaper. The only drawback is the wait time. Any order placed during this sale will probably not be getting to you until mid-January. Just to give you an idea of the cost difference, I made up two "fake orders" containing the exact same numbers of the exact same products. On the US site it cost $106.45. On the UK site it cost Â£49.82 which is the equivalent of $81.47. Just a few things keep in mind when you are ordering tomorrow.

ETA: fixed a serious grammar mistake


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> The UK site is well stocked, crashes less, and the products are significantly cheaper. The only drawback is the wait time. Any order placed during this sale will probably not be getting to you until mid-January. Just to give you an idea of the cost difference, I made up two "fake orders" containing the exact same numbers of the exact same products. On the US site it cost $106.45. On the UK site it cost Â£49.82 which is the equivalent of $81.47. Just a few things keep in mind when you are ordering tomorrow. ETA: fixed a serious grammar mistake


 Yep, I've already filled my cart on the UK site as well. If I order from the UK I'll probably make 2 orders.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I



> The UK site is well stocked, crashes less, and the products are significantly cheaper. The only drawback is the wait time. Any order placed during this sale will probably not be getting to you until mid-January. Just to give you an idea of the cost difference, I made up two "fake orders" containing the exact same numbers of the exact same products. On the US site it cost $106.45. On the UK site it cost Â£49.82 which is the equivalent of $81.47. Just a few things keep in mind when you are ordering tomorrow. ETA: fixed a serious grammar mistake


 The only problem with that is the shipping could get outrageous if you're buying a lot which wouldn't be worth it. I've personally never ordered from Lush UK but will be looking into it for this sale! I just wanna know when it starts ugh!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I The only problem with that is the shipping could get outrageous if you're buying a lot which wouldn't be worth it. I've personally never ordered from Lush UK but will be looking into it for this sale! I just wanna know when it starts ugh! If you did two smaller orders and had them shipped from the UK it still might be cheaper...


----------



## makeitupasigo

I put in a pretty big "fake order" and the shipping was still the same - Â£7.95 (exactly $13.00)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I put in a pretty big "fake order" and the shipping was still the same - Â£7.95 (exactly $13.00)


 Did they remove all of the Christmas gift sets from the UK site?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

was looking at people's comments on their fb page and Lush said they should be announcing it soon!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

very Merry Christmas to all of our LUSHies! We've got one last gift for youâ€¦ our Boxing Day sale! Starting Dec 26th at 9am EST, buy one qualifying item, and get another of equal or lesser value FREE! See complete details and list of qualifying items here:www.lushusa.com/bogo

just posted!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Â very Merry Christmas to all of our LUSHies! We've got one last gift for youâ€¦ our Boxing Day sale! Starting Dec 26th at 9am EST, buy one qualifying item, and get another of equal or lesser value FREE! See complete details and list of qualifying items here:www.lushusa.com/bogo just posted!


 Yay! Get your grabby hands ready!


----------



## cougar207

The UK site has the sell as well? It is significantly cheaper than the US site. What time would that sell start at tomorrow?


----------



## lovelywhim

I just stocked up on some Rose Jam!


----------



## jesemiaud

Success! I ordered nearly everything I wanted. One set was out of stock. I was surprised that I didn't have trouble checking out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Order#1


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

ordered the Christmas Bathtime Favorites gift set.   Ugh wish I didn't have to paying for shipping but thats okay. I probably shouldn't have spent anything really but this is their only sale ever!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

How long do Lush UK orders take to get over here?


----------



## jesemiaud

I just checked the UK site to order a few things the US site didn't have and it won't let me check out. Says there are no postage options for my country. Hmmm...guess its a sign for me to be satisfied with what I've already ordered.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Order #2


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How long do Lush UK orders take to get over here?
10 days at the most... working days. I live in upper NY and it takes usually 6 days.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ordered the Christmas Bathtime Favorites gift set.   Ugh wish I didn't have to paying for shipping but thats okay. I probably shouldn't have spent anything really but this is their only sale ever!
I hate having to pay shipping but at this discount its worth it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Totally regretting spending $95. I really didn't need anything and now I feel really bad. Should've staying asleep.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

> Totally regretting spending $95. I really didn't need anything and now I feel really bad. Should've staying asleep.


 You can use everything you got year round though! Think of it like $8/month of a little lush treat


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can use everything you got year round though! Think of it like $8/month of a little lush treat

Okay that's true and makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

I decided to actually order online and fork over shipping because I didn't want to risk going 30 miles out of my way to an actual Lush in the early afternoon with no guarantee of anything being left. I just grabbed a big BÃ»che de NoÃ«l and Sikkim Girls. I was originally just gonna get 2 small BÃ»che de NoÃ«ls but they apparently went OOS just as I was checking out because these automated systems always argue with me over my address and whether it ends in Cir. or Circle.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to actually order online and fork over shipping because I didn't want to risk going 30 miles out of my way to an actual Lush in the early afternoon with no guarantee of anything being left. I just grabbed a big BÃ»che de NoÃ«l and Sikkim Girls. I was originally just gonna get 2 small BÃ»che de NoÃ«ls but they apparently went OOS just as I was checking out because these automated systems always argue with me over my address and whether it ends in Cir. or Circle.
I really wanted the small Buche de Noel because I have heard such good things about it. oh well, I got a lot of great stuff. I am so excited to try the BIG shampoo, managed to get it for half price.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted the small Buche de Noel because I have heard such good things about it. oh well, I got a lot of great stuff. I am so excited to try the BIG shampoo, managed to get it for half price.

Yeah, I've seen so many bloggers rave about it! I hope I like it because otherwise I'm stuck lol. I'm nearly out of Ocean Salt so this is perfect timing. That sounds like a yummy shampoo! I stick with Herbal Essences though because it smells good and is cheap lol, otherwise I'd go broke considering the rate I go through shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I've seen so many bloggers rave about it! I hope I like it because otherwise I'm stuck lol. I'm nearly out of Ocean Salt so this is perfect timing. That sounds like a yummy shampoo! I stick with Herbal Essences though because it smells good and is cheap lol, otherwise I'd go broke considering the rate I go through shampoo/conditioner.
I looooove Ocean Salt, unfortunately, my husband steals it every time I buy a new jar. And considering how expensive it is, I don't even bother buying it anymore. The good thing about Lush stuff is that everyone wants it so its easy to trade if you don't wind up liking it.


----------



## gemstone

> How long do Lush UK orders take to get over here?


 I placed an order and it said that it will be delivered either January 12 or 14, I don't remember which.


----------



## elizabethrose

Trying my luck this afternoon at a store- I'm not interested in too much, just the Sandy Santa and the pink massage bar thing.. and Snowcake if there's any left.  We'll see!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Just made my first ever LUSH purchase through the UK site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited to try/smell all this stuff!

Item Details Price Quantity Subtotal 


100g SMALL Rose Jam Shower Gel
Â£1.93/131g 1 Â£1.93 


Sandy Santa
Â£1.88/145g 1 Â£1.88 


Snow Fairy SPARKLE BAR
Â£2.32/48g 1 Â£2.32 


CONE GIFT Snow Fairy
Â£5.63/304g 1 Â£5.63 


Woweeee TUBE
Â£6.65/553g 1 Â£6.65 VAT     Â£0.00 Shipping     Â£7.95 Total     Â£26.35


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The UK site is well stocked, crashes less, and the products are significantly cheaper. The only drawback is the wait time. Any order placed during this sale will probably not be getting to you until mid-January. Just to give you an idea of the cost difference, I made up two "fake orders" containing the exact same numbers of the exact same products. On the US site it cost $106.45. On the UK site it cost Â£49.82 which is the equivalent of $81.47. Just a few things keep in mind when you are ordering tomorrow.

ETA: fixed a serious grammar mistake
I wish I had seen this before I placed my US order this morning but that's ok.  I haven't tried lush and I still feel like I got $200 worth for $100 lol.


----------



## makeitupasigo

I got myself five Shoot for the Stars Bath Bombs, one Santa's lip scrub, three gold FUN, and a snow fairy sparkle massage bar. I would have ordered more but what I wanted was out of stock by the time I was placing my order (snowman, snowcake, snow fairy, candy mountain, and santa baby lip tint) so I just bought more of those items.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looooove Ocean Salt, unfortunately, my husband steals it every time I buy a new jar. And considering how expensive it is, I don't even bother buying it anymore. The good thing about Lush stuff is that everyone wants it so its easy to trade if you don't wind up liking it.

It smells so amazing, I was sold the instant one of the ladies opened the tester jar to show it to me lol. I think I'll be happy as long as it doesn't make me break out (looking at you, Mask of Magnaminty) and exfoliates well.


----------



## sillyducky

Hi! Does anyone know if you can use a US giftcard at the UK store??


----------



## makeitupasigo

@sillyducky yes you can, but you have to do it over the phone.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

The NA site has added some sale inventory. Get it while its hot, aka RUUUUUNNNNN!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The NA site has added some sale inventory. Get it while its hot, aka RUUUUUNNNNN!
What is that???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> What is that???


 North America site, sorry. I shop so often on the UK site that I like to give reference between UK or NA. I sort of sound like a douche right now, lol. My bad.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I made a UK order! Only sadness is that I coulnd't get my hands on more Snowcake.  If anyone has Snowcake they don't need, Ill give you a kidney for it!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I made a UK order! Only sadness is that I coulnd't get my hands on more Snowcake. Â If anyone has Snowcake they don't need, Ill give you a kidney for it!!!


 That's a great order! Ugghhh, tell me about it! Snowcake was only in the sale section for a tiny bit and I didn't get my hands on it. But I have my reserves, I'll see how much extra I have and if there's enough I can send you a chunk.


----------



## elizabethrose

There is a Joy To The World box that's still buy one get one and it has Snowcake!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.lushusa.com/Joy-To-The-World/03923,en_US,pd.html


----------



## Sumayyah

Omg their Christmas bath bombs were AMAZING! The one that looks like a little gold present was the best by far.  Loved it!


----------



## elizabethrose

Repeat mantra- have two bars of Snowcake, do not need more.  Need bras more. Have two bars of Snowcake, do not need more.  Need bras more. Have two bars of Snowcake, do not need more.  Need bras more. Have two bars of Snowcake, do not need more.  Need bras more.

I hope this was effective.. going to close the Lush tab now.


----------



## TXSlainte

> There is a Joy To The World box that's still buy one get one and it has Snowcake!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.lushusa.com/Joy-To-The-World/03923,en_US,pd.html


 I'm so glad you posted this! I placed an order Thursday morning, and it was out of stock, but now it's back in. Snowcake and Dream Cream are 2 of my favorites, so of course I had to order 4. :marchmellow:


----------



## kaitlin1209

I just saw there was a LUSH board here!  So excited.  I've used so many of their products I can probably answer any questions but I think I'm probably surrounded by fellow gurus.  My house smells like LUSH since all my family got me was bath bombs and other goodies for Christmas. 

I got the Caca Brun henna hair dye, so excited to use that tonight.  It's a PROCESS to learn but once you do it a few times it becomes quick and easy.  My hair gets very dry in the winter and the henna from LUSH is almost like a treatment as much as a dye.  I have naturally curly hair and I've not had an adverse reaction to the henna.

American Cream is the ultimate conditioner for me, just wish it were a little less expensive.  Same with Ro's Argan body conditioner...love it but usually I just can't swing the price.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Snowcake is back in stock!

Although it is not on the sale category, Lush USA has restocked snowcake soap. Here ya go all you Lush lovers:

http://www.lushusa.com/Snowcake/00832,en_US,pd.html#start=2

I already ordered some for myself


----------



## nectarbean

I don't actively stalk Lush anymore since they always discon everything I use, but if anyone has or gets Narcotick, I'll give my right eye. I missed it when they brought it back briefly last year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so glad you posted this! I placed an order Thursday morning, and it was out of stock, but now it's back in. Snowcake and Dream Cream are 2 of my favorites, so of course I had to order 4.





Ah good!! I was super tempted but I restrained.  Glad someone could use it!


----------



## cougar207

Does anyone know the size of the dream cream in the Joy to the World set? I am eagerly awaiting my UK order yet still checking on both the UK and US sites. And considering placing an order on the US site.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know the size of the dream cream in the Joy to the World set? I am eagerly awaiting my UK order yet still checking on both the UK and US sites. And considering placing an order on the US site.

I'm assuming it's around 1.58oz, but that's based on the fact that they say 45g in the description below 



 if those are accurate!


----------



## cougar207

Thank you for the response! I am on my cell, so I could not see the full description.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for the response! I am on my cell, so I could not see the full description.





Ah no worries!  I was a little nervous because I wasn't sure if those were the right amounts.. but I'm pretty sure they are!  That's the description on the full site


----------



## cougar207

I'm sure that you're right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if the UK site sends email confirmations for orders? I have not received my confirmation from several days ago. My order history also does not show my recent order. Thanks for all the help! This is a great site!!


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah no worries!  I was a little nervous because I wasn't sure if those were the right amounts.. but I'm pretty sure they are!  That's the description on the full site 





I can confirm- My mom got me this set for christmas and it is 1.5 oz


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I did get a confirmation!!



> I'm sure that you're right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if the UK site sends email confirmations for orders? I have not received my confirmation from several days ago. My order history also does not show my recent order. Thanks for all the help! This is a great site!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> I'm sure that you're right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if the UK site sends email confirmations for orders? I have not received my confirmation from several days ago. My order history also does not show my recent order. Thanks for all the help! This is a great site!!





> I did get a confirmation!!


 I didn't get a confirmation either, but they did charge me so I'm assuming it went through. Might call tomorrow just to make sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesshh3

I don't have many things from Lush, I am a new "lushie" but I am loving it so far!! my first product I bought was the santa lip scrub, LOVE IT - tastes like cherry cola, my next purchase was a gift set which included dream cream and snowcake soap, in this video I show the gift set 







Last week I ordered a few things, a shampoo bar which is online only it smells like peppermint, love it.... also got the no drought dry shampoo, skin sin (online only) and the jungle conditioner bar, for Christmas I got buffy (love it) and the fair trade honey shampoo and the American cream conditioner, right now I am waiting for my boxing day orders to come in, and then I want to make a holiday haul video, I hope you guys watch it

Mod Edit - please no asking for subscribers, per our TOS, thank you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I made a small order just to get a couple of bars of Snowcake! I am not supposed to be buying things except as weight loss/fitness incentives, but I guess I can start that on New Years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesshh3

AAAAH SNOWCAKE &lt;3 I want to order more so badly


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

To buy the Santa lip scrub or not... Hmmmm


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To buy the Santa lip scrub or not... Hmmmm

My roommate got it and loved it!


----------



## mgarcia

Just made my first Lush order. I've never tried any of their products so I'm pretty excited. I got the b1g1 shooting stars set. Wishing I would have read through the thread before my order placement though. I will definitely have to try the UK site next time!


----------



## jesshh3

GET IT, IT TASTES SOOOOO GOOD and has a bit of a red tint to it


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To buy the Santa lip scrub or not... Hmmmm
I got and love it!


----------



## TXSlainte

> To buy the Santa lip scrub or not... Hmmmm


 Definitely get it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To buy the Santa lip scrub or not... Hmmmm

I have it coming from my UK order and I'm excited! I hesitated because I usually just make my own lip scrub, but...it's cola flavored! I had to!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Yeah, the lip scrub is awesome! It tastes like cola and has little glitter hearts on top!


----------



## elizabethrose

Guys I used the Snow Angel Massage Bar last night- it's SO PINK! Also, I tried to let it soak into my legs as much as possible but I dunno how successful I was.. I had to go to bed about 30 minutes after I put it on.. my sheets might be smelling like it!  Which is pear-like, so I guess that's not bad!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Guys I used the Snow Angel Massage Bar last night- it's SO PINK! Also, I tried to let it soak into my legs as much as possible but I dunno how successful I was.. I had to go to bed about 30 minutes after I put it on.. my sheets might be smelling like it! Â Which is pear-like, so I guess that's not bad!


 It smells so good but my daughter is the one who gets to use it the most. She's 3 and thinks the sparkles and pink color is amazeballs. Is it bad that my three year old and I have the same adoration for sparkles? Does that make me immature? ...as if I care. Lol.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It smells so good but my daughter is the one who gets to use it the most. She's 3 and thinks the sparkles and pink color is amazeballs. Is it bad that my three year old and I have the same adoration for sparkles? Does that make me immature?

...as if I care. Lol.

Girl, if sparkles are a sign of immaturity, then color me a 5 year old.  When I sweep our living room, the majority of stuff that comes up off the ground is glitter.  And we've decided that our lampshades need to be gilded and will be covering them in rose gold glitter immediately upon entering the new year. Haha

Edit: Adding a question- because it's so so pink, anyone have any idea the best way to get it out of clothing.. or.. um.. upholstery?  I may or may not have gotten it on the off-white couch cover because I didn't realize how pigmented it was.. I was going to spray some Resolve into it and pray.  Any other tips?  Has anyone else dealt with this? Haha maybe I am actually 5.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Girl, if sparkles are a sign of immaturity, then color me a 5 year old. Â When I sweep our living room, the majority of stuff that comes up off the ground is glitter. Â And we've decided that our lampshades need to be gilded and will be covering them in rose gold glitter immediately upon entering the new year. Haha


 My best friend was telling me about how people would make fun of her because she wore glittery and sequin clothes and makeup. Like, who the eff are others to judge? So for her birthday I bought her some sequin UGG boots. Take that world!!! Speaking of glitter, I really want to modpodge the inside of my vanity and cover it in glitter.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My best friend was telling me about how people would make fun of her because she wore glittery and sequin clothes and makeup. Like, who the eff are others to judge? So for her birthday I bought her some sequin UGG boots. Take that world!!!

Speaking of glitter, I really want to modpodge the inside of my vanity and cover it in glitter.

DO IT.  My vanity has glasses with those clear beads in it for my brushes and they are glittered because obviously.  I didn't embrace glitter and sequins until recently, but I surely wasn't going to hate on anyone else for doing it.  Dear world, you don't get to pick what other people wear.. Let people wear what they want!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> DO IT. Â My vanity has glasses with those clear beads in it for my brushes and they are glittered because obviously. Â I didn't embrace glitter and sequins until recently, but I surely wasn't going to hate on anyone else for doing it. Â Dear world, you don't get to pick what other people wear..Â Let people wear what they want! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Sorry that we are taking this OT but this is the color that I am painting my vanity. The small color in the middle is the Pantone color of the year "Radiant Orchid" I'm so excited for the renovation. So I want to add some silver glitter and silver drawer liner.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Sorry that we are taking this OT but this is the color that I am painting my vanity. The small color in the middle is the Pantone color of the year "Radiant Orchid" I'm so excited for the renovation. So I want to add some silver glitter and silver drawer liner.

I love it!  To bring it back on topic- it's gonna be close to the color of Snow Fairy!  Please post pics of the renovation, I'd love to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melliemelissa

Thanks but I donâ€™t like to use anything glitters and all.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Sooooo I have a confession to make



Over the past few days I have made 4 orders with Lush. Once everything gets here, I will have three tubes of gold fun, a santa's lip scrub, five shoot for the stars bath bombs, one snow fairy sparkle massage bar, three chunks of snowcake soap, two candy mountain bubble bars, two chunks of rockstar soap, a tub of r&amp;b hair treatment, and one butter ball bath bomb. This ends up at a grand total of $119.78. So if you feel bad about going a little crazy with Lush products, just remember that there are people who go really crazy with it **points to self**. Just so I can rationalize this a little bit, I did pay for most of this with assorted gift cards (one $50 Lush and one $50 Visa). On the bright side, I am going to smell magical when all of this makes it's way to me.


----------



## tweakabell

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooooo I have a confession to make




Over the past few days I have made 4 orders with Lush. Once everything gets here, I will have three tubes of gold fun, a santa's lip scrub, five shoot for the stars bath bombs, one snow fairy sparkle massage bar, three chunks of snowcake soap, two candy mountain bubble bars, two chunks of rockstar soap, a tub of r&amp;b hair treatment, and one butter ball bath bomb. This ends up at a grand total of $119.78. So if you feel bad about going a little crazy with Lush products, just remember that there are people who go really crazy with it **points to self**. Just so I can rationalize this a little bit, I did pay for most of this with assorted gift cards (one $50 Lush and one $50 Visa). On the bright side, I am going to smell magical when all of this makes it's way to me.
I still beat you out in one order so don't feel bad either but to be fair mine will be split among the 3 person household, so it's not all for me



...maybe


----------



## jesemiaud

Lol...not that embarrassed since I feel like it was an amazing value. I made three orders that totaled around $155. Some of it is for my daughter's birthday, but honestly it was mostly for me. I'm getting: Mr. Frosty Mrs. Frosty Baby Frosty Santa's Grotto Golden Wonder Bath Bomb x 3 So White bath bomb Snow fairy gift cone The melting snowman x 3 Snow Fairy Sparkle Bar x 3 Bombardino x 2 Star light, star bright x 2 Shooting stars x 2 I'm going to have some fun mail when I get home from vacation.


----------



## FormosaHoney

How do people feel about Noriko?


----------



## xchristina

When do you guys think theyre going to start shipping?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> When do you guys think theyre going to start shipping?


 Have you not recieved a shipping notice? When did you order?


----------



## TXSlainte

> When do you guys think theyre going to start shipping?


 I placed an order on Thurdsay that shipped on Monday. I placed a second order on Saturday, and got an email yesterday stating that it was about to ship.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

I ordered on the 26th and still have no shipping either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just an order confirmation. My order history shows "Not Known" as my shipping status.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I ordered from the uk site friday 12/27, and got a notice on sun 12/29 that it was ready to ship. Uk site doesn't provide tracking, so u just have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I ordered on the lush uk site on the 26th and received shipping emails later that day for those 2 orders. I made a 3rd order on the 27th and still haven't received shipping for it. But that's okay, it'll all arrive when I'm out of town anyway. Ain't no body better try and snatch my goodies! Hahahaaa.


----------



## FormosaHoney

The *B1G1* is still on!  Got some items back.

I just did this...so that if my days are like 



 I can 



come out like 



.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> The B1G1 got some items back, I just did this...so that if my days are likeÂ :yel: Â I canÂ :bath: come out likeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> andÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â orÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â orÂ :asskicking: (if you are into that sort of stuff)Â would be awesome to the power of X...Â


 Dammmnnnn, get it girllll!


----------



## lioness90

I made my first Lush purchase! 





2 Snowcake

1 Mr. Punch

1 Angel's Delight


----------



## jesshh3

snowcake is awesome I just ordered 4 they were on sale buy 1 get 1 online


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Hmmm I didn't get a shipping notice yet for my 12/26 order. But I also never got an order confirmation. Beginning to wonder if I typed my email in wrong or something. Fingers crossed it's shipped &amp; on its way to me!


----------



## cougar207

I did not receive an order confirmation or shipping notice either. I also do not have any order history, but my account was not set up at the time. I was charged for the purchase. I emailed the company yesterday and hope to hear some good news later this week or next week.


----------



## OiiO

I made a nice big order on LUSH UK site when the sale went live, and now that @FormosaHoney mentioned some items are back in stock on the US site, I decided to grab some more soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You guys are such enablers, and I love it!

*Order Placed:* Jan 1, 2014



Noriko - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *01736
Qty: 2

$6.95



Snowcake - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *00832
Qty: 2

$7.95



Shoot for the Stars - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *03895
Qty: 2

$6.95



Angel's Delight - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *00833
Qty: 2

$5.95



Mr. Punch - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *03745
Qty: 2

$6.95


----------



## xchristina

Hm. I ordered from both the US &amp;  the UK site on 12/26. I received both order confirmations but no shipping notices for either


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I am so sad that Snowcake is B1G1, and I just bought it the other day at full price after they restocked. BOO HOO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

So I have 31 items heading my way from Lush, should I order more?!?!? We (my husband, daughter and myself) are going on vacation to our hometown of Sacramento and they have a lush there. I was thinking of stopping by while we were in town. But it's so much cheaper when you bogo free.


----------



## makeitupasigo

I've made four orders, three to US, one to UK. My first US order was made on 12/26 and I have been given shipping and it is set to deliver tomorrow, according to tracking. My order with UK was also made on 12/26 and I have received a shipping notice and it will be delivered on 1/15 if the tracking is to be believed. My second US order was made 12/28 and I have tracking but it has yet to update. My third US order was made yesterday (12/31) and I have yet to receive tracking but that makes sense. If you are one of the many without tracking it is good to remember that their site is incredibly busy at the moment so your package may have been shipped but they have not notified you yet. Who knows? You may even have it delivered as a little surprise.


----------



## TXSlainte

> So I have 31 items heading my way from Lush, should I order more?!?!? We (my husband, daughter and myself) are going on vacation to our hometown of Sacramento and they have a lush there. I was thinking of stopping by while we were in town. But it's so much cheaper when you bogo free.


 The sale is in the stores, too. I just saw on the Facebook page for my store that it ends on the 8th. I'm out of town until the 6th, so I'm hoping they have stuff left when I get home. I want some Rudolph!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> The sale is in the stores, too. I just saw on the Facebook page for my store that it ends on the 8th. I'm out of town until the 6th, so I'm hoping they have stuff left when I get home. I want some Rudolph!!


 Bummer! We don't arrive in town until that day. I really wanted some Rudolph too!


----------



## tweakabell

> Bummer! We don't arrive in town until that day. I really wanted some Rudolph too!


 I was so tempted to go to the Galleria when I got my SS gift and saw there was one close by but I didn't think I'd want to leave. The Galleria FB page says they only have soaps left B1G1. This list is from 2 days ago Angel's Delight Mr. Punch Snowcake Noriko Orange Jelly Honey I Washed the Kids Karma Miranda Bohemian Porridge Alkmaar Rock Star And just a little bit left of the following: Snowglobe Figs and Leaves Godmother Ice Blue Demon in the Dark


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

WOOT WOOT SACRAMENTO! Lol I'm 90% sure I've brought that up before but it's so nice to see my hometowns name



> So I have 31 items heading my way from Lush, should I order more?!?!? We (my husband, daughter and myself) are going on vacation to our hometown of Sacramento and they have a lush there. I was thinking of stopping by while we were in town. But it's so much cheaper when you bogo free.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

I resisted the sale and the lip scrub. Sorry team! I don't have access to a tub too often but I will in a week! What's your #1 bath bomb or bubble bar? I want movie style bubbles here lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I resisted the sale and the lip scrub. Sorry team! I don't have access to a tub too often but I will in a week! What's your #1 bath bomb or bubble bar? I want movie style bubbles here lol


 Number one bath bomb is Dragons Egg, number one bubble bar is the comforter.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I'm excited for my UK order to get here, because I will get to try my first Lush bath bomb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't take baths too often because my tub is tiny, but I have been taking more lately and I'm just excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I'm excited for my UK order to get here, because I will get to try my first Lush bath bomb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't take baths too often because my tub is tiny, but I have been taking more lately and I'm just excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've always loved to take bubble baths but now that we live in a cold climate they (and candles) are my savior. Without them I'm pretty sure I would suffer from seasonal depression.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm excited for my UK order to get here, because I will get to try my first Lush bath bomb.




I don't take baths too often because my tub is tiny, but I have been taking more lately and I'm just excited.





I've always loved to take bubble baths but now that we live in a cold climate they (and candles) are my savior. Without them I'm pretty sure I would suffer from seasonal depression. 
I've always loved them, too! But my tub is one of those small apartment ones...it is so narrow and shallow, you can't really fully soak in it, so a bath is really just covering my legs and maybe part of my tummy, haha. It's frustrating! I so miss a good long bubble bath that actually covers my body...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I've always loved them, too! But my tub is one of those small apartment ones...itÂ is so narrow and shallow, you can't really fully soak in it, so a bath is really just covering my legs and maybe part of my tummy, haha. It's frustrating! I so miss a good long bubble bath that actually covers my body...


 Is it bad that whenever I stay at a hotel I research if it has a soaking tub or jacuzzi tub? Hahahaaa. Our tub is so not big enough to really enjoy a bath. I feel your pain, darling.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've always loved them, too! But my tub is one of those small apartment ones...it is so narrow and shallow, you can't really fully soak in it, so a bath is really just covering my legs and maybe part of my tummy, haha. It's frustrating! I so miss a good long bubble bath that actually covers my body...

Is it bad that whenever I stay at a hotel I research if it has a soaking tub or jacuzzi tub? Hahahaaa. Our tub is so not big enough to really enjoy a bath. I feel your pain, darling. Not bad at all...in fact, I've considered staying at a hotel for a weekend just for things like that! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited for my UK order to get here, because I will get to try my first Lush bath bomb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't take baths too often because my tub is tiny, but I have been taking more lately and I'm just excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have the opposite problem!  Our tub is huge, or just long and it's not restful at all.  Even when I recline to try and reach the end I'm still 20" short... without having my head in the water.  I'm not that short - 5'1"...  It's not a modern home either, I thought people were shorter.  

After about half a dozen baths, trying to reach 'relaxation' I gave up and just shower now.  So I figured every shower should be special.

But like you and KellyKay, I really enjoy my hotel stays for the tub.  My ex-beau came to visit and I planned the entire week.  I picked Kimptom and I didn't take one shower for that entire week.  Wish I knew Lush then!!!

I wonder how long each bar lasts, snowcake's been going a little faster then I expected.  How are you ladies storing your bars?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I have the opposite problem! Â Our tub is huge, or just long and it's not restful at all. Â Even when I recline to try and reach the end I'm still 20" short...Â without having my head in the water. Â I'm not that short -Â 5'1"... Â It's not a modern home either, I thought people were shorter. Â  After about half a dozen baths, trying to reach 'relaxation' I gave up and just shower now. Â So I figured every shower should be special. I wonder how long each bar lasts, snowcake's been going a little faster then I expected. Â How are you ladies storing your bars? Â


 First of all, wanna trade baths? And onto the storing of my soaps, I usually slice them up into large chunks. Then lay the chunks in a row about 2 inches apart on plastic wrap. Then I fold them (with the p.w. in between) over the top of each other and fold the plastic wrap tightly and then put them inside baggies. I've noticed that snowcake melts extremely fast in the shower though. So I've started a routine, I get wet first, get my exfoliating glove wet then squeeze most of the water out of it, then I step away from the water, rub the soap all over my exfoliating glove making sure to not get any water on my soap holder, then I bathe. It's quite the process and that is why I bought a TON of snowcake, so that I don't have to worry about it melting too quickly.


----------



## tweakabell

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not bad at all...in fact, I've considered staying at a hotel for a weekend just for things like that! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I _have_ stayed in hotels for that lol. In ABQ we found a place that was $90 a night with a 2 person jacuzzi tub. It's what kept me sane the last couple of months while we were there. Our apt had a small tub coupled with the fact that I'm big, so not relaxing! The house I'm in now has older tubs but they are deep and slightly wider/longer than our apt tub, It's so nice to relax in my OWN bathtub now.


----------



## FormosaHoney

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


First of all, wanna trade baths?

And onto the storing of my soaps, I usually slice them up into large chunks. Then lay the chunks in a row about 2 inches apart on plastic wrap. Then I fold them (with the p.w. in between) over the top of each other and fold the plastic wrap tightly and then put them inside baggies.

I've noticed that snowcake melts extremely fast in the shower though. So I've started a routine, I get wet first, get my exfoliating glove wet then squeeze most of the water out of it, then I step away from the water, rub the soap all over my exfoliating glove making sure to not get any water on my soap holder, then I bathe. It's quite the process and that is why I bought a TON of snowcake, so that I don't have to worry about it melting too quickly.
Tub's yours!!  Expect a huge delivery within the week!  I think who ever put the tub in was some huge Nord or Dutch man.

Thanks for the tip!  I've wrapped a few of them in plastic wrap and it's been 2 days and I can see that ths soap's moisture traped inside is wilting the paper and some of the oils are seeping through.  I didn't want to take all of them out of the wrapping so that I can keep some for gifting. 

Oh!  I'll plastic wrap them then put it back in the butcher paper.


----------



## nectarbean

Are you curing the soaps first? Lush soaps that ship from the sites are super fresh. Letting them cure prevents them from melting too fast. Soap from the brick and mortar stores sit out "curing" until purchased. They have better longevity for that reason.


----------



## utgal2004

> Are you curing the soaps first? Lush soaps that ship from the sites are super fresh. Letting them cure prevents them from melting too fast. Soap from the brick and mortar stores sit out "curing" until purchased. They have better longevity for that reason.


 How do you "cure" them?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you "cure" them?
I'm also curious!


----------



## JayneDoe

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also curious!
You would just let them sit and wait to use them.

As far as Lush soaps go the creamy soaps like snowcake, sultana, alkmaar, ect always melt really fast no matter what. The others last alittle longer. Drying them off and keeping them on a soap dish outside of the shower also helps.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Here's an article on curing soap for those who are still curious about it:

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/soap-making-101-how-to-cure-and-store-your-soaps/


----------



## nectarbean

You basically just leave them out in a cool dark place +/- 2 weeks. Helps with lather also. Been doing it for 10 years with my lush soaps. Seems to help.



> How do you "cure" them?


----------



## kawaiisquawks

I noticed under my account that my boxing day order only lists Sikkim Girls and then a ??? product not found, but I'm hoping that it's just because they're now OOS of BÃ»che de NoÃ«l and have removed the product page and not because it's not going to be sent to me. It's in my order confirmation so hopefully it's the first reason. I would NOT be happy if I only got one full priced item in my order lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tub's yours!!  Expect a huge delivery within the week!  *I think who ever put the tub in was some huge Nord or Dutch man.*

Thanks for the tip!  I've wrapped a few of them in plastic wrap and it's been 2 days and I can see that ths soap's moisture traped inside is wilting the paper and some of the oils are seeping through.  I didn't want to take all of them out of the wrapping so that I can keep some for gifting. 

Oh!  I'll plastic wrap them then put it back in the butcher paper.  

lol this made my morning! I have some Dutch and Finnish friends and I swear they're all part giant! One of my Dutch friends is 5'10 and she always tells me how she was one of the shortest people in her class back in Holland.


----------



## FormosaHoney

Thanks for the information.  I did a bunch of reading on soap curing and this is a brief synopsis.

-The water used in cold soap making is simply there to allow for the lye to mix; once the soap is made, the soap should cure for at least 6 to 8 weeks.  A cured soap is also more mild, gentler to the skin, the PH becomes more skin loving, lathers better and melts slower.

So something else happens during the process when water leaves the soap, the PH is changed affecting lather, hay?

I talked to Lush CS and their curing time varies, but they do wrap their soaps in that clear film that one sees, it's vegetable based and I believe its cellulose.  Also she agreed that the soaps do shrink pulling away.  But she said that the soaps should be good for 14 months.

I'm not sure that my definition of 'good' is the same as hers though...

Then researching celluose

Cellulose is permeable film made of vegetable material.   It has been used in cigar packaging forever precisely because of this, as cigars need to breath.  So in the case of the soaps wrapped in cellulose, this allows the soap to continue 'curing' but curing means shrinkage  so the downside of it means that a properly cured soap will pull away from the cellulose and look not so attractive.  Okay for self but not so great for gift giving.


----------



## FormosaHoney

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol this made my morning! I have some Dutch and Finnish friends and I swear they're all part giant! One of my Dutch friends is 5'10 and she always tells me how she was one of the shortest people in her class back in Holland.
I passed through Holland for NEC as a courier, delivering a motherboard from Taiwan to Barcelona. 

The juxtaposition of each country's people and culture couldn't have been stronger!!  Going from small people in Thailand, to the robust Germans *then the statuesque blond people in Amsterdam* and normalizing to to the smaller brown curley haired men in Barcelona.  This is just the people that worked in the airport of course...  

It was both amazing and nuts.  Every 4 to 6 hours I was in a different country, Thai breakfast, German lunch, Dutch Dinner and hotel in Barcelona.

Would have been heaven to have a nice slice of Ice Blue or Dirty Soap before collapsing into the hotel bed!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
So despite the exhuastion the juxtaposition of each country's people and culture couldn't have been stronger!!  Going from small people in Thailand, to the robust Germans *then* the statuesque blond people in Amsterdam and normalizing to to the smaller brown curley haired men in Barcelona.  This is just the people that worked in the airport of course... 

Would have been heaven to have a nice slice of Ice Blue or Dirty Soap in the hotel!!!

That's crazy!! It must have been one hell of an experience though! I miss Germany, I was there for a study abroad program back in 2008 and had such an amazing time. Amsterdam is a gorgeous city in both scenery and people. I may or may not have a thing for tall, skinny blondes, so I was in eye candy heaven when I was in Holland lol.

I can imagine how great it would have been to have a nice long shower with minty soap after such a long trip!


----------



## gemstone

All of this snowcake talk makes me soo glad that I have a seperate shower than my roommates! It sits in my shower but the only time it gets steamy is when I am using it.


----------



## tweakabell

So I went to an actual store today and they probably hate me now cuz I swear I touched/smelled everything, at least I wasn't the only one. I went for the BOGO soap but ended up not getting any. I did get a Comforter bubble bar (whoever said this was their fave was spot on), and an MMM bath melt so it was not a wasted trip.


----------



## FormosaHoney

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was so tempted to go to the Galleria when I got my SS gift and saw there was one close by but I didn't think I'd want to leave. The Galleria FB page says they only have soaps left B1G1.

This list is from 2 days ago

Angel's Delight
Mr. Punch
Snowcake
Noriko
Orange Jelly
Honey I Washed the Kids
Karma
Miranda
Bohemian
Porridge
Alkmaar
Rock Star

And just a little bit left of the following:

*Snowglobe*
*Figs and Leaves*
Godmother
Ice Blue
Demon in the Dark

I really wanted to get those 2 and Sultana but they were full priced.  Am glad that you got them!

So.... I have to confess, I called-off the 32 bar lush order...  just think it was a good idea to have THAT much excess with it's tricky storage challenges.  

I've got my 4 bars un-opened that I'm keeping, 2 bars on rotation and a much smaller first shipment of 2 small shower gels plus 2 sets (snow cake &amp; body cream) and that should take me 2/3 way through 2014 so when the boxing sale rolls around 4 months later I'll really appreciate it!


----------



## tweakabell

I didn't end up buying any, but it was nice to be able to go in and smell some in person. When I went today they only seemed to have the top list. I must be missing something on snowcake though it didn't tempt me in the least.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went to an actual store today and they probably hate me now cuz I swear I touched/smelled everything, at least I wasn't the only one. I went for the BOGO soap but ended up not getting any. I did get a Comforter bubble bar (whoever said this was their fave was spot on), and an MMM bath melt so it was not a wasted trip.

The Comforter is amazing! I don't know if your SA told you this, but the way to get the most use out of it is to use a grater, and grate it into the running water.  I can easily get 4-5 uses out of the bar this way with no sacrifice on bubbles or luxury!


----------



## tweakabell

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Comforter is amazing! I don't know if your SA told you this, but the way to get the most use out of it is to use a grater, and grate it into the running water.  I can easily get 4-5 uses out of the bar this way with no sacrifice on bubbles or luxury!
I cut it into 6ths. I knew I got 3? uses out of my dorothy bar so with as big as that thing was I knew I'd get a lot of use. 1/6 was still enough to smell lovely and have fun bubbles. I didn't even think about grating it, thanks for the tip!


----------



## cougar207

Yay! Lush CS emailed me back. My order should be on its way to me now. Can't wait to try out my new goodies.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Lush CS emailed me back. My order should be on its way to me now. Can't wait to try out my new goodies.
I'm still waiting on a response. Was there an issue with yours?


----------



## cougar207

I ordered before I created my account, so it was a guest order. Guest orders do not receive order or shipping confirmations. Oddly, I received two responses - one stating that the email did not provide enough information to locate my order and one saying that my order was being shipped today. I chose to listen to the latter. I hope you receive a response soon!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered before I created my account, so it was a guest order. Guest orders do not receive order or shipping confirmations. Oddly, I received two responses - one stating that the email did not provide enough information to locate my order and one saying that my order was being shipped today. I chose to listen to the latter. I hope you receive a response soon!!





Ah, ok. Mine was a guest order too, because I forgot to log into my account. Sooo that's probably it. 

I'm just so antsy to get my stuff! First ever Lush products


----------



## cougar207

Me too!! I am really excited! It is like Christmas all over again! Nice to see another Lush newbie on the board. All the product recommendations on here have been very helpful!!


----------



## Tiffany27la

I'm trying to time my first Lush UK order juuuust right so that it will arrive in the states around the same time I do (Feb.1st!) Any suggestions on bath bombs that smell like cake???? I've read all the descriptions, but none of them are really saying "This smells like cake!" to me


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to time my first Lush UK order juuuust right so that it will arrive in the states around the same time I do (Feb.1st!) Any suggestions on bath bombs that smell like cake???? I've read all the descriptions, but none of them are really saying "This smells like cake!" to me 




I always thought Honeybee smells like honey/caramel cake   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone

> I didn't end up buying any, but it was nice to be able to go in and smell some in person. When I went today they only seemed to have the top list. I must be missing something on snowcake though it didn't tempt me in the least.


 I love snowcake but I am a sucker for anything almomd scented.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

After many, many emails this morning, they were able to locate my order &amp; confirmed it shipped 12/28  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyyy I'm so excited! Anyone tried the Big shampoo &amp; conditioner? Thinking about placing another order...


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always thought Honeybee smells like honey/caramel cake   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mmm...that sounds amazing...Definitely adding it to the list! Thank you so much!


----------



## makeitupasigo

> After many, many emails this morning, they were able to locate my order &amp; confirmed it shipped 12/28  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyyy I'm so excited! Anyone tried the Big shampoo &amp; conditioner? Thinking about placing another order...


 Yes! I use it as my regular shampoo and conditioner. They both smell great and can be used individually but the scents combined are incredible. I have very thick, medium length (goes about 3-5 inches past my shoulders) hair. I'll give you my routine. Before showering, if I have not used the solid conditioner yet, I will cut it into several pieces. Each piece is probably about 1in. x 1in. x 0.5in. but I don't have an exact measurement that I use. An $18.00 brick of the stuff (I usually buy in store) will last me 2-3 months. A tub of the shampoo lasts me 3-4 months. When I first get into the shower I scoop a reasonably-sized dollop of the shampoo (think 2 quarter size) and lather a little in between my hands then rub it into my scalp. Initially it will not lather well but it is working. Next I take a much smaller amount of the shampoo (probably a little smaller than 1 quarter size) and apply it straight to my scalp. This will lather incredibly well. Once I feel as though I have lathered and scrubbed the shampoo enough I will rinse it out and make sure that my hair is completely soaked through with water and then I turn off the water. Then I take one of the mini bricks of conditioner that I have pre-cut from the Tupperware I keep it in. I then section my hair into four fairly even sections and separate the conditioner into four equal pieces as well. I rub each small piece into each section, focusing on the ends of the hair and any part where there are tangles until I feel like it has been evenly dispersed. It does not feel as substantial as regular conditioner but it is there. Any leftover I have I rub vigorously into my hands until it creates a paste-like texture and I rub it into my scalp. Then I turn the water back on, rinse it out, and finish up whatever else I am doing in the shower. I let my hair air dry overnight (I usually shower at night) and when I wake up my hair is soft, tangle free, and it smells amazing. My hair is naturally very voluminous so I'm not sure if I am really the correct person to be asking about the volumizing effects but I will say that it does give my hair slightly more volume and natural waves than my old CHI shampoo and conditioner did. I would say the "cons" of the products are their cost and the learning process required to use them effectively. The "pros" are the scent, the value, the longevity, and the natural wave and softness that I get from using it. I usually only have to wash my hair once a week using this. Any minor grease I get rid of using a dry shampoo (usually Lush's vanilla puff powder or coconut deodorant). Also, Big solid conditioner was one of my first Lush products. I have been using it since regularly since this July and I have just finished up my first tub of the shampoo and my second brick of the conditioner. Overall, I would say that it is definitely a worthy buy if you are considering it and I most definitely would repurchase it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Is the form on the site the only way to contact CS by email? I hit submit but it's stuck on the processing thing.

I'm a little concerned about my order since since the shipping status is still listed as not known and my order history shows Sikkim Girls twice instead of BÃ»che de NoÃ«l and Sikkim Girls, and this is what my order details look like:


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Yes! I use it as my regular shampoo and conditioner. They both smell great and can be used individually but the scents combined are incredible. I have very thick, medium length (goes about 3-5 inches past my shoulders) hair. I'll give you my routine. Before showering, if I have not used the solid conditioner yet, I will cut it into several pieces. Each piece is probably about 1in. x 1in. x 0.5in. but I don't have an exact measurement that I use. An $18.00 brick of the stuff (I usually buy in store) will last me 2-3 months. A tub of the shampoo lasts me 3-4 months. When I first get into the shower I scoop a reasonably-sized dollop of the shampoo (think 2 quarter size) and lather a little in between my hands then rub it into my scalp. Initially it will not lather well but it is working. Next I take a much smaller amount of the shampoo (probably a little smaller than 1 quarter size) and apply it straight to my scalp. This will lather incredibly well. Once I feel as though I have lathered and scrubbed the shampoo enough I will rinse it out and make sure that my hair is completely soaked through with water and then I turn off the water. Then I take one of the mini bricks of conditioner that I have pre-cut from the Tupperware I keep it in. I then section my hair into four fairly even sections and separate the conditioner into four equal pieces as well. I rub each small piece into each section, focusing on the ends of the hair and any part where there are tangles until I feel like it has been evenly dispersed. It does not feel as substantial as regular conditioner but it is there. Any leftover I have I rub vigorously into my hands until it creates a paste-like texture and I rub it into my scalp. Then I turn the water back on, rinse it out, and finish up whatever else I am doing in the shower. I let my hair air dry overnight (I usually shower at night) and when I wake up my hair is soft, tangle free, and it smells amazing. My hair is naturally very voluminous so I'm not sure if I am really the correct person to be asking about the volumizing effects but I will say that it does give my hair slightly more volume and natural waves than my old CHI shampoo and conditioner did. I would say the "cons" of the products are their cost and the learning process required to use them effectively. The "pros" are the scent, the value, the longevity, and the natural wave and softness that I get from using it. I usually only have to wash my hair once a week using this. Any minor grease I get rid of using a dry shampoo (usually Lush's vanilla puff powder or coconut deodorant). Also, Big solid conditioner was one of my first Lush products. I have been using it since regularly since this July and I have just finished up my first tub of the shampoo and my second brick of the conditioner. Overall, I would say that it is definitely a worthy buy if you are considering it and I most definitely would repurchase it.


 Thank you for such an honest &amp; detailed response!! I dont need a crazy amount of volume, just enough to make my hair not so...flat. Sounds like this will be perfect for that! And thank you for the info on your routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wasn't sure how most people went about using/storing the bars of conditioner/shampoo but I love the idea of cutting it into smaller pieces. I probably would have tried to rub the whole thing over my head haha I'm going to go for it! Still trying to decide what else, if anything, to buy. It's birthday month so I figure a few fun purchases are justified; )


----------



## tweakabell

Yay it came and fast too since it had to clear customs. 2 boxes/18 pounds worth of lush lmao. Those fairy cones are much bigger than they looked online.


----------



## makeitupasigo

@tweakabell haha I love your profile pic. You're such a classy gal!


----------



## tweakabell

Of course, nothing but class LOL


----------



## makeitupasigo

By the way, that looks like an amazing haul! What is the gift set in the back? Also, I'm super jealous that you managed to get your hands on some Snow Fairy. I came too late in the sale to get it.


----------



## tweakabell

The christmas bathtime favorites set,a variety of 12 bath bombs/melts/bubble bars. Yea snow fairy was sold out, its what sold me on the cones, I got a lil sample in my SS gift so I jumped on what I could get.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 Yay it came and fast too since it had to clear customs. 2 boxes/18 pounds worth of lush lmao. Those fairy cones are much bigger than they looked online.
Did yours come UPS or USPS? They told me mine shipped on 12/28 but I don't have a tracking number to stalk it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell

I ordered from the NA site. It shipped ups and I had upgraded my shipping from the lowest tier because it was only $2 more. I can't answer for those that ordered from the UK site.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

I still can't get their CS email form to work lol. I guess I'll call them on Monday morning, I'm too lazy to do it over the weekend. I'm guessing they must have lost my order slip or something and never filled it. It looks like they ship via UPS and I have nothing listed on my UPS my choice calendar for the next few weeks, and nothing showing that a label has even been printed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still can't get their CS email form to work lol. I guess I'll call them on Monday morning, I'm too lazy to do it over the weekend. I'm guessing they must have lost my order slip or something and never filled it. It looks like they ship via UPS and I have nothing listed on my UPS my choice calendar for the next few weeks, and nothing showing that a label has even been printed.
For North America or the UK? If it's the UK, the e-mail is just [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For North America or the UK? If it's the UK, the e-mail is just [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For North America  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had ordered from the UK instead lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld

My US order is on its way, but I still haven't gotten shipping for my UK order (placed on the 27th). I just emailed them to see if they can check on it for me!


----------



## OiiO

I never received shipping on my first UK order (placed on 12/22) but it arrived safe and sound by USPS earlier today, so it took about 2 weeks to get here.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I got one of my UK orders yesterday but half of the items weren't in the box. I'm going to contact them today to see what's up.


----------



## slinka

> I got one of my UK orders yesterday but half of the items weren't in the box. I'm going to contact them today to see what's up.


 That makes me sad and it's not even my order =p Surely they'll fix the problem.


----------



## LesleyLush

Has anyone heard about the Valentines day items? Im new to Lush, when do they normally come out with the products?

I seen someone post something about a Prince Charming Shower Gel. It looks like it going to be awesome.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Did anyone else notice that they restocked Snow Fairy on the sale? I can't afford to buy anything else from them right now but I really want me some Snow Fairy.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else notice that they restocked Snow Fairy on the sale? I can't afford to buy anything else from them right now but I really want me some Snow Fairy.
Nooo. Don't tell me that! Luckily I can resist since I found a hidden Snow Fairy in my closet!


----------



## gemstone

I got the Santa's lip scrub for christmas this year, but I find the little waxy hearts sooo annoying.  Do all of the lip scrubs have something like this on top, or was it just the christmas one?


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooo. Don't tell me that! Luckily I can resist since I found a hidden Snow Fairy in my closet!
Awww!  I wish I had a hidden Snow Fairy in my closet.


----------



## tweakabell

So tempted to get the rose jam since I have snow fairy but I just put in a candle order and hubby comes home for a month so no pay. maybe next year.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Santa's lip scrub for christmas this year, but I find the little waxy hearts sooo annoying.  Do all of the lip scrubs have something like this on top, or was it just the christmas one?
No, their other lips scrubs are plain with no glitter or hearts. My personal favorite is the popcorn scrub because it tastes exactly like kettle corn but bubble gum is good if you like very sweet tastes and mint julips tastes like mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## JayneDoe

I have to stop reading this thread, I'm on a lush no buy until I use up all the lush items I have, the christmas stuff is always my favorite and I didn't buy one thing this year. Now to get through about 20 bottles of shower gel


----------



## DoubleShot

***Lush Virgin alert! I'll be purchasing Caca Rouge henna hair dye in a couple of weeks and was wondering of any of you ladies had any suggestions for must-haves by lush?


----------



## twotonetiff

I've been a Lushie for about 5 years, my go to items were ocean salt, daddy O, and aquamarina. I get bumps on my arms and ocean salt got rid of them. Daddy O is a great shampoo for blonde hair, loved the scent and only needed a little bit, compared to the handful I normally use with other products. Aquamarina cleaned my face gently, and left it feeling soft. Now my go to items are Dirty! It is the best scent! I could sniff it all day! So fresh minty and minty clean, love the shower liquid wash. I also share the body spray as well with my husband. We fight over it lol. Hugs are extra long when he is wearing it. My friend doesn't like it, I sprayed a lot on so it would last all day, it was too much for her and she said I smelled like a hippy forest lol. Also now I'm obsessed with mint juleps paired with honey trap. Why haven't I tried this sooner?!?! My lips are baby soft bc of this. Baby soft, in the winter! This is a first for me. We've been getting -20 degrees and I'm literally amazed by this. I've used everything from baby lips, eos, carmex Ect. Nothing compares. Lastly, I tried dream cream for the first time, and I get eczema on my hands in the winter. (I have this expensive chemical concauction from my dermatologist, but don't use bc of all the chemicals in it) One use. One use, I tried it in the store-it was gone the next day. It's creeping back up on me now and I have to buy some soon! So now those are my current go toos. Bath bombs are always nice, but id rather buy things that I could use more than once! I wish I could work for lush!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

***Lush Virgin alert!

I'll be purchasing Caca Rouge henna hair dye in a couple of weeks and was wondering of any of you ladies had any suggestions for must-haves by lush?

If you have any questions about Caca henna feel free to pm me or just ask on here!  I've used Caca Brun for about 3 years now and I have it down pretty well.  I really recommend using it over box dye!

As for must haves, I love the fresh face masks, the bubblegum lip scrub, mange too and strawberry massage bars, avobath and other bath bombs, juniper solid shampoo, American cream conditioner for my fine curly hair, Ro's Argan body conditioner for these horrible winter months...if I had the money I'd only buy from here!   But really the employees are awesome and well-trained at helping you find products that fit your own body and skin needs.


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

***Lush Virgin alert!

I'll be purchasing Caca Rouge henna hair dye in a couple of weeks and was wondering of any of you ladies had any suggestions for must-haves by lush?
My favorites are dream cream, eu roma water, and silky underwear.  I am a big fan of the cupcake face mask and the flying fox shower gel.  Just smell everything and let your nose chose for you


----------



## DoubleShot

> My favorites are dream cream, eu roma water, and silky underwear. Â I am a big fan of the cupcake face mask and the flying fox shower gel. Â Just smell everything and let your nose chose for youÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well I can't smell anything since I'm buying online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No lush stores near me. I'm kind of taking a shot in the dark with scents.


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well I can't smell anything since I'm buying online



No lush stores near me. I'm kind of taking a shot in the dark with scents.
Oh no!  I don't think lush really makes any *bad* scents, but be aware that a lot of things tend to have that patchouli/"hippy" scents, which I am not crazy about.  But they are pretty good at giving an accurate description of scents on the website.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

I finally got around to calling them since I still haven't heard anything about my order and found out that they had run out of BÃ»che de NoÃ«l  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The rep I spoke with said that it was being substituted with another product (but didn't say which one) and that they were also including a goodie bag of products as an apology, and had upgraded my shipping to air as well. I'm a little annoyed that I had to find out they oversold a product by calling them though. I would have been super pissed if I FINALLY got my package and opened it just to find that the product I had been most looking forward to had been substituted without any notice...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been a Lushie for about 5 years, my go to items were ocean salt, daddy O, and aquamarina. I get bumps on my arms and ocean salt got rid of them. Daddy O is a great shampoo for blonde hair, loved the scent and only needed a little bit, compared to the handful I normally use with other products. Aquamarina cleaned my face gently, and left it feeling soft.

Now my go to items are Dirty! It is the best scent! I could sniff it all day! So fresh minty and minty clean, love the shower liquid wash. I also share the body spray as well with my husband. We fight over it lol. Hugs are extra long when he is wearing it. My friend doesn't like it, I sprayed a lot on so it would last all day, it was too much for her and she said I smelled like a hippy forest lol.

Also now I'm obsessed with *mint juleps paired with honey trap*. Why haven't I tried this sooner?!?! My lips are baby soft bc of this. Baby soft, in the winter! This is a first for me. We've been getting -20 degrees and I'm literally amazed by this. I've used everything from baby lips, eos, carmex Ect. Nothing compares.

Lastly, I tried dream cream for the first time, and I get eczema on my hands in the winter. (I have this expensive chemical concauction from my dermatologist, but don't use bc of all the chemicals in it) One use. One use, I tried it in the store-it was gone the next day. It's creeping back up on me now and I have to buy some soon!

So now those are my current go toos. Bath bombs are always nice, but id rather buy things that I could use more than once!

I wish I could work for lush!

Mint Julips paired with Honey Trap is AMAZING! Seriously makes my lips feel so nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got around to calling them since I still haven't heard anything about my order and found out that they had run out of BÃ»che de NoÃ«l  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The rep I spoke with said that it was being substituted with another product (but didn't say which one) and that they were also including a goodie bag of products as an apology, and had upgraded my shipping to air as well. I'm a little annoyed that I had to find out they oversold a product by calling them though. I would have been super pissed if I FINALLY got my package and opened it just to find that the product I had been most looking forward to had been substituted without any notice...
At least they're taking care of it! Lush has outstanding customer service!

And I just got my boxing day order in today! I got 2 of the bath bomb/bubble bar gift sets so now I have 24 individual lovely bath goodies. Hoarder much?!


----------



## Beeyutifull

I am so jealous of you ladies. I'm holding off making a Lush order and waiting for their Valentine's Day items, so anxious to know what they're gonna have!! Also I should have two $10 gift cards on 2/1 heading my way since I ordered over the minimum during that promotion they had.

I found reviews of last year's items and they looked awesome!! I'd take any of them.

I haven't even been using Lush for a year yet so I'm super excited about all the item releases etc. It's just SO hard to wait to place an order. But I know good things will come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I too, do not have a Lush store near me but you better believe if they open one up I will be the FIRST in line to try and get a job there!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
At least they're taking care of it! Lush has outstanding customer service!

Yup! I actually just got my shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy

I ordered Lush stuff for the first time during the BOGO, and I got 100 ml Snowfairy and an I Want Candy Scent, among other things, but I really can't stand the smell. It's too sweet for me and is giving me a headache just sitting by it. I'm so sad because I (usually) love candy scents, and was super excited to get it. Anyway, because most of the Christmas stuff is gone, and I don't want to exchange or return it because I won't get the full value. Do you guys know of any swap groups for lush stuff?


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *zuribabyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered Lush stuff for the first time during the BOGO, and I got 100 ml Snowfairy and an I Want Candy Scent, among other things, but I really can't stand the smell. It's too sweet for me and is giving me a headache just sitting by it. I'm so sad because I (usually) love candy scents, and was super excited to get it. Anyway, because most of the Christmas stuff is gone, and I don't want to exchange or return it because I won't get the full value. Do you guys know of any swap groups for lush stuff?
My advice would be to set up a trade list on this site. Many people, myself included, would love to have some of those products and would be very willing to trade for them. Iwould post a formal list of all the products you don't want, give people a general idea of what you do want and wait for the offers to pour in. Good luck!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy

> Yay it came and fast too since it had to clear customs. 2 boxes/18 pounds worth of lush lmao. Those fairy cones are much bigger than they looked online.


 Omg your order looks amazing!!!!!!. Im a lush newbie.. received some items from my amazing secret santa and am definitely hooked now! Tweekabell I noticed you are northern californi, so am I! Where do you live?


----------



## zuribabyyy

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My advice would be to set up a trade list on this site. Many people, myself included, would love to have some of those products and would be very willing to trade for them. Iwould post a formal list of all the products you don't want, give people a general idea of what you do want and wait for the offers to pour in. Good luck!

Just made my list. Thanks for your advice, hopefully I'll get some offers soon!


----------



## chaostheory

I just bought the popcorn lip scrub and oh my it was delicious! I was worried it would taste like buttery popcorn, but it's really just salty and sweet. Love it! Question: it expires in one month. Does it actually expire? Can I use it after that? What happens to it? Will it be safe/good to use? Any of your experiences are greatly appreciated! Thanks, Lushies!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *zuribabyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered Lush stuff for the first time during the BOGO, and I got 100 ml Snowfairy and an I Want Candy Scent, among other things, but I really can't stand the smell. It's too sweet for me and is giving me a headache just sitting by it. I'm so sad because I (usually) love candy scents, and was super excited to get it. Anyway, because most of the Christmas stuff is gone, and I don't want to exchange or return it because I won't get the full value. Do you guys know of any swap groups for lush stuff?
Definitely a trade list! Or try selling on Ebay. You bet I'll bet looking at the trade list tho! I didn't buy anymore of that scent &amp; kind of regret it now LOL. I still have one Snow fairy left from last year that I'll hoard. I also found a Ponche which I don't like lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just bought the popcorn lip scrub and oh my it was delicious! I was worried it would taste like buttery popcorn, but it's really just salty and sweet. Love it! Question: it expires in one month. Does it actually expire? Can I use it after that? What happens to it? Will it be safe/good to use? Any of your experiences are greatly appreciated! Thanks, Lushies!
You just bought it and its expiring in a month? I would honestly take it back. All lip scrubs I've bought have had at least a year and a half expiration when I bought it. But to answer your question anyway, I have used them expired and they were fine haha.


----------



## tweakabell

> Omg your order looks amazing!!!!!!. Im a lush newbie.. received some items from my amazing secret santa and am definitely hooked now! Tweekabell I noticed you are northern californi, so am I! Where do you live?


Sacramento area


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just bought the popcorn lip scrub and oh my it was delicious! I was worried it would taste like buttery popcorn, but it's really just salty and sweet. Love it! Question: it expires in one month. Does it actually expire? Can I use it after that? What happens to it? Will it be safe/good to use? Any of your experiences are greatly appreciated! Thanks, Lushies!
You just bought it and its expiring in a month? I would honestly take it back. All lip scrubs I've bought have had at least a year and a half expiration when I bought it. But to answer your question anyway, I have used them expired and they were fine haha.

is it from the UK? I think they date their stuff backwards lol...


----------



## makeitupasigo

> is it from the UK? I think they date their stuff backwards lol...


 I never would have thought of that! I always forget that America's dates are written backwards. Almost every other country uses d/m/y instead of m/d/y. Good catch!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

ok, I'm officially impressed at how fast Lush got my order out after I called to see what was going on! not only did I get tracking a few hours after I called, but it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow and it was shipped from canada and I'm down in texas!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy

> Sacramento area


 I'm in Sonoma county but my best friend lives in Sacramento so I'm up there a few times a year if you ever want to have a makeuptalk play date : )


----------



## jesemiaud

I am getting so anxious for my Boxing day orders. The weather keeps delaying shipment on my US order. I've received emails on 12/29 that my two UK orders have been dispatched so I hope that means that I will get them soon.


----------



## mgarcia

I am anxiously awaiting my order as well. I placed it almost two weeks ago and am still waiting. Dang weather is delaying my shipment and I can hardly stand it, haha!


----------



## chaostheory

My order came with a sample of "sea vegetable" and it smelled so delicious...but after I got out of the shower I was itching ALL OVER. I have really sensitive skin but I thought I'd be just fine w/ LUSH because they are natural, etc. Did anyone have the same issue w/ that specific soap too?


----------



## jesemiaud

Woohoo! I got my US order today...I love everything except for the Snow Fairy Sparkle Massage Bar. Sorry all you Snow Fairy fans but I cannot stand the smell! Too bad I got two since they were B1G1. I guess I'll have to see if I can trade them for something else.


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo! I got my US order today...I love everything except for the Snow Fairy Sparkle Massage Bar. Sorry all you Snow Fairy fans but I cannot stand the smell! Too bad I got two since they were B1G1. I guess I'll have to see if I can trade them for something else.
I am also not into snow fairy!  But I don't like super sugary scents


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

I went to lush and picked up 2 goodies! I got the green macaron bubble bar one and some bath bomb that's purple and sparkley. Woohoo!


----------



## TXSlainte

My first Boxing Day order was on my doorstep today! I got 2 lip scrubs, 2 Sandy Santas and two wrapped gifts that I ordered because they didn't have the one I really wanted. I'm going to give those to 2 of my coworkers who really helped me out this week when my flight home was canceled on Sunday and rescheduled for today. They should get something, since I had 4 extra days of vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first Boxing Day order was on my doorstep today! I got 2 lip scrubs, 2 Sandy Santas and two wrapped gifts that I ordered because they didn't have the one I really wanted. I'm going to give those to 2 of my coworkers who really helped me out this week when my flight home was canceled on Sunday and rescheduled for today. They should get something, since I had 4 extra days of vacation.





That's so thoughtful! 

I'm going to lush over the weekend.  I'm really excited.  I'm going on a mini vacation to Atlantic City and I really like the lush there.  They have really helpful sales associates and it's not the size of my closet!  I plan on getting a lot  Don't really know all of what I'm going to get yet though.  So far I have planned to get:

curly wurly (my favorite shampoo and I'm almost out of it)

karma kream (so excited for this, had a sample before and loved it)

a few bath bombs - I'm thinking avobomb and big blue.  haven't tried either of those yet.

a few bubble bars

I might try a lip balm as well.  My lips have been so dry lately and nothing I have has been working that great. 

yay!  I can't wait!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first Boxing Day order was on my doorstep today! I got 2 lip scrubs, 2 Sandy Santas and two wrapped gifts that I ordered because they didn't have the one I really wanted. I'm going to give those to 2 of my coworkers who really helped me out this week when my flight home was canceled on Sunday and rescheduled for today. They should get something, since I had 4 extra days of vacation.





First I totally wish I was your coworker at this point! That is so sweet of you!! I'm sure they will become hooked on lush!

Second, has anyone tried the Gorgeous face moisturizer? I got it in my "Treats" package that my boyfriend got me for Christmas. OMG this stuff is AMAZEBALLS. I have been having a really bad breakout on my forehead for like 2 weeks now and my vanishing cream wasn't doing anything to combat it. I started using the Gorgeous sample like 3 days ago and my skin has really cleared up!! I am so upset though because this stuff costs $89.95 on the site!!! No way I could ever bring myself to purchase that!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Got my order just now and it was my original order, nothing subbed lol. I'm so confused now but other than that I don't really care, I got what I really wanted to try in the end so everything is ok in my book.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Got my order! So excited to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I was supposed to get one of my orders today, but UPS says "Exception" and that there was a late train yesterday. BAH HUMBUG.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

I got my two UK orders today and saw that I had ordered a THIRD Snow Fairy Sparkle...sheesh...what was I thinking ordering three of something that I had no idea what it was going to smell like. Also I ordered the Snow Fairy gift cone for my daughter (maybe I'll give her all the SFSparkles I have, lol), but unfortunately, that was missing. I sent off an email...hopefully they can send one out. It was for her birthday which is next Weds so unfortunately she won't get it in time. Having rough luck with her gifts. Another thing I ordered for her is back ordered and won't get her in time either.


----------



## gemstone

My UK boxing day order arrived!!





The sultana soap that came in the winter garden set wasn't wrapped, so it made kind of a mess.  It didn't ruin anything thankfully, but it did make my whole room smell amazing


----------



## mgarcia

> I was supposed to get one of my orders today, but UPS says "Exception" and that there was a late train yesterday. BAH HUMBUG.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine says the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was supposed to get one of my orders today, but UPS says "Exception" and that there was a late train yesterday. BAH HUMBUG.





Mine says the same thing.



I get that stuff happens, but I really wish they'd update it with a new projected delivery date or something!!


----------



## mgarcia

> I get that stuff happens, but I really wish they'd update it with a new projected delivery date or something!!


 Mine finally updated this morning. I should be getting it on Monday after waiting about three weeks since I placed the order. This is the longest I've ever had to wait for an online order! Hopefully yours has updated and will be to you soon!


----------



## jesemiaud

Awww...I heard back from Lush UK and the snow fairy gift cones are out of stock. They are giving me a refund. I'll guess I'll head over to Lush on my lunch hour on Monday and see what else I can find for her.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww...I heard back from Lush UK and the snow fairy gift cones are out of stock. They are giving me a refund. I'll guess I'll head over to Lush on my lunch hour on Monday and see what else I can find for her.
Ok, that is the weirdest thing! No sooner than I posted, the mail lady dropped off another lush package on my doorstep and it was the Snow Fairy Cone! Weird...they just broke the order up into two shipments and one came a day later. My daughter will be happy and saves me a trip on Monday.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, that is the weirdest thing! No sooner than I posted, the mail lady dropped off another lush package on my doorstep and it was the Snow Fairy Cone! Weird...they just broke the order up into two shipments and one came a day later. My daughter will be happy and saves me a trip on Monday.

That's super weird but I'm glad it worked out for you!!

I tried the BÃ»che de NoÃ«l last night and I swear my face has NEVER felt this soft before. I thought it wasn't going to work at all for me because it initially left this slightly greasy residue on my face and I thought I'd wake up with a really oily face like I usually do with products that leave that type of residue, but didn't. Definitely pleasantly surprised!


----------



## makeitupasigo

Not to get too ahead of myself but has anyone here seen the new Valentine's limited edition products? I don't know about you guys but I want the lip gloss (The Kiss), the vanilla massage bar (Close to You), and the shower gel (Prince Charming) the most. I'm probably going to try each at least once though.


----------



## FormosaHoney

My LUSH order has been stuck in Portlandia since January 4th after departing from Canada a couple of days before that.  All movement have stopped.  Anyone else experiencing strange Portlandia layover of their LUSH box?


----------



## SarahNull

I love LUSH! They make the best natural body soaps. I also love their dusting powders and bath bombs.


----------



## cougar207

My Boxing Day order arrived almost one week ago and I have been having so much fun playing with everything. I am thinking about placing another order soon. Does anyone have any hair product recommendations? I have naturally wavy to curly hair and live in the Pacific Northwest. I feel like it is always frizzy no matter what and I can't let it air dry without it becoming a mess. Does lush have any products that tame and add shine?


----------



## slinka

Hey...hey you guys.

I FINALLY GOT SOME LUSH FOR MESELF.

Soooo many bath bombs, and um, this leave-in hair treatment thing that I can't remember the name of (lady said it would be best since I have an incredible amount of hair to get that rather than a hair mask thingy.), and bubblegum lip scrub. So excited! The drawer I stuffed it all in is so amazing when I open it, lol. the smellllllssssss.


----------



## tweakabell

Yay slinka! Like the new pic too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *cougar207* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Boxing Day order arrived almost one week ago and I have been having so much fun playing with everything. I am thinking about placing another order soon. Does anyone have any hair product recommendations? I have naturally wavy to curly hair and live in the Pacific Northwest. I feel like it is always frizzy no matter what and I can't let it air dry without it becoming a mess. Does lush have any products that tame and add shine?
Ultimate shine shampoo bar (the white one)


----------



## slinka

> Yay slinka! Like the new pic too!


 Why thanks m'lady!


----------



## chelsealynn

> My Boxing Day order arrived almost one week ago and I have been having so much fun playing with everything. I am thinking about placing another order soon. Does anyone have any hair product recommendations? I have naturally wavy to curly hair and live in the Pacific Northwest. I feel like it is always frizzy no matter what and I can't let it air dry without it becoming a mess. Does lush have any products that tame and add shine?


 They have a shampoo called Curly Wurly that is for curly and wavy hair. I have wavy hair with some curls and I use it and love it. It helps with keeping my hair smooth and manageable. I tend to get tangles as well and I have had so many less issues with them since using it.


----------



## JayneDoe

Does anyone know if the Magic Mushroom and Ex Factor will be back this year? I usually buy them for my kids every Valentines Day.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know if the Magic Mushroom and Ex Factor will be back this year? I usually buy them for my kids every Valentines Day.
From what I have seen, it doesn't look like it but I could be wrong. Check their site!


----------



## mgarcia

This is my first Lush order so I don't know much about them. Do they send out free samples with every order or is it hit or miss? I should finally be getting my order from just after Christmas today. I'm so excited!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

My order that I was supposed to get on Thursday or Friday is finally supposed to be delivered tomorrow. (A late train seriously caused a 4-5 day delay??? Alright then!)
 
 
Excited!
 
I have no idea when my UK order will be here, and I"m more excited about that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My LUSH order has been stuck in Portlandia since January 4th after departing from Canada a couple of days before that.  All movement have stopped.  Anyone else experiencing strange Portlandia layover of their LUSH box?
That happened to me! Been waiting since Friday, just got my order today!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Are the Lush Valentine's goodies up already? I've been searching their site but did not find them....I saw someone's blog post about them but I want to order now!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are the Lush Valentine's goodies up already? I've been searching their site but did not find them....I saw someone's blog post about them but I want to order now!!
Lush UK has their Valentine's Day items up on their site!


----------



## Beeyutifull

> Lush UK has their Valentine's Day items up on their site!


 Oh dear you just made me so happy and my wallet very upset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mgarcia

So, I came home to half of my lush order. I did the b1g1 and they only shipped out one. I emailed them so hopefully it won't be a big hassle.


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *mgarcia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I came home to half of my lush order. I did the b1g1 and they only shipped out one. I emailed them so hopefully it won't be a big hassle.
Their customer service is unparalleled! I'm sure your order will be fine.


----------



## mgarcia

> Their customer service is unparalleled! I'm sure your order will be fine.


 I've heard that several times so I'm not super worried about it. I was just bummed when I got home from work and realized they made a mistake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesshh3

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a nice big order on LUSH UK site when the sale went live, and now that @FormosaHoney mentioned some items are back in stock on the US site, I decided to grab some more soaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You guys are such enablers, and I love it!


*Order Placed:* Jan 1, 2014




Noriko - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *01736
Qty: 2

$6.95



Snowcake - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *00832
Qty: 2

$7.95



Shoot for the Stars - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *03895
Qty: 2

$6.95



Angel's Delight - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *00833
Qty: 2

$5.95



Mr. Punch - Buy 1, Get 1 *Item #: *03745
Qty: 2

$6.95 I also ordered 2 shoot for the stars.....and 4 snowcake hehe


----------



## Tiffany27la

I'm heading to the Lush here in Beirut tomorrow afternoon and I am BEYOND excited!!! WOOOOOOT!!

I can't believe I'm popping my Lush "cherry" all the way over here lol!! I sure hope they have the new Valentine's stuff out!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I'm heading to the Lush here in Beirut tomorrow afternoon and I am BEYOND excited!!! WOOOOOOT!! I can't believe I'm popping my Lush "cherry" all the way over here lol!! I sure hope they have the new Valentine's stuff out!!


 Have fun, Tiffany!!! I still have to pm you back but have been busy with family. Make sure to pick up some Ocean Salt and bath bombs!


----------



## queeenb

I think my hair is falling from using squeaky green (I think that's what's it called).. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> I think my hair is falling from using squeaky green (I think that's what's it called).. Anyone else have this issue?


 I've used that and didn't notice any breakage...I use the white one now routinely and love it.


----------



## queeenb

> I've used that and didn't notice any breakage...I use the white one now routinely and love it.


I think my hair is falling from using squeaky green (I think that's what's it called).. Anyone else have this issue? Yup, kinda weird, I don't know if it's just me. Dr. Peppermint &amp; New! works well for me though.


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have fun, Tiffany!!! I still have to pm you back but have been busy with family.

Make sure to pick up some Ocean Salt and bath bombs!
AGGHH!! @KellyKaye, I'm so happy to see your face!! Ocean Salt and bath bombs are def on my list!!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Valentine's Day items are up on the Lush US site!!!! Shopping time!!


----------



## lioness90

I received my B1G1 lush order! They included an extra Snowcake and Angel's Delight! Mr. Punch makes me a bit nauseous (I didn't think that the gin would be that strong). Angel's Delight is so pretty! Snowcake smells delightful!


----------



## zuribabyyy

If anyone is interested, I started a Lush Swap group on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/628289470568633/


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Man, I'm not having much luck with my first Lush orders. After several delays, I finally got my UK order today. They didn't send my Snow Fairy cone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I contacted them and they are out of them. That was the item I most wanted! A bit bummed about that, but oh well. They said I can pick another item for the same price...but it was on sale so there aren't many items for that price that are anywhere close to equal in excting-ness. 

And I'm a little put off by the fact that they didn't contact me and let me know it was out of stock, that I had to wait ages until it got here to find it missing.

Oh well! At least I have my other goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mgarcia

> Man, I'm not having much luck with my first Lush orders. After several delays, I finally got my UK order today. They didn't send my Snow Fairy cone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I contacted them and they are out of them. That was the item I most wanted! A bit bummed about that, but oh well. They said I can pick another item for the same price...but it was on sale so there aren't many items for that price that are anywhere close to equal in excting-ness.Â  And I'm a little put off by the fact that they didn't contact me and let me know it was out of stock, that I had to wait ages until it got here to find it missing. Oh well! At least I have my other goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, my first Lush order didn't go any better. I did a bogo and they didn't include my 'go'. I contacted them and have yet to hear back with a resolution. That was two days ago after I had waited to receive my order for about three weeks.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

I got my ~$100 U.S. Lush order today. This is my first Lush experience ever. I was overwhelmed with everything as I unpacked the order. It had a note attached explaining they replaced a few items. But, they swapped stuff for higher value items. Like, I got Lush Ho Ho Ho gift set ($15ish) for the Melting Snowman ($6ish). So, I can't really complain. I'm excited for a bath tonight. This has been such a stressful week. I don't know what to try first, though. And, I actually ended up getting more products to try with the substitutions.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Went to Lush while I was in Sacramento and purchased a lot of stuff! -Jumping Juniper shampoo bar -Marilyn hair treatment -BIG conditioner -2 enchanter bath bombs -2 Lord of Misrule -yuzu and cocoa bubble bar -the comforter bubble bar -catastrophe cosmetics face mask - 1/2 pound of snowcake soap It was so much fun!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went to Lush while I was in Sacramento and purchased a lot of stuff!

-Jumping Juniper shampoo bar
-Marilyn hair treatment
-BIG conditioner
-2 enchanter bath bombs
-2 Lord of Misrule
-yuzu and cocoa bubble bar
-the comforter bubble bar
-catastrophe cosmetics face mask
- 1/2 pound of snowcake soap

It was so much fun!!!
Although it's nice to order online, it's definitely worth the experience to actually go in-store. Their staff are so kind and helpful! It's nice that you had a good time. A couple warnings about the Marilyn hair treatment, if you have long hair it is very easy to use the whole tub in one go. I use a dye brush to apply the product. You can get the one I use for less than a dollar here. Even though the label says 20 minutes, it's better to leave it in for longer. Also, if you are interested in the "bleaching" effects, you should sit out in the sun when you use it, it will help intensify the effectiveness of the lightening ingredients. Also, if you want to know more about the Big shampoo I mad a post about that and the corresponding conditioner. Just a few tips from someone who has used the products for a long time!


----------



## mgarcia

So after a couple emails and not getting a response back about not getting my 'get one' deal, I finally decided to call. Super amazing customer service on the phone! They were all out of stock of the set I ordered so they let me pick out anything I wanted that was close to the original price! I picked the neon love Valetines gift set and am super excited to get my new goodies!


----------



## Beeyutifull

I just put in a huge order in yesterday with Lush and it shipped the same day. Here's what I'm getting. 

Dorothy

Twilight x 2

Dragon's Egg x 2

Big Blue

American Cream conditioner

Sultana of Soap

Small buffy bar

Lord of Misrule x 2

Blue Fun

The Comforter

Sunnyside

Neon Love Soap

Prince Charming

Tender is the Night

Love Locket

Close to you

The Enchanter

Btw....my wallet officially hates me right now. But this will be an awesome haul!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Man, I'm not having much luck with my first Lush orders. After several delays, I finally got my UK order today. They didn't send my Snow Fairy cone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I contacted them and they are out of them. That was the item I most wanted! A bit bummed about that, but oh well. They said I can pick another item for the same price...but it was on sale so there aren't many items for that price that are anywhere close to equal in excting-ness.Â  And I'm a little put off by the fact that they didn't contact me and let me know it was out of stock, that I had to wait ages until it got here to find it missing. Oh well! At least I have my other goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Check your label...does it say 1 of 2? This happened to me and I got the snow fairy cone the next day packaged separately. It had a 2 of 2 on the label which made me go back and notice my first label was numbered. I hope that is the case with you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I'm not having much luck with my first Lush orders. After several delays, I finally got my UK order today. They didn't send my Snow Fairy cone




I contacted them and they are out of them. That was the item I most wanted! A bit bummed about that, but oh well. They said I can pick another item for the same price...but it was on sale so there aren't many items for that price that are anywhere close to equal in excting-ness. 

And I'm a little put off by the fact that they didn't contact me and let me know it was out of stock, that I had to wait ages until it got here to find it missing.

Oh well! At least I have my other goodies.




Check your label...does it say 1 of 2? This happened to me and I got the snow fairy cone the next day packaged separately. It had a 2 of 2 on the label which made me go back and notice my first label was numbered. I hope that is the case with you. Nope, unfortunately not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

Can you believe I got this as a thank you gift from my wonderful (and way too generous) santee?



SO EXCITED. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dat sex bomb will be used first, me thinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, unfortunately not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Ok ladies,  I have been following this thread and finally bit the bullet. I have walked into Lush stores a few times but have never bought anything. I was always a little overwhelmed. Yesterday, I went in determined to buy something. The gal who helped me gave me a tour of the store, every product, tested masks, etc. She was so sweet! I bought a Sex Bomb, Butter Bomb, Candy Bubble Bar and the Brazened Honey Mask to start. Last night, I treated myself to a bath - used the mask, the Sex bomb and a glass of champagne.....omg, heaven! That bomb smells so good and I loved the scent. I especially love that the scent is still lingering on my skin the next day.

I am officially a Lushie!

So, what are your top 3 must haves, cause you know I am going back for more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok ladies,  I have been following this thread and finally bit the bullet. I have walked into Lush stores a few times but have never bought anything. I was always a little overwhelmed. Yesterday, I went in determined to buy something. The gal who helped me gave me a tour of the store, every product, tested masks, etc. She was so sweet! I bought a Sex Bomb, Butter Bomb, Candy Bubble Bar and the Brazened Honey Mask to start. Last night, I treated myself to a bath - used the mask, the Sex bomb and a glass of champagne.....omg, heaven! That bomb smells so good and I loved the scent. I especially love that the scent is still lingering on my skin the next day.

I am officially a Lushie!

So, what are your top 3 must haves, cause you know I am going back for more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of the things I've tried (I've now amassed a bit of a collection in a short time period, haha!), I'm loving: Snowcake soap (which is only available at christmas time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Honey I Washed the Kids soap, Cupcake face mask, Rose Jam shower gel, Ro's Argan Oil Body Conditioner, Silky Underwear dusting powder, Shimmy Shimmy massage bar, and the Popcorn lip scrub. 

There's so much more I want to try...blasted no-buy...


----------



## makeitupasigo

My top ten are probably: 1) Big shampoo + conditioner 2) Popcorn lip scrub 3) R&amp;B hair moisturizer 4) cupcake face mask 5) butterball bath bomb 6) vanilla puff powder 7) vanillary solid perfume 8) vanilla deelite lotion 9) coconut deodorant powder (this is being discontinued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) 10) It started with a kiss lip tint


----------



## elizabethrose

COCONUT DEODORANT POWDER IS BEGIN DISCONTINUED!?

*runs to nearest Lush to buy all of them*


----------



## makeitupasigo

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  COCONUT DEODORANT POWDER IS BEGIN DISCONTINUED!?

*runs to nearest Lush to buy all of them*
Yes along with many other great products. I'll definitely miss the Ma bar, heavanilli massage bar, and a million kisses lip tint. Here's a list of what is being discontinued. It looks like their site is already out of the coconut deoderant, along with a few other ones. From the best of my memory here are all of the products being discontinued: Alkmaar, silk stocking skin tint, a million kisses lip tint, Friends with benefits massage bar, heavanilli massage bar, coconut deodorant, enchanter bath bomb, happy blooming bath melt, Creme Anglaise hand and body lotion, coco lotion hand and body lotion, almond and coconut smoothie shower smoothie, lust hand and body soap, Mange Too massage bar, demon in the dark hand and body soap, golden slumbers bath bomb, geo phyzz bath bomb, and Ma Bar bubble bar. It is highly likely that I have forgotten one so here is a picture of all that is being discontinued:





I guess I just knew about it because I am more obsessive about Lush than most. There are a few of these products that will most likely return in retro as well, so it is highly likely you may see one or more of these again.


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Of the things I've tried (I've now amassed a bit of a collection in a short time period, haha!), I'm loving: Snowcake soap (which is only available at christmas time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Honey I Washed the Kids soap, Cupcake face mask, Rose Jam shower gel, Ro's Argan Oil Body Conditioner, Silky Underwear dusting powder, Shimmy Shimmy massage bar, and the Popcorn lip scrub. 

There's so much more I want to try...blasted no-buy...


Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My top ten are probably:
1) Big shampoo + conditioner
2) Popcorn lip scrub
3) R&amp;B hair moisturizer
4) cupcake face mask
5) butterball bath bomb
6) vanilla puff powder
7) vanillary solid perfume
8) vanilla deelite lotion
9) coconut deodorant powder (this is being discontinued



)
10) It started with a kiss lip tint


Thank you for the tips. I think I definitely want to grab a lip scrub and dusting powder next time...well, everything on your lists, but gotta start somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How are their massage bars? Any recommendations for a romantic night with the hubby?


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Thank you for the tips. I think I definitely want to grab a lip scrub and dusting powder next time...well, everything on your lists, but gotta start somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  How are their massage bars? Any recommendations for a romantic night with the hubby?


 I would suggest heavanilli because it's got a sensual vanilla scent but if you can't find it because it is discontinued I would try tender is the night from their Valentine's line.


----------



## xchristina

Anybody have an idea of when the lush valentines stuff is on sale in the US? I missed out on the lipbalm last year so I gotta get it this year!


----------



## makeitupasigo

As far as I know, they are available in stores now! I know for a fact that they are available on their website here


----------



## xchristina

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as I know, they are available in stores now! I know for a fact that they are available on their website here
I called the store in my area and they said "end of January".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would suggest heavanilli because it's got a sensual vanilla scent but if you can't find it because it is discontinued I would try tender is the night from their Valentine's line.


Those sound fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## makeitupasigo

No problem [@]Hollie Haradon[/@] Always happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte

> Ok ladies,Â  I have been following this thread and finally bit the bullet. I have walked into Lush stores a few times but have never bought anything. I was always a little overwhelmed. Yesterday, I went in determined to buy something. The gal who helped me gave me a tour of the store, every product, tested masks, etc. She was so sweet! I bought a Sex Bomb, Butter Bomb, Candy Bubble Bar and the Brazened Honey Mask to start. Last night, I treated myself to a bath - used the mask, the Sex bomb and a glass of champagne.....omg, heaven! That bomb smells so good and I loved the scent. I especially love that the scent is still lingering on my skin the next day. I am officially a Lushie! So, what are your top 3 must haves, cause you know I am going back for more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There's no way I can narrow down my favs to 3! My must haves are Cynthia Sylvia Stout shampoo, Retread conditioner, Ocean Salt, Snowcake soap, Buffy body butter, and Dream Cream.


----------



## Beeyutifull

My top ten so far.

1. New solid shampoo bar

2. American Cream conditioner

3. Silky underwear dusting powder (wear it every day)

4. Sex Bomb- mmmm smells so good!

5. Hottie massage bar (this is really good to use to give a massage to the man in your life as it's not really fruity or anything kinda herbal-y

6. Twilight bath bomb and the shower gel (the shower gel was only available for Xmas- I did NOT buy enough and I miss it already)

7. Ocean Salt Shower Scrub

8. Buffy Conditioner bar

9. Comforter Bubble Bar

10. Dragon's Egg Bath Bomb


----------



## MUfiend

Does Lush have other sales like the Boxing Day sale? I keep buying but will go broke at this rate! I need some sales. Someone please tell me there's one after Valentines Day....please....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does Lush have other sales like the Boxing Day sale? I keep buying but will go broke at this rate! I need some sales. Someone please tell me there's one after Valentines Day....please....
Boxing Day is the only sale they have....just once a year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Boxing Day is the only sale they have....just once a year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is not entirely true. They do have sales intermittently throughout the year but they aren't consistent and none are as good of a deal as the boxing day sale, which is why people go crazy for the boxing day sale. If you are looking for Lush products at a steep discount I would suggest ordering from their uk site. I am about to make an order on their uk site which comes out to be just under $100 (including $15 of shipping). Just for fun, I put the same order into the us site. It cost nearly $150! Their uk items are almost always cheaper by a large margin. For example, a large pot of ocean salt scrub from the us site costs $35.95. I don't know about you but it is hard for me to spend nearly $40 on one product. On the uk site, the same size ocean salt costs $21.95 which is the cost of a small ocean salt in the us. Although waiting for the shipping can be a pain, ordering from the uk site gives you the best consistent discount on their products. Hope this helps!


----------



## Beeyutifull

I tried to compare an order on the UK site and the US site, however it only would save me $4. Not sure if I calculated something wrong, but $4 was not enough for me to wait forever for my products to arrive. I wasn't ordering my usual Ocean Salt or expensive stuff that I normally get, mainly the Vday stuff and bath bombs and bubble bars, but it didn't seem worth it for me.


----------



## SubJunkie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to compare an order on the UK site and the US site, however it only would save me $4. Not sure if I calculated something wrong, but $4 was not enough for me to wait forever for my products to arrive. I wasn't ordering my usual Ocean Salt or expensive stuff that I normally get, mainly the Vday stuff and bath bombs and bubble bars, but it didn't seem worth it for me.
I think the UK shipping is actually quicker than the US shipping. My package from the US took 14 days to arrive and I think UK packages take 10 days.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the UK shipping is actually quicker than the US shipping. My package from the US took 14 days to arrive and I think UK packages take 10 days. 
Not if you do air shipping. I got my package in 2 days from US- it shipped the same day I ordered it (last Wednesday) and I had it Friday night. I love the air shipping.


----------



## Beeyutifull

So I am going to Vegas next week....is it sad that I am mostly looking forward to stopping by the Lush store in Mandalay Bay? 

The nearest one to me here is 2 hours away, so I have never been to a Lush store. There's many products I haven't purchased yet because I am worried about the scents SO I am very worried that my wallet is not going to be happy with me next week. 

But I really do want to try to fresh face masks, so I will eventually have to make the 2 hour journey here because I don't think I'll be able to keep it fresh during my trip.


----------



## v0ltagekid

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is not entirely true. They do have sales intermittently throughout the year but they aren't consistent and none are as good of a deal as the boxing day sale, which is why people go crazy for the boxing day sale. If you are looking for Lush products at a steep discount I would suggest ordering from their uk site. I am about to make an order on their uk site which comes out to be just under $100 (including $15 of shipping). Just for fun, I put the same order into the us site. It cost nearly $150! Their uk items are almost always cheaper by a large margin. For example, a large pot of ocean salt scrub from the us site costs $35.95. I don't know about you but it is hard for me to spend nearly $40 on one product. On the uk site, the same size ocean salt costs $21.95 which is the cost of a small ocean salt in the us. Although waiting for the shipping can be a pain, ordering from the uk site gives you the best consistent discount on their products. Hope this helps!

How do you calculate the exchange rate? or does it give u US prices once you select US  shipping? Ordering from there sounds like fun! I hate paying so much for ocean salt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid

oh and what is Boxing day sale?  when does that happen?


----------



## makeitupasigo

> oh and what is Boxing day sale?  when does that happen?


 Every year, the day after Christmas Lush does a buy one, get one free on all of their limited edition Christmas merch. It's the best deal they have every year. I got about $200 of products this year for $120. Definitely worth knowing about!


----------



## makeitupasigo

> *How do you calculate the exchange rate? or does it give u US prices once you select US Â shipping? *Ordering from there sounds like fun! I hate paying so much for ocean salt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I usually just plug it into google's converter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend

> Boxing Day is the only sale they have....just once a year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nooooooooooo!


> This is not entirely true. They do have sales intermittently throughout the year but they aren't consistent and none are as good of a deal as the boxing day sale, which is why people go crazy for the boxing day sale. If you are looking for Lush products at a steep discount I would suggest ordering from their uk site. I am about to make an order on their uk site which comes out to be just under $100 (including $15 of shipping). Just for fun, I put the same order into the us site. It cost nearly $150! Their uk items are almost always cheaper by a large margin. For example, a large pot of ocean salt scrub from the us site costs $35.95. I don't know about you but it is hard for me to spend nearly $40 on one product. On the uk site, the same size ocean salt costs $21.95 which is the cost of a small ocean salt in the us. Although waiting for the shipping can be a pain, ordering from the uk site gives you the best consistent discount on their products. Hope this helps!


 Thanks. I order from both the US and UK site now. In the US, I order things that aren't in the store and not sold in the UK. Otherwise I'm all about the UK. I ordered from their Boxing Day sale and am a new official Lushie.


----------



## beautybybrett

Does the UK store have the Boxing Day sale, too? That would be great for a haul. My current obsession is the Rose Jam shower gel. I have 2 large bottles and 1 small. Rationing it out now. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Does the UK store have the Boxing Day sale, too? That would be great for a haul. My current obsession is the Rose Jam shower gel. I have 2 large bottles and 1 small. Rationing it out now. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes but they have a different sale: 50% off selected items. I got a few uk items but most were sold out so I had to order us but what I did get was a great deal


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does the UK store have the Boxing Day sale, too? That would be great for a haul.

My current obsession is the Rose Jam shower gel. I have 2 large bottles and 1 small. Rationing it out now.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the UK sale is much better.  I ended up buying three things on the UK sale, and with 50% off it ended up being the price of one of my items if I had bought it on the US site.  Also, when I placed my order they were out of only one or two items, where as I couldn't access the US site at all because so many people were overloading the server. 

BUT the shipping did take 13 days, but I guess the cheap shipping for the US site apparently takes just as long.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I agree that the Lush UK sale was waaaay better! Instead of only Christmas items they had some things from their regular line as well. I managed to get a ton of big shampoo, rehab and veganese conditioner. I would never pay for these products at full price without first trying them. Now I'm in love with them and I'm glad I got them for a quarter of the price compared to the US site.


----------



## v0ltagekid

I have a question for you Lushies.... so... on the US website you can't order the fresh masks, the person at Lush told me it's bc they have to be refrigerated and by the time they arrive to you they would probably spoil. Are the masks from UK different? Because they do let you order it! ... 

Obviously if they would be spoiled by the time they get to  me, it's so silly to order them, but if they are different then that would be cool


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does the UK store have the Boxing Day sale, too? That would be great for a haul.

My current obsession is the Rose Jam shower gel. I have 2 large bottles and 1 small. Rationing it out now.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the UK sale is much better.  I ended up buying three things on the UK sale, and with 50% off it ended up being the price of one of my items if I had bought it on the US site.  Also, when I placed my order they were out of only one or two items, where as I couldn't access the US site at all because so many people were overloading the server. 

BUT the shipping did take 13 days, but I guess the cheap shipping for the US site apparently takes just as long.

I agree, I liked the UK sale better, and the shipping seemed to take about the same amount of time as my US one did.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I have a question for you Lushies.... so... on the US website you can't order the fresh masks, the person at Lush told me it's bc they have to be refrigerated and by the time they arrive to you they would probably spoil. Are the masks from UK different? Because they do let you order it! ...Â  Obviously if they would be spoiled by the time they get to Â me, it's so silly to order them, but if they are different then that would be cool


 They aren't different, so they would probably arrive to the states spoiled. It seems like mail service is quicker in the UK perhaps. I would definitely suggest going into a shop to get them if you can. I bought one while in Sacramento but didn't bring it home because it wouldn't have made it in my suitcase for a 12 hour flight.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I agree, I liked the UK sale better, and the shipping seemed to take about the same amount of time as my US one did.


 The shipping is really quick from the UK to NY so I would always choose ordering from their site over the NA site.


----------



## queeenb

> I agree that the Lush UK sale was waaaay better! Instead of only Christmas items they had some things from their regular line as well. I managed to get a ton of big shampoo, rehab and veganese conditioner. I would never pay for these products at full price without first trying them. Now I'm in love with them and I'm glad I got them for a quarter of the price compared to the US site.


 Whaaaat!! I'm just learning about this now! Lol! Veganese is so expensive so I try not to use it a lot. How much did the big bottle come out to?


----------



## OiiO

Caved and ordered some V-day products from the UK site. Can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## yousoldtheworld

So I got my replacement item for the item that was missing in my last order from Lush UK (I requested a Popcorn lip scrub as a replacement, they sent me two!) and I got a little sample of Let the Good Times Roll cleanser...and I'm in love! It smells so good and my skin feels amazing! I need to use up my cleanser stash FAST so I can feel justified in buying some!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my replacement item for the item that was missing in my last order from Lush UK (I requested a Popcorn lip scrub as a replacement, they sent me two!) and I got a little sample of Let the Good Times Roll cleanser...and I'm in love! It smells so good and my skin feels amazing! I need to use up my cleanser stash FAST so I can feel justified in buying some!
I officially love LUSH UK! They ran out of three different products that I bought during the sale, and not only replaced them with equal value items, they also doubled my entire order for inconvenience! How cool is that?

Now I have more Miranda soap than I know what to do with, lol XD (I said Noriko at first, then realized that it's Miranda)


----------



## kaitlin1209

I've never ordered from Lush online, only bought it in-store.  So, can someone tell me if it is cheaper to order from the UK site?  Because when I was in London last year for a few days, I noticed the Lush products were significantly cheaper than they are over here, even with the price conversion.  Everything was at least $5-$10 USD cheaper over there.  Is this still the case, and does it hold true for the website?


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never ordered from Lush online, only bought it in-store.  So, can someone tell me if it is cheaper to order from the UK site?  Because when I was in London last year for a few days, I noticed the Lush products were significantly cheaper than they are over here, even with the price conversion.  Everything was at least $5-$10 USD cheaper over there.  Is this still the case, and does it hold true for the website? 
For most items, yes. It can be significantly cheaper...the trade off is the shipping time. But if you're not in a hurry, ordering from the UK is the way to go.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For most items, yes. It can be significantly cheaper...the trade off is the shipping time. But if you're not in a hurry, ordering from the UK is the way to go.

Thanks for the advice!  I was seriously just wandering around the store in shock at the "cheaper" prices.  I don't care about shipping time so this could be my new vice...haha.


----------



## chelsealynn

> So I got my replacement item for the item that was missing in my last order from Lush UK (I requested a Popcorn lip scrub as a replacement, they sent me two!) and I got a little sample of Let the Good Times Roll cleanser...and I'm in love! It smells so good and my skin feels amazing! I need to use up my cleanser stash FAST so I can feel justified in buying some!


 I bought let the good times roll a few months ago due to all the rave reviews but I didn't really care for it. It left my face kind of dry. My skin is weird, everyone loves it but me.


----------



## kaitlin1209

So the other day a few friends and I did a mini road trip to the nearest Lush store...and omg did we ever bring home hauls. 

I got the mango bath melt, cherry (now discontinued) bath melt, strawberry feels forever massage bar (since mange too is retired...sad face), American Cream conditioner, a sample of the Curly Wurly shampoo, Catastrophe Cosmetic face mask, and the green foot-shaped scrub/fizz.   I've still got the purple comforter bubble bar and a mange too massage bar from my Christmas presents...so I'm a happy camper for a little while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although, I think next time I need my conditioner I'm going to buy it from the UK online store.  SUCH a cheaper option!  I made a shopping cart on the US store and it came to about $70, and I made the same cart on the UK store and it was only $53 after the price conversion.  As long as shipping isn't more expensive I'll definitely go this route.


----------



## Beeyutifull

So....just got back from my trip to Vegas and the HIGHLIGHT of the trip was my stop at the LUSH store in Mandalay Bay. It was my first time to an actual Lush store and I was so excited to be able to smell all the items I was unsure of buying from the site,

I got:

-Fresh Farmacy face wash- OMG where has this been all my life? I would have never guessed this one would work for me!!

-Celestial Moisturizer- another GREAT find I would not have chosen

-French Kiss bath bomb- YUM I was skeptical of this one from the site as I wasn't sure if I'd like the scent, but I love it.

-Avo bath and grass bomb- yum this is for my boyfriend and I'll use these two together to make him up a LUSHcious smelling bath after our trip

-Fun in pink and blue- I got these for my niece as I had gotten a gold fun for Xmas and gave it to her and she loved it. Special request from a 5 year old lushie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Sex bomb- the US site was out of these when I ordered my last haul so I picked an extra up in store I LOVE this scent.

-I got a sample of a few things for my sister as I'm in the process of converting her into a lushie so let's hope she loves them!!

All in all my first in store experience was awesome. Now I will definitely be making the 2 hour trip to visit my lush closest to me as I NEED a fresh face mask treatment!!!!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

I hit LUSH today. This is only my second trip and picked up a few things y'all recommended.






Floating Island 



Yellow Fun    



Silky Underwear Dusting Powder  



Close to You  



MMM Melting Marshmallow Moment  



Sex Bomb  



Karma Komba - this is to try out. Thought it would be great for travel.   I also got samples of Lovely Jubblies and Skin Drink.


----------



## LesleyLush

I LOVE silky underwear....im running low, I need to pick up some!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *LesleyLush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE silky underwear....im running low, I need to pick up some!

I bought some for the first time a bit ago and I'm loving it, too! I also got Vanilla Puff (which is nice and smells amazing...but I really love the cocoa butter in Silky Underwear). It is definitely on my must repurchase list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia

Thank you ladies so much! I would have never considered ordering from the UK site. I am running low on Big Shampoo and was dreading repurchase, but it's substantially cheaper on the UK site. I saved about $25 on my order!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!

That's so sweet of him!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!

That love!!! Have fun with your new goodies.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!
Lucky lady right there!!! All that stuff is AMAZING!!! Pamper yourself!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!
Nice! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jesemiaud

I received a small LUSH order yesterday and they tossed in a small sample of Aromaco. I had to go to their site since I didn't know what it was. It's a natural bar deodorant. I tried it today and really liked it. Definitely going on my next order.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What my husband bought me for Valentine's Day. I'm so lucky!
I have the envy, hardcore. What a sweet gift!


I used up my phoenix rising bomb last night! Husband finished his "prince" cream, and I'm getting low on my R&amp;B leave-in hair treatment stuff. Still tons of lip scrub though...I thought that little pot would be gone quickly!
Gosh, I love Lush. Wish there was one closer than 2+ hours from me!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull

So I splurged on LUSH again. I swear I am addicted. This is what I have waiting at home for me. 

I'm very tempted to have one of the girls at the store apply my henna....however the store is 2 hours away so I'm weighing the options of getting it done there or just doing it myself....has anyone had their henna applied in store?

Only new ones on this list for me are Bathos, Ceridwen's Cauldron, Space Girl, and the Rockstar soap. All of the others are my favorites and replenishing stock on them.

Yippeee for LUSH mail today!!





Caca Marron Item #: 00679 Qty: 1

$25.95



Sex Bomb Item #: 00157 Qty: 1

$6.65



Space Girl Item #: 03063 Qty: 1

$5.25



Lord of Misrule Item #: 03898 Qty: 4

$23.80



Bathos Item #: 00741 Qty: 1

$6.95



Ceridwen's Cauldron Item #: 00592 Qty: 1

$8.45



Rock Star Item #: 00843 Qty: 1

$7.95



Sultana of Soap Item #: 00609 Qty: 1

$6.40



American Cream Conditioner Item #: 02015 Size: 3.3 fl. Oz. Qty: 1

$9.95



Tea Tree Water Item #: 02812 Size: 3.3 fl. oz Qty: 1

$9.95


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Mothers Day items will be released on the 21st of February on Lush Uk. No word from the NA site yet.


----------



## chelsealynn

How long does it usually take to receive orders from the Lush UK site?


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I splurged on LUSH again. I swear I am addicted. This is what I have waiting at home for me. 

I'm very tempted to have one of the girls at the store apply my henna....however the store is 2 hours away so I'm weighing the options of getting it done there or just doing it myself....has anyone had their henna applied in store?

Only new ones on this list for me are Bathos, Ceridwen's Cauldron, Space Girl, and the Rockstar soap. All of the others are my favorites and replenishing stock on them.

Yippeee for LUSH mail today!!




Caca Marron Item #: 00679 Qty: 1

$25.95



Sex Bomb Item #: 00157 Qty: 1

$6.65



Space Girl Item #: 03063 Qty: 1

$5.25



Lord of Misrule Item #: 03898 Qty: 4

$23.80



Bathos Item #: 00741 Qty: 1

$6.95



Ceridwen's Cauldron Item #: 00592 Qty: 1

$8.45



Rock Star Item #: 00843 Qty: 1

$7.95



Sultana of Soap Item #: 00609 Qty: 1

$6.40



American Cream Conditioner Item #: 02015 Size: 3.3 fl. Oz. Qty: 1

$9.95



Tea Tree Water Item #: 02812 Size: 3.3 fl. oz Qty: 1

$9.95 
Yay! I just tried Sex Bomb for the first time a few weeks ago, I think it's my favorite bath bomb I've tried so far.  It smells so good.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! I just tried Sex Bomb for the first time a few weeks ago, I think it's my favorite bath bomb I've tried so far.  It smells so good.


Yes it has the most awesome smell ever and it really lingers too!!! I LOVE it


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yes it has the most awesome smell ever and it really lingers too!!! I LOVE it
Is Bathos new? I don;t remember ever seeing it before.


----------



## makeitupasigo

> How long does it usually take to receive orders from the Lush UK site?


 1-2 weeks. My last order from them took about 9 days. Hope this helps!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


1-2 weeks. My last order from them took about 9 days. Hope this helps!
Thank you.  I'm curious about my package.  It shipped on January 28 and have still not received it.


----------



## worldofbeauty24

Love love love lush!!! I've Belen using fresh farmacy on my face but it's drying out my skin! Any suggestions?


----------



## makeitupasigo

> Love love love lush!!! I've Belen using fresh farmacy on my face but it's drying out my skin! Any suggestions?


 Are you using a moisturizer afterwards?


----------



## worldofbeauty24

Yes! It's nuts I recently stopped using a benzoyl peroxide product and I don't know if my skin is just freaking out because of that. My skin is also combination and sensitive so it makes things a bit difficult.


----------



## msambrosia

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you.  I'm curious about my package.  It shipped on January 28 and have still not received it.

You might want to contact customer service. I placed an order on 02/09 and it arrived today.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You might want to contact customer service. I placed an order on 02/09 and it arrived today. 
Thanks, I just emailed them.  I was starting to think it was seeming like too long.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *worldofbeauty24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes! It's nuts I recently stopped using a benzoyl peroxide product and I don't know if my skin is just freaking out because of that. My skin is also combination and sensitive so it makes things a bit difficult.
That's actually one of the biggest cons of using benzoyl peroxide - your skin gets hooked on it and will freak out if you don't continue blasting it with more. If your acne comes back, try using tea tree products and african black soap instead.


----------



## SubJunkie

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually one of the biggest cons of using benzoyl peroxide - your skin gets hooked on it and will freak out if you don't continue blasting it with more. If your acne comes back, try using tea tree products and african black soap instead.
Mario badescu acne cleanser and special cucumber lotion works really well. Right now my acne is mild so I'm just using a sulfur soap and Mario Badescu dry mask when I have a break out.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is Bathos new? I don;t remember ever seeing it before.
I think it's new, I never saw it before either- it wasn't marked as new but I frequent that site enough to know it looked new and had to try it!! It smells really good.


----------



## worldofbeauty24

> That's actually one of the biggest cons of using benzoyl peroxideÂ - your skin gets hooked on it and will freak out if you don't continue blasting it with more.Â If your acne comes back, try using tea tree products and african black soap instead.


 Yeah that was the reason I stopped using it. It was just too harsh, I'll have to look into the African black soap.


----------



## meaganola

Ooh, I just checked my UPS app just to see if one of my sub boxes has generated a shipping notice yet, and I have something from Lush scheduled for delivery on Monday -- but I haven't ordered from them in years (if I want Lush, I just go to my local brick and mortar location), and the last time was before I moved I to my current apartment. It must be a present, so I have no clue what it is! I have an idea of who it could be from, but she said that she had ordered something (no specifics, just "something," so this could be unrelated to her) to be sent to her in Florida before she sent it to me. So exciting and *mysterious*!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh, I just checked my UPS app just to see if one of my sub boxes has generated a shipping notice yet, and I have something from Lush scheduled for delivery on Monday -- but I haven't ordered from them in years (if I want Lush, I just go to my local brick and mortar location), and the last time was before I moved I to my current apartment. It must be a present, so I have no clue what it is! I have an idea of who it could be from, but she said that she had ordered something (no specifics, just "something," so this could be unrelated to her) to be sent to her in Florida before she sent it to me. So exciting and *mysterious*!
Very mysterious!  I'm curious about what you might be getting.  With Lush there are so many possibilities.


----------



## chelsealynn

I contacted Lush UK about my order.  They responded quickly and said they could resend my order but two of the items are currently sold out so I would receive a refund for them or I could receive a refund for my whole order.  I just decided for them to refund my entire order.  Even though it costs a bit more I'm just going to go to my Lush store on Sunday.  I ran out of a few things that I would like to replace so it's quicker to just pick them up at the store.  I was also kind of scared my package would get lost or not show up again.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Mothers Day and Easter stuff has been released on Lush UK.


----------



## elizabethrose

Hey lovelies- has anyone tried the henna dyes from LUSH?  I have really dark brown hair and really just want it to be black/raven-y colored.  I was looking at the reviews and everything was positive but I wanted to check to see if you all have any luck!  Box dyes turn my hair red (I know, weird.  I can dye it blue black and it will turn red.  I think my hair just hates me.. but if I want to turn it red and dye it red, it washes out sooo quickly.), and using mixes (developer plus color) only sometimes works.  Any hints you guys have, I'll take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey lovelies- has anyone tried the henna dyes from LUSH?  I have really dark brown hair and really just want it to be black/raven-y colored.  I was looking at the reviews and everything was positive but I wanted to check to see if you all have any luck!  Box dyes turn my hair red (I know, weird.  I can dye it blue black and it will turn red.  I think my hair just hates me.. but if I want to turn it red and dye it red, it washes out sooo quickly.), and using mixes (developer plus color) only sometimes works.  Any hints you guys have, I'll take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have never personally used the henna products but I have heard absolutely wonderful things about them. Do you have a Lush store nearby? (You're in Chicago right? or am I a derp?) You could always go in and talk to the girls that work there.

If you do go that route, wrap your hair with saran wrap so the henna doesn't oxidize and I would say to stick with caca noir if you want a more blue-black tone.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never personally used the henna products but I have heard absolutely wonderful things about them. Do you have a Lush store nearby? (You're in Chicago right? or am I a derp?) You could always go in and talk to the girls that work there.

If you do go that route, wrap your hair with saran wrap so the henna doesn't oxidize and I would say to stick with caca noir if you want a more blue-black tone.

Super helpful!  I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful.  I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better!  Get outta here red undertones!

OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca".  Thanks, Spanish.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Super helpful! Â I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful. Â I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better! Â Get outta here red undertones! OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca". Â Thanks, Spanish.


 Ask them if they'll apply your henna for you. I know that most stores will do it for free if you book an appointment with them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Super helpful! Â I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful. Â I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better! Â Get outta here red undertones! OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca". Â Thanks, Spanish.


 And also, I feel your pain, my hair always turns red whenever my dye is no longer fresh. It blows my mind because even when I'm blonde it'll wash out and turn strawberry.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ask them if they'll apply your henna for you. I know that most stores will do it for free if you book an appointment with them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And also, I feel your pain, my hair always turns red whenever my dye is no longer fresh. It blows my mind because even when I'm blonde it'll wash out and turn strawberry.

Awesome!  I'll definitely ask.  Having someone apply it would make everything so much easier.

Isn't it insane?  I dyed mine blue black using 40 developer and black black black black dye, and it came out red.  I didn't really realize how red it was until my roots started growing out and I was like "oh.  My hair is red."  Hair chemistry is a weird weird thing.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey lovelies- has anyone tried the henna dyes from LUSH?  I have really dark brown hair and really just want it to be black/raven-y colored.  I was looking at the reviews and everything was positive but I wanted to check to see if you all have any luck!  Box dyes turn my hair red (I know, weird.  I can dye it blue black and it will turn red.  I think my hair just hates me.. but if I want to turn it red and dye it red, it washes out sooo quickly.), and using mixes (developer plus color) only sometimes works.  Any hints you guys have, I'll take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have!  I've only used Caca Brun.  I have light/medium brown hair that is pretty dull so I use Brun to brighten it up.  It also works well as a conditioning treatment.  I've got shoulder-length wavy/curly hair and I've never had a problem with it affecting my curls or anything. 

I take half of the block and crush it in a ziploc bag with a hammer until it's nearly a powder.  Then I follow the instructions, mixing the powder into a small glass bowl of boiling water. I then use it like you would any other dye, covering my hair.  But I have found that the only way the color takes is if I wrap my head in cellophane after the color is on, otherwise it hardens and will destroy your hair trying to take it out.  The dye has to be wrapped to stay warm!  I leave it on for 4-5 hours but I know others leave it on overnight.  It is permanent color, but I find that it does fade and I don't have a noticeable growth line.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have!  I've only used Caca Brun.  I have light/medium brown hair that is pretty dull so I use Brun to brighten it up.  It also works well as a conditioning treatment.  I've got shoulder-length wavy/curly hair and I've never had a problem with it affecting my curls or anything. 

I take half of the block and crush it in a ziploc bag with a hammer until it's nearly a powder.  Then I follow the instructions, mixing the powder into a small glass bowl of boiling water. I then use it like you would any other dye, covering my hair.  But I have found that the only way the color takes is if I wrap my head in cellophane after the color is on, otherwise it hardens and will destroy your hair trying to take it out.  The dye has to be wrapped to stay warm!  I leave it on for 4-5 hours but I know others leave it on overnight.  It is permanent color, but I find that it does fade and I don't have a noticeable growth line. 

Perfect!! Thank you so much.  Maybe I'll try it this way!!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Super helpful!  I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful.  I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better!  Get outta here red undertones!

OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca".  Thanks, Spanish.

I love that you mentioned that about caca.  I always think that but just thought I was being immature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, I went to Lush today and got so much stuff!  The bag was so heavy!  On the ride home I kept the bag in my lap to keep all my precious lovelies near me.  I picked up:
Curly Wurly, Karma Kream, King of Skin, French Kiss Bubble Bar, Sunny Side Bubble Bar, Amandopondo Bubble Bar, Avobomb, Lord of Misrule x2, Sexbomb x2, Butterball, Big Blue (for my boyfriend), a sample of 9 to 5, and a sample of Angels on Bare Skin.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  I'll definitely ask.  Having someone apply it would make everything so much easier.

Isn't it insane?  I dyed mine blue black using 40 developer and black black black black dye, and it came out red.  I didn't really realize how red it was until my roots started growing out and I was like "oh.  My hair is red."  Hair chemistry is a weird weird thing.

I never realised hair will do funny stuff like that until just now lol! I was going crazy over how my hair ended up medium/light brown when I dyed it raven black, and I have black hair to begin with! I thought it was some freak occurrence haha.


----------



## DoubleShot

I purchased Caca Rouge so I will definitely have to post before and after pictures for you ladies. This will be my first Lush purchase and henna dye experience so your tips have been more than helpful. One concern, generally how is Lush's shipping? I made my purchase on the 17th and according to tracking it's been stuck in Portland for 4 days. I'm assuming it's just because of the weather which is fine, but hoping that it's faster than this for future purchases.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I never realised hair will do funny stuff like that until just now lol! I was going crazy over how my hair ended up medium/light brown when I dyed it raven black, and I have black hair to begin with! I thought it was some freak occurrence haha.

I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I've been dyeing my own hair since middle school (bad experience with highlights for my first dye ever. If I screw it up, at least I did it- and didn't pay a million dollars to have it screwed up.)  Mine's brown/black- I've never known what to put on any of my legal shtuff hahaha.  Or those in-class surveys when they're teaching you percentages in the 5th grade.  "Raise your hand if you have black hair! Raise your hand if you have brown hair!" "But which category am I in?!".  I must have really fantastic red undertones, because it always goes red.  But when I want red, it won't let me!  Had to take out the dark color and reintroduce red (L'oreal For Dark Hair Only at Sally's) and then my hair was fried.  Hair's so bizarre!!


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love that you mentioned that about caca.  I always think that but just thought I was being immature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, I went to Lush today and got so much stuff!  The bag was so heavy!  On the ride home I kept the bag in my lap to keep all my precious lovelies near me.  I picked up:
Curly Wurly, Karma Kream, King of Skin, French Kiss Bubble Bar, Sunny Side Bubble Bar, Amandopondo Bubble Bar, Avobomb, Lord of Misrule x2, Sexbomb x2, Butterball, Big Blue (for my boyfriend), a sample of 9 to 5, and a sample of Angels on Bare Skin.









Oooh so jealous of your haul!  It looks so lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchased Caca Rouge so I will definitely have to post before and after pictures for you ladies. This will be my first Lush purchase and henna dye experience so your tips have been more than helpful. One concern, generally how is Lush's shipping? I made my purchase on the 17th and according to tracking it's been stuck in Portland for 4 days. I'm assuming it's just because of the weather which is fine, but hoping that it's faster than this for future purchases.

I definitely want to see a picture!  I may be purchasing in the next few weeks.. tryna figure out budgets and stuff.  B&amp;A would be so great.  I was told by one of the girls at Lush that the Lush Blog has a lot of information and different techniques and stuff too- if you wanna check there as well!

I went to Lush to get the girl's opinion on the Henna and she was super helpful.  Walked out with the Tender Is The Night massage bar and a tin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Super excited about it- used it today and I'm in love.  Absolutely in love.  Really glad this one is sticking around for a while!  Also got a sample of the Herbalicious face cleanser- and I like it, but I dunno if I love it.  MaybeI want something a little more cleansing than Herbalicious and a little less abrasive than Ocean Salt?  Suggestions?  I'll use Herbalicious a few more times (use up the sample) and then decide, and maybe it's the last wash before moisturizing/oiling.. but we'll see.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I've been dyeing my own hair since middle school (bad experience with highlights for my first dye ever. If I screw it up, at least I did it- and didn't pay a million dollars to have it screwed up.)  Mine's brown/black- I've never known what to put on any of my legal shtuff hahaha.  Or those in-class surveys when they're teaching you percentages in the 5th grade.  "Raise your hand if you have black hair! Raise your hand if you have brown hair!" "But which category am I in?!".  I must have really fantastic red undertones, because it always goes red.  But when I want red, it won't let me!  Had to take out the dark color and reintroduce red (L'oreal For Dark Hair Only at Sally's) and then my hair was fried.  Hair's so bizarre!!

I've been dyeing mine since my first year of high school, I remember my first dye job failed spectacularly too lol! I wanted fire engine red hair and it was beautiful for about a week and a half, then it faded to caramel brown and looked absolutely awful when my roots started growing in. I feel like red is a really difficult colour to maintain. I keep the bottom layer of my hair bleached and dyed pink/purple/blue/green/whatever and I've never had any issue with those colours turning out wrong, but it's probably because whatever strange undertones in those parts of my hair have long been stripped out. Speaking of bizarre hair, I've still never quite understood why I had pin straight hair as a kid but then got it cut and suddenly I had a head full of curls.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been dyeing mine since my first year of high school, I remember my first dye job failed spectacularly too lol! I wanted fire engine red hair and it was beautiful for about a week and a half, then it faded to caramel brown and looked absolutely awful when my roots started growing in. I feel like red is a really difficult colour to maintain. I keep the bottom layer of my hair bleached and dyed pink/purple/blue/green/whatever and I've never had any issue with those colours turning out wrong, but it's probably because whatever strange undertones in those parts of my hair have long been stripped out. Speaking of bizarre hair, I've still never quite understood why I had pin straight hair as a kid but then got it cut and suddenly I had a head full of curls.

I wanted red highlights so badly! She bleached them out and I got ORANGE hair.  It was so bad.  I ended up cutting them out after they started to grow, I could not keep them the way they were.  No highlights for me ever again.  I used to keep the bottom half of my hair bleached out but now big kid jobs and stuff.  I really want a black/purple-y color, but I dunno how to get it.  I've thought about just dyeing dark purple on top of my dark brown mess, but I have no idea.


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wanted red highlights so badly! She bleached them out and I got ORANGE hair.  It was so bad.  I ended up cutting them out after they started to grow, I could not keep them the way they were.  No highlights for me ever again.  I used to keep the bottom half of my hair bleached out but now big kid jobs and stuff.  I really want a black/purple-y color, but I dunno how to get it.  I've thought about just dyeing dark purple on top of my dark brown mess, but I have no idea.

Yeah, I remember I had orange hair once from bleaching, it was pretty awful haha. I'm in my last 3 months of being able to have pink/whatever hair since I'll be starting a new job. I'm so sad because I've had it this way for so long, I'm def going to miss it. That sounds really pretty! Let me know if you figure out how to do that because I would totally look into that haha. Normal enough for indoor office light but a nice subtle purple glow in the sunlight sounds awesome! I hope the henna works for you, I tried it a few years ago but I couldn't stand the smell of it to the point I washed it out about 5 minutes after I put it in haha.


----------



## worldofbeauty24

> That's actually one of the biggest cons of using benzoyl peroxideÂ - your skin gets hooked on it and will freak out if you don't continue blasting it with more.Â If your acne comes back, try using tea tree products and african black soap instead.


 i know my face is adjusting so I'm trying to be ok with this, but no one likes acne haha. It's not terrible but it is annoying.


----------



## arislaverbo

My favorite one is Mint Julips Lip Scrub


----------



## Beeyutifull

Soooo...I did my Henna this weekend. Sorry I do not have any before/after pics but I definitely do love the color it turned out. I used Caca Marron.

I just thought I'd share a tip I used. I tried to go the ziplock bag way and beat the living h*ll out of it, but that honestly did not work for me AT ALL. That stuff is seriously solid and the bag just kept breaking on me and making a mess!! So here's what I did. If anyone has a really good cutting knife....get that out! I took out a cutting board and sliced it up, at this time it was starting to turn into powder. Then I just kept chopping at it almost like dicing any vegetable up very fine. I only used 3 blocks for my hair, so it did not take long at all to do so. 

Then I got out my glass bowl- and poured hot water in until it turned into a nice paste. I was doing this all in my kitchen so the last bit of hot water I poured in I just let that sit until I got back up in my bathroom where it was safe to start making a mess. I got in my tub, used the gloves to start lathering it on my hair (I flipped my hair over and started on the bottom side first). I used every drop of henna (make sure you use a spatula or something that will really help you scrape the bowl when you're down to the last bit of product). I successfully wrapped my hair in the saran wrap and just chilled for about 2 hours. 

The smell really got to me, and I did not want my hair to end up too red. So two hours was enough for me. 

I had used the henna once before and was no way near as successful as this time. I tried just melting the entire block the first time, and it was an absolute mess. 

There are many ways to do the henna, and trust me after reading all the blogs and posts and reviews I was really able to fine tune it the best for me this time. It will take practice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot

> Soooo...I did my Henna this weekend. Sorry I do not have any before/after pics but I definitely do love the color it turned out. I used Caca Marron. I just thought I'd share a tip I used. I tried to go the ziplock bag way and beat the living h*ll out of it, but that honestly did not work for me AT ALL. That stuff is seriously solid and the bag just kept breaking on me and making a mess!! So here's what I did. If anyone has a really good cutting knife....get that out! I took out a cutting board and sliced it up, at this time it was starting to turn into powder. Then I just kept chopping at it almost like dicing any vegetable up very fine. I only used 3 blocks for my hair, so it did not take long at all to do so.Â  Then I got out my glass bowl- and poured hot water in until it turned into a nice paste. I was doing this all in my kitchen so the last bit of hot water I poured in I just let that sit until I got back up in my bathroom where it was safe to start making a mess. I got in my tub, used the gloves to start lathering it on my hair (I flipped my hair over and started on the bottom side first). I used every drop of henna (make sure you use a spatula or something that will really help you scrape the bowl when you're down to the last bit of product). I successfully wrapped my hair in the saran wrap and just chilled for about 2 hours.Â  The smell really got to me, and I did not want my hair to end up too red. So two hours was enough for me.Â  I had used the henna once before and was no way near as successful as this time. I tried just melting the entire block the first time, and it was an absolute mess.Â  There are many ways to do the henna, and trust me after reading all the blogs and posts and reviews I was really able to fine tune it the best for me this time. It will take practice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If my package ever leaves Portland (it's been there for almost a week) I'll be doing mine sometime this week. What type of hair do you have if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to figure out how many blocks to use. I have thick, long hair and I'm wondering if I could get away with using 3 blocks or use 4 to be safe.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If my package ever leaves Portland (it's been there for almost a week) I'll be doing mine sometime this week. What type of hair do you have if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to figure out how many blocks to use. I have thick, long hair and I'm wondering if I could get away with using 3 blocks or use 4 to be safe.

I have thin wavy hair that's past my shoulders. Very thin. It looks thick but that's only when it's curly (cuz all the frizz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 

If you have thick hair I'd use at least 4 blocks.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If my package ever leaves Portland (it's been there for almost a week) I'll be doing mine sometime this week. What type of hair do you have if you don't mind me asking? I'm trying to figure out how many blocks to use. I have thick, long hair and I'm wondering if I could get away with using 3 blocks or use 4 to be safe.

To be safe, you could probably cut it in half as best you can and use that.  They say the consistency when you mix the henna with water is supposed to be like brownie batter.


----------



## meaganola

Gah, you guys, I got my box o'mystery today!  It was from exactly who I thought it was from (someone on a different forum, for a Valentine's Day-themed Secret Santa-style swap), and she did such an amazing job picking stuff out for me I actually started wondering if I had posted a Lush wishlist somewhere I had forgotten about, but it turns out that she was *just that good*.


Aromaco deodorant sample -- I've been wondering about this stuff, but I haven't been willing to buy it untried.  Now I have some to test out!
Pink Fun -- I have the blue Fun, and I like it so much that I wanted the pink as well.  Now I have both!
Tramp shower gel -- One of my favorites.  Bottled Portland-parks-in-the-autumn.  I was actually thinking about buying some with my upcoming bonus even though I'm on a shower gel no-buy.  Thanks to this, I will have enough to satisfy my craving for it while I work through the rest of my shower gel stash!
It's Raining Men shower gel -- Oof.  This is probably my favorite Lush shower gel available right now -- and possibly *ever*.  I was thinking about buying some of this as well.  It reminds me of spring for some reason.  *Love* it.

One of the best parts about this:  I'm on a shower gel no-buy because I have probably a dozen partial bottles that need to be used, but I also have a bonus coming (it should be showing up THIS FRIDAY!), and I was thinking about using some of it for a bottle of Tramp or It's Raining Men, just because I have been in the mood for some Lush lately, and bonus time is a good time for celebratory bath products like these.  Now I have both of them, and I didn't break my no-buy!


----------



## slinka

> Gah, you guys, I got my box o'mystery today!Â  It was from exactly who I thought it was from (someone on a different forum, for a Valentine's Day-themed Secret Santa-style swap), and she did such an amazing job picking stuff out for me I actually started wondering if I had posted a Lush wishlist somewhere I had forgotten about, but it turns out that she was *just that good*.
> Aromaco deodorant sample -- I've been wondering about this stuff, but I haven't been willing to buy it untried.Â  Now I have some to test out!
> Pink Fun -- I have the blue Fun, and I like it so much that I wanted the pink as well.Â  Now I have both!
> Tramp shower gel -- One of my favorites.Â  Bottled Portland-parks-in-the-autumn.Â  I was actually thinking about buying some with my upcoming bonus even though I'm on a shower gel no-buy.Â  Thanks to this, I will have enough to satisfy my craving for it while I work through the rest of my shower gel stash!
> It's Raining Men shower gel -- Oof.Â  This is probably my favorite Lush shower gel available right now -- and possibly *ever*.Â  I was thinking about buying some of this as well.Â  It reminds me of spring for some reason.Â  *Love* it.
> One of the best parts about this:Â  I'm on a shower gel no-buy because I have probably a dozen partial bottles that need to be used, but I also have a bonus coming (it should be showing up THIS FRIDAY!), and I was thinking about using some of it for a bottle of Tramp or It's Raining Men, just because I have been in the mood for some Lush lately, and bonus time is a good time for celebratory bath products like these.Â  Now I have both of them, and I didn't break my no-buy!


 I'm so glad I'm not the only person with far too many shower gels (on a no-buy for most things, but ESPECIALLY shower gels and lotion!) =p Sounds like a fab box of goodies!


----------



## DoubleShot

My Caca Rouge showed up today! I'm so excited/nervous to dye my hair Friday. I already highlighting things I want in the catalog they sent me.


----------



## tweakabell

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Caca Rouge showed up today! I'm so excited/nervous to dye my hair Friday. I already highlighting things I want in the catalog they sent me.
Good luck! I want before and after pics with your pretty hair. Is that the red one?


----------



## DoubleShot

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good luck! I want before and after pics with your pretty hair. Is that the red one?
Yes ma'am! My hair is already slightly auburn, but My roots are growing out and I want it redder, so hopefully there's enough color difference to tell.


----------



## beautycurator

I love, love, LOVE the Seaweed face mask. I have issues with dry skin and it absolutely makes my face feel fresh and rejuvenated while getting rid of any dead skin.


----------



## elizabethrose

Anyone ever have problems with their Lush tins?  My new massage bar smells like baby diapers since I put it in there.  It doesn't so much after it warms up, sees the air, and then sits for a minute, but the initial whiff was rough.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Super helpful!  I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful.  I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better!  Get outta here red undertones!

OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca".  Thanks, Spanish.

I love that you mentioned that about caca.  I always think that but just thought I was being immature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, I went to Lush today and got so much stuff!  The bag was so heavy!  On the ride home I kept the bag in my lap to keep all my precious lovelies near me.  I picked up:
Curly Wurly, Karma Kream, King of Skin, French Kiss Bubble Bar, Sunny Side Bubble Bar, Amandopondo Bubble Bar, Avobomb, Lord of Misrule x2, Sexbomb x2, Butterball, Big Blue (for my boyfriend), a sample of 9 to 5, and a sample of Angels on Bare Skin.










I love how Avobomb smells.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  I'll definitely ask.  Having someone apply it would make everything so much easier.

Isn't it insane?  I dyed mine blue black using 40 developer and black black black black dye, and it came out red.  I didn't really realize how red it was until my roots started growing out and I was like "oh.  My hair is red."  Hair chemistry is a weird weird thing.

I never realised hair will do funny stuff like that until just now lol! I was going crazy over how my hair ended up medium/light brown when I dyed it raven black, and I have black hair to begin with! I thought it was some freak occurrence haha.

I have jet black hair but it gets super light when I color it. Last time I had highlights they got so blonde I had to dye my hair again to cover them. I have dyed my hair about 2 times since then and you can still tell where the highlights were.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah, you guys, I got my box o'mystery today!  It was from exactly who I thought it was from (someone on a different forum, for a Valentine's Day-themed Secret Santa-style swap), and she did such an amazing job picking stuff out for me I actually started wondering if I had posted a Lush wishlist somewhere I had forgotten about, but it turns out that she was *just that good*.


Aromaco deodorant sample -- I've been wondering about this stuff, but I haven't been willing to buy it untried.  Now I have some to test out!
Pink Fun -- I have the blue Fun, and I like it so much that I wanted the pink as well.  Now I have both!
Tramp shower gel -- One of my favorites.  Bottled Portland-parks-in-the-autumn.  I was actually thinking about buying some with my upcoming bonus even though I'm on a shower gel no-buy.  Thanks to this, I will have enough to satisfy my craving for it while I work through the rest of my shower gel stash!
It's Raining Men shower gel -- Oof.  This is probably my favorite Lush shower gel available right now -- and possibly *ever*.  I was thinking about buying some of this as well.  It reminds me of spring for some reason.  *Love* it.

One of the best parts about this:  I'm on a shower gel no-buy because I have probably a dozen partial bottles that need to be used, but I also have a bonus coming (it should be showing up THIS FRIDAY!), and I was thinking about using some of it for a bottle of Tramp or It's Raining Men, just because I have been in the mood for some Lush lately, and bonus time is a good time for celebratory bath products like these.  Now I have both of them, and I didn't break my no-buy!
That's awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah, you guys, I got my box o'mystery today!  It was from exactly who I thought it was from (someone on a different forum, for a Valentine's Day-themed Secret Santa-style swap), and she did such an amazing job picking stuff out for me I actually started wondering if I had posted a Lush wishlist somewhere I had forgotten about, but it turns out that she was *just that good*. 
Aromaco deodorant sample -- I've been wondering about this stuff, but I haven't been willing to buy it untried.  Now I have some to test out!
Pink Fun -- I have the blue Fun, and I like it so much that I wanted the pink as well.  Now I have both!
Tramp shower gel -- One of my favorites.  Bottled Portland-parks-in-the-autumn.  I was actually thinking about buying some with my upcoming bonus even though I'm on a shower gel no-buy.  Thanks to this, I will have enough to satisfy my craving for it while I work through the rest of my shower gel stash!
It's Raining Men shower gel -- Oof.  This is probably my favorite Lush shower gel available right now -- and possibly *ever*.  I was thinking about buying some of this as well.  It reminds me of spring for some reason.  *Love* it.
 One of the best parts about this:  I'm on a shower gel no-buy because I have probably a dozen partial bottles that need to be used, but I also have a bonus coming (it should be showing up THIS FRIDAY!), and I was thinking about using some of it for a bottle of Tramp or It's Raining Men, just because I have been in the mood for some Lush lately, and bonus time is a good time for celebratory bath products like these.  Now I have both of them, and I didn't break my no-buy!

I'm so glad I'm not the only person with far too many shower gels (on a no-buy for most things, but ESPECIALLY shower gels and lotion!) =p Sounds like a fab box of goodies! Sounds like me way too many shower gels and lotion.


----------



## DoubleShot

So the process has begun! 

I decided to use the full bar of Henna since my hair is quite long (past my chest) and too thick to even describe. I used about 2 cups of boiling water and got this consistency:





Then I moved to the bathroom and filled the sink with hot water to keep the dye liquified.





For reference, this is what my hair looked like before. I was already auburn, so there won't be a drastic difference. Ecxuse the horrible roots









And now we wait....


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have jet black hair but it gets super light when I color it. Last time I had highlights they got so blonde I had to dye my hair again to cover them. I have dyed my hair about 2 times since then and you can still tell where the highlights were.

I have a few streaks in my hair that are basically blonde and I'm actually most baffled about those! I have no idea of how they managed to be even lighter than the rest of my hair (you can spot some of the blonder bits on top of the pink hair in the pic). I'm too lazy to try and dye over any of it because I have SO MUCH hair. Some days I just want to hack it back to chin length again because it's such a pain to deal with, but the whole time I had short hair I was pining after long hair! Maybe I should give the Lush henna another try since it's a nice hair treatment too, but I don't know if I can get over the smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot

4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we've got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.


----------



## kaitlin1209

@DoubleShot that looks so great!!!


----------



## skylite

> 4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we're got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.


 That look amazing !!! And it's pretty much the exact red I love when I put brighter red in my hair. I love it !!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> 4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we're got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.


 Gorgeous! You may have just convinced me to try this myself!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we've got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.



That looks great on you!

I've never used Lush's henna, but I used to dye my hair with pure henna powder and I loved it so much! I only stopped because my natural dark blonde roots showed so much  (my hair grows really fast) and it was such a long process to do often, so I just went back to my natural color (with a LOT of work)...but man, this is making me want my hennaed hair back!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn

> 4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we've got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.


 I love it! It looks so nice! Now I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## tweakabell

It looks so pretty! Thanks for the before and after pics. I trust MUT ladies' reviews more than any other blogs forums etc.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we've got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.



Wow! that color looks stunning on you!


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks so pretty! Thanks for the before and after pics. I trust MUT ladies' reviews more than any other blogs forums etc.

Yup, this.  Maybe I'll go pick some up this week!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Wow thank you all so much! I definitely thought this would turn out horrible or that I was doing it wrong. I can tell that I miss some roots, but overall I'm really pleased and will consider doing again. It is time consuming and messy (literally got everywhere) but totally worth it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have jet black hair but it gets super light when I color it. Last time I had highlights they got so blonde I had to dye my hair again to cover them. I have dyed my hair about 2 times since then and you can still tell where the highlights were.

I have a few streaks in my hair that are basically blonde and I'm actually most baffled about those! I have no idea of how they managed to be even lighter than the rest of my hair (you can spot some of the blonder bits on top of the pink hair in the pic). I'm too lazy to try and dye over any of it because I have SO MUCH hair. Some days I just want to hack it back to chin length again because it's such a pain to deal with, but the whole time I had short hair I was pining after long hair! Maybe I should give the Lush henna another try since it's a nice hair treatment too, but I don't know if I can get over the smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Love the pink in your hair!  There is red hair in my family from my moms side my brother had redish hair for a while and I have a spot that grows red in the middle of my head. All my hair dressers always ask if I attempted to dye my own hair and messed up. I loved having short hair but like you I missed my long hair now its pretty long but I keep dreaming about cutting it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4 hours, 3 washes, and 17 pumps of shampoo later we've got red! Man my hair feels good. My co worker touched it and freaked out about how soft it was.



Love the results!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks so pretty! Thanks for the before and after pics. I trust MUT ladies' reviews more than any other blogs forums etc.



 100%


----------



## tweakabell

> Â 100%


That's just cuz you love me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209

Has anyone tried Lush's makeup?  I really want to try the Translucent powder and a few other things but I (as has been said!) really only trust other MUT opinions now.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 100%
That's just cuz you love me



Lol who doesn't youre adorable!


----------



## twotonetiff

I thought I read somewhere that if you live in the US and order from the UK site you can get the products cheaper. Anyone know about this? And how much is shipping?


----------



## twotonetiff

I thought I read somewhere that if you live in the US and order from the UK site you can get the products cheaper. Anyone know about this? And how much is shipping?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> I thought I read somewhere that if you live in the US and order from the UK site you can get the products cheaper. Anyone know about this? And how much is shipping?


 Yep, most things are cheaper on the UK site, and shipping is 5 or 6 bucks unless the order is too heavy...then it jumps to $30.


----------



## Beeyutifull

So....anyone going to stock up on the Easter goodies they released on the site?

I already placed my order. Poor wallet.


----------



## elizabethrose

Finally took the plunge and picked up the Caca Noir.  Trying tomorrow.  Will post pictures!  I'm so nervous!


----------



## kaitlin1209

> Finally took the plunge and picked up the Caca Noir. Â Trying tomorrow. Â Will post pictures! Â I'm so nervous!


 You can do it!! Remember to keep your hair warm with Saran Wrap and all will be well.


----------



## DoubleShot

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally took the plunge and picked up the Caca Noir.  Trying tomorrow.  Will post pictures!  I'm so nervous!
I would recommend making it a little more runny than "brownie batter" as everyone described. The stuff dries really fast and towards the end it was so thick it felt like cement!


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would recommend making it a little more runny than "brownie batter" as everyone described. The stuff dries really fast and towards the end it was so thick it felt like cement!

Good to know!  I'll go with a little runnier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm also considering rinsing my hair out the way the lady did it on the "Most Liked Positive Review" on this page: http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Noir/00683,en_US,pd.html

How many bricks did you use?  My hair is a little shorter than yours (from what I can see in your pic) but really amazingly thick.  I also might leave it out to air dry because the indigo won't oxidize otherwise, and I already have red undertones.  Might do half wrapped half not wrapped?  I dunno!  Cannot make any decisions!


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....anyone going to stock up on the Easter goodies they released on the site?

I already placed my order. Poor wallet.
I ended up buying a few Easter items online yesterday.  What did you order?  I ordered golden egg, fluffy egg, the immaculate eggception in pink.  I also ordered some online only stuff coolaulin conditioner and honey lumps bath bomb.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally took the plunge and picked up the Caca Noir.  Trying tomorrow.  Will post pictures!  I'm so nervous!
I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Beeyutifull

> I ended up buying a few Easter items online yesterday.Â  What did you order?Â  I ordered golden egg, fluffy egg, the immaculate eggception in pink.Â  I also ordered some online only stuff coolaulin conditioner and honey lumps bath bomb.


 I ordered the eggception in pink and yellow, bunny,the golden egg, and a bunch of carrots. They were all just too cute to pass up lol


----------



## OiiO

I ordered Easter and Mother's Day goodies a couple weeks ago when they were released on the UK site and just got my order on Friday. Bunch of Carrots is smaller than I thought it would be, keep that in mind.


----------



## Tiffany27la

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered Easter and Mother's Day goodies a couple weeks ago when they were released on the UK site and just got my order on Friday. Bunch of Carrots is smaller than I thought it would be, keep that in mind.
Gah! Your new pic is GORGEOUS! Love it 




â€‹


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah! Your new pic is GORGEOUS! Love it 



â€‹
Aw thank you so much


----------



## DoubleShot

> Good to know! Â I'll go with a little runnier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I'm also considering rinsing my hair out the way the lady did it on the "Most Liked Positive Review" on this page:Â http://www.lushusa.com/Caca-Noir/00683,en_US,pd.html How many bricks did you use? Â My hair is a little shorter than yours (from what I can see in your pic) but really amazingly thick. Â I also might leave it out to air dry because the indigo won't oxidize otherwise, and I already have red undertones. Â Might do half wrapped half not wrapped? Â I dunno! Â Cannot make any decisions!


My hair comes down past my chest, so I used the whole thing.


----------



## CurlyTails

I think I might have to get some Easter goodies.  I can't decide whether I should just buy online or wait until they show up in the store (I'm about 30 minutes away from a Lush store).


----------



## Beeyutifull

I just tried the easter golden egg tonight. It was amazing! Smelled so good. It did leave residue in the bath though. But it didn't take anytine to clean up


----------



## Hollie Haradon

> I just tried the easter golden egg tonight. It was amazing! Smelled so good. It did leave residue in the bath though. But it didn't take anytine to clean up


 Did it leave you sparkly?


----------



## elizabethrose

So my official take on Caca Noir is LOVE IT.  My hair was so red and now it's its normal color!  It's still oxidizing (and woah girl does it change color after you rinse it out) so I'm gonna give it just another day or so to take pictures for y'all.  I definitely will be reapplying in a week or so to bring out moar darkness!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did it leave you sparkly?
I had a few sparkles on my feet, but nothing major. It was really nice.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried the easter golden egg tonight. It was amazing! Smelled so good. It did leave residue in the bath though. But it didn't take anytine to clean up
Glad to hear you liked it.  That's the one I'm most excited for, I can't wait until mine gets here!


----------



## twotonetiff

> Love the results!


 You look stunning!!!! It really contrasts your eyes. Gorgeous!! I would love this hair shade, but I'm blonde and I'm afraid the henna will turn it too orangey. I'm going to a salon to go red.


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a few sparkles on my feet, but nothing major. It was really nice.
Awesome. I was hoping you wouldn't step out of the bath looking like a glitter fairy. LUSH and I have a date on Friday!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome. I was hoping you wouldn't step out of the bath looking like a glitter fairy. LUSH and I have a date on Friday!

No but my poor bath tub looked like one haha! I have a date almost every night with LUSH. Last night it was Lord of Misrule. I LOVE that one....so sad it's going away :'(


----------



## tweakabell

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No but my poor bath tub looked like one haha! I have a date almost every night with LUSH. Last night it was Lord of Misrule. I LOVE that one....so sad it's going away :'(
I love Lord of Misrule it makes me feel like an evil overlord


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Lord of Misrule it makes me feel like an evil overlord





Me too! I bought 4 of them on my last order...only 1 left. So sad.


----------



## gemstone

Does anyone know if the clear pots (the ones the shower jellies come in- not what you get cleansers in) count towards your free face mask? Or is it only the black ones?  I feel like they say "the black pots" because that's what they had for a very long time, but they wanted you to be able to see the jelly through the package.  Similar to how we still call it the "black box" on an airplane, even though they are now orange.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> Super helpful! Â I do have a LUSH store nearby, I was thinking about going in tonight, I need a new massage bar something awful. Â I'll try the caca noir because the bluer the better! Â Get outta here red undertones! OT: My Spanish is interfering with my ability/want to call anything "caca". Â Thanks, Spanish.


 And also, I feel your pain, my hair always turns red whenever my dye is no longer fresh. It blows my mind because even when I'm blonde it'll wash out and turn strawberry


> Does anyone know if the clear pots (the ones the shower jellies come in- not what you get cleansers in) count towards your free face mask? Or is it only the black ones? Â I feel like they say "the black pots" because that's what they had for a very long time, but they wanted you to be able to see the jelly through the package. Â Similar to how we still call it the "black box" on an airplane, even though they are now orange.


 I could have sworn the sticker on my sweetie pie shower jelly said if I brought it back with 5 other pots it would count. Look at the sticker on the top of the container.


----------



## chelsealynn

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if the clear pots (the ones the shower jellies come in- not what you get cleansers in) count towards your free face mask? Or is it only the black ones?  I feel like they say "the black pots" because that's what they had for a very long time, but they wanted you to be able to see the jelly through the package.  Similar to how we still call it the "black box" on an airplane, even though they are now orange.
They do!  I know my Snowshowers I have now says that it can be exchanged for a mask with four other pots.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Yep, jelly pots count too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull

Ladies, today is the best day ever. LUSH careers Facebook page just stated they're opening a LUSH store in my hometown!!!!!!

I immediately applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell

Yay good luck!


----------



## OMFGitsJozLOL

Absolutely love the sea salt scrub! I also the "Sympathy for the Skin" lotion.. which smells amazing, but made me break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

Who just got $50 at LUSH for their birthday?! THIS GIRL. Is gonna get wild.


----------



## chelsealynn

> Ladies, today is the best day ever. LUSH careers Facebook page just stated they're opening a LUSH store in my hometown!!!!!! I immediately applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How exciting! I hope you get it!


> Who just got $50 at LUSH for their birthday?! THIS GIRL. Is gonna get wild.


 Yay! Let us know what you get once you use it. Edited to fix an error.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, today is the best day ever. LUSH careers Facebook page just stated they're opening a LUSH store in my hometown!!!!!!

I immediately applied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Good luck!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who just got $50 at LUSH for their birthday?! THIS GIRL. Is gonna get wild.
That's an awesome birthday gift!


----------



## CurlyTails

I decided to start my weekend off with a trip to Lush!  I got Whoosh shower jelly, a Big Blue bath bomb, a Dragon Egg bath bomb, a BB Seaweed fresh face mask and samples of Let the Good Times Roll, Ocean Salt, and 9 to 5.  I can't wait to try my new goodies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

> I decided to start my weekend off with a trip to Lush!Â  I got Whoosh shower jelly, a Big Blue bath bomb, a Dragon Egg bath bomb, a BB Seaweed fresh face mask and samples of Let the Good Times Roll, Ocean Salt, and 9 to 5.Â  I can't wait to try my new goodies!


 Dragons egg is my favorite bath bomb of all time! I was going to buy a bunch of Easter and Mothers Day stuff but I might just stick with me all time favorites.


----------



## CurlyTails

I tried the BB Seaweed face mask last night and it made my skin so soft! I will definitely try more of the fresh face masks!


----------



## BetBet

OMG If you like Honey I Washed The Kids then try the It's Raining Men shower gel. It is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. It's like toffee caramel smell. My partner loves it, along with Honey I washed the kids. Generally he doesn't like Lush and only goes in there with me but he truly loves this stuff.


----------



## BetBet

I am a total Lushaholic and have even bought a box grater and some tupperware containers to store my grated bubble bars in (I can't run my hands under hot running water. The hot tap on my bath gets too hot and it's just impossible) I always used to chop up my bubble bars into crumbs with a spoon and sprinkle them under the water, but the grater cuts it up finer and it gets better bubbles. Also is much quicker and makes my wrist ache less.


----------



## emwdz

I shouldn't be spending money... But the new Easter things are so cute! I think I may order a few things soon because my LUSH stash is getting pretty low, even though I just had a ridiculous stock after the holidays... Anyway, any recommendations?


----------



## tweakabell

> I am a total Lushaholic and have even bought a box grater and some tupperware containers to store my grated bubble bars in (I can't run my hands under hot running water. The hot tap on my bath gets too hot and it's just impossible)Â I always used to chop up my bubble bars into crumbs with a spoon and sprinkle them under the water, but the grater cuts it up finer and it gets better bubbles. Also is much quicker and makes my wrist ache less.


 I have a mesh bag that I hang from the faucet that works well too.


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I shouldn't be spending money... But the new Easter things are so cute! I think I may order a few things soon because my LUSH stash is getting pretty low, even though I just had a ridiculous stock after the holidays... Anyway, any recommendations? 
The Golden Egg in the Easter line is fabulous!! I got the Immaculate Eggception in both pink and yellow. And also a bunch of carrots. And a bunny. 

They are too cute!! I used one of the carrots the other night for a bubble bath and only used about half of it by the time the tub filled up. They give you 3 carrots so I'd say it should equal 6 baths! And it smells good too!


----------



## IndiaLynRose

how fresh are the products when you purchase online?


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *IndiaLynRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how fresh are the products when you purchase online?
I usually buy online and everything comes very fresh. I've never had a problem!


----------



## IndiaLynRose

Ok tha



> I usually buy online and everything comes very fresh. I've never had a problem!


 ok thanks!


----------



## Beeyutifull

Quote: Originally Posted by *IndiaLynRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok tha
ok thanks!
And don't forget to do air shipping- it's only $2 more and it comes very fast for me I usually get my package within 2 days!!


----------



## CurlyTails

Has anyone tried any of the Lush toners? I'm looking for a cruelty free toner to replace my current Origins toner.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried any of the Lush toners? I'm looking for a cruelty free toner to replace my current Origins toner.

Not a lush toner- but Dickinson's Witch Hazel is cruelty free (and alcohol free, kind of.. has natural alcohols but not Isopropyl which dries out your skin).  My grandmother and my mom have used Witch Hazel as toner forever and I refuse to switch because their skin is magical and luminous at 45 and 80.  Get it, grandma.

I have used Lush's Dream Steam and Tea Tree Toner Tabs and I personally didn't love them.  I didn't feel like it was actually clearing my skin as just putting water that would calm redness on my face, if that makes sense!


----------



## CurlyTails

> Not a lush toner- but Dickinson's Witch Hazel is cruelty free (and alcohol free, kind of.. has natural alcohols but not Isopropyl which dries out your skin). Â My grandmother and my mom have used Witch Hazel as toner forever and I refuse to switch because their skin is magical and luminous at 45 and 80. Â Get it, grandma. I have used Lush's Dream Steam and Tea Tree Toner Tabs and I personally didn't love them. Â I didn't feel like it was actually clearing my skin as just putting water that would calm redness on my face, if that makes sense!


 Thanks so much!


----------



## gemstone

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried any of the Lush toners? I'm looking for a cruelty free toner to replace my current Origins toner.
I use the eau roma toner and I am obsessed with it.  It smells amazing and feels wonderful when I put it on.

Do you live near a lush?  If you go into the store they can make you sample containers of all their toners.  That's what they did for me.


----------



## CurlyTails

> I use the eau roma toner and I am obsessed with it. Â It smells amazing and feels wonderful when I put it on. Do you live near a lush? Â If you go into the store they can make you sample containers of all their toners. Â That's what they did for me.


 That's a good idea. I live about 30 minutes from a Lush, so I can make a trip out one of these weekends!


----------



## marigoldsue

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use the eau roma toner and I am obsessed with it.  It smells amazing and feels wonderful when I put it on.

Do you live near a lush?  If you go into the store they can make you sample containers of all their toners.  That's what they did for me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a good idea. I live about 30 minutes from a Lush, so I can make a trip out one of these weekends!

I have a lot of redness in my face.  About a year ago I started using the Aqua Marina cleanser and the Breath of Fresh Air toner.  I was very pleased with how well they broke up the redness in my face.  About a month ago I was in store and asking about moisturizers, we were discussing what products I used and the sales person said the Eau Roma Water toner would probably be a better match for me.  I had a Breath of Fresh Air that was about 90% full at the time and she told me I could bring it in and exchange it.  I did, and I have been happy with the Eau Roma as well.  So if you end up purchasing one that doesn't seem quite right for you, just take it back and they will let you exchange.


----------



## tweakabell

Lush easter egg hunt!

From  Apr. 7 to 11 find the eggs on the site, get a word. On Day 5 enter the phrase made for a chance to win 1 of 10 $150 gift baskets.

http://www.lushusa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Lush-Site/en_US/Page-View?cid=easter-contest-2014


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lush easter egg hunt!

From  Apr. 7 to 11 find the eggs on the site, get a word. On Day 5 enter the phrase made for a chance to win 1 of 10 $150 gift baskets.

http://www.lushusa.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Lush-Site/en_US/Page-View?cid=easter-contest-2014
You are a goldmine of knowledge.


----------



## Prettologist

My favorite lush products are : 1)Cosmetic warrior face mask. 2)Hair dr. Hair mask. I just cant live without them simply amazing


----------



## kaitlin1209

Just placed my first LUSH UK order!  It only cost about $35 USD.  My closest LUSH store is an hour away to drive and the US site doesn't have Mother's Day items due to the date difference so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## tweakabell

Hit LUSH today as part of girls day with Z. The girls at Sephora are sweet but LUSH has my soulmates




. I love the girls there. We bought a bunch of carrots and a Brightside. They smell amazing but the real fun was having the LUSH ladies gush about makeup with me, lol. She was playing with my Sephora stuff before I was (she asked of course). I'm in love with the happy smell of Brightside, I might have to stock up.


----------



## makeitupasigo

For all on the Easter egg hunt, here is the first clue! https://m.facebook.com/lushcosmetics/photos/a.362830099057.137921.175889629057/10151782629104058/?type=1&amp;source=46&amp;refid=17


----------



## slinka

I'm gonna take me a fancy lush bash tonight, me thinks (I've been meaning to for like, 5 days now, but I keep getting sidetracked and by the time I'm all done with whatever...It's 2 AM lmao). And another one after I get all of this college stuff taken care of. Am I the only one who uses Lush baths as rewards or like, some sort of ritual? lol.

Off to le easter egg hunt!


----------



## tweakabell

> I'm gonna take me a fancy lush bash tonight, me thinks (I've been meaning to for like, 5 days now, but I keep getting sidetracked and by the time I'm all done with whatever...It's 2 AM lmao). And another one after I get all of this college stuff taken care of. Am I the only one who usesÂ Lush baths as rewards or like, some sort of ritual? lol. Off toÂ le easter egg hunt!Â


 LUSH is usually a reward for stressful days for me. A kind of "Congrats! You didn't commit homicide today!" if you will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LUSH is usually a reward for stressful days for me. A kind of "Congrats! You didn't commit homicide today!" if you will





LMAO. Yes, this is exactly what I was getting at!


----------



## slinka

Do we just like... collect the clues and enter them somewhere later?

Edit: Nevermind. Answered my own question.


----------



## tweakabell

Yup. The words will make a phrase, enter the phrase at the end, was my understanding.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yup. The words will make a phrase, enter the phrase at the end, was my understanding.
Yeah I just saw that they answered someone else's question and they'll post a link later on where you enter the clues and your contact info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails

> I'm gonna take me a fancy lush bash tonight, me thinks (I've been meaning to for like, 5 days now, but I keep getting sidetracked and by the time I'm all done with whatever...It's 2 AM lmao). And another one after I get all of this college stuff taken care of. Am I the only one who usesÂ Lush baths as rewards or like, some sort of ritual? lol. Off toÂ le easter egg hunt!Â


 I also use Lush as a reward. I got a small bottle of Rose Jam Shower Gel during the Boxing Day sale, and I keep it in my shower to use on days when I'm feeling stressed out.


----------



## DoubleShot

So I'll be dying my hair on Wednesday with Caca Rouge. It's already started to fade (bummer) and I didn't get my roots very well the first time. I'll be using red wine instead of water this time, so hopefully there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## tweakabell

> So I'll be dying my hairÂ on Wednesday with Caca Rouge. It's already started to fade (bummer) and I didn't get my roots very well the first time. I'll be using red wine instead of water this time, so hopefully there's a noticeable difference.Â


 So looking back cuz I'm creepy like that, it lasted about a month and a half? Do you think its' s a case where the more you dye it the nicer base you'll have or is it pretty much gone? Does that make sense??


----------



## CurlyTails

Clue #2 https://mobile.twitter.com/lushcosmetics/status/453603716302925824/photo/1


----------



## twotonetiff

> Clue #2 https://mobile.twitter.com/lushcosmetics/status/453603716302925824/photo/1


 I'm on my iPhone, I have no computer, and no words are there =( I must have spent an hour looking...all I see Is carrot but that isn't right


----------



## tweakabell

LUSH Spring chat party on Thurs

http://enews.lush.com/q/72PSkwI_wvAg9fBSTrjn2Y-L7r1KszzxE5v91xgjYmfpYNoGH5wnFUHKJ


----------



## DoubleShot

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So looking back cuz I'm creepy like that, it lasted about a month and a half? Do you think its' s a case where the more you dye it the nicer base you'll have or is it pretty much gone? Does that make sense??
Not really lol. The color isn't completely gone, but it'd certainly not as vibrant as it was in the beginning. I'll be using red wine this time instead of water so hopefully that makes a difference.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Not really lol. The color isn't completely gone, but it'd certainly not as vibrant as it was in the beginning. I'll be using red wine this time instead of water so hopefully that makes a difference.


 I used the caca maroon shortly after you did yours and mine completely faded away after three weeks. It also didn't cover my grays well at all. I wasn't a fan. It looked so good on you though! I hope the red wine works out well.


----------



## jesemiaud

Does anyone use the aromaco or any of the other natural deodorants? I got a sample in one of my online orders and really liked it. So I purchased some and now I hate it. It's so dry that it hurts to use it. It also doesn't smell as goos as the sample did either. I've been storing it in a baggy... I wonder if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## tweakabell

Wed clue: 

http://instagram.com/p/mlAcmTN-qh/


----------



## tweakabell

All the clues are in and the entry form is up. Did you get it?


----------



## slinka

I haven't seen today's clue but I'm pretty sure what it's gonna say haha. Gonna go do it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell

Oh yea , I had a hunch with the first clue and it is what you think it is. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All the clues are in and the entry form is up. Did you get it?
I just entered myself and my daughter.  I didn't see anywhere in the rules where you couldn't enter 2 from the same household, just 1 per person. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tweakabell

[@]slinka[/@]



Your pic is amazing!


----------



## slinka

Quote:Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@slinka




Your pic is amazing!


Thank you so much!!! &lt;3 I'm intending on doing a series of famous redheads =p This was my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

Quote:Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@slinka




Your pic is amazing!


Thank you so much!!! &lt;3 I'm intending on doing a series of famous redheads =p This was my first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte

Although there Is a LUSH a couple of blocks from me, I really have to stat away due to complete lack of self control in that store! I stopped in today because I needed shampoo. I got my usual Cynthia Sylvia Stout and Retread conditioner. I also grabbed 3 Bunny bubble bars, mainly because of their cuteness. They asked what I'd like to sample and I mentioned I was looking for a new face cleanser, so I got about a week's worth of Ultra Bland. They also threw in a free Oatifix face mask!


----------



## CurlyTails

> Although there Is a LUSH a couple of blocks from me, I really have to stat away due to complete lack of self control in that store! I stopped in today because I needed shampoo. I got my usual Cynthia Sylvia Stout and Retread conditioner. I also grabbed 3 Bunny bubble bars, mainly because of their cuteness. They asked what I'd like to sample and I mentioned I was looking for a new face cleanser, so I got about a week's worth of Ultra Bland. They also threw in a free Oatifix face mask!


 Nice! I'm curious to know how you like the Ultra Bland. I'm also in the market for a new face wash.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

The ultra bland is interesting stuff...I think either the pot itself or the website says it's a makeup remover/and I've seen it called a cleanser as well...same stuff I guess lol. Its thick and creamy with not too much oil, you massage it into your skin like a face polish and buff it off with a washrag or whatever. Sometimes it can leave a slight film, so a quick face wash or makeup wipe afterward helps with the residue.


----------



## elizabethrose

Lushies!  What's your favorite shampoo/conditioner combo from Lush?  I'm going TODAY and I have a few things on my list (face mask.. massage bar..) but I really need shampoo and conditioner.

I have ultra thick hair with lots of volume.  It's medium/long in length and needs hydration and I have so many scalp problems (but I hate the way their scalp shampoo smells.. so that's a no.)  Suggestions?


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lushies!  What's your favorite shampoo/conditioner combo from Lush?  I'm going TODAY and I have a few things on my list (face mask.. massage bar..) but I really need shampoo and conditioner.

I have ultra thick hair with lots of volume.  It's medium/long in length and needs hydration and I have so many scalp problems (but I hate the way their scalp shampoo smells.. so that's a no.)  Suggestions?

I have liked using the juniper shampoo bar in the past, and I still use the American Cream conditioner (expensive so I only use it maybe every 2-3 days.)  I have fine, wavy hair so I'm not sure that American Cream would be good for you.  You would likely need to use a LOT of it in one go and the bottle is really expensive.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have liked using the juniper shampoo bar in the past, and I still use the American Cream conditioner (expensive so I only use it maybe every 2-3 days.)  I have fine, wavy hair so I'm not sure that American Cream would be good for you.  You would likely need to use a LOT of it in one go and the bottle is really expensive.  

Perfect!  I was actually looking at Juniper so I might try that one!  Thanks sooo much!


----------



## TXSlainte

> Nice! I'm curious to know how you like the Ultra Bland. I'm also in the market for a new face wash.


 I've used it for the past 3 days, and I'm pretty certain I'll be buying it. It's not a typical cleanser, more like a cold cream. It really helps with removing makeup, and leaves my skin feeling very clean and moisturized. You definitely need to follow up with a toner or cleansing water, though, to remove any residue.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Perfect!  I was actually looking at Juniper so I might try that one!  Thanks sooo much!

I hope you like it!! It does a very, very good job at cleaning, while being gentle, and I really love the smell.


----------



## CurlyTails

> I've used it for the past 3 days, and I'm pretty certain I'll be buying it. It's not a typical cleanser, more like a cold cream. It really helps with removing makeup, and leaves my skin feeling very clean and moisturized. You definitely need to follow up with a toner or cleansing water, though, to remove any residue.


 Thanks! I think I'll pick up a sample next time I go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The ultra bland is interesting stuff...I think either the pot itself or the website says it's a makeup remover/and I've seen it called a cleanser as well...same stuff I guess lol. Its thick and creamy with not too much oil, you massage it into your skin like a face polish and buff it off with a washrag or whatever. Sometimes it can leave a slight film, so a quick face wash or makeup wipe afterward helps with the residue.

Grabbed a sample of this and Dark Angels yesterday- am certainly interested to see how it works.  The really nice lady (Chicago ladies- I'm pretty sure the Armitage location is just about the best place on earth) showed me how it worked and then used Dark Angels on top of it.  She said she uses Ultra Bland at night to take her makeup off, and then washes with Dark Angels in the morning.  I'm not a morning face-washer person, so I dunno if I'll do that routine, but we'll see!


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope you like it!! It does a very, very good job at cleaning, while being gentle, and I really love the smell.

I ended up picking the Trichomania shampoo instead!  I really really like it- I'll have to try the Juniper next, I was just impulsive with the summery coconut smell of Trichomania.  I used it last night and I love it!  I think I'm into this whole bar shampoo thing!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I ended up picking the Trichomania shampoo instead!  I really really like it- I'll have to try the Juniper next, I was just impulsive with the summery coconut smell of Trichomania.  I used it last night and I love it!  I think I'm into this whole bar shampoo thing!

I'm sure they're all great!! I really like the bar shampoo, too.


----------



## elizabethrose

Guys I was SO BAD last night!  I had a $50 gift card and I blew right through it, and spent an extra $18!  I picked up Trichomania shampoo (love), Jungle conditioner (I kind of feel like I smell a little bit like a hippie today, so I dunno if I'll repurchase this, I might try the solid BIG conditioner instead?  Reviews there?), Vanilla Puff Dusting Powder (love love love), Cosmetic Warrior face mask, the Peach massage bar (can't remember the name...) and two samples- Ultra Bland and Dark Angels.  SO EXCITED WITH ALL OF MY PRETTIES.


----------



## elizabethrose

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sure they're all great!! I really like the bar shampoo, too. 

It was a lot easier to use than I originally expected- I thought it was going to be so difficult!


----------



## CurlyTails

Now I want to try a bar shampoo . . . My list is getting long!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyTails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now I want to try a bar shampoo . . . My list is getting long!
I've tried most of their shampoo bars, they are all amazing...but my absolute fave is the white one ( ultimate shine). I switched my shampoos around for a while and when I went back to that bar I could totally tell the difference. 

I used to pair it with Jungle conditioning bar, but recently switched to using just a spray in conditioner after towel drying. (jungle smells amazing btw)


----------



## CurlyTails

> I've tried most of their shampoo bars, they are all amazing...but my absolute fave is the white one ( ultimate shine). I switched my shampoos around for a while and when I went back to that bar I could totally tell the difference.Â  I used to pair it with Jungle conditioning bar, but recently switched to using just a spray in conditioner after towel drying. (jungle smells amazing btw)


 Thanks for the suggestion! Your posts are always so helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried most of their shampoo bars, they are all amazing...but my absolute fave is the white one ( ultimate shine). I switched my shampoos around for a while and when I went back to that bar I could totally tell the difference. 

I used to pair it with Jungle conditioning bar, but recently switched to using just a spray in conditioner after towel drying. (jungle smells amazing btw)

I'm intrigued by the thought of solid shampoo/conditioner. I'm a total klutz and basically blind without glasses (so totally a hot mess in the shower), how hard is it to keep a grip on the bars? or do you just lather them up in your hands and use the suds? I go through those huge bottles of shampoo and conditioner on an almost monthly basis and I feel like solid ones would maybe last longer?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Â  I've tried most of their shampoo bars, they are all amazing...but my absolute fave is the white one ( ultimate shine). I switched my shampoos around for a while and when I went back to that bar I could totally tell the difference.Â  I used to pair it with Jungle conditioning bar, but recently switched to using just a spray in conditioner after towel drying. (jungle smells amazing btw)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by the thought of solid shampoo/conditioner. I'm a total klutz and basically blind without glasses (so totally a hot mess in the shower), how hard is it to keep a grip on the bars? or do you just lather them up in your hands and use the suds? I go through those huge bottles of shampoo and conditioner on an almost monthly basis and I feel like solid ones would maybe last longer?
Click to expand...

 Here's their shampoo bar tips video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LUSH Quick Tips: Solid Shampoo Bars:


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Here's their shampoo bar tips video






LUSH Quick Tips: Solid Shampoo Bars: 
 Thanks for the link! It looks like it lathers up even more than I expected, I'm definitely going to look into these when I go pick up another tub of ocean salt!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm intrigued by the thought of solid shampoo/conditioner. I'm a total klutz and basically blind without glasses (so totally a hot mess in the shower), how hard is it to keep a grip on the bars? or do you just lather them up in your hands and use the suds? I go through those huge bottles of shampoo and conditioner on an almost monthly basis and I feel like solid ones would maybe last longer?

I use the solid shampoo bars like I would normal soap bars!! I lather them a little in my hair and then scrub lightly.  They are really easy and "natural" to use once you try it out, it's very intuitive, I think.  I haven't used the solid conditioner bars so I can't speak for that, but I like the shampoo a lot.


----------



## SubJunkie

I'm nervous about using their shampoo bars because they contain SLS.


----------



## tweakabell

And the hunt ends here! Thank you so much to all of our amazing LUSHies for hunting for the golden eggs with us â€“ we had an egg-cellent time playing.

Weâ€™ve chosen ten lucky winners to receive a prize pack loaded with all of our Easter goodies: congratulations to Joanna T, Casey A, Jaime T, Brenda G, Connie D, Kera S, Megan D, Katarina E, Hannah F, and Marie-Claude C!

Weâ€™ve sent all of our winners an email â€“ please check your inboxes for details on receiving your prize. Weâ€™ve had such an egg-citing time playing, weâ€™ll be sure to have another contest like this again soon!

No win for me! Any of you ladies lucky?


----------



## slinka

No win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or my sister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the hunt ends here! Thank you so much to all of our amazing LUSHies for hunting for the golden eggs with us â€“ we had an egg-cellent time playing.

Weâ€™ve chosen ten lucky winners to receive a prize pack loaded with all of our Easter goodies: congratulations to Joanna T, Casey A, Jaime T, Brenda G, Connie D, Kera S, Megan D, Katarina E, Hannah F, and Marie-Claude C!

Weâ€™ve sent all of our winners an email â€“ please check your inboxes for details on receiving your prize. Weâ€™ve had such an egg-citing time playing, weâ€™ll be sure to have another contest like this again soon!

No win for me! Any of you ladies lucky?


Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Darn, I was hoping at least one of us on MUT would win.  Maybe next contest.


----------



## tweakabell

I was too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails

No win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

Uh oh. Lush now has a subscription (autoshipping, not sampler awesomeness) service. Wallets, commence bleeding!


----------



## elizabethrose

meaganola said:


> Uh oh. Lush now has a subscription (autoshipping, not sampler awesomeness) service. Wallets, commence bleeding!


This is not a thing I need to be aware of.  Block it out.. block it out.......


----------



## CurlyTails

elizabethrose said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it!! It does a very, very good job at cleaning, while being gentle, and I really love the smell.   I ended up picking the Trichomania shampoo instead!  I really really like it- I'll have to try the Juniper next, I was just impulsive with the summery coconut smell of Trichomania.  I used it last night and I love it!  I think I'm into this whole bar shampoo thing!


I went to Lush this weekend and picked up Trichomania and it smells AMAZING! Like, I had to tell myself not to eat it amazing! And it made my hair super clean.


----------



## elizabethrose

curlytails said:


> I went to Lush this weekend and picked up Trichomania and it smells AMAZING! Like, I had to tell myself not to eat it amazing! And it made my hair super clean.


I'm pretty sure it's got magic in it!  :wizard:


----------



## emwdz

I'd love to hear more thoughts/reviews on current Mother's Day products!


----------



## Maryam DiMauro

About the shampoo bars : They should only be used continously for a month as after that it will dry your hair out, it's really meant for travellng but every lush solid has a similar non solid shampoo that they sell. Personally I like the honey one the best.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

wingeyes said:


> About the shampoo bars : They should only be used continously for a month as after that it will dry your hair out, it's really meant for travellng but every lush solid has a similar non solid shampoo that they sell. Personally I like the honey one the best.


I don't agree, and I've never heard this from LUSH themselves. 

I've been using their shampoo bars religiously for 2 years and my hair has never been healthier! (my fave is the white, Ultimate shine) I use it for months until it's just slivers, and then start a new one. I can definitely tell a difference when I stop using them though, nothing else I've tried works as well for me as the bars.


----------



## Maryam DiMauro

Well I used to work there ( up to this January ) and that's what they trained me and well, you CAN use it otherwise but the thing is it is very concentrated... at the very least use rehab shampoo at least once a month for a couple days to replenish your hair. I am not saying don't buy it but just realize that it is very concentrated ... But the new training is to encourage shampoo bars with shampoo as well. I have three shampoo bars ( hehe  I got a lot half off working there)

Also be aware that EVERY lush product should be tossed after the due date. Most shower gels and shower jellies double as shampoo as well.


----------



## Maryam DiMauro

Here is another quick tip :
You can return almost anything except for bath bombs and bath products, so even if you use a shampoo and you didn't like it you can get something else even if you don't have the receipt. Also, try to get samples for hair care and skin care to try it out. But please buy something as well in the shop as the sales attendants need the sales boost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

wingeyes said:


> Here is another quick tip :
> 
> You can return almost anything except for bath bombs and bath products, so even if you use a shampoo and you didn't like it you can get something else even if you don't have the receipt. Also, try to get samples for hair care and skin care to try it out. But please buy something as well in the shop as the sales attendants need the sales boost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wait, for real?  So like, my Trichomania shampoo that I didn't realize had SLS in it and absolutely made my scalp freak out- I can take it back?  Without a receipt?  I'll buy eighty things I swear.


----------



## kaitlin1209

emwdz said:


> I'd love to hear more thoughts/reviews on current Mother's Day products!


I tried the little Rose bubble bar and the Inhale/Exhale bomb and I'm in looooove.  I almost always like everything I get from Lush so I'm a bit biased but those are two items I would buy forever if they were permanent.


----------



## Maryam DiMauro

Yup. So basically that is a case where definitely return it, you can get something of equal value or pay the difference. I returned a shampoo curly surly the coconut one because the guy i was going to give it to we weren't dating but had no receipt. I also returned roots because it did nothing for my hair but it was half through. With that I got rose argan and  the 25 dollar gift set. 

You can ask for samples of the soaps or anything really except massage bars and bath products. But only limited to two or three samples. Don't go in the store just for samples please though gah when people do that it's soooo bad for sales. At least get a sugar scrub haha. Also lush demos absolutely everything in their shop so if you aren't sure ask for a demo… ( I highly recommend the hand treatments)


----------



## Maryam DiMauro

Oh another quick tip : Lush offers parties for girls / boys for their birthdays. Simply call your local lush store and they schedule in a lush party after mall closes . You set a price and the girls in the party get makeovers and treatments and pick out like a certain amount of money in goodies in the store (  I have no idea of the final costs)


----------



## elizabethrose

wingeyes said:


> Yup. So basically that is a case where definitely return it, you can get something of equal value or pay the difference. I returned a shampoo curly surly the coconut one because the guy i was going to give it to we weren't dating but had no receipt. I also returned roots because it did nothing for my hair but it was half through. With that I got rose argan and  the 25 dollar gift set.
> 
> You can ask for samples of the soaps or anything really except massage bars and bath products. But only limited to two or three samples. Don't go in the store just for samples please though gah when people do that it's soooo bad for sales. At least get a sugar scrub haha. Also lush demos absolutely everything in their shop so if you aren't sure ask for a demo… ( I highly recommend the hand treatments)


Oh my gosh I got a hand treatment the other day- I was shopping for my mom and stepmom and had some money on a giftcard and didn't know what else I wanted to get.  It was SO AWESOME.  This is great though, I'll definitely be taking my shampoo back- my hair did not like it!  But I go through a massage bar every 5 minutes I think, so that will be perfect!


----------



## chelsealynn

kaitlin1209 said:


> I tried the little Rose bubble bar and the Inhale/Exhale bomb and I'm in looooove.  I almost always like everything I get from Lush so I'm a bit biased but those are two items I would buy forever if they were permanent.



Uh oh, I've been so tempted to buy the inhale/exhale bath bomb.  Now I feel like I should grab it since it is limited edition.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Has anyone ordered anything from Lush Kitchen?

It's from the UK site and they make things weekly so its fresh. Anyway, I'm dying to try the Movis soap, Error 404 bath bomb, and I think Strawberry something, can't remember. Sooo many goodies! But you have to wake up like at 3 AM to snatch them before they sell out. Boooo. I like my sleep, lol.


----------



## chelsealynn

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from Lush Kitchen?
> 
> It's from the UK site and they make things weekly so its fresh. Anyway, I'm dying to try the Movis soap, Error 404 bath bomb, and I think Strawberry something, can't remember. Sooo many goodies! But you have to wake up like at 3 AM to snatch them before they sell out. Boooo. I like my sleep, lol.


I did today.  I was on the site about 9 am and there were still 3 or 4 things available.  I ordered a bath bomb, Ne Worry Pas. I just checked the site again and there are a few things from previous days as well.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from Lush Kitchen?
> 
> It's from the UK site and they make things weekly so its fresh. Anyway, I'm dying to try the Movis soap, Error 404 bath bomb, and I think Strawberry something, can't remember. Sooo many goodies! But you have to wake up like at 3 AM to snatch them before they sell out. Boooo. I like my sleep, lol.


I've ordered the Ne Worry Pas bath bomb and Creamed Almond and Coconut Smoothie. I really wanted the Violet Nights bath oil but it sold out before I placed my order today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely love the Kitchen concept, and I've been lured into spending way more than I should!  :wub:


----------



## CurlyTails

I must look into this Lush Kitchen you ladies speak of . . . .


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

chelsealynn said:


> I did today.  I was on the site about 9 am and there were still 3 or 4 things available.  I ordered a bath bomb, Ne Worry Pas. I just checked the site again and there are a few things from previous days as well.


I rarely check it (I'm on a no buy!) but when I do, a lot of things are sold out.



Elizabeth Mac said:


> I've ordered the Ne Worry Pas bath bomb and Creamed Almond and Coconut Smoothie. I really wanted the Violet Nights bath oil but it sold out before I placed my order today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I absolutely love the Kitchen concept, and I've been lured into spending way more than I should!  :wub:


Violet Nights looks lovely!! 



curlytails said:


> I must look into this Lush Kitchen you ladies speak of . . . .


Beware, for your wallet's sake! lol.


----------



## chaostheory

I just bought Jackie Oates color supplement and emotional brilliance transluscent powder yesterday! I'm very excited. I normally can't wear any sort of foundation or BB creams because my skin is so sensitive/dry/seborrheic dermatitis that any foundation usually just draws attention. I'm wearing this today and it looks really natural and I'm excited!
 

Does anyone else have this and did you like it?!


----------



## SaraP

Hi y'all, I'm a Lush newbie and need some recommendations from you Lush Mavens! My husband just told me "We have to stop by Lush when we are in Vegas this weekend" :w00t:   Crazy right! I've never used their products, but so many people rave about them it must be amazeballs...I don't take baths, so bath bombs are out (totally take showers  :blush: ) What are your must haves???


----------



## JC327

sarap said:


> Hi y'all, I'm a Lush newbie and need some recommendations from you Lush Mavens! My husband just told me "We have to stop by Lush when we are in Vegas this weekend" :w00t:   Crazy right! I've never used their products, but so many people rave about them it must be amazeballs...I don't take baths, so bath bombs are out (totally take showers  :blush: ) What are your must haves???


My favorite is the ocean salt and also the  popcorn lip scrub.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

@@SaraP  Ocean Salt! Buffy Bar, Mint Julips lip scrub &amp; Honey Trap lip balm, Let the Good Times Roll cleanser


----------



## CurlyTails

@@SaraP I agree with the Ocean Salt recommendation. I also love the Angels on Bare Skin cleansing roll and Whoosh shower jelly. And don't forget to ask them to make you some samples! And the fresh face masks are great!

Now I want to go to Lush!


----------



## SaraP

4 people recommended the Ocean salt and almost everyone said the popcorn lip scrub, so those are must gets and someone said cupcake mask which I will try to get just for the name!! Also on  the list Coalface and T for Toes...Do the masks spoil or something? They seem small and you can't order online.


----------



## meaganola

sarap said:


> 4 people recommended the Ocean salt and almost everyone said the popcorn lip scrub, so those are must gets and someone said cupcake mask which I will try to get just for the name!! Also on  the list Coalface and T for Toes...Do the masks spoil or something? They seem small and you can't order online.


Yeah, the masks are freshly made and need to be refrigerated.  They're something you would need to pack with ice if you're going to travel with them.

ETA:  And I would throw my vote in for pretty much any shower gel.  I love them all!


----------



## jesemiaud

I love, love, love the silky underwear powder, their charity pot body lotion (purchase price goes to one of several charities) and the mint juleps lip scrub. You can't go wrong with any of their shower gels, although I really love the happy hippy.


----------



## SaraP

What in the world is Silky Underware Powder???? :blink:   Is it powder for down there?? :blush:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

@@SaraP I suppose to could use it down there for freshening up but I use mine all over my body - just like you would a lotion! Makes me silky smooth! I love it!


----------



## jesemiaud

sarap said:


> What in the world is Silky Underware Powder???? :blink: Is it powder for down there?? :blush:


It can be, lol. But I use it all over. It has cocoa butter in it and is so nicely scented and we'll, silky. Here's a description from the lush site: well, never mind. I'm on my phone and can't get the link to paste. Search for it on Lush's site for a good description.


----------



## kaitlin1209

chaosintoart said:


> I just bought Jackie Oates color supplement and emotional brilliance transluscent powder yesterday! I'm very excited. I normally can't wear any sort of foundation or BB creams because my skin is so sensitive/dry/seborrheic dermatitis that any foundation usually just draws attention. I'm wearing this today and it looks really natural and I'm excited!
> 
> Does anyone else have this and did you like it?!


I've never known anyone else who used their translucent powder but I've been dying to get it!  Please keep us updated if you continue using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



sarap said:


> Hi y'all, I'm a Lush newbie and need some recommendations from you Lush Mavens! My husband just told me "We have to stop by Lush when we are in Vegas this weekend" :w00t:   Crazy right! I've never used their products, but so many people rave about them it must be amazeballs...I don't take baths, so bath bombs are out (totally take showers  :blush: ) What are your must haves???


I prefer the Bubblegum lip scrub, but you should definitely get one of the lip scrubs while you are there, as well as a lip balm-- Honey Trap is great!  If you're looking to splurge I suggest Mask of Magnaminty since it doesn't need refrigerated like other masks, and the Ro's Argan Body Conditioner.  It's pricey, but you only need a little.  I only use it days where I want to feel ~pampered~.  I would also get a massage bar or two for you and the man to enjoy! There are a ton of those so I'd pick something you both like. 

As far as soaps, I adore Rockstar and Honey I Washed the Kids. 

Also, if you want something special, try their emotional brilliance makeup!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Ocean Salt is my all-time favorite product from anywhere of all time! I only discovered it a few months ago (silly me), and I've been stockpiling it. I would also suggest ordering it from the UK website in the future because it's much cheaper.

I haven't tried all the shower gels, but I do highly recommend The Olive Branch and Flying Fox. 

Enjoy your LUSH trip!  :wub:


----------



## SaraP

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to update :wub:


----------



## pokeballssohard

I love so many LUSH products, I can't even choose. The Emotional Brilliance Liner in Fantasy, Lipstick In Confident, Aromaco and Coconut Deodorant, Dark Angels Face Scrub, pretty much any of their Fresh Face Masks, Lust perfume...

I could go on and on really. Great stuff.


----------



## CurlyTails

pokeballssohard said:


> I love so many LUSH products, I can't even choose. The Emotional Brilliance Liner in Fantasy, Lipstick In Confident, Aromaco and Coconut Deodorant, Dark Angels Face Scrub, pretty much any of their Fresh Face Masks, Lust perfume...
> 
> I could go on and on really. Great stuff.


I have not yet tried any of the Lush makeup products yet and I think I need to!


----------



## pokeballssohard

@@CurlyTails They're pretty pricey, but I managed to grab mine on a buy one get one free sale back when they were planning on discontinuing them. The sales from that special boosted the popularity of the products up enough that they decided to keep them, but I haven't seen them on sale since. I've tried the liners and the lipsticks. The liners are okay. I'm sure I could find a gold-shimmery liquid liner that is just as good for cheaper. The lipsticks are something special though. Incredible staying power, high pigment. Good stuff.

I also forgot to mention the Jackie Oats foundation. It's _marvelous!_ Plus, it has honey in it so its beneficial to the skin.


----------



## CurlyTails

Does Lush UK give tracking for shipments to the U.S.? I placed an order and got my shipping email but nothing happens when I click on the track delivery button. The FAQ mentions tracking for within the UK but not outside the UK.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

curlytails said:


> Does Lush UK give tracking for shipments to the U.S.? I placed an order and got my shipping email but nothing happens when I click on the track delivery button. The FAQ mentions tracking for within the UK but not outside the UK.


You will not get a tracking number. That's really the only difference between the UK and US shipping but it should be to you within 10 business days.


----------



## Allison H

I've never heard of Lush until visiting MUT. I'll have to follow this thread...it seems to be a very popular brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails

KellyKaye said:


> You will not get a tracking number. That's really the only difference between the UK and US shipping but it should be to you within 10 business days.


Thanks! Mystery Lush delivery it is!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

curlytails said:


> Thanks! Mystery Lush delivery it is!


It'll be worth the wait! Did you request samples? That's one of the many reasons I choose to order from the UK site!


----------



## kaitlin1209

curlytails said:


> Does Lush UK give tracking for shipments to the U.S.? I placed an order and got my shipping email but nothing happens when I click on the track delivery button. The FAQ mentions tracking for within the UK but not outside the UK.


No, but I got mine really fast.  Within a week, actually.  It got to me quicker than Ulta shipments from 4 hours away do.


----------



## CurlyTails

KellyKaye said:


> It'll be worth the wait! Did you request samples? That's one of the many reasons I choose to order from the UK site!


Aw, man! I didn't know you could request samples. Rookie mistake.


----------



## CurlyTails

My Lush UK order arrived!  It's the perfect start to the weekend.  I got Angels on Bare Skin, Breath of Fresh Air toner water, Dragon's Egg bath bomb, Granny Takes a Dip bath bomb, Avobath bath bomb, Wiccy Magic Muscles massage bar, You've Been Mangoed bath melt, and Bubblegum lip scrub.  Everything arrived safe and sound despite the summer heat.


----------



## Kelly Silva

@@CurlyTails Looks awesome! I went into a Lush the other day for the very first time, and I have to say, I wasn't overly impressed. None of the scents really stood out to me. I did however try the cuticle balm and really liked that, and I managed to pipe up and ask for a shampoo bar sample. So just curious, how does this whole getting samples with an online order on the UK site work? Is it at checkout? Or can you request anything as a sample? I just don't know if I'll like any of their stuff enough to justify buying a full size just yet.


----------



## LuckyMoon

@@CurlyTails  Nice haul!  Now I want to go to LUSH.  Too bad for me it's 1 1/2 hours away.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone tried the D'Fluff shave cream?  Looks great to me &amp; I love strawberry anything.  I want to try it.


----------



## CurlyTails

Kelly Silva said:


> @@CurlyTails Looks awesome! I went into a Lush the other day for the very first time, and I have to say, I wasn't overly impressed. None of the scents really stood out to me. I did however try the cuticle balm and really liked that, and I managed to pipe up and ask for a shampoo bar sample. So just curious, how does this whole getting samples with an online order on the UK site work? Is it at checkout? Or can you request anything as a sample? I just don't know if I'll like any of their stuff enough to justify buying a full size just yet.


My first Lush purchase was online during the after-Christmas (Boxing Day) sale. I got a couple of the gift sets which had small sizes of various products, and I thought that was a good introduction for me. The first time I went to a Lush store was a little overwhelming because the scents do kind of run together. But I have loved everything I tried.

I need to learn how to order samples when making UK purchases, since I didn't even know that was a possibility!


----------



## CurlyTails

LuckyMoon said:


> @@CurlyTails  Nice haul!  Now I want to go to LUSH.  Too bad for me it's 1 1/2 hours away.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Has anyone tried the D'Fluff shave cream?  Looks great to me &amp; I love strawberry anything.  I want to try it.


I really want to try that shave cream, too!


----------



## Jac13

meaganola said:


> Uh oh. Lush now has a subscription (autoshipping, not sampler awesomeness) service. Wallets, commence bleeding!


That sounds heavenly!!! I definitely want one.


----------



## slinka

I was gifted a bottle of flying fox shower gel- I've never tried it before, but I think I'm gonna use it tonight ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw- I have been experimenting with their hair products- like, stuff to ease frizz. I used up my ...crap, what was it named? It is a leave-in conditioner type thing, so I picked up some Jasmine and Henna Fluff-Eaze [pretreatment] and other than the inconvenience of my brain not functioning well enough to know that its hair-washing day and that I need to do my pretreatment about 20 minutes before my shower (which I always end up taking super late, 'cause insomnia), it's pretty awesome! I think it's definitely helping!

While I was out shopping for my modchild, I picked up that bath bomb that looks like Saturn and is all glittery. Pretty stoked to try that guy out. (I originally got it for my sister while she was here, but she forgot about it and is now back in Tx, so win for me!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn

I received an order I placed with the Lush UK site today.  Inside it was this:





Sorry the picture is so big!  My order was order was pretty small as well.  I only ordered Fizz Tank container and the smallest size of the American Cream conditioner.  How awesome is that?  I just bought one of those same lip balms recently and really like it so I am going to gift this one!


----------



## chelsealynn

slinka said:


> I was gifted a bottle of flying fox shower gel- I've never tried it before, but I think I'm gonna use it tonight ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Btw- I have been experimenting with their hair products- like, stuff to ease frizz. I used up my ...crap, what was it named? It is a leave-in conditioner type thing, so I picked up some Jasmine and Henna Fluff-Eaze [pretreatment] and other than the inconvenience of my brain not functioning well enough to know that its hair-washing day and that I need to do my pretreatment about 20 minutes before my shower (which I always end up taking super late, 'cause insomnia), it's pretty awesome! I think it's definitely helping!
> 
> While I was out shopping for my modchild, I picked up that bath bomb that looks like Saturn and is all glittery. Pretty stoked to try that guy out. (I originally got it for my sister while she was here, but she forgot about it and is now back in Tx, so win for me!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've just recently bought that bath bomb too.  I haven't used it yet but hoping it will be a good one!


----------



## Babs28

I went to the Lush grand opening party at the store by my house. I just shoved crap in my bag since I was so overwhelmed. I didn't know half the stuff I was buying.  I LOVE ALL OF IT!!  I don't think you can make a "bad" purchase in the store.  Everything smells AMAZING once you leave the store and can smell it on it's own and makes your skin feel super soft! Definitely a store I need to avoid on a regular basis because there is a TON of stuff I want to try!!


----------



## JC327

chelsealynn said:


> I received an order I placed with the Lush UK site today.  Inside it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture is so big!  My order was order was pretty small as well.  I only ordered Fizz Tank container and the smallest size of the American Cream conditioner.  How awesome is that?  I just bought one of those same lip balms recently and really like it so I am going to gift this one!


Thats great, you are passing it foward.


----------



## tacehtpuekam




----------



## CurlyTails

@ That is super cute!


----------



## Babs28

OOOHHH!  I need me one or three of them!!  It's awful that the store is 4 miles from work.  When I have a bad day at work, I no longer go to Ulta, I go to LUSH and spend WAY more money!!


----------



## CurlyTails

Babs28 said:


> OOOHHH!  I need me one or three of them!!  It's awful that the store is 4 miles from work.  When I have a bad day at work, I no longer go to Ulta, I go to LUSH and spend WAY more money!!


Being 4 miles away would be super awesome!  But I would be super poor!


----------



## CurlyTails

Lush at the airport equals trouble for me. Picked up a couple of massage bars and the new shark fin soap.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I love the new shark fin soap! It reminds me of the avobomb.  Very good smelling.


----------



## SaraP

There is a little boy in my life that is ALL about sharks...I get to hear all the new shark info whenever I visit him. I will have to pick one of these up, he'll flip!


----------



## pandabear99

The brazened honey mask. Two thumbs up!  :wub:


----------



## princess2010

I used to have to drive 2 hours to the nearest LUSH or order online. I found out yesterday we are getting one only 20 minutes away!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## chelsealynn

rachel2010 said:


> I used to have to drive 2 hours to the nearest LUSH or order online. I found out yesterday we are getting one only 20 minutes away!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!


Sounds like your wallet is going to be in trouble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

So my roommate got the Lush Vanilla Puff dusting powder and it seems awesome, so I went to get my own. Not only is it sold out online (USA &amp; Canada) but from our store too! I really wanted it. I hope they re-stock it!!


----------



## chelsealynn

chaosintoart said:


> So my roommate got the Lush Vanilla Puff dusting powder and it seems awesome, so I went to get my own. Not only is it sold out online (USA &amp; Canada) but from our store too! I really wanted it. I hope they re-stock it!!


That dusting powder smells so nice!  You can try the Lush UK site to see if it is in stock there.  Whenever I order online I usually order from the UK site.


----------



## chelsealynn

Did you guys see that they are doing away with the retro shop?  Anyone getting anything in particular?  I was thinking about getting Shnuggle body butter.  An employee at my local Lush told me they were going to get rid of the retro shop a few months ago but I was hoping they would keep it until the Christmas season so I could stock on up more Snowshowers.


----------



## mybeautifulstyle

My favorite Lush product is their Bohemian Soap. It's a lemon based soap that I use as a face wash.  I like it because the lemon helps to naturally clear up my blemishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209

mybeautifulstyle said:


> My favorite Lush product is their Bohemian Soap. It's a lemon based soap that I use as a face wash.  I like it because the lemon helps to naturally clear up my blemishes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh I'd like to try that now!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

chelsealynn said:


> Did you guys see that they are doing away with the retro shop?  Anyone getting anything in particular?  I was thinking about getting Shnuggle body butter.  An employee at my local Lush told me they were going to get rid of the retro shop a few months ago but I was hoping they would keep it until the Christmas season so I could stock on up more Snowshowers.


I really don't like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just purchased Smitten, Schnuggle, Coolaulin, Fox in the Flowers, and some Canadian Maple Soap!

Poor, poor budget....


----------



## kaitlin1209

Sooo I just placed an order from the Lush UK store &lt;3


Lip Service lip balm (for the BF)
Honey Trap lip balm (for me)
Rose Queen Bath Bomb
Tisty Tosty Bath Bomb
Amandopondo Bubble Bar
Bohemian Soap
I haven't tried any of these before but I did have a bath bomb or something from the Mother's Day releases that was supposed to be a lot like Amandopondo so I'm expecting to love everything!


----------



## kittybooboo

What gives. I didn't even know Lush existed until I saw everybody referencing it on here and now I'm scanning every page of their site and salivating over all their delicious stuff.

Are their facial masks as good as they look? How many uses do you get out of a little container?


----------



## kaitlin1209

I get more uses out of some masks than others, but each is good for at least 4-5 full face applications for me.  BB seaweed is the one I get the least out of, Cupcake and Love Lettuce the most.  I do enjoy their masks a lot more than other companies' masks.  They don't work miracles (at least for me but my skin isn't bad to begin with) but they are an awfully nice treat.


----------



## CurlyTails

Being sick is bad for my no buy! I finally ordered a few things from Lush Kitchen: Freeze shower gel, After 8.30 massage bar, and Snake Oil scalp treatment. Now to wait for my goodies to arrive!

Plus, it's my birthday this weekend, and I was planning on making a trip to Lush to pick up a birthday treat (or two) -- too much Lush?


----------



## kaitlin1209

No such thing as too much Lush!


----------



## kittybooboo

I couldn't wait-- I went to Lush after work today because I'm impulsive and impatient! They gave me a facial in store and I got to try Cosmetic Warrior which was wonderful. I left with some Ultrabland face wash and a couple of bath bombs. I'm so excited to try them!


----------



## CurlyTails

I tried the D'Fluff out today. I don't care for the smell. It doesn't really smell like strawberries to me, and it comes off very perfume-y. It did leave my legs feeling super smooth though.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

I have a question about the massage bars. I purchased one from the UK Kitchen (can't remember the name, but it's white and has little pink beads that look like pomegranate seeds on one side). While it smells great and leaves my skin very smooth, I don't think I'm using it correctly. The little beads that are in it have nearly all popped out, and it seems as if it's disappearing rather quickly! Is it typical for massage bars to get used up fast? Or should I just rub it a few times in my hands and apply to my skin, rather than rubbing the bar itself all over my legs/back/arms/etc.?? Maybe I just expected it to be a little more substantial. I feel like it's going to break into little pieces after three uses.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I have a question about the massage bars. I purchased one from the UK Kitchen (can't remember the name, but it's white and has little pink beads that look like pomegranate seeds on one side). While it smells great and leaves my skin very smooth, I don't think I'm using it correctly. The little beads that are in it have nearly all popped out, and it seems as if it's disappearing rather quickly! Is it typical for massage bars to get used up fast? Or should I just rub it a few times in my hands and apply to my skin, rather than rubbing the bar itself all over my legs/back/arms/etc.?? Maybe I just expected it to be a little more substantial. I feel like it's going to break into little pieces after three uses.


The massage bars I usually get have lasted me a few months.  I've used Strawberry Feels Forever and Mange Too, both of which I think were good-sized bars.  Both of those would have been a little too greasy (not the right word but the closest I can come up with) to rub directly all over my skin.  For example, if I wanted to use it on my legs, I would maybe rub the bar on the side of my leg for a few swipes to warm it up, then do big stripes down my legs and work the oils/whatever into my skin from there. There would have been too much product if I rubbed it over the entire surface of my legs. Does that make sense?  I feel like that is not coherent, lol.  But yes I would warm it up in your hands and then apply to the skin instead of rubbing the bar all over.


----------



## elizabethrose

Guys, I went into Lush the other day and spent SO MUCH MONEY. But, I came out with a new buffy bar, a new tin, a huge piece of Sultana of Soap, a new container of Dark Angels and a sample of the Mask of Magnamity. Super excited!


----------



## kaitlin1209

My most recent order from Lush UK: 


Bohemian Soap (Which I've since cut into 4 smaller bars)
Amandopondo bubble bar
Rose Queen bath bomb
Tisty Tosty bath bomb
Honey Trap lip balm
Note: kitchen cutie not included
I'm so glad I got the Bohemian soap! I love the citrusy-ness in the shower and I'm hoping it will help with clear skin, as others have mentioned.  I have also used the Honey Trap lip balm and it reminds me so much of Mange Too.  I think it has most of the same ingredients as Mange Too, except that bar had bananas in it and Honey Trap does not. But, it's definitely my new favorite balm ever!  I cannot wait to use these bath bombs soon


----------



## CurlyTails

I tried Mask of Magnanimity for the first time, and my face is so incredibly soft and smooth! This is a big winner for me!


----------



## kaitlin1209

curlytails said:


> I tried Mask of Magnanimity for the first time, and my face is so incredibly soft and smooth! This is a big winner for me!


I've wanted to try that for so long! I feel like everyone who tries it loves it. 

Also...Halloween stuff should be up soonish. I'm ready to buy a dozen Pumkins!


----------



## chelsealynn

kaitlin1209 said:


> I've wanted to try that for so long! I feel like everyone who tries it loves it.
> 
> Also...Halloween stuff should be up soonish. I'm ready to buy a dozen Pumkins!



Oh yay! I can't wait.  I wonder if the Kitchen will have some cool Halloween things...hopefully!


----------



## LuckyMoon

curlytails said:


> I tried Mask of Magnanimity for the first time, and my face is so incredibly soft and smooth! This is a big winner for me!


I want to try this too!  It's for face &amp;/or body right?

I really hope the Halloween stuff is out the first weekend in Oct. since I'll be at a Lush that weekend!


----------



## NotTheMama

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I have a question about the massage bars. I purchased one from the UK Kitchen (can't remember the name, but it's white and has little pink beads that look like pomegranate seeds on one side). While it smells great and leaves my skin very smooth, I don't think I'm using it correctly. The little beads that are in it have nearly all popped out, and it seems as if it's disappearing rather quickly! Is it typical for massage bars to get used up fast? Or should I just rub it a few times in my hands and apply to my skin, rather than rubbing the bar itself all over my legs/back/arms/etc.?? Maybe I just expected it to be a little more substantial. I feel like it's going to break into little pieces after three uses.


We have that same massage bar and I've rubbed it all over my husband's back several times and it's no where near ready to fall apart. I rub him for a while with the bar, then I massage the oil in for a while. I'd say our bar isn't even half gone yet, but the seeds are popped out more now. I know at least once when my hubby did a lot of work in the yard &amp; house, I gave him a full body massage with it. Not sure what's going on with the one you have, maybe it was smaller to begin with?


----------



## chaostheory

I bought the D'FLUFF and because I already she It's Raining Men shower gel, I smell so sweet and delicious! Even more, I find that the D'FLUFF makes my bathroom smell amazing for hours after a shower. I'm a little worries about using it up too fast so I'm trying to only scoop out a little each time.


----------



## chaostheory

alright lushies: i need a little crowdsourcing here.

so I LOVE the "it's raining men" scent, and I know honey i washed the kids soap is the same scent, and the honeymooner massage bar is the same scent. i really want to get a massage bar, but I have had the honeymooner and I did not like the chocolate inside. sorry, I just want the lotion properties, but I don't want to have chocolate licked off me as I'm moisturizing. does anyone have any tips for getting the chocolate out without making the bar into tiny chunks while doing so? it seems like that's the only massage bar with that scent. I'm not seeing a body butter/lotion with that scent either I don't think. 

thaaaaaaanks


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Thanks for the advice with regard to the massage bars! Using it on my hands first, rather than rubbing it all over, is much better.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Ladies on the east coast:  On average, how long do your Lush UK orders take to arrive to you?


----------



## kaitlin1209

Kimb3rly said:


> Ladies on the east coast:  On average, how long do your Lush UK orders take to arrive to you?


I think about 7-9 days. I've ordered twice and both times have been pretty fast. 

Also: I *think* the Halloween and Christmas sets go live on Friday Oct 3.  I could be wrong but let's hope not!  Also if you google search, the blog The Sunday Girl has previews of everything.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

CHRISTMAS ITEMS ARE LIVE ON LUSH UK!!! GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

I did!  I went!  lol   I've been saving extra money for this since spring, so I went all out and basically bought everything.  Then I had a brain misfire when it showed the shipping.  lol  Going by the cost of items past and current bomb, melt, soap, etc prices it ended up being so much cheaper than ordering from the US site.  Even with the shipping.


----------



## chelsealynn

I want it all!!!!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

Snow Fairy Sparkle - thoughts?    Will it glitter bomb me?  Will I look like a raver?  Is the scent and potential softness worth it?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Kimb3rly said:


> Snow Fairy Sparkle - thoughts?    Will it glitter bomb me?  Will I look like a raver?  Is the scent and potential softness worth it?


Don't do it! I bought it last year, it melted way too easily, was a complete glitter bomb and was also tiny!


----------



## Kimb3rly

KellyKaye said:


> Don't do it! I bought it last year, it melted way too easily, was a complete glitter bomb and was also tiny!


Thank you!  I wasn't sure about the glitter and I don't want to buy anything that's not really going to give me the most bang for my buck.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails

Come to me, my beloved Rose Jam!


----------



## CurlyTails

Man, Lush UK is fast! I placed an order last night and I already have a shipping notification!


----------



## Kimb3rly

Have any of you ever had to sign for your Lush UK package?  Mine is set to deliver on Monday and I recall reading somewhere about them marking packages as Signature Required, but I don't remember ever having to sign before.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Kimb3rly said:


> Have any of you ever had to sign for your Lush UK package?  Mine is set to deliver on Monday and I recall reading somewhere about them marking packages as Signature Required, but I don't remember ever having to sign before.


I've never signed for one.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Kimb3rly said:


> Have any of you ever had to sign for your Lush UK package?  Mine is set to deliver on Monday and I recall reading somewhere about them marking packages as Signature Required, but I don't remember ever having to sign before.


I've ordered three times and have never had to sign.


----------



## CurlyTails

Kimb3rly said:


> Have any of you ever had to sign for your Lush UK package? Mine is set to deliver on Monday and I recall reading somewhere about them marking packages as Signature Required, but I don't remember ever having to sign before.


I haven't had to sign either.


----------



## jesemiaud

Just put in my Christmas order...that hedgehog bubble bar on the UK site is so cute! My hedgehog obsessed daughter is going to be so excited to see that.


----------



## lovepink

Quick question about Lush Ocean salt.  Is the container safe to keep in the shower?  It feels like cardboard to me and I am afraid it will turn into a papery mess.  TIA!


----------



## CurlyTails

lovepink said:


> Quick question about Lush Ocean salt.  Is the container safe to keep in the shower?  It feels like cardboard to me and I am afraid it will turn into a papery mess.  TIA!


I've kept similar containers in the shower with no problem.


----------



## lovepink

curlytails said:


> I've kept similar containers in the shower with no problem.


Good to know thanks!  It is the next scrub in my stash to use and I was just worried about the packaging compared to the last few scurbs I have used and my newness to Lush.


----------



## nolongerhere1723

Okay I think I'm going to place my first order with Lush UK soon! The shipping costs made me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I think the price difference still works out in my favor.* Plus they have Rose Jam and US doesn't yet sooo UK it is! I saw a few pages back that you can request samples from Lush UK at checkout? Anyone know where exactly to do these instructions go at checkout?

*Wait, I realized that shipping costs were WAY better if you get your order to under 2 kg. I thought it made more sense to do a big one at once, so I was stocking up, but not so! Just an FYI for others.


----------



## CurlyTails

hsalt said:


> Okay I think I'm going to place my first order with Lush UK soon! The shipping costs made me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I think the price difference still works out in my favor.* Plus they have Rose Jam and US doesn't yet sooo UK it is! I saw a few pages back that you can request samples from Lush UK at checkout? Anyone know where exactly to do these instructions go at checkout?
> 
> *Wait, I realized that shipping costs were WAY better if you get your order to under 2 kg. I thought it made more sense to do a big one at once, so I was stocking up, but not so! Just an FYI for others.


When you go through the checkout, there will be a page where you can check "Add a delivery request." Type the samples you want in the box that opens up.


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

Hi, I did my first UK order the 4th, I live in PA, it's a bigger order, anybody know how long it'll take to get here? And to the last comment, I put it under gift notes like in the US order...will they still get it? D: I hope! Thanks everyone!


----------



## nolongerhere1723

curlytails said:


> When you go through the checkout, there will be a page where you can check "Add a delivery request." Type the samples you want in the box that opens up.


Thank you so much!


----------



## jesemiaud

curlytails said:


> When you go through the checkout, there will be a page where you can check "Add a delivery request." Type the samples you want in the box that opens up.


Darn...I didn't know that! Maybe for next time...


----------



## Catlover

PurpleStrawberi said:


> Has anyone had good luck with the a mask?  I have dry skin and I was looking for a good one.  Something that would make it fresh looking, and glowy.


I love this thread and love LUSH  :wub:  

I have tried Catastrophe Cosmetic: amazing! Perfect on redness.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I ordered 2 Pleasure Doughs today from the Kitchen.  I had to.  I had to!  I honestly think I was hungry when I ordered because the "dough" looks like the same dough I put together when I make my herb biscuits.


----------



## CurlyTails

Kimb3rly said:


> I ordered 2 Pleasure Doughs today from the Kitchen.  I had to.  I had to!  I honestly think I was hungry when I ordered because the "dough" looks like the same dough I put together when I make my herb biscuits.


That one looks yummy!


----------



## Kimb3rly

I just received the Holiday Chat email.  It's tomorrow at 2 PM PST.  Maybe I'll finally win something!  Is anyone else planning on participating?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Has anyone else had issues shipping from the UK? I've now received three orders that were wrong. The first was missing over half the items, the second was missing one item, and the most recent one gave me an incorrect item. Lush eventually fixes the problem, but it's such a hassle to deal with. I'm wondering whether they have warehouse issues or if I'm just the most unlucky person. :/


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

Uh oh. I'm really nervous to hear you say that, I just placed my first UK order myself. I have yet to receive it, but I will say this. I tried contacting the UK team via facebook. And they are beyond disorganized. The NA team, I always get a quick and pleasant response. The UK team however seemed really slow replying to people and very disorganized about the information they were telling people. Apparently my shipping choice doesn't allow for a tracking number, so I asked when my package departed so I could have a good idea when it will be here. "Billy" said it left October 4th, and would arrive within 10-15 days, placing it here already. Then I asked for an update, and another employee said it didn't ship until the 10th, placing it here in over a week. I have NO clue where my package is, when to expect it, or what to do about it. I am shopping NA next time, it's worth a little extra.


----------



## CurlyTails

I've made a couple of UK orders and have never had an issue. I have an order out that shipped on Oct. 2nd that I hope will be here tomorrow based on my past shipping experience. We'll see.


----------



## chelsealynn

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Has anyone else had issues shipping from the UK? I've now received three orders that were wrong. The first was missing over half the items, the second was missing one item, and the most recent one gave me an incorrect item. Lush eventually fixes the problem, but it's such a hassle to deal with. I'm wondering whether they have warehouse issues or if I'm just the most unlucky person. :/


I haven't had any issues with them like that.  My orders always are correct in regards to what should be in them.  One time I received a package really really late, maybe a month after I ordered.  However, that was no fault to Lush.  The box was all destroyed and bandaged up in USPS tape so it just had gotten roughed up in shipping.  Even with that though they did issue a refund to me after I had inquired about where it was after two weeks with no package.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Thus far none of mine have been incorrect.  I have 3 orders coming to me right now (I know, I know.  I have a problem.) and hopefully nothing is wrong with them.  I feel like I'm jinxing it by posting "No problems yet!".  lol


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

My orders have been correct more times than not. I just find it really irritating that it's happened for the third time. If it were any other company, I'd just give up. But Lush and I have such a wonderful love affair that I just can't quit it   :wub:


----------



## CurlyTails

My Lush UK order arrived and I am in a scented wonderland! Rose Jam shower gel, Celebrate lotion, Santa's lip scrub, and Lord of Misrule, Father Christmas, and Dashing Santa bath bombs. Plus samples of Dreamwash, African Paradise Body Conditioner, and Dark Angels that I requested.

I'm ready for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

curlytails said:


> My Lush UK order arrived and I am in a scented wonderland! Rose Jam shower gel, Celebrate lotion, Santa's lip scrub, and Lord of Misrule, Father Christmas, and Dashing Santa bath bombs. Plus samples of Dreamwash, African Paradise Body Conditioner, and Dark Angels that I requested.
> 
> I'm ready for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my UK order today - it's mostly for Christmas gifts for the girls and I. The box smells nice! I ordered:

Butterbear

Dashing Santa

Lord of Misrule

Northern Lights ballistic

Shoot for the Stars ballistic

Sparkler ballistic

Christmas Hedgehog

The Christmas Penguin

Wizard Bubble Bar

Lot's of fun!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Ooh! I tried the Lord of Misrule a few nights ago and really loved it. It turned my bath water a deep purple, and smelled so good!! I'm glad to see others are purchasing this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails

Is Lord of Misrule a bath bomb that Lush used to have out on a regular basis that was discontinued? Or am I thinking of something else? Either way, I loved that bath bomb and this one seems very similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209

curlytails said:


> Is Lord of Misrule a bath bomb that Lush used to have out on a regular basis that was discontinued? Or am I thinking of something else? Either way, I loved that bath bomb and this one seems very similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it comes out every Halloween until Christmas, I think!


----------



## chelsealynn

I went to order something from lush uk today but my attempt shut down.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if the cheaper shipping option no longer available to the US?  I was only ordering three bath bombs (the set in the kitchen that looks so nice) and the only shipping option was the tracked option thats 29 pounds.  I took that out of my cart and put a lip balm in my cart and that was still the only tracking option available.  i really wanted that set but it only cost 14.50 so definitely not paying 29 pounds for shipping...


----------



## tallison

I picked up angels on bare skin last week end and so far I love it, I think it will last me a good long while. The sales girl told me to shop the UK site for Xmas stuff. Is there any benefit to doing so (better selection or something?) vs waiting for it to come out in the US? Sorry, kind of a lush newbie.


----------



## OiiO

chelsealynn said:


> I went to order something from lush uk today but my attempt shut down.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if the cheaper shipping option no longer available to the US?  I was only ordering three bath bombs (the set in the kitchen that looks so nice) and the only shipping option was the tracked option thats 29 pounds.  I took that out of my cart and put a lip balm in my cart and that was still the only tracking option available.  i really wanted that set but it only cost 14.50 so definitely not paying 29 pounds for shipping...


Make sure you don't create an account with them and always check out as a guest. Try that next time and see if it works for you.


----------



## chelsealynn

OiiO said:


> Make sure you don't create an account with them and always check out as a guest. Try that next time and see if it works for you.


Thank you so much!  That solved the issue.  I've always been signed into my account when I've ordered with them before and that has never happened.  I wouldn't have figured that out.   :flowers:


----------



## chelsealynn

tallison said:


> I picked up angels on bare skin last week end and so far I love it, I think it will last me a good long while. The sales girl told me to shop the UK site for Xmas stuff. Is there any benefit to doing so (better selection or something?) vs waiting for it to come out in the US? Sorry, kind of a lush newbie.



Angels on bare skin is a favorite of mine as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My container still has so much left and it's actually set to expire next week.  I think that the benefit to ordering from the UK site is that products tend to be cheaper (not all products but most of them).  One of my favorite things about the UK site is the Kitchen which the US site doesn't have.


----------



## OiiO

chelsealynn said:


> Thank you so much!  That solved the issue.  I've always been signed into my account when I've ordered with them before and that has never happened.  I wouldn't have figured that out.   :flowers:


Glad I could help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209

It's been quiet up here recently! I just got the Lush holiday catalog in the mail yesterday and I took a sharpie to circle my wants list in that bad boy. I really need a master list saying what items all have the same scent.  i.e. what all smells like Rockstar or Honey I Washed the Kids soap, etc.


----------



## tallison

kaitlin1209 said:


> It's been quiet up here recently! I just got the Lush holiday catalog in the mail yesterday and I took a sharpie to circle my wants list in that bad boy. I really need a master list saying what items all have the same scent. i.e. what all smells like Rockstar or Honey I Washed the Kids soap, etc.


I'm not on their catalog mailing list...maybe that's a good thing, Id be so tempted to try all the new things!! It just started getting cold in NC where I live, I'm considering getting one of the body conditioners. Any recommendations?


----------



## kaitlin1209

tallison said:


> I'm not on their catalog mailing list...maybe that's a good thing, Id be so tempted to try all the new things!! It just started getting cold in NC where I live, I'm considering getting one of the body conditioners. Any recommendations?


Hmm I've only used Ro's Argan body conditioner and I loved it, but I have heard people say it's a polarizing scent-- people either love it or hate it.  As for the actual product, I loved the moisturizing properties so much! Since it's pricey I've been using Olay In-Shower Body Lotion and it does the same thing pretty much.


----------



## CurlyTails

I hope I get a holiday catalog! A new Lush opened at the good mall in town. I think I'll need to make a visit soon. You know, to support the community!

I've used Ro's Argan body conditioner and loved it, but I love Lush rose-scented products (Rose Jam for life!). I got a sample of the African Paradise with my last Lush UK order that I haven't gotten around to trying yet.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I'm so pissed I missed Twilight in the Kitchen.  I went to add it when it was available and apparently I was all of a half second too late.  :angry:

I'm starting to get a little concerned about an order I placed on the 25th of Oct.  I typically have them by now, but this one has yet to show up and it contains lots of melty things.  It's been a terrible week and all I really want to do is get my order, rub this stuff all over, and feel better about life.  lol

Does anyone know when they new shampoo bars are supposed to launch in the permanent line?  I ordered Jason and the Argan Oil and Honey I Washed my Hair from the kitchen, but I'm looking to get Lullaby as well.


----------



## Catlover

curlytails said:


> I hope I get a holiday catalog! A new Lush opened at the good mall in town. I think I'll need to make a visit soon. You know, to support the community!
> 
> I've used Ro's Argan body conditioner and loved it, but I love Lush rose-scented products (Rose Jam for life!). I got a sample of the African Paradise with my last Lush UK order that I haven't gotten around to trying yet.


I love Rose Jam! Regarding holiday catalog it should be online now. I saw in the Italian website there's already a special page for Christmas.


----------



## jesemiaud

Catlover said:


> I love Rose Jam! Regarding holiday catalog it should be online now. I saw in the Italian website there's already a special page for Christmas.


They had Rose Jam out on the shelves when I was there in mid-October. I was tempted, but I resisted since I purchased a few other things. And I really just don't need any body wash for the next several years, lol.


----------



## pokeballssohard

My fiance's family got me the Hello Gorgeous gift box for my birthday this year. It comes with the Rub Rub Rub Shower Scrub, Comforter Bubble Bar, Sakura Bathbomb, Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, Gorgeous Moisturizer, and Tender is the Night Massage Bar. I also picked up a slice of Sandstone and Snowcake from the store. Sandstone is great for buffing my bumpy bits like my upper arms, and tooshie. Snowcake just smells like heaven. 

I'm not a huge bath person, I probably only take a bath once every two or three months, but I totally will if I have fun bath stuff. I tried the bubble bar out, and I love how many bubbles it produced. the smell kind of faded after initially crumbling it up under the spout, but eh. I can live with that. It was a little candy sweet for my tastes. Mostly I just wanted BUBBLES! I'll try the Sakura bomb tonight after I work the rest of my double.

The Massage bar is still a little candy sweet for me, but I just _love_ how buttery smooth it makes me feel. I just have to be careful to not lay down until It's fully absorbed or I'll get my sheets lotion-y. 

I also prefer my homemade sugar scrubs over the Rub Rub Rub. It's a little too delicate for my tastes. I like my body scrubs to me a little more heavy handed, and Rub is kind of gentle. The smell is what keeps me using it.

LOVE Lemony Flutter. I just got into hand and cuticle creams this winter. My job requires latex gloves, and I work with clay in my ceramics class, so my hands have been DRY DRY DRY. This stuff smells yummy, and feels awesome. I just wish the teeny tiny tub they sent it in was bigger. It's like, 0.05 oz.

And finally, the Gorgeous Moisturizer. I love it so much that I'm mad I even go to try it. There is just NO WAY I am buying a moisturizer that is over $80! Once it's out, I'll bury the tiny pot and hold a funeral to mourn the fact that I'll never have it again. :'(


----------



## CurlyTails

Catlover said:


> I love Rose Jam! Regarding holiday catalog it should be online now. I saw in the Italian website there's already a special page for Christmas.


A catalog actually came in the mail! I love flipping through a hard copy of things like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

I tried Hot Toddy shower gel and Baked Alaska soap recently. I thought I'd really like Hot Toddy, but I couldn't get past the consistency. It was really gooey - like molasses. Also, the scent was a little overpowering. However, I LOVED the Baked Alaska soap. It's such a refreshing citrus scent. I definitely need to stock up on this before it's gone!


----------



## Kimb3rly

I think I'll start posting the Kitchen menus here each Sunday night in case anyone is interested.  This week looks to be exciting:

Monday:  Abombinaball bath bomb, Snowcake shower gel

Tuesday:  Angel's Delight soap, Gold Star bubble bar, Iced Wine jelly

Wednesday:  Christmas massage bar

Thursday:  Snow on Snow dusting powder, Candy Cane soap (might be the bubble bar though soap is now confirmed), Santa's Sack bubble bar

Friday:  Strawberry Santa jelly, Christmas Kisses bubble bar

Interestingly enough, Monday's release of Snowcake shower gel will just happen to coincide with the minor explosion of my bank account followed by the mourning of my debit card as I'm certain my husband is going to take it from me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Lush would do this to me when I'm trying to save for the Boxing Day sale.


----------



## chelsealynn

@@Kimb3rly I didn't even know it was possible to see the menu for a whole week!  The abominaball bath bomb, snow cake shower gel, and iced wine jelly sound right up my alley.  I can't buy anymore body wash at this moment though.  At this rate, I have enough stocked up to last a year probably.


----------



## CurlyTails

Snowcake Shower Gel ?!?! I must have this!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

chelsealynn said:


> @@Kimb3rly I didn't even know it was possible to see the menu for a whole week!  The abominaball bath bomb, snow cake shower gel, and iced wine jelly sound right up my alley.  I can't buy anymore body wash at this moment though.  At this rate, I have enough stocked up to last a year probably.


Around 4 or 5 PM EST on Sundays is when the kitchen staff posts the week's menu on their FB page. 

The Iced Wine jelly is soooooo good!  If you can get it, do!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Dang! I'm trying to place an order on the UK site, but it keeps saying "We'll be back shortly!" Every part of the website works except checkout. Grr!


----------



## Kimb3rly

I just scoped out the Japanese Kitchen and they have some items listed already.  The Angel's Delight soap that's up for tomorrow appears to be the gold moon, so instead of some random slice with bits of different colors, you'll be able to purchase the moon part.  I don't know why that excites me, but it does.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Dang! I'm trying to place an order on the UK site, but it keeps saying "We'll be back shortly!" Every part of the website works except checkout. Grr!


That sucks!  Did you ever get your order to go through?


----------



## CurlyTails

I missed the Snowcake shower gel ::sobs::


----------



## Hanna Folksmen

Curly Wurly shampoo all the way!

Works wonders for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Kimb3rly said:


> That sucks!  Did you ever get your order to go through?


I did!! My credit card fraud protection kicked in. That was the issue.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen

Tea tree water is on my wishlist!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209

Hanna Folksmen said:


> Curly Wurly shampoo all the way!
> 
> Works wonders for me.


I need to try this!! 



Hanna Folksmen said:


> Tea tree water is on my wishlist!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do like their tea tree water as a toner/night treatment. It doesn't work well on me but it is amazing for my bf's skin.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Also: Just found out my gram got my mom a $100 Lush gift card for Christmas.  Guess where we'll be when the mall opens on Dec 26? SCORE!


----------



## chelsealynn

@@kaitlin1209 I also recommend Curly Wurly for curly/wavy hair.  I use it on my wavy hair and it works really well with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't use it exclusively but I'm on my third pot of it.


----------



## chelsealynn

Anyone get any Lush gifts?  Buy anything from the UK boxing day sale or going to buy from the US sale?

I was planning on buying from the boxing day sale(s) online but my boyfriend was nice enough to gift me some Lush goodies for Christmas so I think I'm going to sit out the sale.  I have so much bath and body stuff and just got more but this is better for my bank account   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was gifted two sets! 


Merry Christmas which included Lord Of Misrule (a favorite), Cinders (smells amazing!), Christmas Eve (also smells amazing), Father Christmas (adorable), and Golden Wonder (my favorite holiday bathbomb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
Cozy Christmas which included Hot Toddy Shower Gel (sparkly! and nice scent), Butter Bear (I love butterball so I'll love this too), Honey Trap Lip Balm, Yog Nog soap (so pretty), Sympathy for the Skin body lotion (smells amazing and my dry skin needs this)

I can't wait to start using them.


----------



## CurlyTails

I bought a few bath melts and shower gels from the US site. I bought the items I really wanted back in October when the Christmas items launched (Rose Jam Shower Gel and Celebrate lotion), plus I got Lush goodies for Christmas for the first time ever, so I didn't get too crazy at the sale.

P.S. it looks like the UK site is having some trouble.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Got my Lush order placed. Bought 3 shower gels and a gift set with Snow Fairy.... The site was hectic and driving me insane.


----------



## BSquared

Picked up the snow fairy gift set and the joy to the world set (almond soap and dream cream)...good enough for me!


----------



## meaganola

I snagged a few things. I really wanted the Happy Hannukah set, but it sold out, so I scaled things back and even got smaller shower gels than I had planned:

Originally, I had planned on getting a whole bunch of gift boxes, but then I realized they were bath bomb/solid soap/bubble bar-heavy, and I'm allergic to solid soap, and I'm a shower-only person, so shower gel/jelly it is! And I prefer smaller sizes so I'm not stuck with the same scent for six months. And as SO TIRED of red lip stuff as I am, I love cola-flavored stuff, so here we are.


----------



## OiiO

Here's what I got (shopped UK sale). They are having some massive technical issues though, it took me two hours from the time I added everything to cart before I finally was able to pay and receive the confirmation email.


----------



## TXSlainte

I loaded up my cart last night, and was able to check out with little trouble. I got 2 each of So White, First Snow, Snowcake, Reindeer Rock, and Rosy Christmas. I also managed to get 4 Christmas Hedgehogs, which were in and out and in and out of stock.


----------



## lastnite629

I haven't bought anything from Lush in about 4 years.  I went crazy buying stuff and then kinda got burn out.  I recently found a rubbermaid container with a few bombs &amp; soaps leftover from 2010. haha 

Today I snagged:

2 - First Snow dusting powders

1 - Hot Toddy shower gel

1 - So White shower gel

I haven't smelled any of these scents so I hope I like them!


----------



## dd62

For those who made the order on the UK site. Did you receive confirmation email right away? I placed an order and i see a charge on my cc, but no email. wondering if i should redo it?


----------



## kaitlin1209

I didn't get anything online, US or UK today. I heard they raised shipping on the UK site (and my bf got me some stuff for my birthday this month and I think his order had higher shipping.)  

My mom and I are hoping the Lush in Pittsburgh Macy's will be okay and still stocked. She got like 14 Cinders last year on the 27th so there's that.


----------



## meaganola

So... It looks like we're closing the office early again today! I might have to toddle up to Lush and see what they have left. I feel like Escape from New York Pizza anyway.


----------



## Kimb3rly

The UK site was a complete shit show this morning.  I had just opted to stay awake and hopefully add items from my wishlist.  Sounds like a good plan, right?  Nope.  The gift sets I had originally wanted from the UK weren't on the sale, so after hours of crashes I was finally able to get the following:

White Christmas gift set

Whoop Whoop gift set

Santa's lip scrub

2 large Snow Fairy gels

From the US site I bought:

4 medium Snow Fairy gels (I'm stocking up - my littlest loves this stuff)

2 large Hot Toddy gels

2 large Rose Jam gels

1 large So White gel

First Snow gift set

Good Tidings gift set

Merry &amp; Bright gift set

Elves' Workshop gift set

2 Rosy Christmas gift sets

I really wish the gift set contents were the same for UK and NA.  I seem to always prefer the contents within the UK sets more than the NA gift sets of the same name.  I didn't so much mind the UK shipping as I was going to end up paying the larger UPS amount anyway.  I wonder why they changed it?  Is it to deter international shoppers?


----------



## Shalott

I am not a LUSH fan at all, but I've been lusting after the Holly Golightly Bubble Bar all season, since _Breakfast At Tiffany's  _and Audrey Hepburn were favorites of my Dad's. I was pretty disappointed when my hubby didn't get one for my stocking, so this afternoon I braved the LUSH store and picked up the Bubble Bar and a First Snow Dusting Powder.

Now it will probably be a decade or more before I shop at LUSH again. :lol:


----------



## gemstone

Kimb3rly said:


> The UK site was a complete shit show this morning. I had just opted to stay awake and hopefully add items from my wishlist. Sounds like a good plan, right? Nope. The gift sets I had originally wanted from the UK weren't on the sale, so after hours of crashes I was finally able to get the following:
> 
> White Christmas gift set
> 
> Whoop Whoop gift set
> 
> Santa's lip scrub
> 
> 2 large Snow Fairy gels
> 
> From the US site I bought:
> 
> 4 medium Snow Fairy gels (I'm stocking up - my littlest loves this stuff)
> 
> 2 large Hot Toddy gels
> 
> 2 large Rose Jam gels
> 
> 1 large So White gel
> 
> First Snow gift set
> 
> Good Tidings gift set
> 
> Merry &amp; Bright gift set
> 
> Elves' Workshop gift set
> 
> 2 Rosy Christmas gift sets
> 
> I really wish the gift set contents were the same for UK and NA. I seem to always prefer the contents within the UK sets more than the NA gift sets of the same name. I didn't so much mind the UK shipping as I was going to end up paying the larger UPS amount anyway. I wonder why they changed it? Is it to deter international shoppers?


yes- it is to deter international shoppers. when i went to checkout they has a line that said said as of nov 1st all international orders would be more expensive- basically to deter people from ordering from the uk site bc its cheaper :|


----------



## Kimb3rly

gemstone said:


> yes- it is to deter international shoppers. when i went to checkout they has a line that said said as of nov 1st all international orders would be more expensive- basically to deter people from ordering from the uk site bc its cheaper :|


I saw that too.  It's been a hot topic on their FB page.  Charging the same as if international customers were paying VAT, but pocketing it instead of paying it to the government.  I love Lush, but that move just really felt like a money grab.


----------



## kaitlin1209

That's some BS.  There are so many incredible indie bath and body companies that I don't *have* to shop at Lush. That and all the horror stories going around from Lush former and current employees...I'll be cutting way back. Ugh.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Yeah, I really can't believe that Lush went that route and the really upsetting thing is that the UK is where it started and the owners (and original creators) are the ones who chose to go this route. It makes me sad to see that instead of them focusing on making environmentally friendly products, they are now focused on the costs. And like @@kaitlin1209 said, I would rather shop indie, made in America bath and body products.


----------



## Kimb3rly

If there's something you missed during the B1G1 sale on the NA site, they basically just restocked everything, so go noooowwww!!!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

And now that I'm not in a hot panic I can post the Kitchen menu for the week:

Monday - Dr Peppermint (solid shampoo bar)

Tuesday - Bon Bain Bonnard bomb

Wednesday - Black Pearl shower gel    *insert heavy breathing here*

Thursday - KITCHEN CLOSED

Friday - Vanilla in the Mist soap

There's been some speculation that there may or may not be a surprise item this week.  We shall see.  I'm praying for Twas the Night Before Christmas soap or Creamy Candy lotion.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

KellyKaye said:


> Yeah, I really can't believe that Lush went that route and the really upsetting thing is that the UK is where it started and the owners (and original creators) are the ones who chose to go this route. It makes me sad to see that instead of them focusing on making environmentally friendly products, they are now focused on the costs. And like @@kaitlin1209 said, I would rather shop indie, made in America bath and body products.


It rubbed me the wrong way so much that I don't really plan on making many future Lush orders...as much as I like them, I can get things I like just as well from indie companies, and that's where I choose to spend most of my money from now on. *shrug*


----------



## Kimb3rly

yousoldtheworld said:


> It rubbed me the wrong way so much that I don't really plan on making many future Lush orders...as much as I like them, I can get things I like just as well from indie companies, and that's where I choose to spend most of my money from now on. *shrug*


Do you know of any indies that produce bath melts?  I'm partial to those and I'd like to find other companies that make them.


----------



## SaraP

@@Kimb3rly thank you for this! I broke down and paid shipping, but one of the sets I really wanted was in Stock.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Kimb3rly said:


> Do you know of any indies that produce bath melts?  I'm partial to those and I'd like to find other companies that make them.


Haus of Gloi makes these adorable butterbombs! There are several scents available and different ones seem to pop up at different times.

Fortune Cookie Soaps also sells them...I got some of the hot chocolate ones for my sister for christmas and she loved them!

And there are a lot on Etsy! I haven't tried any yet (still making my way through my bath product stash) but I have a lot on my wishlist! I'm not sure what kind of scents/styles you like, but if you search "bath melts", you'll see how many there are.


----------



## Kimb3rly

yousoldtheworld said:


> Haus of Gloi makes these adorable butterbombs! There are several scents available and different ones seem to pop up at different times.
> 
> Fortune Cookie Soaps also sells them...I got some of the hot chocolate ones for my sister for christmas and she loved them!
> 
> And there are a lot on Etsy! I haven't tried any yet (still making my way through my bath product stash) but I have a lot on my wishlist! I'm not sure what kind of scents/styles you like, but if you search "bath melts", you'll see how many there are.


omg I just went to the Fortune Cookie Soap website and they have Harry Potter stuff!!!  Polyjuice potion!  I need it!


----------



## atomic

I ordered from Lush USA when they restocked their Christmas products and I have a EFT Service Charge on my bank account for $.18. Is that normal when ordering from Lush? I called my bank and they didn't seem concerned at all, but I'm kind of nervous about it.


----------



## meaganola

atomic said:


> I ordered from Lush USA when they restocked their Christmas products and I have a EFT Service Charge on my bank account for $.18. Is that normal when ordering from Lush? I called my bank and they didn't seem concerned at all, but I'm kind of nervous about it.


US orders still go through the Canadian branch of the company.  Mine ship from Vancouver, BC, but I'm not sure whether that's because that's where *all* of their US orders ship from or because I'm in Oregon.

ETA:  Oh!  My point!  Right!  I should have mentioned that part.  A lot of times when you deal with an international company like Lush, you will get hit with a service charge.  It's the currency conversion fee.


----------



## atomic

meaganola said:


> US orders still go through the Canadian branch of the company.  Mine ship from Vancouver, BC, but I'm not sure whether that's because that's where *all* of their US orders ship from or because I'm in Oregon.
> 
> ETA:  Oh!  My point!  Right!  I should have mentioned that part.  A lot of times when you deal with an international company like Lush, you will get hit with a service charge.  It's the currency conversion fee.


Oh, okay! At first, I thought it was unrelated/seemed a little sketchy and I would have to cancel my card and get a new one. I've never ordered Lush online and didn't know that. Phew.


----------



## BSquared

meaganola said:


> US orders still go through the Canadian branch of the company. Mine ship from Vancouver, BC, but I'm not sure whether that's because that's where *all* of their US orders ship from or because I'm in Oregon.
> 
> ETA: Oh! My point! Right! I should have mentioned that part. A lot of times when you deal with an international company like Lush, you will get hit with a service charge. It's the currency conversion fee.


Mine shipped from California, I'm in Minneapolis so maybe regional?

Speaking of, my Boxing Day order went from California, to Michigan....to Ohio? Wrong direction, ups. Booooooo! Hoping for westward movement soon.


----------



## Laura Etchison

bsquared said:


> Mine shipped from California, I'm in Minneapolis so maybe regional?
> 
> Speaking of, my Boxing Day order went from California, to Michigan....to Ohio? Wrong direction, ups. Booooooo! Hoping for westward movement soon.


Did it ship from CA then Concord, ON, CA?  If so, the CA stands for Canada -- sounds like it's taking nearly same route as mine:

Concord (north of Toronto) &gt;London&gt;Windsor&gt;Detroit&gt;Maumee (near Toledo)&gt;Indianapolis


----------



## BSquared

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Did it ship from CA then Concord, ON, CA? If so, the CA stands for Canada -- sounds like it's taking nearly same route as mine:
> 
> Concord (north of Toronto) &gt;London&gt;Windsor&gt;Detroit&gt;Maumee (near Toledo)&gt;Indianapolis


Omg DUH lol yes. That makes slightly more sense then!


----------



## Kimb3rly

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Did it ship from CA then Concord, ON, CA?  If so, the CA stands for Canada -- sounds like it's taking nearly same route as mine:
> 
> Concord (north of Toronto) &gt;London&gt;Windsor&gt;Detroit&gt;Maumee (near Toledo)&gt;Indianapolis


Mine take the exact same path and seem to get stuck in OH for a day or two every single time.  Wait, that's only partially true.  If I have it shipped Standard it goes this route, but if I ship Express (the one that's $2 more - is that Express?) it goes from Mississauga to KY.

Regarding the conversion fee:  My bank doesn't charge the fee when I order from the NA site, but it does charge the fee when I order from the UK.  Also worth noting, if you use a credit card you can usually call them and they'll wave the fee.


----------



## Kimb3rly

This week's menu will be:

Monday - Karma bath melt

Tuesday - American Cream lotion

Wednesday - Sweet Japanese Girl (solid face cleanser)

Thursday - Happy bubble bar

Friday - Lord of Misrule solid perfume


----------



## Laura Etchison

Kimb3rly said:


> This week's menu will be:
> 
> Monday - Karma bath mel
> 
> Tuesday - American Cream lotion
> 
> Wednesday - Sweet Japanese Girl (solid face cleanser)
> 
> Thursday - Happy bubble bar
> 
> Friday - Lord of Misrule solid perfume


I can't remember if this has been asked (I've googled), but can we buy these in the US?

TIA


----------



## Kimb3rly

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I can't remember if this has been asked (I've googled), but can we buy these in the US?
> 
> TIA


For the time being, you can only purchase them online from the UK Kitchen.  North America is supposed to get a Kitchen in May.


----------



## Samantha Schierloh

Any word on when the Valentine's Day line will debut?


----------



## Kimb3rly

SamanthaMae said:


> Any word on when the Valentine's Day line will debut?


This Friday (the 9th).


----------



## SaraP

Lots of little girls in our family are around 10 to 12 years old and I'm thinking Lush is a perfect Valentine's gift.


----------



## Kookymama

@@SaraP ~ I want to be in your family.  You are always thinking of everyone.  :wub:


----------



## tweakabell

Z loves LUSH, also if you can, bring 'em with. Z loves seeing/smelling everything and they fawn over her lol. ALSO get some FUN hehe, it's a blast

Boxing day order is stuck in WA. I wish ordering from the US site actually shipped from the US


----------



## Laura Etchison

My Boxing Day order is set to arrive tomorrow.  So frustrating because it's been in Indy since Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No word yet on my 2nd order.


----------



## Kookymama

I have the "Valentines delights to flirt with your senses" brochure.  I stopped in Lush today.

Love Locket Bath Bomb

Unicorn Horn Bubble Bar

The Kiss Lip Scrub

Lonely Heart Bubble Bar

Heart Throb Bubbleroon

Prince Charming Shower Gel

The Kiss Lip Gloss

Floating Flower Bath Bomb

Cupid's Love Soap.

7 gift sets ranging from $14.95 to $99.95.

If anyone wants a photo of something, I can try to post.


----------



## Pixi

Yay Lush!!!

So my favourite's right now are Yog Nog, Snow Fairy and Percup! Yog Nog's a new (I think??) Christmas soap and I honestly want to eat it it smells so good! Percup's one of the massage bars and I'd never tried massage bars before but I bought myself and my boyfriend one for Christmas and it was so good omg. Although I would warn anyone who tries Percup that there will be coffee beans. Everywhere. Personally I'm okay with this but idk surprise coffee beans in your bath might surprise some people maybe???

Also let's talk about skincare products - has anyone tried Herbalism? I've just started using it and I think I'm getting on okay with it, I don't think I've got the application completely down but it definitely feels great haha ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've tried Angels on Bare Skin before and tbh it didn't really work for me, I've got oily but also sensitive skin and I always have trouble finding something that caters for both x_x


----------



## SaraP

That unicorn bubble horn will be mine! Or at least my nieces...


----------



## Kookymama

Here ya go @sarap.  Not sure why its sideways.


----------



## tweakabell

That's adorable! No-buy though *sigh*


----------



## Kimb3rly

I think Floating Flower and the Heart Throb bubbleroon are so cute.  I don't know how I feel about the red glitter on that bubbleroon though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Funny story regarding their glittery bombs:  I used a Christmas Eve bubble bar the other night and the next morning my husband walks out of our bathroom and says to me "There's glitter on the toilet seat."  I was like, "Don't judge me!"  I'm still finding glitter everywhere.  :lol:


----------



## SaraP

Aaaaaaah they are opening a Lush under a mile from my house!!! This could actually get me to the mall...


----------



## Laura Etchison

I received my Boxing Day order yesterday!  Two Elves Workshop gifts and an avobomb.  I also rec'd a Miranda sample.  My kitchen smells SOOOO good!  I see a hot bath in my very near future!

I'm still waiting on my second order (placed on the 28th, I think).  It should be here on Thursday!


----------



## Kookymama

My order is set to arrive tomorrow.  I had no idea what I was ordering so, it will be fun to figure it all out.  When I went in the store yesterday, I got a sample of the Dark Angels Cleanser.  I mentioned cleaning out pores and this was the recommendation.  My skin felt so good last night.  I needed no moisturizer which is strange as this is meant for oily skin (which I don't have).   I usually have to slab on a bunch of moisturizer to get the tightness feel to go away.  I think I may purchase when it comes back in stock.  I couldn't stop touching my face.  Its messy as hell but, I may be in love.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

I used up my Shnuggle body butter last night. Since it was retro, I'm replacing it with either Aqua Mirabilis or You Snap The Whip. Has anyone used either of these before? Any recommendation? I LOVEEE the body butters during winter. It makes moisturizing SO easy.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I used up my Shnuggle body butter last night. Since it was retro, I'm replacing it with either Aqua Mirabilis or You Snap The Whip. Has anyone used either of these before? Any recommendation? I LOVEEE the body butters during winter. It makes moisturizing SO easy.


I like both of those equally, but for very different reasons.  Aqua Mirabilis (to me) is by far more moisturizing that YSTW, but I love the scent of YSTW more.  I initially feel moisturized when I get out of the shower, but about 2 hours later it feels like I've applied nothing.  When I use Aqua Mirabilis though, my skin feels much more hydrated and softer for most of the day.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Question:  I just received my Good Tidings gift tin and it has a small Skin's Shangri La in it, but the Fresh By date is Jan 3rd.  Do you think it's still ok to use for awhile?  It's only 3 days out right now so I think it's ok, but I have no idea how it's supposed to smell - the smell is not the best.  The texture seems fine though.  I just don't want to smear anything on my face a week from now that may or may not be rancid.


----------



## SaraP

That date is ridiculous. It's basically expired. I'm sure it's fine, but they really should not send expiring products, even at 1/2 price


----------



## BSquared

Boxing Day order showed up and the snowcake soap in the joy to the world set is BIG!!! I didn't think it would be that much.


----------



## kaitlin1209

Kimb3rly said:


> Question:  I just received my Good Tidings gift tin and it has a small Skin's Shangri La in it, but the Fresh By date is Jan 3rd.  Do you think it's still ok to use for awhile?  It's only 3 days out right now so I think it's ok, but I have no idea how it's supposed to smell - the smell is not the best.  The texture seems fine though.  I just don't want to smear anything on my face a week from now that may or may not be rancid.


Call their customer service line! I know I have used the fresh face masks a few weeks beyond their "fresh by" date with no adverse effects. But I would still call.


----------



## tweakabell

Double check the year mine is Jan 3rd 2016


----------



## SaraP

2016 sounds more like it, considering Christmas items should have been born around August of this year.

Also extremely excited that the soap is a good size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I purchased 2 sets.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I think this was a labeling mistake.  It was just made in November, but I double checked it and it reads Jan-3-2015.  I think it's meant to say 2016.  All of my other items that were recently made including the Buche de Noel which has a shorter shelf life have much later dates on them.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Kimb3rly said:


> I think this was a labeling mistake.  It was just made in November, but I double checked it and it reads Jan-3-2015.  I think it's meant to say 2016.  All of my other items that were recently made including the Buche de Noel which has a shorter shelf life have much later dates on them.


Also, does it say "Jan" or does it read "01/03/15" ?? If its the latter, and if you ordered from the UK site, it could mean it's best by March 1st. In Europe, the month &amp; date is switched which is sometimes confusing.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Kimb3rly said:


> I like both of those equally, but for very different reasons.  Aqua Mirabilis (to me) is by far more moisturizing that YSTW, but I love the scent of YSTW more.  I initially feel moisturized when I get out of the shower, but about 2 hours later it feels like I've applied nothing.  When I use Aqua Mirabilis though, my skin feels much more hydrated and softer for most of the day.


Thank you for your thoughts on both!

I tried Aqua Mirabilis last night, and it is SO different from Schnuggle. Now I understand why people say the product gets used up quickly! Much easier to use, but I have to admit that I miss my Schnuggle. It was a little greasier and kept my skin from feeling itchy, whereas Aqua just doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on both!
> 
> I tried Aqua Mirabilis last night, and it is SO different from Schnuggle. Now I understand why people say the product gets used up quickly! Much easier to use, but I have to admit that I miss my Schnuggle. It was a little greasier and kept my skin from feeling itchy, whereas Aqua just doesn't seem to help.


I totally agree with you about Schnuggle.  I bought 2 from the Kitchen and I'm already thinking about how I can conserve as much of it as possible.  lol


----------



## Kookymama

I got my order today.  I was glad the hubby had stepped out.  I didn't want to explain LUSH to him. 

I already cut a slice of soap for tomorrows shower.  Any advice on prolonging the life of the soap bars besides using chunks?  They seem super soft and at risk for dissolving fast.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Kookymama said:


> I got my order today.  I was glad the hubby had stepped out.  I didn't want to explain LUSH to him.
> 
> I already cut a slice of soap for tomorrows shower.  Any advice on prolonging the life of the soap bars besides using chunks?  They seem super soft and at risk for dissolving fast.


When in use I put them on a wooden soap dish to dry off and then I remove them from the shower once dry.  If I'm storing them for future use, I wrap them in Saran wrap and then I put them in a Ziploc bag.  It might be overkill and I know it goes against the whole Lush ethos, but if I'm forking out $6+ for a bar of soap I'm going to do whatever I can to preserve it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly

Also, I keep seeing all these people get "Lush It Forward" gifts with their orders.  Like a full size African Paradise.  I mean.....I too would like a full size African Paradise, but no such luck in any of my Boxing Day shipments.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have any of you received a freebie?


----------



## SaraP

I received a sample of dirty soap, but it was just a sliver.


----------



## tweakabell

Sliver of Apple Grunt? I think


----------



## Laura Etchison

Chunk of Miranda (that sounds..  odd, lol.)

Tomorrow I'm getting my second delivery of sale stuff.  I can't wait to see if I get a goodie!


----------



## Kookymama

I got the African Soap.  

Is the goodie typical? Seems like an incentive to order online.  I am the type that won't ask for anything in a store.  I wouldn't know what to ask for.  So, I am ok with Lush deciding.


----------



## tweakabell

2 0f 2 lush orders have contained soap slivers not a huge test group though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookymama

Kimb3rly said:


> When in use I put them on a wooden soap dish to dry off and then I remove them from the shower once dry. If I'm storing them for future use, I wrap them in Saran wrap and then I put them in a Ziploc bag. It might be overkill and I know it goes against the whole Lush ethos, but if I'm forking out $6+ for a bar of soap I'm going to do whatever I can to preserve it.


Thank you for the wooden soap dish suggestion. I didn't have one on hand but, had a thin wood cutting board that got split in half by the dishwasher. Its a piece that fits nicely on the side of the tub looking all spa like. I put a few things (including my snowcake chunk) on it to show "the others" not to touch. The soap was not all gunky and dried nice.


----------



## Laura Etchison

Add another goodie to the goodie list.  I rec'd a Coal Face cleanser.  HOW DID THEY KNOW??  This was item #1 on my MUST TRY list from Lush.

Happy girl!


----------



## Kimb3rly

So they DO hate me!  lol  I usually get a a small slice (read: sliver) of soap from NA, but these are actually full size products that people are receiving.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My final Boxing Day order is scheduled to deliver today.  It's the last of the gift boxes and it's arriving in 2 shipments.  Fingers crossed I get a gift!  Not that I need it, but, but....free things.

By far Lush UK gives the better samples when you order.  I always get a baggie full of little pots.


----------



## Kookymama

LUSH Valentine stuff is up.  I think I am going to get something for my daughter.  She knew about Lush when I asked her and said the "bath bombs" are what people like.  How does she know this stuff?  Not from me.  I am new to LUSH.


----------



## productjunkie14

not to rub it in...  not sure how but i got lucky this time.  I got a full size of the African body conditioner!!


----------



## Kookymama

I placed an order.  First order of any kind for 2015.   I think this will be fun for my daughter.  Of course, I had to add the BOGO's in the order for myself.  :blush:

I will let ya know if I get a goodie.


----------



## chaostheory

So I just purchased the Kiss lip gloss, two of the honeymooner bars, and a prince charming.

However..after I purchased I realized I accidentally clicked the shimmy shimmy bars instead!! I frantically emailed, and then tried calling...I got a busy signal which seems so weird to me. I was expecting an automated something telling me they were busy or something..but not an actual busy signal! Busy signals just seem so antiquated these days, ha. 

Anyways, I didn't give up, I kept calling and calling and finally I got through! The guy on the other end said he would swap out the shimmy shimmy bars for the honeymooner bars and not charge me the difference! I even asked to pay the difference and he said no worries. So that was really nice!

However, I'm going to remain stressed until I get my order I'm sure because my online order says it's shimmy shimmy, and the gentleman didn't give me a new order number or confirmation code or anything, so I just have his word that it got switched. So fingers crossed!


----------



## Kimb3rly

Your package has been delayed due to an export gateway hold.

^^^^  What does that even mean?  I thought I'd seen all of the Exception messages, but this one is new to me.  Google has been no help.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Kimb3rly said:


> Your package has been delayed due to an export gateway hold.
> 
> ^^^^  What does that even mean?  I thought I'd seen all of the Exception messages, but this one is new to me.  Google has been no help.  &lt;_&lt;


It's being sent from Canada so it's highly likely that it has been held up at customs for whatever reason.


----------



## Kimb3rly

The new menu for the week is:

Monday - Lemon Melt jelly

Tuesday - Pineapple Grunt soap

Wednesday - Fruity Beauty showel gel

Thursday - Happy Blooming bath melt

Friday - Honey Lumps bath bomb


----------



## Kookymama

@@Kimb3rly -   Do you order from the kitchen?  I only see this on the UK site.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Kookymama said:


> @@Kimb3rly -   Do you order from the kitchen?  I only see this on the UK site.


Yes, it's the UK Kitchen.  North America should have a kitchen around May.  I'm a little worried about what the prices are going to look like considering items are so much cheaper from the UK site.  Even with their so-called "fair pricing" (lol) it still ends up being cheaper.  The only exception to that is the hair conditioners.  They're cheaper from NA.


----------



## AmourAnnette

Oh, dearest Lush... if ever there's been a brand I couldn't say no to! I've been using their products for ages, and definitely have favorites... I apologize for the wall of text in advance:

Soaps

_Ice Blue_ - This is my go to soap in the summer! It's very refreshing, tingly, and overall a wonderful product.

_The Godmother _- This one reminds of hard fruity candy that I loved as a kid, so it always brings smile.

_Honey I Washed The Kids_ - A classic. Smells delicious, lathers well, and the honeycomb design is cute.

_Angel's Delight_ - Delicious, fruity scent, and a beautiful colors. This one used to be a Christmas favorite, though for some reason they didn't bring it back this year, which made me exteremely sad. With that said, I am enjoying _Yog Nog_ (similar to HIWTK) and _Reindeer Rock_ (similar to The Godmother) which were in this year's holiday collection.

Bath Bombs

_So White_ - Absolute favorite thanks to it's delicious apple scent, moisturizing properties, and how foamy it gets in the tub! I keep hoping that one day it will be available year round. 

_Blackberry_ - An oldie but a goodie, especially when paired with the comforter bubble bar!

_Shoot For The Stars _- Another Christmas one; this one shares the same scent as HIWTK soap, and looks beautiful in the tub.

_Cinders_ - Spicy, warm, and it crackles! 

_Northern Lights_ - This one came out for Halloween in a unique shape, and quickly burrowed into my heart. Absolutely beautiful, and mine turned into a unicorn! 








_Dragon's Egg_ - Gold. Glittery. Refreshing. What's not to love?

_Phoenix Rising_ - Again, delicious and beautiful.

_(more to be listed later...)_

Bubble Bars

_The Comforter_ - All time favorite. The blackcurrant scent is amazing, the bubbles are fluffy, and you can get 3-4 baths from this one!

_Creamy Candy_ - Another fruity one that packs a punch (with bubbles, that is)

_Candy Mountain_ - Are you seeing a pattern yet? I like fruity scented things. Unfortunately this one is holiday only. 

_(more to be listed later...)_

Bath Melts

_You've Been Mangoed_ - So. Damn. Good! Smells wonderful and is _super_ moisturizing! Careful when you pick these up, since they might slide right out of your fingers haha

_MMM Melting Marshmallow Moment_ - Sweet, yummy, and feels great. You can get 2 uses out of this guy.

Shower Gels

_Snow Fairy_ - Another classic. Fruity, delicious, and I'm pretty sure it shares the same scent as Creamy Candy bubble bar. Comes out for the holidays.

_Prince Charming_ - Grapefruit and pomegranate are right up my alley, so it makes me sad that this is only for Valentine's Day.

Body Butter

_Buffy _-  Exfoliating, extremely moisturizing, and a must have in the winter! Keep in mind that since it's used in the shower, the bar doesn't last very long.

Fresh Face Masks

I swear by these, so I grab one, or both, every time I stop by Lush:

_Cupcake _- Excellent for helping fight oily/acne prone skin, and it smells like chocolate. Yum!

_Love Lettuce_ - Soothing, exfoliating, and brightens your skin.

Massage Bar

_Soft Coeur (the Honeymooner)_ - It's tiny, but super moisturizing, has chocolate bits inside, and smells delicious. Wonderful to give and receive massages with!

Other

_Lemony Flutter_ - This rich lemon scented cuticle butter is a god send for anyone suffering with dry/cracked cuticles, elbows, and feet! I usually use it at night due to how "greasy" it is.

_Sweetie Pie/Whoosh shower jellies_ - These guys are so fun!! They're jiggly, squishy, and smell SO good! Ah, I love these, even though I don't get them often. 

_Charity Pot_ - This one is a love hate relationship for me now... I used to LOVE the original scent (now sold as Formulae Known As body lotion in a bottle) and formula, but the new one is still very moisturizing and goes to charity. I dunno what to think anymore!

_Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - _I absolutely love this product, and use it daily to exfoliate my lips.

I also highly recommend their _shampoo bars_ if you want a wonderful product, and aren't too concerned that these aren't color safe!

There are other things I've loved from Lush in the past, but they were limited edition, and I don't remember the names at this point.

To answer your question, I have used _Herbalism _in the past, and really enjoyed it. I am currently playing around with _Let The Good Times Roll _and suggest trying it out, if for no other reason than it's scent. Also, _Ocean Salt Cleanser/Scrub_ is a wonderful product!


----------



## Kookymama

@@Kimb3rly - Thanks. I wasn't sure if the US had the kitchen as well. I saw up thread the discussions about the prices being better from the UK site. Yet, I didn't go that route - not sure why. :blush2:


----------



## FormosaHoney

Thanks @@Kookymama for bringing me here and also to @kimb3erly for the enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  Am almost there!  I'll reward myself with puchase after I finish my assignments.

So...  was wondering if any ladies have frozen their lotions for freshness and now they defrosted?  I was wondering about separation issues and all.  I've already thrown a bottle of the Rose Jam in this morning and I think that'll likele be fine.


----------



## Kookymama

@@FormosaHoney - I just checked my Rose Jam. You have over a year to use that one. Its pretty small so, I think you are good to go on that one.

I want to get more stuff! I love the African Paradise Conditioner. I want to try them all.


----------



## Kimb3rly

They do love me!  I just received my Valentine's Day order and they included the Little Snow Fairy gift set as my "freebie".  I love it!


----------



## FormosaHoney

Kimb3rly said:


> They do love me!  I just received my Valentine's Day order and they included the Little Snow Fairy gift set as my "freebie".  I love it!


Wow!  That's pretty darn awesome, you hit the jack-pot-of LUSH LUV!!

Was it the UK site?  Could I ask how much the order was?

For my 2 Boxing day orders, each totally around $50 they gave me a soap sample about the size of a Starburst fruit chew... which I might place in a small candy dish on the coffee table.

Oh, BTW...  How does your Celebrate lotion look?  I've been curious about that all day, while sitting in class LOL....

Thanks for info @@Kookymama!!  I read the 16 as a 15 for the year, duh...  

My frozen bottle of Rose Jam is a tiny bit expanded on the bottom and it looks like it froze evenly.  I've 1 in the fridge and 1 I'm using on the bath-tub rim.  I've plenty of space in the fridge in my new apartment, so I figured why not?  I'll remove them as I need the fridge space though, am not a freshness fanatic!

Think I'm going to go ahead and place a 3rd $50 order with LUSH!!!!


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

Hi there, sorry to be slow to the party I know you guys said they're giving out free gifts with orders, but why exactly? I just got a FULL size Ocean Salt (LOVE) with my valentine's order. Woo!


----------



## Kimb3rly

FormosaHoney said:


> Wow!  That's pretty darn awesome, you hit the jack-pot-of LUSH LUV!!
> 
> Was it the UK site?  Could I ask how much the order was?
> 
> For my 2 Boxing day orders, each totally around $50 they gave me a soap sample about the size of a Starburst fruit chew... which I might place in a small candy dish on the coffee table.
> 
> Oh, BTW...  How does your Celebrate lotion look?  I've been curious about that all day, while sitting in class LOL....
> 
> Thanks for info @@Kookymama!!  I read the 16 as a 15 for the year, duh...
> 
> My frozen bottle of Rose Jam is a tiny bit expanded on the bottom and it looks like it froze evenly.  I've 1 in the fridge and 1 I'm using on the bath-tub rim.  I've plenty of space in the fridge in my new apartment, so I figured why not?  I'll remove them as I need the fridge space though, am not a freshness fanatic!
> 
> Think I'm going to go ahead and place a 3rd $50 order with LUSH!!!!


It was from the NA site.  My order total with $8 shipping was $115.45.  I think it might be completely random though.  I've seen some people only order a few soaps and get the pot of African Paradise free.

On to the frozen Celebrate!  I took it out this morning before I left and it was frozen with an oily looking layer on top.  Just a thin sheen of it though.  I looked at it again about 2 hours ago and there was a bit of separation of the oils, but I took a toothpick and stirred it around a bit and it's just a good as before.  I'd say it's safe to freeze.  I'm going to get one of my 1.5 oz pots and freeze it until Saturday and then thaw it out.  I want to know if it'll be any different with an extended freeze time.


----------



## chaostheory

I ordered two of the honeymooner massage bars, a tiny prince charming body wash and the kiss lip balm and they sent a small sample of fairy ring and A FULL SIZE AFRICAN PARADISE.

What's awesome is I had originally mistakenly purchased two of the shimmy bars and immediately after I placed the order I realized my mistake and I called them and asked if I could actually get the honeymooner which is what I meant to click and they swapped them out in my order and didn't make me pay the difference which was so kind!


----------



## chelsealynn

Has anyone been to any of the Lush Spas before?   I'm going to get a facial at the Philly one on Monday and I'm so excited!  I live just outside of the city and have been wanting to go since it opened but just haven't had the time.  My boyfriend surprised me with this as a gift for my birthday!  I'll let everyone know how it is!


----------



## Kimb3rly

chelsealynn said:


> Has anyone been to any of the Lush Spas before?   I'm going to get a facial at the Philly one on Monday and I'm so excited!  I live just outside of the city and have been wanting to go since it opened but just haven't had the time.  My boyfriend surprised me with this as a gift for my birthday!  I'll let everyone know how it is!


So jealous!!  I've watched the videos of the treatments on YT and I feel relaxed just watching them.  lol  Are you getting the Validation facial?


----------



## chelsealynn

@@Kimb3rly Yup, I'm getting the Validation facial.  I'm really excited.  Apparently, you can pick 13 products to use for the facial and you get to take home what's left over  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## CurlyTails

chelsealynn said:


> Has anyone been to any of the Lush Spas before?   I'm going to get a facial at the Philly one on Monday and I'm so excited!  I live just outside of the city and have been wanting to go since it opened but just haven't had the time.  My boyfriend surprised me with this as a gift for my birthday!  I'll let everyone know how it is!


I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Kookymama

@@chelsealynn - Let us know how it goes!

I also got the African Paradise from the US site for a $40 order.   It was a good call sending me that as I am hooked on this.  I want to get another body conditioner after this is gone.


----------



## AmourAnnette

Ooo, your stories of free stuff is making me want to place my V-Day order even sooner!!


----------



## FormosaHoney

Kookymama said:


> @@chelsealynn - Let us know how it goes!
> 
> I also got the African Paradise from the US site for a $40 order.   It was a good call sending me that as I am hooked on this.  I want to get another body conditioner after this is gone.


Were they mostly non-boxing day products?


----------



## AmourAnnette

Aww, yeah! Come to me, my pretties &lt;3


----------



## Kookymama

FormosaHoney said:


> Were they mostly non-boxing day products?


Yes, all boxing day goodies in that order.


----------



## FormosaHoney

Kookymama said:


> Yes, all boxing day goodies in that order.



Thanks  all for the enabling.  I went ahead and got 6 pots of the Celebrate, 3 pairs of soaps and 1 Sultana!  

Hoping that they'll "LUSH IT FOWARD" on this 3rd order, would be icing on the cake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Kookymama

Looks like a few out of stock items are back in for the BOGO.  The Festive Cheer gift set has been added.


----------



## Kookymama

I got my order today.  I was a little disappointed.  No problem with getting the starburst size bit of soap as my freebie.  But, its one of the soaps I ordered. I don't need a sample of something I bought.

When I bought the soaps the last time, they were nicely shaped (like the photos).  Today, the starburst mate is wrapped in paper in an ugly wedge.  I know this isn't unheard of.  But, its the only one that doesn't make me want to rip it open and use it.

Anyhoo, its probably good that this wasn't the wow of the first order.  I really need to go into the store again now that I know a lot more about the products.  My first time in was way to overwhelming.

Now, do I give my daughter her stuff now (she has had a rough week) or do I wait until Valentine's day? Decisions.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I wish Lush NA did samples like Lush UK.  Without fail, NA always sends me a soap sliver and it's usually Dirty.  I love Dirty and have a giant chunk of it, but I mean come ooonnn!  Rotate samples already!  Lush UK sends a little baggie with atleast 4 to 5 samples of different products.  It's normally a combination of little sample pots and larger sample-size soaps.  They once sent me those little baby pots, packed full, of each of their face cleansers.  It was amazing!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you should give her one or two of the items.  Sometimes that's all it takes to make a bad few days seem not so bad, or bearable at the very least.  You are such a good mom!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

You guys know you can request what samples you want right?


----------



## Kookymama

@@Kimb3rly - I have seen videos of bloggers getting the little pots. That would be cool because I don't mind someone picking samples for me as I am so new to Lush. The soap sample I received was the same sample in the order. It was a bit lazy.

I only got my daughter 2 valentine items. The unicorn cone and floating flower (both out of stock now). So, what I am thinking is, I can give those to her now and then when we go to the mall Saturday to get her bras (ugh!), we could go into Lush and use our newfound knowledge to buy more.


----------



## SaraP

One of my soaps was also a weird chunk. It seemed like the heel if the bread, misshapen and unappealing. It also seems smaller than the other soaps I purchased, but it really doesn't matter I found I don't care for their soap. It's just not moisturizing enough, too bad I picked up so many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell

YAY I'm not the only one, They smell so pretty but they make me squeak. I was talking to my mom in store about it and a CS started listing ones that might work better but I wanna choose by SMELLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Kookymama

sarap said:


> One of my soaps was also a weird chunk. It seemed like the heel if the bread, misshapen and unappealing. It also seems smaller than the other soaps I purchased, but it really doesn't matter I found I don't care for their soap. It's just not moisturizing enough, too bad I picked up so many


Yes! Heel of the bread. It was the Reinder rock and the image looks like a silver, slimy snail. I do like the smell of the Snowcake soap.  I wish the scent was stronger.  I may be tempted to eat it though.  You have to try a sample of a body conditioner. Its my new addiction. I am so lazy to stand in the bathroom nakid slopping on lotion as I shiver. This is a shower lotion that sticks!



Tweakabell said:


> YAY I'm not the only one, They smell so pretty but they make me squeak. I was talking to my mom in store about it and a CS started listing ones that might work better but I wanna choose by SMELLLLLLLLL


I am with you on this now that I chose blind and haven't been overly successful. The Rose Jam Shower gel smells to me like a Sangria I wish I didn't order. To sweet. And the now infamous reinder (snail) rock I think will fall into the scents I don't love category.


----------



## chaostheory

BreeTheKokiri said:


> You guys know you can request what samples you want right?


I have heard this but I didn't see any field that I could type in anywhere...where is it located to ask?


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

chaosintoart said:


> I have heard this but I didn't see any field that I could type in anywhere...where is it located to ask?


The box where it says leave a gift message, if you put a sample request there they usually send them if they're available. They're pretty good about sending a lot if you ask. I think I got about 5 last time. Obviously within reason. I got a gorgeous sample, a feeling younger highlighter sample, and another moisturizer. And a chunk of honey I washed the kids soap and a chunk of strawberry feels massage bar.


----------



## SaraP

Thanks for this info!


----------



## Kookymama

@ - Thanks. I read that somewhere but, I thought it was the UK way. I will definitely give this a try when I place another order.

After the African Paradise full size goodie in my last order and some other great add ons that others have got, it seemed like leaving it to chance COULD result in something great.

Does anyone know how many samples are reasonable to ask for in store? I am terrible about asking for free things or anything for that matter. I would have left without a sample my last visit, if it wasn't offered.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Kookymama said:


> @ - Thanks. I read that somewhere but, I thought it was the UK way. I will definitely give this a try when I place another order.
> 
> After the African Paradise full size goodie in my last order and some other great add ons that others have got, it seemed like leaving it to chance COULD result in something great.
> 
> Does anyone know how many samples are reasonable to ask for in store? I am terrible about asking for free things or anything for that matter. I would have left without a sample my last visit, if it wasn't offered.


I also have trouble asking for free things! I only ask at Lush if I'm purchasing something. I usually only ask for one thing. However, over Christmas I purchased a lot of items so I asked for two (WOW! WHOPPING NUMBER) sample shower gels. I don't know if I'd ever feel comfortable asking for more


----------



## SaraP

I say ask for whatever items you are truly interested in. I can't tell you how many free samples turn into purchases for me, they know this or wouldn't offer them... I'm looking at you Sephora!


----------



## Kookymama

We will purchase a few things on Saturday.  My daughters first bath bomb didn't knock her or I over.  Maybe splitting it was the wrong thing to do.  Anyway, I will let her pick out a couple things and I will get a few things so, I hopefully it will be easy to get a sample or two.


----------



## SaraP

@@Kookymama check out YouTube or Instagram, people always post the bath bombs and you can tell some are way better than others.


----------



## chelsealynn

Whenever I'm in store I load up on samples, however, I am always buying products as well. The sales associates are always more than happy to make the samples and often recommend items they think I would like based on other products I'm purchasing.  I agree with @@SaraP about letting customers sample products helps sales as well!  I have wavy hair and a Lush employee made me a sample of Curly Wurly Shampoo without me even asking about it, and now I'm on my third pot of it!


----------



## Kookymama

@@SaraP - Thank you.   I just looked at one for the floating flower and its much better in one piece.   Oh well, it was a good test and now I am in the now.

I had stumbled upon these videos before and purposely avoided them to be spoiler free.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Off to look for one on the unicorn horn.   This is too funny.


----------



## Kookymama

@@chelsealynn - You are right. I think they will be more apt to help me out this time as I am not going in the store like a Zombie. Last time, I only went in to look because I had an order coming. The strong scent made it hard to concentrate.  It was a similar feeling to walking into a Hollister where the music makes it hard for me to focus.  I basically wanted out.    I think I needed a little background before going in a Lush store. So, this time I will be armed with a list to start with.


----------



## Kookymama

I ended up with 3 samples.  It wasn't easy but, I got them!  The store pushed smaller sizes to try more than the samples.  When I insisted I didn't like a particular smell, I was pushed to try it anyway.  So, one sample is something I wouldn't have chosen.  But, I am happy to rule it out officially or be surprised.
 
I think I am good on Lush for awhile.  I am telling myself it has to all be gone before I buy again.  Or there is a sale.   /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bree Bruzgulis

I don't know if it's been discussed here or not yet, but there's an online business at "somethinspecial.com" that does incredible lush dupes. The owner sue is a sweetheart, and I ordered some "sweet petal" (rose jam) soy wax melts, a sweet petal lotion, a "sugar fairy" (snow fairy) body scrub and lotion. I am thrilled with them. They're about as close as any dupe I can find. And she does perfume, lotion, scrub, melts, just about anything pretty cheap. I can finally have my rose jam all year round!

She does other dupes as well, those are just my favorite


----------



## Kimb3rly

Menu for the week:

Monday - Bon bomb

Tuesday - Happy soap

Wednesday - Lush Lime smoothie

Thursday - Back for Breakfast shower gel

Friday - ????  mystery item maybe?


----------



## chelsealynn

The Bon Bomb is really tempting!  I might have to get that.


----------



## Kookymama

Does anyone know if the little sample pots are included in the "bring back 5 empty pots" deal for a free Face mask? 

It seems they would be because their intent is to recycle.  I am just questioning it because the items I received in them were free. 

BTW, I have the Oatifix fresh face mask.   This is dangerous stuff.  It makes me crave cookies!


----------



## Kimb3rly

Kookymama said:


> Does anyone know if the little sample pots are included in the "bring back 5 empty pots" deal for a free Face mask?
> 
> It seems they would be because their intent is to recycle.  I am just questioning it because the items I received in them were free.
> 
> BTW, I have the Oatifix fresh face mask.   This is dangerous stuff.  It makes me crave cookies!


Unfortunately, the little sample pots don't count.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ooooh, Oatifix!  I want to eat it.  It smells so good!


----------



## Kimb3rly

MENU UPDATE

Friday's item will either be Lemslip buttercream or Calacas jelly.  Personally, I'm hoping for Lemslip.  Voting - in some weird Lush way - is currently happening on their FB page.  I think it's BS though, I've seen people overwhelmingly vote for one thing and them end up making the other.


----------



## Kookymama

@@Kimb3rly - Thanks for the pot clarification. I am not surprised as people would work the system and get samples to continue to get free masks.

I haven't ordered from the kitchen yet. When you order do you just get from the kitchen or mix with regular products.  If you like a Monday and a Friday item, is it a risk to wait until Friday to order both?  Will the Monday item be gone?

Sorry about all the questions!  Off to wash my face with Angels on Bare Skin.  Still trying to figure out if I like this.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Sometimes I get just a kitchen item, or several, but typically I mix it with the permanent items. 

As for products being left come the end of the week, it's hard to tell.  Some items are incredibly popular and they're gone within 30 minutes, others hang out for a few days.  If it's an item that sounds really good to you though, it's best to go ahead and grab it.  They post the products on the website at 3 AM EST and they are usually still available around noon my time (EST).  The exception to this is the perfumes.  They sell out almost immediately.  As my own general rule, if I like a Monday item and a Friday item, I'll place an order for those on their release day.  If I like a Monday and Tuesday item though, I'll chance it and wait until Tuesday to order both.  Sometimes I win and sometimes I lose.


----------



## chelsealynn

I am home from the Lush Spa!  

It was amazing!  Oh, I am so in love  :wub: .  I had the Validation Treatment, which is their facial.  It was so nice.   All of the sales associates were excited for me and kept telling me how great it is when I was checking in.  My masseuse, Caitlin, was awesome.  She explained the treatment and then took me back out onto the shop floor and we went through and picked out various items to use for my face. It was really nice. The facial is set up to have you ensure you have a cleanser, toner, moisturizers, eye cream, lip scrub, face, mask, exfoliator, etc.  Based on my skin concerns, she would recommend a product or two in a category but it was up to me as to what I wanted to try.  In all, there were probably like 14 or so products that we used.  For some products, she used new ones (mask, lip scrub) and for others she sanitized them.  The therapy room was nice.  It was modeled to look 'homey' and kind of like an English cottage (at least that's the feel I thought it had).  It felt so nice and was really relaxing.  I was kind of surprised that I had to take my shirt off but they did give me a towel to cover up with and I was under a blanket as well.  Besides a facial massage and using all of the various facial products it also had a massage on my chest/arms.  Part of the facial massage included cold stones.  It felt so so so good.  They also play this really relaxing music that features actual recordings of waves hitting the shore just off Poole in England which I thought was cool.  I also love that all of the masseuses trained in London with the creators of Lush.  Plus, I came home with the rest of my face mask and a few of the other products that were  left over at the end of my treatment.  I'm going back for a different treatment next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If you are ever in the area, go!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

I've been dying to try the LUSH spa! After your feedback, I'm going to have to treat myself.  :wub:


----------



## Kookymama

@@chelsealynn - Your Spa day sounds wonderful. Did you discover products that are must haves now?


----------



## slinka

Um, is everything an appropriate answer? Lol.

I love that pink (I this m it's just called pink?) Bath bond, sikkim girls lotion, ...I haven't not loved any of the bath bombs honestly. The bubblegum lip scrub is the bomb, and the sweetie pie stuff is lovely.

OMG I love it all Haha.


----------



## Kookymama

Just an FYI:  We have another great thread on LUSH.  I want to know everyone's favorites!  Maybe we can keep it all in one place so the discussion will be more active.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/114975-official-lush-thread/page-55


----------



## slinka

Ill merge it! Thanks @@Kookymama!

(Merged a thread y'all, don't freak!)


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

Kimb3rly said:


> MENU UPDATE
> 
> Friday's item will either be Lemslip buttercream or Calacas jelly.  Personally, I'm hoping for Lemslip.  Voting - in some weird Lush way - is currently happening on their FB page.  I think it's BS though, I've seen people overwhelmingly vote for one thing and them end up making the other.


Instagram shows it's going to be a Calacas shower gel. I still have some Lemslip buttercream and I'm on your page about it. It's wonderful!


----------



## chelsealynn

@@Elizabeth Mac You would love it!  I would definitely suggest the Validation treatment.  When I left my skin was seriously glowing.  When I go back I'm getting the Comforter which is a hot chocolate scrub rose serum massage.   :w00t:

@@Kookymama It was! One thing I liked was that I was introduced to some products that I would have never thought to try and now I really like them.  I am really liking the Lovely Jubblies breast cream.  It smells really nice and after using it on my chest area I can smell it for hours.  I also really like the Full of Grace moisturizing bar.  It's really nice and smoothing.  I liked the BB Seaweed mask too.  I usually use Oatifix but this was a nice change and I can't wait to use it again.


----------



## Kookymama

@@chelsealynn - I have been curious about the Lovely Jubblies. I prefer scents that stick around as I am really not a perfume gal. I will definitely give this one a try.

I was somewhat Anti Ocean Salt as I don't love citrus. But, I got a sample and love it for my face. It does a better job than the Angels on Bare Skin cleanser. At least for me.

Glad you had a great experience. I think you sold us all.


----------



## Kookymama

Kimb3rly said:


> MENU UPDATE Friday's item will either be Lemslip buttercream or Calacas jelly. Personally, I'm hoping for Lemslip. Voting - in some weird Lush way - is currently happening on their FB page. I think it's BS though, I've seen people overwhelmingly vote for one thing and them end up making the other.


buttercream anything sounds good. I am not a citrus gal but, maybe I will give Lush Kitchen a try if this comes up.

Oops - I see we have learned its the Calacas jelly.


----------



## Kimb3rly

Kookymama said:


> buttercream anything sounds good. I am not a citrus gal but, maybe I will give Lush Kitchen a try if this comes up.
> 
> Oops - I see we have learned its the Calacas jelly.


It's actually the shower gel.  I had thought it was the jelly at first as well, but they're saying it's the shower gel.  I'm intrigued!  I have 2 of the jellies, but no gels.  I like the scent, but I was really, REALLY hoping for Lemslip.

The Kitchen messed me up and didn't release the items in order.  Back for Breakfast was yesterday, so that leaves Happy soap for tomorrow.  I ended up ordering B4B and a pot of the Lush Lime smoothie.  I think I'm safe for the rest of the week unless my curiosity gets me and I end up ordering the Calacas SG.

@@chelsealynn I want to go with you!!!  lol  The Comforter treatment sounds amazing!  Plus you get that little drink at the end!  I love things like that.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac

I didn't get the Calacas shower gel in time... sigh. I did get the Lush Lime shower smoothie though, so I'm excited for that!


----------



## Kookymama

@@Elizabeth Mac - I waited for the gel too. But, it was gone first things this morning. My bank is not allowing my kitchen purchase so, I didn't end up placing an order. I would have gotten the Lime Smoothie and the Back to Breakfast gel.


----------



## Kimb3rly

I tried at 5:30 AM EST for the Calacas shower gel and it was already sold out.  Funny thing though, I checked again around 10:30 and it had the Add to Basket button, but by time I clicked the box it was sold out.  Boo.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimb3rly

Upcoming menu

Monday - Error 404 bomb

Tuesday - Supernova bomb

Wednesday - Up You Gets emotibomb

Thursday - Golden Slumber bomb (woot!)

Friday - Playdoze bubble bar (my youngest loves this one; my lower back from bending over to scrub the tub does not)


----------



## Kookymama

Please North America Kitchen, please open soon!  Or maybe not, as this could be an addiction I don't need.

I am counting down the days when I can visit the Lush store again.  I have to use up 10 things before I can.  Will I make it.  I am already missing Ocean Salt.


----------



## SaraP

Okay girls I think I'm going to order from Lush UK. The cost is less and I can get the Unicorn Horns that I really want. How long is shipping? I'm west coast/California....


----------



## Kimb3rly

It takes a full 10 to 11 days to reach me in GA.  I used to receive my orders faster, but for the past few months it's been 10 - 11 days.  I have some friends in and around Santa Fe though and they get their orders anywhere from 7 to 11 days so who knows.  I always choose the Royal Mail option so I'm not sure where my order starts it's journey to me once it reaches the US.


----------



## wille209

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P9wfYRqn_k&amp;list=UU4DVi1dUZdbCli5sXQe4lWg

I Talk about some of my favorite lush stuff from the month!!


----------



## Kimb3rly

We will continue this discussion elsewhere as the Lush weekly menu update will not die!!!  &lt;3


----------



## MakeupHouse

Any updates from LUSH?


----------



## Justsarah

I bought henna but afraid to even use it after watching some videos. Looks so messy and doesn't look like I can do it myself.


----------



## Geek2

I just bought the Angles on base skin and love it. It's been years since I've used Lush. I went to their store and it was tough walking away with just a few products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I also bought the Sultana of Soap and a citrus type scented soap. I can't remember the name now and don't see it online. They had it at the store.


----------



## Geek2

I ended up placing an order with Lush when they had their after Xmas bogo sale. I ordered more of the bath bombs (need to find a cheaper alternative) and I ended up ordering Love and Light hand cream and Celebrate hand and body lotion. I just used the Love and Light on my very dry hands and they are not dry anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   I love the scent and it made my hands so soft. It's been years since I've used the Lush lotions so I was excited to try these again. So happy I ordered these. They both smell amazing. Anyone else a fan of their lotions?


----------



## SophieShelley

Faves are the intergalactic bath bomb and cinders bath bomb and the sea spray salt thingyy


----------



## Geek2

Lush has a new Hand of Friendship soap. 100% of the sales to go fund Friendship fund which helps refugees coming to North America.


----------



## Geek2

Lush Easter collection is now available http://www.lushusa.com/Easter/easter,en_US,sc.html?cm_re=

Any favorites?

Here are pictures of the collection


----------



## Barbie2

I'am in the usa but I love lush bath bombs and bubble bars.I recently just got my order in the mail and I love their stuff.I got the pink flamingo bubble bar and just tried it out last night it is so relaxing and has a nice pretty pink color in the water.I just turn on some music and literally just lay in the bathtub for an hour or two but I could stay in there all day long.I bought the happy bathday gift, the easter egg bath bomb the one that looks like a sunset, the guardian of the forest green bath bomb and the frozen or big blue bath bomb it has real seaweed in it.In the happy bathday set I got dragons egg , the pink flamingo bath bomb , brightside , pop in the bath and fizzbanger and avobath.

The bubble bars are my favorite because they dont stain your bathtub the way some of the bath bombs do but they still have the same bright colors just less clean up.

I have also tried sex bomb really liked the color to that and the rainbow fun and tisy totsy the flower bath bomb.The rainbow fun smells like play -doh its overrated but I bought it once because of all the colors but it wasnt my favorite smell or texture.

I just used brightside bubble bar tonight and it was a nice orange scent the color was orange too.It smelled like a tangerine / citrus.It would of been even more amazing if I could of stayed in the bathtub longer than an hour but my sister was yelling at me through the bathroom door so not much relaxing going on tonight unfortunately in my house.


----------



## Barbie2

Also I just wanna talk about rainbow fun dont mix the colors together like they are doing on youtube and instagram / twitter it is not a good idea .I did that because of the tutorials and things I saw and it smells terrible.Its better to use each soap by itself plus the colors are not super bright which would of been nice if it was a noticeable rainbow in the bathtub but its not.If you mix the colors all you see is a purple / black color in the water instead of each color individually.


----------



## Barbie2

Also I have been googling lush and some stuff recently was disturbing lol.The girl who used lush and her face turned pink after using razzle dazzle bath oil.Also more recently a massage bar leaves a plant growing inside your shower.The wiccy magic leaves beans in your bathtub that grow.


----------



## Geek2

Lush has their Mother's Day Collection out.

https://www.lushusa.com/Mother's-Day/mothers-day,en_US,sc.html


----------



## Kookymama

I like the Thanks Mom set.  Its great for anyone that isn't a bath person.


----------



## Barbie2

I used pop in the bath tonight the bubble bar.It was a pretty pink color the water and made a nice amount of bubbles.I liked it but I was a little stressed out today so it didnt have lavendar in it to calm my nerves but overall it was okay.I just had too much going on to really relax and unwind.The bath bomb just didnt do it for me.

I was not a bath person before lush I hated coming home from work and having to take a shower/ wash my hair it was such a routine and choir to me.Lush makes me wanna shower / take a bath it makes it fun the colors are pretty it really does make you excited to bathe lol and believe me I'am not getting paid by lush for saying any of this I'am just a fan girl.


----------



## Barbie2

The guardian of the forest was the last bath bomb I had.It was a forest green color.The smell was like the forest / a man it smelled like the outdoors or being in the woods to me very outdoorsy.It wasnt my favorite bath bomb it had some gold glitter that stuck to your skin after you got out of the tub.The smell was what turned me off the most about it it was just too much of a nature scent to me that was overpowering.

I did see the mothers day collection but I was just gonna buy some shower gels and soaps.I wanted to know if any users ever were able to use promo codes to save money on lush ? I have never seen any usually I spend over 100 dollars when I buy lush I buy a lot at the same time.

I did see a good gift set but I just bought a ton of bath bombs / bubble bars so I wanna try something different but this one I recommend for newbies to try


----------



## Geek2

Lush has had buy 1 get 1 free with select products promos on their site but I haven't seen actual coupons. I was able to get some holiday sets with the promo after the holidays so it work out great. My kids love the little teddy bears and I ordered two sets of those and they are almost gone. They are too expensive for kids bath though so I told them not to get used to it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> They are only for special occasions. I had bought some bath bombs for me and my daughter ended up using them instead. It's hard for me to find the time to take baths. I should really try to make more time for them.


----------



## Barbie2

Reija said:


> Lush has had buy 1 get 1 free with select products promos on their site but I haven't seen actual coupons. I was able to get some holiday sets with the promo after the holidays so it work out great. My kids love the little teddy bears and I ordered two sets of those and they are almost gone. They are too expensive for kids bath though so I told them not to get used to it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are only for special occasions. I had bought some bath bombs for me and my daughter ended up using them instead. It's hard for me to find the time to take baths. I should really try to make more time for them.


Yeah I will have to see if I can find some promo codes / coupon codes for lush because I always order online from them and most stores offer some type of discount.Yeah for me I used the bath bomb / bubble bars when I had days off like the weekend and stuff like that where I knew I would have the time to enjoy them for an hour and relax.One of the reasons I will buy the soap / shower gel is because I can use those everyday in and out.


----------



## Barbie2

I found a few promo codes for lush online one was a 15 % off one but unfortunately for the LUSH USA website they dont have anywhere where you can put your promo codes in so I dont think they allow you to use any of them they are probably just for the UK lush website.


----------



## Barbie2

Lush has some new products

Soaps - Outback mate ,Layer cake ,Maypole, serendipity and respect your elders ( two not shown here )


----------



## Geek2

looks really pretty!


----------



## Geek2

Lush has their Halloween collection out. Anyone planning on ordering something?


----------



## Barbie2

Reija said:


> Lush has their Halloween collection out. Anyone planning on ordering something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush halloween.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush halloween 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lush halloween 3.jpg


Oh I probably will it looks cute .


----------



## Geek2

Lush Holiday Collection is now available. So many cute things. Has anyone ordered anything or planning on it?

http://www.lushusa.com/christmas/

Here are pictures of some of the new items


----------



## Geek2

The Lush Bogo sale starts tomorrow! Buy one get one free sale will start at 6am Pacific online.


----------



## Geek2

I ended up checking out the LUSH sale and it was super annoying. I was online in the wait line for about an hour. I ended up getting a few things but by the time I got in the site, most of the things had sold out. The only reason I was waiting was because I wanted to see what bath bombs were left. My kids love them and at full price they are too expensive to buy for me so last year I scored some great deals for them in the after Christmas sale. I ended up buying a few things this time but nothing like last year. I'm just annoyed at the whole experience. Last year I checked the site and there was no wait line and plenty of things still in stock. I saw LUSH post about the sale on IG, I think that might have caused so many people to check out the site. I wish companies would have more stock or something when they do these sales and promote the heck out of them on social media. It's just so annoying to the customer and leaves a bad taste in their mouth. Too Faced comes to mind with their wait times and stock running out continously. The online world has changed into almost the same as standing in lines in stores with some companies and it's not very pleasant experience for the the shopper. I've shopped online for years because I don't like standing in lines and now I have to stand in virtual lines. Super frustrating. Sorry for the rant. I just don't like online shopping that is so much work. :lol: It's suppose to be fun and easier than shopping in stores.


----------



## Barbie2

Reija said:


> I ended up checking out the LUSH sale and it was super annoying. I was online in the wait line for about an hour. I ended up getting a few things but by the time I got in the site, most of the things had sold out. The only reason I was waiting was because I wanted to see what bath bombs were left. My kids love them and at full price they are too expensive to buy for me so last year I scored some great deals for them in the after Christmas sale. I ended up buying a few things this time but nothing like last year. I'm just annoyed at the whole experience. Last year I checked the site and there was no wait line and plenty of things still in stock. I saw LUSH post about the sale on IG, I think that might have caused so many people to check out the site. I wish companies would have more stock or something when they do these sales and promote the heck out of them on social media. It's just so annoying to the customer and leaves a bad taste in their mouth. Too Faced comes to mind with their wait times and stock running out continously. The online world has changed into almost the same as standing in lines in stores with some companies and it's not very pleasant experience for the the shopper. I've shopped online for years because I don't like standing in lines and now I have to stand in virtual lines. Super frustrating. Sorry for the rant. I just don't like online shopping that is so much work. :lol: It's suppose to be fun and easier than shopping in stores.


Yeah lol it was a nightmare I was kinda surprised how terrible the website was you couldnt even access the website you had to wait in a virtual line lol and I had to wait like 55 and 58 minutes and by that time everything was sold out that was worth buying literally it said sold out on almost every single item in stock .I 'am kinda glad everything was sold out because it saved me money after christmas and I dont really need bath bombs so yeah all the crazy shoppers did me favor lol I should be thankgiving them crazy ladies .Also I was in no way waking up early on the day after christmas to buy online I didnt wake up til like 10:30 no offence but it wasnt black friday so I said forget it.Plus People are insane I mean I know everyones poor and has no money but when their is a sale its like ridiculous like women would kill you for a bath bomb its just not even worth the craziness I thought christmas was over but apparently not lol people are still out riding my bumper on the roads and being rude to one another and just acting plain crazy over material goods.

An old man literally someones grandpa  gave me a dirty look on the road acting like I cut him off this morning shaking his head um no you have to wait your  turn you dont have the right away no point in riding my bumper up until the next red light christmas is done like why are you acting insane still.People for me literally ruin christmas with how they act anymore its sick.Everythings rush rush rush its like all of america has a mental problem.I was on my way to lunch I mean I'am trying to relax I'am sure he was on his way to nowhere I mean no offence but hes like a grandfather where the hell is rushing off to ? my point exactly SLOW DOWN.I also drive even slower when people ride my bumper like that that way the person behind me has to wait even longer lol karma now you will be late and or never get there to your destination plus all the good sales are actually over people dont realize this but stores are trying to get rid of the inventory that they no longer can sell because nobody wants it they are trying to get you to buy because its not in demand thats why it goes on sale in the 1st place lmao :drive:

Plus virtual lines well Lush is a Uk store but in america we dont do virtual lines you add items to your cart and go first come first serve usually but I think their website literally crashed because WAY TOO MANY people were on that website this morning it couldnt handle it.But I agree the low stock in stores for high demand products is terrible.They never have enough supply and demand.They literally should make thousands not a couple hundred products especially if its your number one selling items it just makes more sense to have more in stock because when stocks gone people are going to buy elsewhere and in turn the businesses then lose money because they cant offer you a product.

I saved my money for bitterlace beautys restock which I'am hoping will not be a complete nightmare of hell like most restocks online are because most people already bought prism it shouldnt be as crazy at least I'am hoping  :unsure2:  well that and everyones probably poor after christmas shopping and after christmas shopping so that should work in my favor. :santa:  Plus she is having 22 highlighters in total and is said to be making thousands so it should be okay ....fingers crossed.


----------



## hitmeupoutsidehowboutdat

OMG!  A Lush thread!!!  Sex Bomb alllllll the way!  This place makes me go broke.  Hubby let me shop here the day after Christmas and I got some amazing deals!!!


----------



## Geek2

Lush has a new Scrubee body butter that is an exfoliating body bar. Has anyone tried it? I'm tempted to order and try it.


----------



## mandys

Reija said:


> Lush has a new Scrubee body butter that is an exfoliating body bar. Has anyone tried it? I'm tempted to order and try it.


it's pretty much the greatest thing ever. i got 2 from u.k. orders but now will be grabbing more. i slice off the un-scrubby part to be used as an out of the shower solid lotion bar and use the scrubby bits in the shower


----------



## Geek2

mandys said:


> it's pretty much the greatest thing ever. i got 2 from u.k. orders but now will be grabbing more. i slice off the un-scrubby part to be used as an out of the shower solid lotion bar and use the scrubby bits in the shower


ooh you sold me on it. I just ordered 2 (one for me and one for my daughter).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2

The halloween collection is now available!

http://www.lushusa.com/halloween/


----------



## catipa

Reija said:


> The halloween collection is now available!
> 
> http://www.lushusa.com/halloween/


These are so cute!!!  I love this collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2

The Lush Christmas collection is now available! Here are some items from the collection.

http://www.lushusa.com/christmas/


----------



## Geek2

The Lush Easter collection is being released online at 10am PST and will be available in stores March 1st!


----------



## Geek2

Lush has two new shower scrubs available


----------



## Geek2

The Lush Christmas collection is now available! Here is one pic of the items but there are many more things available. Thoughts about the Christmas collection? What's your favorite? Are you planning to shop the collection?

https://www.lushusa.com/christmas/


----------



## Geek2

Lush has their father's day collection available online now. Here are few of the items released.


----------

